# "Return of the Rod of the Seven Parts" - D&D



## Silver Moon (Oct 26, 2002)

*Silver Moon Adventurer Modules*

Chinese Take-out trilogy:
Modules 100 "Chinese Take- out" - Posts 2 to 51 & 57 to 97
Module 101 "Village of the Blessed Children" - Posts 52 to 56
Module 114 "Chinese Take-out Epilogue" Posts 98 to 100

Module 102 - "Tiger by the Tail" Posts 107 and 108

Module 103- "Coronation" Posts 109 and 110

Module 105 - "Return of the Rod of the Seven Parts (20 Year Anniversary Round Robin Game)  Posts 111-up


“Chinese Take-out”.   
A module set in the Forgotten Realms Kara-Tur Setting.  It is set during the time of the Realm of Cities, in the land of Tu-Lung, primarily in the Provinces of Ausa and East Wai.

This module was played as the 100th module of the Silver Moon Gaming Group, from March 2001 to January 2002.     The Epilogue was played in November 2002.  The Story Hour is very long (92 Chapters), followed by a short Epilogue (3 Chapters).  Please be sure to leave a reader comment when you're done!


----------



## Silver Moon (Oct 26, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Background (A short summary of the previous “Retake the Island” module):

The adventuring party resides on Silver Moon Island, which is situated off the coast of the Kingdom of Phlooredah.   King Matthan of Phlooredah had lost the approval of many of the land’s Lordholders, who now sought to replace him.   The high-level members of the Silver Moon Adventurers traveled to a Council of the Lords for the selection of a new ruler.  The Council met for several days, and was evenly divided between either selecting Lord Kindor of the Jawlt Lordholding or re-appointing King Matthan.   A compromise was finally reached, with both Kindor and Matthan agreeing to allow Matthan’s estranged wife, Queen Jennifer, serve as Phlooredah’s new ruler for a fifteen-year period.   

While the party leaders were away from their home an old enemy, the Arch Mage Morgarth used the opportunity to seek his revenge against them.   He assembled an army comprised of approximately 70 Adventurers, 200 Bugbear, 300 Hobgoblins, and 30 Trow (elephant-footed giants) to attack the island and capture the hirelings and lower-level party members.  This army was predominantly successful.  They managed to capture all except a small group of mid-level party members, who hid in the forest and resorted to guerilla tactics against the invaders.    

During to the attack, Morgarth and his druid Spring enhanced and diverted a tropical storm towards the island, increasing it to hurricane force.    The Arch-Mage then confronted the high-level members, taunting them about what he had done.   The group teleported back to their home to rescue their family and friends.   Once back, Morgarth surrounded the island with an anti-magic barrier, to prevent the adventurers from either receiving further help or escaping.   

For the next week the high-level party, assisted by the mid-level escapees, took on Morgarth’s army during the worst storm in over a century.    In the end, the Silver Moon party was victorious.  When the storm had cleared and the anti-magic barrier was dropped, Morgarth returned to collect his followers.   He found that only 24 adventurers remained of his 600 strong army.  The angry Arch Mage then narrowly escaped capture, bringing his two-dozen followers away with him.

A month (and another DM's module) has now passed since the attack.   The Silver Moon have buried their dead, healed their wounded and cleaned up the Island from the invasion, battles and storm.   The adventurers have been diligently searching for Morgarth’s current whereabouts, to no avail.


----------



## Silver Moon (Oct 26, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Introduction: "Pick a character, any character", September 9th, 1018: 

The day begins with the arrival of an ally, the elderly human mage Oterel.   Oterel tells the Silver Moon Adventurers that simultaneous to their battle on the island he had cast a scry spell to locate Morgarth, receiving an image of the Arch Mage within a large stone castle surrounded by forests.  Oterel teleported to this location and fought the Arch Mage.  Oterel was wounded and fled before he could ascertain the exact location of the citadel.  He has spent the time since then recovering in isolation.  Morgarth’s castle can no longer be located through magical means.”

“Great, so we still don’t have a clue where he is,” Lannon comments.   Oterel says that is not entirely true, as he had taken three books from a desk in Morgarth’s library.   One is written in an odd variation of the Common Tongue, and the others are written in two different Oriental languages.   "See what you can make of them,” Oterel states, pulling the texts out of the bag of holding.  Two are large leather-bound volumes with yellowed parchment pages.   The third is much smaller, ten by eight inches and about a half-inch thick with a cardboard binder on it.  The group immediately recognizes the smaller book as being bound similar to those from the world of their party member Alton (20th Century Earth), and that the language it is written in is the odd variant of common used on that world.  Alton is immediately summoned to help.   The other two books are indeed written in an Oriental language, so they call for the only Oriental member of their ship's crew, Toshiro Mitsubishi, to come help with the translation. 

The druid Alton soon arrives.  Alton was originally a San Francisco hippie from 1967, who accidentally wound up on this world a decade earlier.   He identifies the first text as being an Operations and Flight Manual for a type of military aircraft, listed as an X-51 Stealth Fighter and constructed by a company called by Rockwell International.  He has trouble reading the copyright date on the book, never having been good with Roman numerals, but thinks it is from slightly after his time frame.  The group decides to let Alton hang onto this particular book.

Toshiro is able to identify the languages that both of the other books are written in.  One is a Zoology text, written in the native language of his homeland, the Heian Empire (Japanese).  The other is written in the language of a land to the west of his Empire (Chinese).  He says that he was once taught that language by his Uncle, but has forgotten much of it during the past decade away from the Orient, so may take him a while to figure it out.   

Oterel mentions that from Morgarth's Castle the heavily wooded forests appeared to be plentiful with animals.  The only people he sighted were at a pond around few miles away, where a group of naked Oriental humans of both genders were swimming alongside several Bullywug, Lizardmen, and what appeared to be a humanoid octopus.    “Sounds like his castle is in Mutual of Omaha’s Wild Kingdom,” is Mojo’s comment.   A member of the party reminds the others that during the hurricane they had once spotted a quartet of humanoid animals, some dressed in Oriental armor, working with Morgarth's troops.  

The party suggests that they bring both books with them the next day on their visit to the Phlooredah town of Gelorynth as they are scheduled to pick up magic items lost by Morgarth's troops that the wizard Derieki has been identifying for them.   They are optimistic that he will have information from this that will lead them to Morgarth.  Toshiro is told "You had better come along too." 

A short discussion follows as to which of their thirty party members to send.  Lord Narg, the group’s reckless and charismatic half-elvan leader, announces that he will head the mission.   His elvan roommate and sidekick, Mojo Rising, immediately sounds off “Me too.”   Mark, a half-elf ranger, states “Count me in”.  The constantly eating dwarven fighter Duegar waves a turkey leg in the air and says between bites “Wouldn’t miss it.”   Lannon, the group’s other dwarf and also their highest level thief, utters “Ditto.”

Narg comments, “Great, with the Toshiro kid, that now makes five fighters and a thief.  How about some healing and spells?”   Two of the party’s founding members both sign on.   One is the beautiful and belligerent druid, Serita.  The other is the tall and quiet human cleric Timothy, a follower of Ukko.    The half-elf Cassie-Andra, the group’s highest level mage and also a cleric of Math, agrees to go.   With Cassie going along her boyfriend, the elvan archer Aradyn, now refuses to stay behind.   He claims that he wants to find and kill Morgarth, but everyone suspects other motives, as Cassie and a neutral-aligned mage now working for Morgarth had once been attracted to each other. 

Deciding that a second mage might also be needed, the half-elf Fiona also joins.   Knowing her general antipathy towards fighters Mojo comments “You’d lower yourself to be seen with us.”  She answers “I’ll make the sacrifice.”   Mojo’s petulant half-elf cousin Lono announces “I’m coming too.”   Several party members object to having the foul-mouthed youngster with them, but reconsider once Lannon points out that they might need another with thieving skills.    

Deciding that twelve is enough, they set off for in their ship, sailing towards Phlooredah.


----------



## Silver Moon (Oct 26, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter One: "Your mission if you choose to accept it", September 10th, 1018: 

Arriving at the coastal town of Gelorynth, they head directly to the home of their wizard friend Derieki.    Derieki had been given all of the magic items to identify that had been taken from the defeated attackers after the previous month’s battles. The mage describes the different items, some of which are taken by those present.  The remaining items are separated out into piles of “keep as party magic” or “see if anyone else on the island wants it.”   

The last items are a group of ten flare wands, which Derieki says that he has some very interesting information about them.  He has identified them as each being over 400 years old, which is very unusual given that they are single-use magic items.    He says that he also found engraved beneath the painted color on each a symbol in Oriental writing.  Toshiro examines this, stating that this is in his homeland’s language, and designates the name of the color.

Derieki next examines the two books that they have with them.  He points out to the party that the margin notes written in one of the books is in a different language than the other, but both appear to have been written by the same person, as the handwriting is identical.   Furthermore, the Oriental symbols on the wands also appear to have been engraved by the same person.   He finds a notation that Toshiro missed which indicates that book is signed by a man named Lee Takayama over four hundred years earlier.   The group decides that they need to find more information about this person, as it appears to be their best lead to finding Morgarth. 

Toshiro states that, although not familiar with the specific individual who wrote the book, that he may know of his descendents, as the Takayama family are a wealthy and prominent family where he is from.  The Takayama's family business is the creating and selling of unique magic items.   The party concludes that this is their best clue, and inquires to Toshiro about teleporting the party to his homeland.   Toshiro agrees, stating that he has been away for more than a decade, having been forced to leave, but that he has recently been contacted that it is now safe for him to return.

“Hold on a minute, forced to leave?” comments Cassie.  “Maybe you should give us some more background before we head off to this place.”   As Derieki serves a late dinner to the group, their crewmember begins to tell them his life story, something that he has never spoken of before. 

Toshiro Mitsubishi lived with his family in a sprawling mansion in Miyako, the capital city of the Heian Empire (Japan), a nation comprised of approximately 200 islands, with a total population of five million people.  The land was divided into forty different regions, each ruled by a Warlord, who swore allegiance to the Emperor.  While the Emperor had little authority in this decentralized government structure, he was respected by all and also commanded a standing army to protect the Empire from foreign invaders. 

His farther Tametoki and his mother Rinshi had done very well and were one of the leading families of Miyako. They were a generous family, trying to care for the poor and defenseless. Unfortunately, this altruistic view has often brought trouble to the Mitsubishi family.  Behind closed doors they were often referred to as the “babysitters of the city” and laughed about at private meetings.  This, however, began to change when the Empress Shosi began to take an interest in the family.   The love and loyalty that the peasants and workers gave to this family fascinated the Empress.  She began to have audiences with the matriarch and most respected member of the Mitsubishi family, Toshiro’s grandmother.  The entire family soon became frequent quests at the Emperor’s Palace.  It was at that time that the daughter of Empress Shosi, Katako met Toshiro and after many visits they fell in love. The word of this blossoming love spread quickly and soon it reached the Hyundi family and to its’ only heir Kinto.

Kinto was the only son of the powerful Hyundi family and was enraged that the daughter of the Empress was in love with a weak family who cared more for the beggars than the glory of the Empire.   He decided to take care of this matter and gain Katako’s hand, and a step getting his family closer to the throne.  He began by formally approaching the Emperor and asking for his daughter’s hand, but was refused due to the fact that she has been promised to another.  The Emperor liked Toshiro, and saw that the union with his daughter could bring peace to the land, while Kinto could only bring war.   Furious at this refusal Kinto, stormed out and headed to the Mitsubishi house and demanded a meeting with the Lord and Lady of the house.  He was let in and spoke to Tametoki in the guest quarters.  Kinto soon became enraged, and a fight broke out.  Rinshi tried to flee to summon the estate guards, but Kinto struck her, knocking her to the floor.  It was at this time that Toshiro was walking nearby, and saw his mother being assaulted and father being threatened.   He lost control, drew his sword and attacked Kinto from behind, slaying him.

When night had come and Toshiro’s parents were bandaged and healed, they had to make preparations, to beg for Toshiro’s life. Although defending ones parents is honorable, he slew his enemy from behind, and that would bring disgrace to his family.  Kinto’s family would demand retribution for the loss of their son.   They pleaded to the Emperor for their son’s life.  The Emperor, fond of Toshiro and the love he has for his daughter, decided to exile Toshiro from the Empire as punishment, with him to not to return unless sent for.  The Emperor told them that he would send Katako to a monastery to be kept safe for the times to follow.   As Toshiro set out to leave left his family his farther gave him the family arms and sword to guard and protect him in his travels.   Toshiro left at the age of 16, and has been wandered the world for a few years before finding himself in City of Jawltorn eight years ago, when he was hired on as a crew member of the ship Silver Moon.  

Toshiro concludes his story by saying that a few months ago, one sunrise on the Island, he spotted a crane from his homeland that bore a letter.  The letter said that it was safe for him to come home now and he should hurry, as his Grandmother is old and would like to see her grandson son before she passes on.  The letter briefly stated that the Hyundi family is no more, due to their attempt to take the throne from the Emperor.  The Emperor has now cleared all charges against Toshiro, and would welcome him back into the bosom of the Empire.  He says that he considered asking the party for transportation back to his homeland, but felt that to do so would be too bold for someone of his station, as a servant of theirs.   “Buddy, if you want something you just need to speak up,” says Narg, “the worst we would have done is say no.”

The party decides that it is now time for them to travel to the Orient. All except for Serita and Toshiro climb into the party's the bags of holding.  Serita gives Toshiro her Ring of Teleportation, and explains to him how it works.   She then does a druidic transformation, taking on the form of an eagle, and lands on his shoulder.   At approximately 10:00 P.M., Toshiro teleports away from Derieki’s mansion.


----------



## Silver Moon (Oct 26, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 2: "The Prodigal Son Returns", September 11, 1018

[DM's Note:  The reference source for this chapter is the Internet web site www.taleofmurasaki.com , which gives great historical detail of 11th century Japan, as well as an interesting cast of characters.   While this is based on historical Japan, if a DM would prefer to keep this a pure Forgotten Realms setting this location could be considered part of the Kozakura Island chain.] 

The party arrives at the Mitsubishi estate in Miyako, the capital city of the Heian Empire.  As they are on the opposite side of the world it is now 10:00 A.M. the following morning.  They are in a garden pagoda, which he says is the Fishing Pavilion, as it is beside a small pond.  Toshiro says that he will need to go find somebody, and for the party to wait there.    He returns in a few minutes, saying that he has spoken to a servant, who is informing his parents of his return.  Toshiro says that he will go speak to his parents, and bring them to meet the party.  

The estate is rather large, situated in the nicer past of the city, east of the Emperor’s palace.  The estate is comprised of a large walled in square occupying nine acres of land.   There are multiple buildings, all pagoda-style.   From where the party is Toshiro points out in the distance the Main Pavilion, where his family reside, a Guest Pavilion to the west of it, and Pavilion to the east of it where extended family live.   Housing for servants are situated behind the three main buildings.  

He returns in a few minutes with his parents, and introduces everyone.   Toshiro’s father thanks them for safely returning his son, and invites them to stay as guests for as long as they would like.  He asks a servant bring them to their new quarters at the guest pavilion.   During the conversation Toshiro gives an annoying look to Serita, who has remained in bird form.  Toshiro leaves with his parents, and the three take a walk in the estate’s garden.

The party enters the building, and is shown to their individual quarters.   The building actually has just a single room, with paper patricians separating it into different sections.  Narg asks where the furniture is, and is informed that the pillows on the floor are the chairs, and that the mats on the floor, which he thought were rugs, are the beds.  “No wonder Toshiro took his time coming back here” Narg mutters.  

Meanwhile, Toshiro briefly talks to his parents about his travel and adventures. He also asks about what has happened since he left home and how his beloved is doing.  They appear some-what evasive, but say that she is well.  After that he explains his relationship with the group and why they are here. He tells them that he is glad to be home and can't wait to see Katako, but first he must "help the Silver Moon defeat the evil wizard Morgarth and stop the plague of evil his is growing in their homeland.  This evil is great and he might not live to see his wedding to Katako become reality, but it is his honor that is at stake if he backs out on the Silver Moon now, and who would want to marry a man with no honor."

Although it is approaching noon where they now are, to the party it is now almost midnight, so they decide that it would be best to just get a good long rest in order to reacclimatize to the new time zone.   The party sleeps throughout the day, some staying awake during part of the night, but most just taking advantage of being to get a nice long rest. 

September 12, 1018:  5:30 A.M. 

Toshiro arrives at the guest pavilion.   Narg asks “When’s breakfast?” Toshiro explains that the traditional Heian household has two meals a day, at approximately 10:00 AM and 4:00 PM.    Hearing that, several party members break out rations to snack on.  Toshiro explains that the  entire extended family will be gathered for the meals, and that there is to be minimal of conversation at meals, as one should maintain eye contact to whoever is talking but it is considered rude to stare at somebody while they are eating.  He said that a formal family meeting would follow the meal that the party has been asked to attend.  He also tells them that the party's animals - Fiona's cat familiar, Cassie's owl familiar, and Serita while in eagle form – will not be allowed to enter the main pavilion during the meal, and should wait in the guest pavilion.   He then informs Serita that she will have to remain in eagle form and act like a bird during the party's entire visit, as she had not changed back by the time he had brought his parents to meet the party.  If his family were to now find out that she had met them in disguise it would be considered dishonorable, and could jeopardize any help from Toshiro’s family.   She is very upset about this, feeling that he should have informed her of this in advance. 

He suggests that the party clean up before the meal.  The servants show them to a “communal bath”, which most of the party is reluctant to use as a group, but the two dwarves think nothing of stripping down and diving in.   Narg mutters about maybe taking one later, but only if the servants can change the water and remove the dirt ring that the dwarves will leave around the tub.  The group are all provided with kimonos to wear.  Narg complains about having to wear a dress, but reluctantly attires himself accordingly, although he decides to keep on his sneakers (obtained on Alton's world) rather than the sandals that had been provided.

Shortly before the meal the party is led by a servant into the main pavilion, which has been set up with a series of small tables about a foot above the floor, with pillows around it.    Toshiro’s parents are seated at the head table, along with two middle-aged Japanese men, a middle-aged Japanese woman, and an elderly Japanese woman.    Toshiro is seated at another table, with young men and men.  There are two other tables with Japanese people of various ages, and a guest table that has been set out for the party.   The group immediately notices that the table is short two pillows, and all but Lannon and Duegar are directed to sit down.    Toshiro notices the party’s confusion, and comes over to them, telling both Lannon and Duegar that there appears to have been a misunderstanding, as his parents must have assumed the two dwarves were the party’s servants.  To correct this now would cause embarrassment, so he says for them to just play along, and he will discuss this privately with his parents later.

The meal consists of a variety of dishes, including soups, rice, noodles, fish, meats, and assorted vegetables all served in bowls.   The household servants assist Lannon and Duegar with bringing food to the party, and then clearing the dishes afterwards.  The two dwarves take it in stride, taking their cues from the servants.  

Following the meal most of those in the room leave, including all females except for Cassie, Fiona and the elderly woman.    Four large wooden chairs are brought into the room, and the three men and elderly woman take seats.   Toshiro moves over to sit with the Silver Moon.  Toshiro's father begins speaking, introducing the other two men as his brothers Hiroshi and Takeshi, and the woman as his mother, the leader of the family.  

Lannon and Duegar accompany the servants to the servants’ quarters, where an elaborate meal comprised of the “leftovers” awaits them.   Rather than eating in silence, the servants converse freely during the meal, those who know it speaking in the common language.  They break out several bottles of an alcoholic drink that they call Sake.  The two dwarves conclude that they lucked out by being mistaken as servants, and question whether they want to correct this misunderstanding. 

In the main room the grandmother gives great thanks to the party for returning Toshiro to them, and asks for more detail about this great evil that they are seeking, which may be threatening the Empire.   Aradyn and Cassie do most of the talking, telling of being attacked at their home, and now seeking their enemy.   They explain how they have found clues indicating that their enemy now resides in a castle that was owned centuries before by a man named Lee Takayama.  They came here to Miyako, because Toshiro spoke of a prominent family here with the same family name.

The grandmother confirms that the Takayama’s are indeed a well-respected and powerful family within the city, who are creators and sellers of great magic.  She mentions that it was through them that she had gotten the message to Toshiro several months earlier saying that it was now safe to come home.  She says that she will contact the Takayama Family Elder to arrange an audience for the party. 

She then speaks to Toshiro, saying that now that he has returned, there is another obligation that he has to perform.   She asks if he remembers the man named Hijari Toyota, who served as the chief advisor to the current Emperor, as well as his two predecessors.   Toshiro says that he does remember the man.   The grandmother says that Toyota died three months ago, and that Toshiro needs to visit the Emperor’s palace to pay respects to the man's widow, and that an audience for this has been arranged for him on the following day.  “Certainly”, is Toshiro’s answer.  She then says “You do not fully understand my grandson.  His widow is not the woman Shutashi that you remember, for she died many years ago, shortly after you left on your journeys.”  Toshiro’s face turns pale, and he softly mutters to Aradyn “I think I know where this is going.”

The grandmother explains that around six years ago the elderly Toyota’s health began to deteriorate, and that as a lonely widower he had nobody to care for him.    The Emperor was indebted to him for his many decades of service, and decided to reward the man by providing for him both companionship and the honor of officially becoming a member of the royal family.  The Emperor decided to offer him the hand of his daughter Katako, who had been living in seclusion at a monastery for five years at that point.  This would also solved the problem of the Hyundai family.  Yensu Hyundai, the cousin of Kinto, had formerly asked for Katako’s hand in marriage a month earlier, and the Emperor had been procrastinating giving a reply.  

When the word of this engagement reached the Hyundai family Yensu became enraged, and demanded an audience with Toyota.   The elderly adviser met with the young man, thinking that he only wished to offer his families best wishes for the marriage.  Instead, Yensu drew and shortsword and attacked the old advisor, yelling that this was a “duel of honor for her hand”.  Hijari Toyota quickly realized that, as an elderly septuagenarian in frail health, he would be no match against a healthy twenty-year old.   He had, however, once been trained as a monk, and quickly recalled four different open-hand movements designed to immediately incapacitate a foe.  The first two of these were unsuccessful, and he took a sword slash across his chest, that thankfully did not penetrate deep enough to cause fatal damage.   On his third attack Hijari hit the appropriate pressure points to stun Yensu, followed by his forth and final move, a successful strike in the larynx, which proved to be fatal to young Hyundai.  By this time, the commotion in the Emperor’s palace had drawn a crowd, including the Empress.  Yensu’s dishonorable actions were sufficient to have the Hyundai family banished from the Empire. 

Toshiro's grandmother explains how, at that point in time, they could have contacted Toshiro to return, but felt that it would be heartbreaking for him to find his beloved married to another.   For that reason they chose to wait.   When Hijari Toyota died in the spring she then sent word to her grandson to return.  The grandmother then looks to the Silver Moon Adventurers, asking that some of them accompany Toshiro during his visit to the royal palace, as me might need their support and friendship to get through the emotional reunion with Katako.  She reminds Toshiro to “Act honorably and appropriately.  Remember, she is a widow, and another ten weeks remain of the traditional half-year period of mourning.”   Lono mutters to Mojo “I guess that means he won’t be getting any.”

The grandmother tells the party that they are free to travel the city, but also informs them that only those of pure races populate the Empire, and so those of hybrid races should cover their heads and faces when traveling about.   “What, you guy’s don’t like half-elves?” Narg exclaims, “And you want me to hide who I am?”. The grandmother answers “I personally do not share in those prejudices, and you are welcome to go anywhere you wish on our estate. Many in this city, however, do not share my feelings on that subject.  The Takayama family is probably the most vocal in their opposition to hybrid races, so if it is information that you seek from them, it is probably best that you do not antagonize them unnecessarily.”  The party returns to the guest pavilion.   The half-elves of the party (Cassie, Fiona, Lono, Mark, & Narg) complain bitterly about the restriction.   “At least you aren’t stuck as a bird” Serita's player comments.


----------



## Silver Moon (Oct 26, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 3, "The Favorite Uncle", September 12, 1018: 

Toshiro’s Uncle Hiroshi soon joins the party.  Toshiro had told his grandmother about the misunderstanding regarding the dwarves, having explained that Duegar and Lannon are prominent members of the group, which in the Heian Empire would be the equivalent of  dwarven clan chiefs.    Hiroshi explains that he had worked as a Jeweler and Gem Merchant, and his travels throughout the Orient had him serve as a diplomat with dwarven clans, so he was asked by the grandmother to offer Duegar and Lannon the formal apologies from the family.   “Hey, no big deal.” Lannon answers.   Hiroshi then offers them a gift, of a large bottle of Sake, and has also brought glasses.   As the dwarves and Hiroshi sit down for a drink many of the other party members decide to join them.   The party soon becomes very comfortable with this older man, especially given that he speaks common without any hint of an accent.  He is even familiar with colloquial expressions and slang that are part of the group's everyday vocabulary.  He says that they can call him “Hiro” rather than his full formal name.   Toshiro appears to be uncomfortable with Hiroshi’s “casualness” around the party, being used to far more formality while at the family estate.

The remainder of the day is spent with the party drinking with Hiro.  The older man mentions that he is a linguist, speaking over a dozen Oriental languages.  Cassie shows him the two books, which he is able to easily translate.   Hiro tells her that since the zoology text is both an antique, and written by Lee Takayama, it would make an excellent present to give to the Takayama Family during their audience, as presents are part of all formal meetings.    She asks if he would be able to first “copy” it for her, so that she could retain the information, which he agrees to.

The party asks Hiroshi about the different races in this Empire.   He explains that there are only two native races to the land of the Heian Empire, elf and human.  Humans currently comprise approximately 62% of the population, and elves comprise approximately 37%. The remaining 1% of the population is comprised mostly of visiting dwarves that came from the continent west of the Empire during the past half-century, and they live primarily at or near mining areas, and not in the major population centers.  

“If there are both elves and human, then why no half-elves?” asks Cassie.  He explains that law forbids inter-racial marriage between the Heian humans and Heian elves.  “Keeping the races apart?” comments Lono.   Hiroshi answers “No, not really.  The humans and elvan populations actually get along well, and it is not uncommon to see them living side-by-side. There is also no attitude with either race of racial superiority or racial bias. The reason that they are prohibited from inter-racial unions is because of their significantly different life spans. Heian society places great value on family, and considers it inappropriate for a long-lived race to create unions with a short-lived race, feeling that is unnecessarily cruel for one spouse to stay young while the other, and their children, grow old and die.”   “So there are never any illegitimate half-elvan child?” asks Cassie.   “Occasionally,” Hiroshi answers, “But as honor is greatly regarded here, and that would be a violation of the law, the parents would be disgraced.   Any half-elvan children born are sent away to live on a remote island near the outer edge of the Empire, which has a half-elvan population.”    

At 4:00 P.M. the party, including the dwarves, joins the family for the formal evening meal, after which the grandmother informs them that an Elder in the Takayama family will meet with them shortly before noon two days later.   She reminds them that it would be strongly advisable that half-elves not go to this meeting.   After the meal Duegar and Lannon conclude that dining with the servants was a lot more fun.  

Cassie and Hiroshi spend the evening, and much of the next two days, copying the zoology book, with him taking an occasional break to drink and play cards with the guys.    During this time they also find out much more about Hiroshi’s personal history.   Hiroshi Mitsubishi was born the second of three brothers in the politically powerful Mitsubishi family, in the Heian Empire’s capital city of Miyako.  It was expected that, like his siblings, he would seek a political career with the Empire.  Hiroshi, however, had far too much curiosity about the world to ever be content as a bureaucrat.   

A natural linguist, his skills were called upon after dwarves from the western continent discovered new techniques in mining, and these dwarven clans sought mining rights to the volcanic mountains that comprised much of the Heian Islands.   Young Hiroshi became invaluable, quickly becoming fluent in the dwarven tongue and negotiating agreements mutually beneficial to both parties.   Hiroshi took a natural affinity to the dwarves, finding their company preferable to the rigid protocols and politics of Miyako.   The dwarves set up mining camps and villages throughout the Empire, choosing to remain isolated, as the humans and elves of the Empire were very apprehensive of these newcomers, which caused a mutual distrust from the dwarves.  Hiroshi was one of the few trusted Heians, and from this relationship he soon developed a successful business, brokering sales of raw minerals and gems for the dwarves.  

Hiroshi chose not to make the dwarves dependent on his skills and services, deciding instead to act as a teacher and mentor for the Dwarven Clan Chiefs, to help them learn the local languages and develop long-term relationships with the Provincial Warlords of the Heian Empire.   This earned him their admiration, and rather than dealing simply with raw materials, the dwarves soon approached him about brokering sales of finished goods, primarily jewelry and polished gemstones.   During these years the dwarves also taught Hiroshi the languages spoken in western continent, and his travels and business dealings soon extended into those regions as well.

This business enterprise was quite successful, and brought great wealth to the Mitsubishi family, rising the family's status and social standing.  This in turn helped the political careers of his father and brothers.  The family was quite proud of Hiroshi and of his role in the Empire, in spite of its non-traditional nature.   Hiroshi’s father arranged a marriage for him with Kirora, the daughter of a prominent Provincial Warlord of a neighboring province.  The marriage, however, proved to be an unhappy one, as she was displeased with his long periods away from home, as well as the lack of attention given to her when he was home.   They had one son, named Kojiro

In the sixth year of their marriage Kirora’s mother took ill, and Kirora returned to her home province to care for her.  Even after the mother’s passing, Kirora and Kojiro did not return, and Hiroshi’s father petitioned the Emperor to have the union dissolved.    Hiroshi did not reestablish a relationship with his son until the boy was in his late-twenties, when after failures at three consecutive careers, Kojiro sought out his father for employment.   Hiroshi initially gave his son a relatively minor supervisory job, but that was soon to change. 

Both Hiroshi’s mother and the Emperor started to encourage Hiroshi to pass the business onto the next generation, as Mitsubishi Jewels and Gems had become the sole source of revenue for the family and was also responsible for nearly half of revenue to the Emperor’s coffers.  They realized that the business had become entirely dependent upon Hiroshi and his personal connections.  As he was now sixty years old, they were afraid and if anything were to happen to him the business would collapse, and bring about their own financial ruin, as they had become accustomed to an opulent lifestyle.   Eventually Hiroshi agreed to train and pass his business on to his favorite nephew, Toshiro.  Circumstances then forced Toshiro to leave the Empire, so he began to teach Kojiro.   Working with Kojiro proved to be a frustrating experience for Hiroshi, as the young man lacked a good head for the business, had no linguist ability, and lacked the political skills needed for the job.   To compensate, Hiroshi surrounded his son with trusted associates, both human and dwarven.  

Eight years ago Hiroshi officially named his son the new Leader of Mitsubishi Jewels and Gems.  Kojiro’s ineptitude, however, kept Hiroshi actively involved in the business for another four years.  The business has finally now begun to stabilize as a manageable and viable enterprise under Kojiro’s leadership.  The business is now only one-third the size, and at around half the profit level, of what it had been at its peak, but is positioned to maintain itself indefinitely.  The business is now focused on the Heian Empire itself, having discontinued its primary operations on the Western Continent, while still maintaining a supply link through Kojiro’s dwarven advisors with their affiliation to the dwarven clans there.

Hiroshi says that he had originally planned to enjoy his retirement, and spend most of his time traveling, but that has not been the case.  For the past four years Hiroshi has remained in  Miyako, serving as a Family Elder and occasionally working as a translator for the Emperor.   Every time he has planned a trip abroad either his mother or the Emperor have found some reason to keep him from going.  Hiroshi says that he thinks they suspect that if he leaves he will not return, and they want to keep him close just in case  Kojiro should again need direction and guidance with the business.   He says that he has been quite bored lately, and finds the party’s lively company and stories of their adventures to be the most interesting diversion he has had in years.


----------



## Silver Moon (Oct 26, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 4, "Long time, no see!" September 13, 1018:

The group of Aradyn, Duegar, Mojo Timothy and Toshiro approach the Emperor’s palace.  Traveling through the city, they see that it is comprised mostly of large estates, separated by either walls or gates.  Each estate has many trees and bushes, with buildings similar in style to that of the Mitsubishi household.   They eventually arrive at the palace, a gigantic building surrounded by many gardens and small ponds.  Toshiro explains that over half of the City’s population of ten thousand people works at the palace.  They enter through the eastern gate, state their business, and are led through the vast building to a series of rooms in the northeastern corner of the palace.   

They enter a room, where Princess Katako awaits them.   Also in the room are many ladies in waiting.   Toshiro approaches, and offers formal greetings.  He offers condolences for the loss of her husband, and comments that she looks to be in good health.  He then introduces each of his companions.     Each one makes formal and dignified remarks, taking their cue from Toshiro.  Mojo also extends greetings from the Continent of Phlooredah, introducing himself as a chief advisor to Queen Jennifer, the land's chosen ruler.    Katako thanks them for keeping Toshiro safe, and for bringing him home to the city of his birth.   Toshiro begins to talk to her some more about how pleased he is to see her, and looks forward to when they can spend some more time together.  He discreetly stops before the conversation reaches the point of discussing their relationship and feelings towards each other.  They then bid her goodbye, Toshiro saying that he hopes to speak to her when he returns from his current quest. 

On the way out through the palace they pass down a long corridor that during their entry was covered with curtains on one side.  The curtains are now open, opening into a vast room, where seated at the far end is the Emperor and Empress, watching them.  Toshiro makes a respectful bow in their direction, which they do not make any gesture in response.  The party is then urged to continue with the exit from the building.

The group returns to the Mitsubishi household, Toshiro heading off to talk to his parents.  The other relaying to the party that “We pulled it off, nobody blew it.”  “How did Toshiro hold up?” Cassie asks.  “Pretty good,” Aradyn answers “At one point I thought he was going to get all emotional, but he held it in check, keeping things on a respectable level.”  “See,” says Lono, “I told you he wasn’t going to get any.”


----------



## Silver Moon (Oct 26, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 5, "What's with all the critter statues?"  September 14, 1018:

The group tries to figure out who would be best to send to the audience with the Takayama Elder.  They ask Hiroshi what he knows about the family.  He says that they are very powerful spell-casters, each being either druids, magic-users, or both.   Their family wealth comes from their being the only creator and seller on the continent of powerful Potions of Longevity, much sought after magic item due to its ability to prolong life.   Their particular “recipe” for this potion differs from the formulas and components used by other wizards on the world, in that the likelihood of negation with theirs is much lower, a significant factor given the cumulative negation properties of multiple ingestions.  He says they also make and sell a number of other unique magic items, many having to do with animals.  

They ask what he knows of their bias towards hybrid races.  He says that sixty years ago a young member of the Takayama family brought disgrace to their family by having an affair with a married elf, from which a half-elvan child was born.  The elf held a important role on the Emperor’s advisory staff, and his family was forced to leave the Empire in shame due to this indiscretion.  The Emperor, the grandfather of the current Emperor, blamed the Takayama girl for seducing his advisor, and banned the family from the Royal Court, a ban that lasted for over three decades.  Only with the coronation of the current Emperor fifteen years ago has the family been fully reinstated at the top of the social echelons.  The elders of that family would therefore act unfavorably towards one of the half-elf race.  

The party discusses whom to send, eventually deciding upon Aradyn, Duegar, Mojo, Timothy and Toshiro .  They head to the Takayama estate, bringing with them the book of Lee Takayama.    While most estates within the city have large quantities of trees and vegetation, giving a “park-like” appearance, this particular property is more “forest-like”, with greenery everywhere and the sight and sounds of hundreds of small animals and birds throughout the vast property, which occupies a walled-in twenty acre section of the city.  

The five tell the gate guards about having an appointment, and are led through the outer gardens to a large stone pagoda-style building.   They enter a door to a large room, occupying about half of the building.    All of the walls of the room are lined with shelves, on which are thousands of small ceramic or wooden statues of animals.    At the front of the room is an oak desk and counter.  Sitting on a tall stool behind it is a young woman, who appears to be in her late twenties or early thirties.   She introduces herself as Kasha Takayama, the family Elder they had an appointment with.   While she is clearly far younger than one would expect an “Elder” to be,  each of the party is mindful that this family makes Longevity potions, and conclude that she is probably much older than she appears.  

Aradyn and Toshiro alternate as party spokesperson, explaining that they are on a quest of vengeance against an evil wizard who had attacked their home.   Information that they received has indicated that this wizard now resides in a castle somewhere in this land, and that the castle was probably once the home to a man named Lee Takayama.  The party notices that she has a surprised reaction to the mention of his name.  They state that they are therefore interested in any information about that man, which is what has led them to the Takayama Estate, explaining further about the book, which they then place on the desk before her.

She rings a bell, and a servant enters.  She sends the servant to go get someone, and another beautiful young woman soon enters, whom Kasha introduces as her cousin, Youli Takayama.  The two of them examine the book while Kasha explains what the party has said. Youli states “We are the descendents of Lee Takayama, the man who established our family into prominence in this city, over five hundred years ago, who clearly authored this book.  This is a great find.”  “You may keep it with our compliments” states Toshiro.   They are extremely grateful for the present.  “Could you tell us about your ancestor?” asks Aradyn.  They explain how he was a powerful druid-mage, whose area of expertise was biological, determined to find the secrets of both human and animal life.   He created many magical items during his long life, the secrets to the creation of which he passed on to his family, which have kept the family employed and prosperous since his time.

Aradyn asks about where he lived.   “Right here,” Youli answers, “He built this estate.”  “Did he ever live at a castle in a different place?” asks Toshiro.   After a pause, and exchange of glances between the two women, Kasha softly replies  “He could have.  We have no knowledge of what happened to him after he left Miyako and the Heian Empire.”  “Why did he leave?” Mojo asks.   Kasha answers,  “He was sad and lonely.  His main accomplishment in life was the creation of his Longevity potion.   Early in his work on developing it he used one of his four children to test a formula on.  It had an opposite reaction on the boy, causing him to rapidly age, and the boy died a few months later, despite Lee’s frantic efforts to find a way to reverse its effects.  Following that tragedy, Lee’s wife refused to allow him to ever again use his magic on either her or their other children, even after he had perfected the potion.   Whereas he used the potion himself, he remained young, as his spouse and children aged and eventually died.   Following the death of his last child, he left his notes and all possessions to his grandchildren, and went away, never to return.  That was 470 year ago she concludes.”  “How old was he at that time?” Duegar asks.  She answers “He was 130 years old, although he looked to be one third of that.”

Looking around the room, Duegar asks, “What’s with all of the critter statues.”  Youli answers “Another of Lee’s creations.   We can enchant each statue with a unique spell, which will allow the person using it to temporarily become that animal.  In gratitude for your bringing us this book you may choose two statues as a present from us.”     Looking at the hundreds of different types of animal available, they discuss which two to get.   Youli interjects  “Unless you are a druid you actually need two statues to become the animal, one for each hand when you activate them, as with one you would become only a humanoid version of the animal.”   

Hearing this, they confer about the humanoid animals that they saw on the Island the previous month and those seen by the mage Oterel near Morgarth's castle.   They conclude that Morgarth must be using these statues too, and say “We may actually need more than just two.  Would you be willing to sell us some?”  Youli asks what they have for payment, with Aradyn handing over one of Cassie’s large diamonds, this one being nearly the size of an apple.    The women are very impressed by the size of the stone.  Kasha casts a few spells on it, to confirm that it is genuine and not magically enlarged, they then discuss in the local language what the gem might be worth.   They tell the party that “You may have twenty statues for this, plus the two that we will give you as a gift."   The party then talk about what to get, concluding that they do not know enough about the local animals to make the best decision at this point in time, and request to come back the next day to make their choice.  An appointment is made for 11:00 A.M. the following day.  The group leaves.


----------



## Silver Moon (Oct 26, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 6, "Visitors in the night", September 14, 1018:

After the group return to the Mitsubishi estate Hiroshi asks about their visit to the Takayama family.  They relate to him what occurred, and the agreement they made.  He asks about the diamond given to them, to which Cassie produces another one, saying “It was like this one”.  Hiroshi examines the gem, and gives professional opinion, based upon his gem appraisal skills, as well as him having being a past purchaser of these statues.  He concludes that they greatly overpaid.  “Wait a minute, are you saying that they cheated us?” Mojo exclaims.   “Oh no,” answers Hiroshi, “Businesspeople in this city would never intentionally try to cheat somebody, as that would be dishonorable.  Unlike me, the Takayamas are not professional gem appraisers, so they would have had to guess to its value.  They just guessed too conservatively.”  

“OK, so tomorrow we ask for a refund” Mojo says.  “Absolutely not,” Hiroshi answers “that would imply that they did something wrong and dishonorable.” Cassie interjects, “Well, since that was MY GEM that was sold, how should we go about correcting this error?”  Hiroshi pauses, then suggests  “Why don’t you bring me with you tomorrow when you return.  I won’t even have to say anything, my physical presence should be sufficient to communicate to them that we have discussed this.  By tomorrow they will have had the gem appraised, and knows its true value in regards to your purchases.  Instead of just picking up the statues that you agreed to buy, offer to buy some more as well.  This will give them an honorable opportunity to rectify this error, by undercharging you for these additional statues until a fair and equitable exchange for the total purchase is reached.  Just bring with you something to trade with, preferable something of uncertain value, but clearly not worth much.”  “You mean like Lono?” Mojo says. 

They discuss what type of animal statues to get.  Hiroshi recounts to them the various types of animals of the region.   He says that two types of these statues that he himself has previously used were the Rhinoceros, in fight situations due to both its offensive and defensive abilities, and the Spider Monkey, which he used twice, each time following a mugging to later retrieve what had been stolen from him.  

The remainder of the day is uneventful, with the party spending most of the time just drinking and playing cards with Hiroshi, who has now mastered the game of poker, which he had never played before the party’s arrival. 

September 15, 1018:

Shortly before midnight, the party is startled by two individuals teleporting into their room.  The party’s instinctive reaction is that they are under an attack, and light up the room and draw weapons on the individuals, with the spellcasters ready to cast spells upon them.  They then recognize both of them, a man and a woman, who are from their continent of Phlooredah, from the Zalpar Lordholding, a land of mages and scholars.   The man is Ashton Abercronbie IV, a leader of the Scholar’s Guild.  The other is Beverly, a high-ranking member of the Mage’s Guild.   The group remains somewhat on edge, knowing that Beverly had previously allied with an enemy of theirs.   Cassie and Narg demand in unison to know what they want.

The Zalparians explain that they have further information regarding Morgarth, and have been sent by their respective Guilds to pass this information on to the Silver Moon.   Narg asks Cassie, just loud enough for the Zalparians to also hear, “Can we trust her?”  Beverly directly answers “This information is from our Guilds, and is truthful to the best of our knowledge.   You and I may not have agreed last month as to who the next King should be, but that has no bearing on this.  Morgarth is as much a threat to Zalpar as he is to you, and we will do everything in our power to assist you in reducing this threat.”  “Works for me,” Cassie answers Narg.

The Zalparians tell the party that their Guilds have been making inquiries to their contacts throughout the world to try to find Morgarth's whereabouts, and that the Silver Moon’s suspicion that he is in the Orient appears to be correct.   Yesterday they heard from a mage from the Oriental city of Shosun, who attended a recent slave auction at which humanoid animals were sold.   These creatures were said to have come from a region that was protected by a forty-mile diameter anti-magic shell.  The shell was said to have disappeared for five days, five to six weeks earlier, during which time the slavers then entered this land and captured them.   It appears far too coincidental that an anti-magic shell of the same size would appear over Silver Moon Island during this exact same five day period for the events to have not been connected.   The Zalparians have no further information, and teleport away.

“Well, it sounds like we may really need those animal statues,” Aradyn comments.  “Yeah, provided we can find where this Shosun place is” Fiona replies.


----------



## Silver Moon (Oct 26, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 7, "The Senior Citizen Signs Up", September 15, 1018, 6:30 A.M. 

[DM's Note: The map referenced in this chapter is the Forgotten Realms orient map for the Land of T'u Lung included with TSR's 1988 AD&D Kara-Tur Volume 1 (also in the Kara-Tur boxed set).   This map will be used for the remainder of the "Chinese Take-out" story.] 

Several members of the party find Hiroshi, and ask him about what he knows of the  city of Shosun.   He says that it is located on the continent to the west, and that he had traveled to it over a hundred times.  He  retrieves for them a western continent map showing the region that Shosun is in.   They see that Shosun is located in a large area with several rivers.  Hiroshi says that this area, approximately five hundred miles in diameter, is where the majority of the food for the western continent is grown, namely rice and wheat,.   The cities in this region are therefore major agricultural trading centers.

Shosun itself is located at a main crossroad, where three major roads meet along a major river.  He says that for this region most east/west as well as at least half of the north/south trade goes through this particular city, which has a population of over a million people.   They ask him how long it takes to travel to this city, to which he replies “around three weeks, by boat.”   The group decide that they want to teleport there instead, however Toshiro has never been there, and has not ventured any closer to it than the coastal city of Chunming, over five hundred miles to the east of Shosun.  This has the group decide to ask Hiroshi to accompany them.   To say that Hiroshi is totally thrilled with that idea would be an understatement.  He says that they will first need to request permission from the family elders, as he has responsibilities in Miyako.  There will be another family meeting following the morning meal, and they can then announce their pending departure as well as request his services as a guide.

“Are half-elves welcomed in Shosun?” Cassie asks.   “Shosun is bustling trade city, with people of nearly every race imaginable,” is his answer, “In fact, there is one section of the city where you will not even stand out by being Caucasians, as thousands of other Caucasians also live there.”

Serita impulsively decides to reveal to Hiroshi who she really is, and transforms back into her half-elf form.  Hiroshi is not very surprised, saying that he had observed her reacting non-eagle-like several times while visiting with the party during the past few days.   Toshiro is livid that she abruptly chose to transform in front of his Uncle.  Serita says “Look, we are asking him to go with us, he needs to know who all of us really are.”  Hiroshi tells her that she should resume the bird form, and not let any of the other family members know, as their reaction would be less charitable than his.”

Her actions cause Toshiro to be totally conflicted.  He was upset, after bringing the party not only to his homeland, and even further into his own home, that one decided to stay a bird and forced Toshiro to conceal the truth from his family.  He feels that they have now really put him out on a limb, since without any thought of the consequences for her actions she revealed the secret to his Uncle.   He feels that she must have so little honor that she does not know the shame that this has brought to him.   

After Hiroshi leaves, Toshiro starts to express these feelings to the party, but they are not overly concerned, commenting that “Hiroshi didn’t really seem to mind, and said he sort-of-knew anyway.”   Toshiro states that “Honor to one and family are regarded as the highest things in life.”  Serita replies “Calm down, I’ll turn back into a bird.”  He glares at her, and says "Honor is like a rare beautiful flower for all to see, but with one misstep can be ground into the dirt and all will turn their head at the loss."   “What the hell is that supposed to mean?” Narg asks. 

Toshiro walks off into the garden by himself, debating what to do next.  He is upset that his secret has been found out, and is now upset that he has pledged to help this group.  To not help them at this point would be a severe blow to his honor, so he decides to continue to help them in their quest, but decides that following this he will leave the group, for their roads lay on different paths. 

On their way to their final meal at the Mitsubishi estate Narg comments that “I never thought I’d say it, but I sure miss my servant Hobbson’s cooking."   The party discusses who should be the one to request Hiroshi as their guide.  Aradyn suggest Cassie, saying, “She speaks Hoi Palos.” 

At the meeting Cassie begins by eloquently explaining that they have recently obtained new information, indicating that the evil they seek to vanquish is located not within the Heian Empire, but on the continent to the west.   She says that they must therefore take leave of the Mitsubishi Family, and again thanks them for their fine hospitality, commending them for being gracious hosts.  She also compliments them on raising such a fine boy as Toshiro, who is a welcomed member of their party.”   Narg whispers to Mojo “Even though I didn’t even know the guy’s name a week ago.”  Mojo whispers back “That’s not saying much, you forget your own name half the time.”

Cassie goes on to then requests that Hiroshi be allowed to accompany them, as he is very familiar with the western continent and its language.   The Grandmother counters with “I do not see the necessity of that, as Toshiro accompanied him there in his youth, and can also speak that language.”  Cassie continues what quickly becomes a polite debate between these two strong-willed women, answering  “Yes, but that was so many years ago that Toshiro is no longer fluent in the language.  He also only traveled with his Uncle along the coast, and we need to venture well inland, where he has never been.”    

The grandmother’s next argument against it is that it would be too long a journey for Hiroshi to travel at such an advanced age, as he is now seventy-one.   Cassie counters by telling her that they have with them magical means that will substantially reduce the amount of physical traveling required by him.  The grandmother next raises the issue that when Hiroshi traveled before he had many magical devices to provide him physical protection, but that he has passed these on to his son Kojiro, who is current away, so this would leave him defenseless.   Cassie again counters this argument, by telling the grandmother that the party has many magical protection devices with them, which they will let Hiroshi use, and will afford him protection equivalent if not better than those he used previously.

The final argument from the Grandmother is directed not at Cassie, but to Hiroshi.  She says to her son “The main reason that you chose to retire from your travel-intensive profession eight years ago was due to the physical stress and strains.  While it may be flattering to you that these young people have asked you to accompany them, it might be more than you are physically capable of.   It has been quite some time since you undertook such an arduous assignment.”

Hiroshi pauses, and then says “That is true, however, we must also consider that this brave group of adventurers seeks a noble cause.  They have done much during the past decade to keep our Toshiro safe and prosperous, and it would be inappropriate for us as a family to deny them this reasonable request.   Toshiro himself has now been here only a very short while, and you know how he and I have always been close.  I would welcome an opportunity to continue to spend some time with him, to learn more of his travels, and to further relate to him all that has transpired here in his absence.”   Narg whispers to Mojo “Uncle speaks fluent Cow Manure”.  

After much thought, the Grandmother turns to her grandson, and says “Toshiro.  Would you vow to keep your Uncle safe from harm?  He is no longer a young man, and would not be able to adequately protect himself.”  “I will grandmother,” is his reply.  She then turns to her son, and says “Very well, you may accompany them Hiroshi, provided that you first obtain permission from the Emperor, as he may have need of your services in the near future that we are unaware of, and your first obligation is to him.”

The grandmother thanks the family, and commands them to keep both Hiroshi and Toshiro safe.  She says that they have been honored to have their company during the past few days, and that they are free to return at any point.  Mojo whispers “Wow, that’s a first for the Silver Moon, an invitation back.”  Hiroshi asks the party to return to their pavilion and wait for him before returning to the Takayama Estate. 

The group returns to the Guest Pavilion.  Narg comments about how he is anxious to leave, finding this location to be far too “lawful” for him.  A half-hour later Hiroshi joins the party in the western pavilion.  He said that he immediately went from the morning meal to see the Emperor, to get there ahead of his mother, as he suspected she would ask the Emperor to deny him permission to leave.  Hiroshi says that he began the conversation by first asking about the Emperor’s specific needs from him in the near future, before explaining about the potential journey.  The Emperor agreed to release him from all future translator and diplomacy duties, but only after Hiroshi made assurances that while he was on the western continent he would personally reestablish some contacts which would bring increased revenues to the Heian Empire, and to the Emperor’s treasury in particular.    “So you bribed him to let you go?” comments Narg.   “I wouldn’t exactly phrase it that way,” answers Hiroshi.  Hiroshi moves over towards Narg, and then quietly whispers so that Toshiro doesn’t overhear “I’d pay any ransom amount to get out of this prison.”   “You and me both,” Narg whispers back.  “You’ve only been here four days, I’ve been stuck her for the past four years!” the older man answers.  “These past four days have felt like four years,” Narg responds. 

Cassie decides that she should join them for the picking of the statues, having thoroughly read the zoology text.  She uses the Belt of Shape Change to modify her appearance to that of a full elf.  The group of Aradyn, Cassie, Duegar, Hiroshi, Lannon, Mojo, Timothy and Toshiro head to the Takayama estate.  They explain whom they wish to purchase even more statues, and offer as payment a personal diary by a Medusa that Lannon has been carrying around for years.  The two Takayama women discuss in the local language how many more statues that would be worth, watching for a nod from Hiroshi, at which point they settle on eighteen, for a total of forty. 

After much debate the party decide upon getting 4 badgers, 2 celestial dragon, 2 crane, 2 fox, 4 golden spider monkeys, 2 hawk, 2 otter, 2 panda, 6 pegasi, 6 rhinoceros, 2 sun bear, 4 tigers and 2 weimic statues.   The forty statues are taken elsewhere and magically activated, then returned to the party who are instructed in the proper pronunciation of the words to activate and deactivate the magic.  The Takayama women bid them good luck on their journey, and say that they would welcome any further information that the party can find out about their ancestor. 

The party returns to the Mitsubishi estate, and gather together their belongings.   Hiroshi is given the Helm of Teleportation, and they explain to him how it works.   He states how it has been eight years since he last visited Shosun, and given that things are constantly changing in the city, it would probably be best to choose a well known destination that would be the same as when he was there, namely a Heian Temple.   He says that there are two Heian temples within a few miles of the city, one that is used by most Heian citizens living in Shosun, and the other being an older temple, seldom used except for on high holy days.   The group concludes that the later would probably be best, as they wish to maintain a low profile. 

The party teleport away from the Heian Empire at noon, arriving approximately a thousand miles to the southwest (and one hour earlier, local time) at a temple near the city of Shosun.


----------



## Silver Moon (Oct 26, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 8, "Nothing to see here, move right along",  September 15, 1018, 11:00 A.M. 

The party teleport away from the Heian Empire at noon, arriving approximately a thousand miles to the southwest (and one hour earlier, local time) at a temple near the city of Shosun.    The cathedral-style building is made of large polished stones, with marble pillars and a marble floor.   Huge stained glass and clear class pictures cover most of the upper walls, allowing a great deal of light to enter.  This creates a greenhouse effect, given the vast quantities of trees and plants growing inside the building.   “Is this a church or a garden?” Narg asks.

Cassie gestures to and asks about the thousands of iron and ceramic pots sitting on shelves throughout the vast building.  “Those contain the ashes of the ancestors” is Hiroshi’s answer.  “What! Are you saying that you teleported us into a funeral parlor?” she exclaims.   Hiroshi explains how it is the Heian culture to cremate bodies, and store the ashes in a shrine.  As this building served as the only Heian place of worship at this city for many centuries it is therefore the final resting-place for the tens of thousands of Heians who lived and worked in Shosun.  “Tens of thousands!  Let’s get out of here, this place gives me the creeps,” she answers.   “This from the woman who dissects any monster's body she comes across?” comments Fiona.  “That’s different,” Cassie answers, “I usually know how they died, and most of the time am the one who wanted it that way.”

They exit the temple, finding them to be along a lake.  It is about ten degrees warmer than the Empire that they just left.  Surrounding the lake are fifteen different churches, each of a different pantheon (a design similar to the International section of Disney's Epcot).   Hiroshi explains that  the pantheon native to this continent (Chinese) is the only one allowed to be worshiped within the city walls of Shosun, so these church parks were established nearby for foreigners living in Shosun to continue their own religious practices.  He says that it is about a four-mile walk from here to the city itself.   It is a pleasant day, and the party sets off to the southeast.

After a few miles they see in the distance a large wall, standing eighty-foot high and stretching for approximately three miles north-south, with the northernmost section of this wall still being under construction.  Set a third of a mile in from the section being built is a mile-long wall running east-west, ending at another wall going three-quarters of a mile north-south. 

They approach the city from the northwest, heading towards the part of the wall under construction.   As they near, they see that there are several thousand workers actively engaged in this task, moving and placing huge slabs of stone.   Three quarters of the workers are of the dwarven race, with the remaining quarter being either human or dwarven-centaur.  Lono looks at these centaur creatures, with dwarven torsos atop mountain goat bodies and mutters “And I thought that dwarves couldn’t get any dirtier.” The group can see how the wall is being made, basically as two fifteen-foot-wide stone sections with twenty feet of space between them, which is then filled with dirt, for a total of a fifty-foot depth.  They see that the center section rises seventy-five feet, with a five foot high battlement both sides of the top of the wall, to the full eighty-foot height.  Huge pulleys and cranes sit atop the finished wall beside the part under construction, being used to hoist the massive rocks.   The party also sees elaborate piping and spiral staircases being built up the center of the section of the wall, which Hiroshi explains is for fire fighting, tapping into the aquifer below the city, to pump water to the top of the tower to spray on a potential fire in the city below.   

They then travel further into the open part of the city between the wall under construction and the completed north-south wall a mile to the east.   The city is very crowded, with tens of thousands of people of various races.  Buildings are everywhere, and look to be poorly constructed, of flimsy materials, mostly bamboo, wood scraps, or in some cases, paper.  There also does not appear to be any rhyme or reason to the design of streets and alleys, with buildings and trash heaps protruding out in all directions.   Most people are quickly hurrying about, minding their own business, and paying little to no attention to the party.   They see a large amount of beggars and other poor just sitting in alleyways.   The stench of this part of the city is nearly unbearable.  “I’m not very impressed with this city,” Fiona comments to Hiroshi.   He replies “That’s because we are not in the city yet, it begins there,” as he points to a huge gated opening at the mid-point of the mile-long east-west wall ahead of them, one of three such openings along this east-west wall at quarter-mile intervals.   He adds, “When they eventually complete the walls of this new district these ‘squatters’ will be forced out, and this area razed, so that proper buildings can be constructed along a well-planned grid of streets and alleyways.”

The party witnesses an altercation between a man and woman, leading to the man drawing a knife and slashing her arm, cutting her dress sleeve, with her bleeding heavily.   Both Serita and Narg want to intervene, but Hiroshi strongly advises against it, telling the party to keep moving.  Toshiro misunderstands his Uncle’s advice, and makes a comment which Serita thinks is Toshiro's approval of what they had just witnessed, leading to a verbal confrontation between the two of them.    Hiroshi later informs them that there was a 99.9% chance that what they had witnessed was staged for their benefit, and if they had stopped pickpockets and thieves would have swarmed them.   “But he cut her?” Serita says.  “Probably just a pouch of pig’s blood strapped to her arm beneath her robe,” Hiroshi answers.   She answers “Well, even with your one-in-a-thousand chance that it was real, we still should have done something.”  Hiroshi suggests they stop arguing, as they are nearing the city itself, and yelling at each other would just make the gate guards suspicious of them .

As the party enters the opening, they see that it is comprised of a fifty-foot high archway, with a pair of twenty-foot wide double doors, which are currently opened.   The doors are made from huge trees, and are each over two-foot thick, supported by vast iron bars.   Narg comments that it must take at least one-hundred men just to close them, but as there are three times those numbers of armed troops guarding this gate, concludes that it wouldn’t be a problem.    They see on the wall top above archway a huge iron wall, fifty feet wide, which can be lowered to completely block the doorway opening.   Hiroshi tells them that this is only one of three barriers that can be lowered, and that up on the wall above are several tons of stone that can then be poured between these metal walls, to completely seal this gate in the event of an enemy invasion.   “They’re serious about security,” comments Narg.   “And it’s paid off,” Hiroshi adds, “This is the only city on this part of this region of the continent to hold off both the Mongol invaders and the Zhentarum mages, both groups of which ruled the rest of these lands for centuries.  

Hiroshi hands each of the party five copper coins of the local currency, which they give to the gatekeepers.  They are each given a copper pin with Chinese markings to wear.  He tells them that they should wear the pin on their left lapel while in public, as it designates that they are visitors who have now paid for free access to all districts of the city.  They notice that about one-third of the people they see wear similar badges, the others wearing more elaborate pins, mostly of gold or silver, on their right lapel, which Hiroshi says are resident identification pins.


----------



## Silver Moon (Oct 26, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 9, "Life in the big city", September 15, 1018, 1:00 P.M.: 

As they enter the city they see that they see the city walls are now on all sides of them at the far end of the major streets, which are set in a grid pattern, the walls create a rectangle one-mile by three-quarters-of-a-mile in size.   In the midst of the east-west wall three-quarters of a mile south of them is another gate identical to the one they just entered, behind which appears to be even more of the city.  Hiroshi tells them to continue forward; that beyond the far gate another city district lies, where they are heading.    

They notice that, unlike outside of the city, the buildings here are all well made, of either stone or hardwood.   Most buildings are three or four stories tall, although there are others both larger and smaller.  The main boulevards are sixty-feet across, with thousands of people walking on either side of the road, and the center of the roads bustling with wagon, cart and rickshaw traffic.  As with the outer city, there are tens of thousands of people of various races, and nobody is paying much attention to the party.   

They notice that the city is extremely clean, but the awful stench still remains.   Hiroshi says that the smell is the city’s one drawback, as the freshwater aquifer below the city is close to the surface, so sewers and outhouses can’t be dug for fear of contamination, with waste having to be removed overland.   He gestures to a narrow alleyway running behind the next city block, containing dozens of orange-painted carts pulled by donkeys and ponies, with workers emptying barrels of waste into the back of the carts.  He says, “If you see a caravan of those carts approaching it is best to give them a great deal of distance.”  He then adds “After a few days you get used to the smell, although I might add that it is well worth the added expense at hotels to pay for chamber-maid service, to empty the chamber pots and keep the scented candles and incense in the rooms continually lit.”

They approach the center of this particular district, where a huge multi-story building standing nearly a hundred feet high dominates the next three city blocks.   Hiroshi tells them that this is the government and financial section of this district.   They see several lines of troops marching down the street, to the sound of drummers and trumpeters, and Mark comments about whether this is some sort of parade in progress.  Hiroshi tells them no, that this is just a city patrol, that all police in the city travel in battalions of eighty-one, comprised of a lieutenant, four sergeants and seventy-six patrolmen.  This arrangement allows the battalion to be split into four quadroons of twenty; each led by a sergeant.  Each district is divided into twelve segments, and each segment has several of these patrols.    He says that there approximately sixty-thousand police inside of the walled city, and a fifteen-thousand strong army to guard the river, port and roads.  Shosun is not a place to not run counter to the law.   Mojo gives his thief cousin Lono a stern look, and says "Got that?"  Lono replies "Sure, be careful not to get caught." 

As they are at the business district Hiroshi stops to check on this district’s Auction House, looking for a reference to slave auctions.    He tells the parties that no slaves have been sold here recently, but that each district has an auction house, so they need to just keep checking until they find the right one.   They eventually reach the next district, traveling through the gate, and on to the auction house, which also has no reference to slaves.   

They proceed southward, to a point a quarter-mile away from the next gateway ahead of them, then change direction, now traveling east on another main boulevard, towards another gate half-a-mile ahead of them.  Hiroshi says, “The district that we will be staying in tonight is a few districts that way.”   “Hold on,” says Narg, “Exactly how many of these districts are there in this city?”  “Currently twelve,” answers Hiroshi, “The city is currently set up as a three-mile square grid, with three mile-wide districts running east-west and four three-quarter-mile deep districts running north-south.  We entered the city walking through the planned thirteenth district, the walls of which won’t be completed for another six or seven years.”  

The next district looks visually different, with all structures made of stone, and narrower boulevards, each only about forty feet across.  The buildings themselves have more elaborate décor, and many have manned carriages or rickshaws waiting on the streets before them.  Hiroshi explains that they are now in the oldest district, built nearly a millennia before.   He says that this district, and the one immediately south of it, are considered the safest as they are the only two districts that do not have exterior wall.  The oldest and wealthiest families of the city live here.    As with the last two districts, this auction house has no slave auctions listed.   While near this building Hiroshi speaks to a dwarven boy, and writes him out a note.  “What was that about?” asks Mojo.  “Just letting some friends know that I am in town,” he answers. 

They continue east, into the next district, which is comprised almost entirely of wooden houses.  This part of the city is a sharp contrast to the look of antiquity of the previous district.  Hiroshi explains that this district, along with the one north of it and two south of it, were each built within the past sixty years, which was when the dwarves were first hired as construction crews.  Prior to that, it took centuries to build the walls for each new district.   Hiroshi says that during the past century most dwarven clans on the continent fell upon hard times, having tapped out most of the ore from their mines.  In order to survive, several clans began to hire themselves out as either foreign mercenaries or offering their skills as laborers.  Four different clans got together, and proposed to the Shosun leaders a plan to rapidly expand the city, proposing a timetable where the walls of each new district could be built in a period of only fifteen to twenty years.   What made the proposal feasible was that with fixed completion dates the land within each new district could be sold in advance at market prices.  This would provide a steady cash flow to fund the ongoing construction and increase the city coffers.    The city and the dwarves have all benefited greatly from this arrangement.  

This district’s auction house also has no listing for slaves.   They then turn southward again, traveling into the next district.   The party immediately notices and comments about the fact that approximately one out of every ten people they see in this district is Caucasian rather than Oriental.  “Which is why this is the district we will be staying in,” Hiroshi answers, “Let’s check the auction house and then go get lodgings,” he answers.    As before, this auction house shows no reference to slaves.

They proceed to a six-story wooden building, one hundred feet wide along the main street, and stretching back for three hundred feet, taking up an entire city block,.  It is located on a major boulevard about a quarter-mile west of the exterior wall.   A large sign above the doorway has writings in six languages, one of which is common, and reads “Common House”.


----------



## Silver Moon (Oct 26, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 10, "A place to hang your hat,"  September 15, 1018, 4:00 P.M.: 

The party arrives at their chosen lodgings, the "Common House".  A pair of human doormen, one Caucasian the other Oriental, open the front doors, and the party enters a vast foyer, with carpeting and fine oak furnishings.  Candles and potpourri, masking most of the odor from outside, heavily scent the room.  Wide staircases head up from both ends of the foyer, and several doorways lead off to the sides, behind three to which appear to be formal dining rooms and the other to a bar/tavern room.  Looking at the latter, Narg says, “This looks to be the right place.”    

Out of earshot from Serita, Toshiro speaks briefly to his Uncle about the confrontation that he had earlier with Serita.  Hiroshi tells him “Don’t worry about it.  She’s just like my ex-wife, always having to have her way and not realizing that hers is not the only perspective.  The best way to deal with someone like her is to just ignore her.”  “Ignore Serita?” comments Aradyn, “You are definitely new to this group.”  “Trust us, it can’t be done,” Mark adds. 

They approach the main counter, and two attendants come over, one Oriental the other Caucasian.   Hiroshi explains that they wish rooms and requests a dozen individual but adjacent rooms, preferable in an isolated corner of the building, and with full chambermaid service.   He pays, and is given a dozen keys.  The Caucasian man says he will show them to the rooms.  He leads them up to the northwest corner of the third floor, where the party are shown to their rooms.  The fighters choose to take the rooms along the main hallway, leaving the spell casters with the adjacent interior rooms.  Hiroshi suggests that they each freshen up, and meet in the foyer an hour later for supper. 

Each room is rather sparse, being only 10x8 foot square, with the only furnishings being a wooden bed with a blanket, a wooden chair, a bucket of water, a chamber pot, and a shelf with candles and incense, one of which is already lit.   The rooms along the exterior wall have a single window, with a simple cloth curtain over it. 

As the party returns to the foyer they are asked to sign the guest books, and pointed to a shelf along the wall, which has six opened leather bound tomes.  Above each book is a sign, each in one of the same six languages on the exterior door.  As Hiroshi and Toshiro go to sing the book labeled “Heian”, the others go to sign the one labeled “Common.”    There are three columns in the book: date, name and occupation.   Most of the party signs in, most listing their pre-Silver Moon occupations.  Narg and Aradyn listing their occupation as “Bodyguard”, Lannon as “Jeweler”, Timothy as “Banker”, Lono as “Acquisitionist and Hired Guard”, Fiona as “Teamster”, Duegar as “Weapon and Armor Maker”, Mark as “Tanner”.  Mojo lists his upcoming title “General and Military Advisor to the Queen of Phlooredah”.   A few of the party noticing something significant in the common book, namely that four lines about where they are now signing, is a listing for “September 9th, Hendry Family, Merchants of Silk and Cloths”.   

[Background: During the "Retake the Island" module the Hendry family was a group of adventurers working for Morgarth.  Hendry, a 14th level Mage, was the family patriarch, but also became the first casualty among Morgarth's troops.   With their father and leader dead, the other members of the family reluctantly accepted the job of  guarding the captured Cassie and Mark, keeping them as unconscious hostages.  Hendry Junior, a mage like his father, soon became infatuated with Cassie, and brought her consciousness with him to unique location on the Astral Plane, where the two began a multi-day dialogue.  When the other members of the Silver Moon came to rescue the hostages, and had the Hendry family cornered, Cassie was allowed to negotiate a truce between the two groups.   The two teams then worked together but with no trust of the other, with the notable exception of Cassie and Hendry Junior who had now become mutually attracted to each other.   Tension increased after Mojo made a comment about wanting to kill them.  When an opportunity to escape presented itself the Hendrys' took it, and they were later rescued by Morgarth.]

The Silver Moon discovers that the three dining rooms each serve different cuisine.  One serves Chinese food, the second serves non-Chinese food, and the third serves only the daily specials from both of the other two dining rooms, plus one or two specialty dishes unique to this room.   They decide that, having had nothing but Oriental food for the past four days, they will go to the non-Chinese food room.   Food choices include Duck in Orange Sauce; Braised Venison, Swordfish Steaks, Roast Pig, and a Vegetable Pasta Dish.  The party orders some of each.  Duegar orders one of each for himself.   They find the food to be exquisite, Narg commenting, much to Toshiro's annoyance, on it being a vast improvement from what they were served at the Mitsubishi Estate. 

Dinner discussion concerns the Hendry family, with speculation on why they may have been in Shosun six days earlier, and the fact that they may still be staying at this hotel.   Lannon and Lono discreetly go and check the other two dining rooms, concluding that they are not presently eating here.  Narg offers to go check the bar, but they send Fiona instead, concluding that Narg won’t come back.    Fiona quietly says to Aradyn “So, what do you think of your potential rival for Cassie’s affection possibly being here?”  He answers “Well, if you thought that I sleep with one eye open before, that’s definite now.” 

A bellhop is looking to deliver a message to a "Hiroshi Mitsubishi Ming", and  interrupts the party’s meal.  Hiroshi indicates that is him, getting comments from the others about the “Ming” addition to his name.  Particularly confused by this is his nephew Toshiro.  Hiroshi says that “It is a long story, I’ll tell you later, let me see about this note first.”   He checks the note, and announces that some dwarven business associates of his have invited him to go out drinking that evening.  Hiroshi invites the two dwarves, Duegar and Lannon, to join him.  He also invites the others, saying, "Anyone else can also join us too provided that they can match drinks with dwarves.”  Mojo, Narg and Serita can’t resist this ‘dare’ and decide to take him up on the offer.  Much to the party’s surprise, Mark also says he wants to go.  Hiroshi appears relieved when Toshiro states that he will stay at the inn and meditate, as he has much to think about.  Aradyn, Cassie and Fiona say they will do some shopping and/or information gathering, and Timothy says he plans to spend the evening in prayer.  Lono says he has some "personal business" to attend to. 

Hiroshi then asks Cassie and Fiona if either of they know the “Hairy” cantrip.  Cassie says that she does, with Lono commenting “She’d still be bald if she didn’t.” [Morgarth had shaved her head to remove a magical crown that she interlocked into her hair.]   She asks why, with him answering “My dwarven friends have never seen me clean shaven. I previously came here by boat, during which time I had several weeks for my beard to grow out.  Since we teleported here this time I’m going to need some magical assistance to get to the point that they’ll still recognize me.”  Cassie says she will take care of that after the meal.  

An hour later those going out downstairs to the hotel lobby.   They notice that Hiroshi looks very different, with the new beard.  He is also no longer wearing his formal Japanese robe and sandals, wearing instead a cloth shirt and pants, a wide leather belt and leather boots.  His clothes look to have had a great deal of wear.   Duegar and Lannon also notice, but don’t comment about the fact,  that he is wearing a Dwarven Clan ring, something they have seen before on a human.   

A large wagon driven by two dwarves arrives outside of the hotel, with four Oriental dwarves sitting on benches in the back.  The dwarves climb out, the leader being a rugged looking dwarf, human equivalent of forty years in age.   He moves forward and warmly embraces Hiroshi.
Hiroshi introduces the man as Chan Ming, son of the Ming Clan Chief.  He says that Chan is the leader of the Clan's members in Shosun.  Chan introduces his son Xhang Ming, and the other two as Cho-Tau Ming and Chung-Na Ming.   Hiroshi first introduces Duegar and Lannon, then the other four, telling the dwarves that they are “Trusted friends, who have looked after my human nephew Toshiro, who you once met a decade ago.”   They all climb onto the wagon. 

His dwarven friends are taking them to the north central district, so Hiroshi has them go by way of the north east, and the north central financial areas, checking out both auction houses along the way.  Again they find no recent listing of slave actions.  Conversation in the wagon is pleasant, with the dwarves all speaking in common out of respect for their non-dwarven guests.  Chan informs Hiroshi that “Per your request, you are now registered to sell gems at the next ‘Stone and Gem Auction’ in our district.  It will be held on the afternoon of the 19th.”   “Huh?” asks Narg.  “Our cover story,” Hiroshi whispers back to him.  

Meanwhile, when the other group is out drinking with Clan Ming, Aradyn accompanied Cassie, Fiona and Toshiro for some shopping.   Most of this was spent window-shopping for clothes and at a bookstore, where Cassie bought a book on the history of the region, providing more detail to the information than Hiroshi gave them earlier about the city.   The only other shopping of significance was at another book store, where Toshiro made a discreet inquiry about finding a book about the animal creatures.  The bookstore vendor said he thought he might be able to find one elsewhere in the city, and to check back in a few days. On their way upstairs that evening, Cassie stopped and asked the lobby clerk about the Hendry family.  The night clerk didn’t know anything about them, much to Aradyn's relief.


----------



## Silver Moon (Oct 26, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 11, "A night on the town,"  September 15, 1018, 8:00 P.M.: 

The group arrives at a large, auditorium sized three-story stone building, with a wooden sign picturing a mug of ale, and the name “Dwarf Ale House” written in both Dwarvish and Chinese.  The wagon is secured, and the four dwarves exit the back along with their seven guests.  They enter a vast building, the interior being one vast room, approximately 250 by 140 feet in size.   In the very center of the room is a fifty-foot square wooden stage.  There is a side wooden staircase running from the back of the stage to the second floor.  Narrower stone staircases to the second floor are along the side walls.   Along the side wall, running the entire 250 feet, is a bar staffed by dozens of bartenders.  The remainder of the room is filled with tables of various sizes, with dozens of buxom dwarven and human waitresses moving about.   

As the party enters the room a well-dress dwarf calls to a waitress to “Show Clan Ming to their usual table.”  The group are led to a long oval table, with sixteen chairs, situated equidistant to both the bar and stage.   There are about one hundred other patrons in the establishment at this time, mostly at the bar. 

The group sits down; noticing that Chan and the other three Mings are somewhat better dressed than most of the other patrons.   Chan says, “This is the place to come for fun.  All of the other patrons are construction workers.”  He goes on to explain that there are over twenty thousand workers employed in building the city wall, and since for the next half-century all construction will be along the northern wall of the city they have found long-term lodgings here in the north-central district.   Construction workers each work a six-day work-week, with the day off alternating to keep the same number of workers on the job each day.  That means that, on any given night, there are approximately three thousand workers who have the next day off and want to blow off steam.  He adds that, “Since this is one of the more livelier establishments, you can expect between a quarter to a third of these workers to find there way here at some point this evening.”  

The group is brought tankards of fine dwarven ale, and the waitresses see that a new tankard is also always waiting for each person at the table.   The elf and three half-elves have little to no difficulty keeping up, with one of the Mings commenting “Not bad.  I was afraid that one of them would embarrass us by ordering a glass of wine.”  [The comment was made by one of the players, getting in a dig at the DM for once having done that at a bachelor party.]  Hiroshi also has no trouble downing multiple ales.   

The conversation initially centers on the party’s mission to Shosun.   The Mings do not know anything about these human-animal slaves, and say that generally the only time slaves are sold in the city are when military prisoners are captured, and that hasn’t happened in several months.   The party describes the castle that Oterel fought Morgarth in.  Chan says that he does not know of it, but that there may be some reference to it in their records, and suggests that they stop by the city's Ming Estate some time the next day.  “But please, not in the morning,” Chan’s son Xhang Ming interjects.  By now around 300 patrons are in the bar, mostly dwarven, but several human as well.

By mid-evening the building is packed.  Chan gestures to the Ale, and declares that “That’s about enough of drinking water, let’s get some real drinks.”   He has glasses and two huge jugs of dwarven whiskey brought over, which are then poured for everyone.   Mark is the first to decide to stop matching drinks after three rounds of these.  The others all continue until both of the jugs are empty after six rounds.   At that point Chan declares that “Well, I guess you’ve proven you’re all man enough to drink with dwarves,” he then glances to Serita, and says, “No offense meant.”  “None taken,” she says, still noticing that she is the only female patron in the place.  She adds “But on the subject of gender, is there a ladies room?”  A waitress is called over, who escorts her to the facility used by the woman employees.   While there, Serita casts a “Neutralize Poison” on herself, and then returns to the table (and is ridiculed by the other players for cheating.) .

Upon returning she says “Well, I feel better now.”  She then gestures to the whiskey, and says to Chan “Is that all?  I was just getting started.”  The incredulous dwarf orders another jug, and begins a “duel” of drinks with Serita, the others just looking on.   After four more drinks Chan is beginning to slur his words.  Hiroshi gives Serita a “please stop now before you embarrass our host” gesture, which she is astute enough to recognize, and tells Chan “That was good.  Let’s save the rest for later.”  During this drinking duel a crowd of nearly one-hundred construction workers has gathered around to watch, and appear very impressed by the young half-elvan lady.   

The party now hears music, a band of eight musicians having set up on stage.   As they being to play melodious tunes, a group of twelve female humans and twenty female dwarves, all clad in flimsy dancing clothes, head down the center staircase from the second floor to the stage below.  They perform various well-choreographed dance routines for the next two turns, appreciated by most of the patrons and at this table and particularly by Duegar.   When they finish they each approach the edge of the stage, and pull a patron up to them, who then escort them upstairs to the second floor.   “Well, that looks even more interesting” Duegar comments.   

Four turns later the females return for another dance routine.  Chan gestures to Xhang, who heads up to the bar.    As the women are ending their dance Xhang returns, handing his father a fist full of coins.   Chan doles them out to the Duegar, Lannon, Mark, Mojo and Narg, saying, “This is a Ale House token.  You can either keep it as a souvenir, or use it to pay for a private dance.”   Duegar instantly grabs his.  Mojo and Lannon casually pick theirs up.  Mark eventually examines his while still leaving it on the table, and Narg totally ignores his.   “When do you line up?” asks Duegar, looking at the crowd of men gathered around the stage.   Chan says “Probably already too late for this time, but they’ll be three more dances tonight, so just line up later.   “Too late my butt,” says Duegar, who manages to muscle and shove his way to the front, getting an upstairs escort a few rounds later.   

Narg glances over at both Hiroshi and the Mings, and says “I’m involved with someone, so I’m not going to be using this. Do any of you want it?”  Chung-Na Ming happily accepts it.   Mojo comments to Hiroshi “I notice they didn’t give you one?”  Hiroshi is surprisingly evasive, eventually saying, “No, they wouldn’t.”  He notices the party still looking at him to say more.  He sighs, and gesturing to the whiskey jug and says “Better hand me that, I’ve got quite a story for you.”


----------



## Silver Moon (Oct 27, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 12, "Hiroshi's Tale", September 15, 1018, 11:30 P.M. 

Sitting with the group at the table, Hiroshi shotguns two drinks, then begins with his tale.  “You see, Chan here isn’t just a friend.  He’s also my brother-in-law, I’m married to his sister.”  He explains that, in addition to his Heian family, he has a second family, the Mings.  He says how many decades ago this dwarven clan became his principal business affiliation on the continent, and most of his travels on the western continent brought him to the coastal city of Chunming, which was co-ruled by the prominent dwarven Ming Clan.  His business dealings were primarily with the Clan Chief, and over the years young Hiroshi became rather close to the Chief’s granddaughter, Su Ming.   

Shortly thereafter, around forty years ago, he had returned home from his travels to the Heian Empire, and was surprised with the marriage that his father had arranged for him with the Heian woman Kirora.   At the time he was totally unaware that Su Ming was pregnant with his child.  He first found out about the existence of his daughter Kim-Sung Ming on his next visit to Chunming, when she was a year old.   At that point he could not "do the honorable thing" and marry Su Ming, as he was already married.    

Six years later, after his wife Kirora had left him, taking with her his Heian son Kojiro, Hiroshi’s father petitioned the Emperor to have the unhappy union dissolved.    In a private conversation Hiroshi told the Emperor about his other offspring, and of his desire to marry Su Ming.   The Emperor was appalled that Hiroshi would not only be involved with a non-Heian, but also a non-human, and forbade him to ever reveal their existence to anybody, saying that it would bring dishonor to his entire family and destroy the careers of his father and both of his brothers.  The Emperor was astute enough however to realize that Hiroshi might now be tempted to permanently leave the Empire, and take his wealth with him, so granted him permission to secretly marry the dwarven princess, provided that nobody outside of her Dwarven Clan be aware of the union.  

Hiroshi married her on his next Western Continent trip, and spent much of the next twenty years with his family in Chunming, only returning to Miyako for a few months each year.  The rest of the Mitsubishi family equated to his staying away to his not wanting to be reminded of his failed marriage to Kirora and separation from his son Kojiro, which was partially true.  During this time Hiroshi and Su Ming had two other children, a son and another daughter.  He was also made a full member of the Ming Clan, the only human ever to be granted this honor.

Eight years ago, when Hiroshi was passing on his business to his son Kojiro, it became apparent  that Kojiro was not capable of maintaining the international aspect of Mitsubishi Jewelry and Gems, so Hiroshi freely gave the western continent part of the business to his father-in-law, Cho Ming, who had just inherited the job of Clan Chief.  This doubled the Clan’s wealth and prominence on the continent.  Back at the Heian Empire, Hiroshi found that Kojiro needed much guidance to manage the remaining business, so surrounded his human son with trusted associates, both human and dwarven, including one of Su Ming's brothers, Chen Ming.  

Four years ago, when the business eventually stabilized under Kojiro’s leadership, Hiroshi planned to then move to Chunming and live full-time with his dwarven family.  That, however, never happened, as either his mother or the Emperor always found reasons to prevent him from leaving.   He kept in touch with his other family through Chen Ming, and longed to be with them, fearing that he would have to wait until after his mother passed away for that to happen.  He is therefore now extremely grateful for the Silver Moon for getting him away from the Empire.  

Serita says to him “Are you telling me that your mother intentionally kept you from your wife and children for the past four years?”  Hiroshi says “Well, yes, she did keep me in Miyako, but to be fair, she did not know about my dwarven family.”  “Uh huh,” Serita answers “You’ve told us before that your mother was really close to the Emperor who you had made that deal with.  Trust me, she knew.”   Hiroshi pauses, his eyes growing wide and a look of anger crossing his face as he realizes for the first time that Serita is indeed correct, that his mother must have known.  Serita  turns to Chan, and says “How has your sister been dealing with this?”  He answers “It has been difficult, but we dwarves are well aware of the importance of family honor and obeying one’s elders.  Still, she will be quite pleased to see him again.”

Hiroshi sighs, and then says “Well, now that you know, I guess I should tell Toshiro.  I just don’t know how.  I fear that he may not understand about my other life.”  “That easy,” says Mojo “Just wait until we get back to our Island.  We’ll have the entire ship’s crew stand in a straight line and announce ‘anyone here whose Uncle is not married to a dwarven princess step forward.  Toshiro, stay put.’”   Everyone except Hiroshi laughs at that, with Mark, who adds “You’d better tell him soon.  This bunch isn’t well known for keeping secrets.”

September 16, 1018, 12:00 A.M. 

The night wears on, and the dancing girls head back down to the stage again.  The party soon sees Duegar with some other dwarves staggering down one of the side staircases.   “Let’s go,” says Lannon, and he, Mojo and Chung-Na start to head up to the stage.”   Chan looks to Mark and says “You’d better go too, otherwise everyone else will think that you two are a couple,” as he gestures to Narg.   This prompts Narg to urge Mark to “Get going.”  Mark heads up to join his friends.   Chan glances to Serita, and says “I’m sorry.  I should have inquired.  Would you want a token too?”  Caught off guard, she says “What?  No, absolutely not.”  After calming down she adds “Thanks for asking,” and pours herself another glass of whiskey.

The three who got to the stage first manage to get upstairs this time, Mojo accompanying a human,  Lannon and Chung-Na each with a dwarf.  Mark has to wait an hour for the next dance, staying near the stage.   A while later, after returning to the table both Lannon and Mojo thank Chan for the token.    

Noticing several short fist fights now breaking out from inebriated patrons throughout the building, Mojo and Narg decide “That looks like fun,” and head up to join.  Unfortunately for them, every fight stops just as they are approaching.   They eventually return to the table to complain.  Chan tells them  “That’s because everyone knows you are with us.  We are very well respected by all of the construction workers, as the city does not consider itself responsible for any workers who get hurt on the job.   Our Clan sponsors and funds a nearby hospital for injured workers, and we pay injured workers the equivalent of full wages while they are recovering.  We also pay an ongoing pension to the families of any workers killed on the job, dwarven or human.”   Mojo says “I thought they were being unusually friendly to an elf in a dwarf bar.”   “Let me put it to you this way,” says Chan “If you had walked in here without us you would have been lucky if our hospital was where you eventually wound up.”   Narg and Mojo exchange glances, Narg muttering “Maybe we should come back here tomorrow?”  Serita then engages Chen in a conversation about the hospital and where it is located.

At around 3:00 A.M. the dancing girls return, and Mark returns from upstairs.  The other Silver Moon members start to tease him, which causes Mark’s face to turn a bright shade of red. Chen tells the group that this is the last dance of the evening, and that the bar will close after the girls leave the stage, so to drink up.  The remainder of the final whiskey jug is soon emptied.  The group makes their way back to the wagon, and are brought back to the inn.  Serita casts another "Neutralize Poison" on herself before going to bed.


----------



## Silver Moon (Oct 27, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 13, "Kid, you'd better sit down for this one", September 16, 1018, 6:00 A.M. 

Serita gets up at dawn, and goes flying through the city in bird form.  She flies directly to the hospital in the north-central district, into the building, and reverts to her half-elvan form.  She then travels through the wards, healing and ministering to the patients.  None of the hospital employees stop her, as several people had recognized her from the night before (How many half-elf females go drinking in dwarven construction worker taverns?) and they naturally assume she is there on assignment from Clan Ming, the hospital’s patrons. 

Back at the Common House, Aradyn, Cassie, Fiona, Lono, Timothy and Toshiro have a fine breakfast in the non-Chinese dining room, being joined by none of those who got in late.   When discussing their shopping the night before, Timothy is amazed that they did not buy anything other than Cassie’s book, but is less surprised when Fiona and Cassie go into a long speech about the clothing and jewelry that they looked at.    They decide to spend the rest of the morning wandering the six southern districts of the city, checking the auction houses for listings of slave auctions.  They also do some minor shopping at a few magic shops, buying spell components.  They spend the remainder of the morning checking out stores, traveling west two miles through the next two districts, south to the next, and then back to miles east, then back up.   None of the  auction houses that they visit lists any recent slave auctions, although one listed a slave auction that took place three months earlier.  Toshiro’s inquiry about this reveals that all of the slaves sold then were pirates and brigands that had been captured by the Shosun military for attacking Shosun merchant ships and caravans.  

They returned to the Inn at noon for lunch, going upstairs to now wake up the rest of the party.  All (except Narg) wake up rather hung-over, and join the others downstairs for lunch.  Narg wakes up, throws them out of his room, slams the door to his room shut, and goes back to sleep.   

Toshiro is surprised by the major difference in his Uncle’s appearance.  Hiroshi reminds him that “You know how dwarves are far less formal that we Heians.  Remember when you joined me on my travels years ago, and I always dressed like this when dealing with the dwarves.”  Toshiro says that he vaguely recalls that, but had tried to block that from his memory.  He says that he , prefers to think of his Uncle as always being the refined diplomat, rather than having to disguise himself as common rabble in order to conduct business.   Those who were out drinking with the dwarves the night before exchange glances, realizing that Hiroshi is going to have a problem explaining his “other life” to his nephew. 

During the meal, each group relays what they had found out.  Hiroshi realizes that all twelve of the city’s auction houses have now been checked, with no indication of the recent sale of the animal-creatures.  The party speculate that the slaves had been perhaps sold either at some other type of auction, or at a private auction.   

Aradyn mentions making inquires at the inn about the Hendrys, but nobody seems to remember them.  They ask some of the waiters, who vaguely remember a group of Caucasian adventurer types, but she has not seen them in several days. 

During the meal Cassie has her nose buried in this book, not sharing any of the information with anyone.  Aradyn finally gets annoyed and pulls it out of the hands.  She then threatens him, so he gives it back, also expressing that the others want to know what it says.   She says that it is a recounting the “Seven Realms” of history for the region, each named for the ruling body of the region at the time.  These realms were: Warlords, Giants, Dragons, Churches, Mongols, Evil Mages, and Cities (the current realm).   Near the end of the meal, Chan Ming arrives, giving Hiroshi four can-shaped potion holders, each containing four potions. He kept one for himself, giving the other three to Duegar, Lono and Toshiro.  He explained that these contained potions of Heroism and Super-Heroism, to enable the four to temporarily be of higher level for the impending battles against the enemy. 

At Serita’s urging, Hiroshi and Toshiro headed off for a talk.   Hiroshi does his best to try to inform Toshiro about his dwarven family, Toshiro going into shock in hearing about his favorite Uncle’s double life.  Following their discussion, Toshiro heads straight to the bar and starts drinking.  Hiroshi tells the others “He did not take it well.” 

Following the meal, the group (except for Narg and Toshiro) all go clothes shopping, having decided to purchase two sets of local clothing for each member of the party, in order to be able to better blend in.  They purchased one set of common clothing, and one set of fancy clothing for each.   They decided to split up into four groups for the remainder of the afternoon, for separate information gathering missions.

Back at the Inn, Narg wakes up mid-afternoon and heads downstairs.   The only one around is Toshiro, who is at the bar drinking heavily.   Narg approaches him, and asks, “What’s up kid?”   Toshiro replies, “My Uncle is married to a dwarven princess and I’m in love with a princess.”  Narg answers “Well, I’m sleeping with a Queen, so I’ll drink with you.”   [Narg's elvan girlfriend, Vallessa, was once married to a King of Phlooredah.]  The two spend the remainder of the day (and game night) drinking together.   Toshiro is quite shaken by the fact that his Uncle is “Now part of the Lollypop Guild”.


----------



## Silver Moon (Oct 27, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 14, "Where were you on the night of the 14th?" September 16, 1018, 1:00 P.M. 

Cassie and Fiona decide to investigate the Mage’s Guild, which Aradyn will absolutely not allow them to go to without him, fearing that Cassie might run into Hendry Junior.  While there, they find out that the guild has heard of the protective anti-magic shell, but that it is nowhere near Shosun, thought to be somewhere to the east, at least 400 miles away.  They spend the rest of the afternoon at the guild, finding out what they can about local spells.  Cassie is thrilled to hear that the Guild Library is accessible to any mage, and is also open twenty-four hours, to which Aradyn lets out a loud groan.  He is pleased, however, when Cassie’s inquiry regarding the Hendrys reveals that nobody by that name had come buy.  They head back to the Inn for super.

Duegar and Lannon decide to go visit the estate owned by the Dwarven clan of Ming, to thank them for their hospitality. The building is a large stone structure, located in the center district along the southern wall of the city.   The building is entirely of exquisite dwarven construction, and has been clearly made for dwarves.    They enter the building and eventually arrive at the great hall, a 120 by 80-foot room with high vaulted ceiling and sturdy pillars.   A heavy oak table fills the center of the room, and seated at the head of the table is in a gem encrusted oak chair is Chan Ming.  About two-dozen other dwarves join them, including the other three from the night before, and they all enjoy a fine meal.   

Chan mentions that he is bothered that his relative, Hiroshi, has chosen to stay somewhere in the city other than the Ming Estate.  Enjoying the fine cuisine, Duegar says “What, you mean we could have stayed here?  Why didn’t we?” Lannon explains that this was due to the presence of several non-dwarven members of the party, who might not have been comfortable with all the dwarves.  “Well, that’s their loss,” says Chan, “that bunch with you last night didn’t seem to have a problem with us, and boy can that girl drink.”  After making inquiries about the castle that Morgarth may be staying in, the two head back to the Common House. 

During supper they all conferred.  Lono says that had tried to find the local thieves' guild, being unsuccessful.  “What did you expect, them to put up a large neon sign?” Lannon tells him.  Duegar and Lannon tell of visiting Clan Ming, where they found out that the castle that Morgarth is at sounds like one of four great castles built between 1500 and 2000 years earlier for the giants that ruled the lands.  Clan Ming had carved the stones for one of these castles and other dwarven clans had cut the stones for the others three.   The Clan agreed to do further research as to the locations of these, although they said their information here in Shosun would probably be rather limited, as the older Clan records are all stored at the Clan headquarters in the coastal city of Chunming. 

The group of Hiroshi, Mark, Mojo, Serita & Timothy had spent the afternoon being questioned at a District Police Station, after making an inquiry at a central district auction house regarding unusual creatures sold at a ‘Pet Auction’ on the 5th.   After a lengthy interrogation, it was finally revealed to them by the District Police Captain that during the auction in question six of these animal-creatures had indeed been sold.  During the past week four of these have now been stolen from their new owners.  At the most recent of these thefts, the night of the 14th, four city policemen had been killed, so the police were taking this crime extremely seriously.  A six-foot tall muscular Caucasian human fighter with long blonde hair was spotted committing this crime.   

Hiroshi explains how Timothy, who does not match that description, is the only Caucasian human with them, He states that their group did not arrive in the city until the afternoon of the 15th, which the police can verify with the records at the northwest district’s north-center gate, so they could not have been involved with this.   Hiroshi tells the police that they are gem merchants, coming to the city to sell gems.  He says that this can be verified, as they are registered at an auction of gems to be held at the south-central auction house in three days.  He says that they were checking out other auction houses, to see where they might get the best price for their most valuable gem.  Serita shows the Captain one of the large diamonds to back this story up.

Regarding their inquiry at the auction house about the unusual animals, Hiroshi explained that they had overheard something about that at a bar, and were using that information just as “small talk” to establish a rapport with the auctioneer, before bringing up their true intention of selling gems.   The police let them go, telling them to contact the police in the sector and district that they are staying at if they again see the person who they overheard.  The rest of the Silver Moon jokes about it being Lawful Good Timothy’s group who wound up being the ones who got in trouble with the police, rather than most of those who were out partying the night before.

After supper, Cassie decided to head back to the Mage’s Guild Library to read.  Aradyn insisted on coming with her, which she said was “unnecessary”, and that she was planning to stay there late.  

September 17, 1018, 1:00 A.M. 

True to her word, it was very late when Cassie finally finished reading, and she and Aradyn then head back to the inn.


----------



## Silver Moon (Oct 28, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 15, "The Unanticipated Visitor", September 17, 1018, 4:00 A.M.

“Cassie, Cassie”   Upon hearing her voice, Cassie-Andra awakens.  She finds herself no longer in a bed at the Common House Inn at Shosun, but instead, is now back on the unique section of the Astral Plane that she visited before with Hendry Junior.   In this part of the plane each person's astral image appears unclothed and of a hue that reflects their alignment at all times.  This also makes it impossible to tell a lie here, as their aura would change color if they did.  Speaking to her now is Hendry's twin brother Rainville, a muscular and handsome nineteen year old fighter, with hair flowing down to his waist.    She immediately notices that his aura is not longer silver as it was before, which indicated neutral alignment.   It is now a silvery/gold color, closer to her own aura, which is gold indicating good alignment.  She also senses that her link to this plane is much weaker than when she traveled here before with his brother Hendry (and once before with both of them).  

“It is good to see you again.  Why are you in Shosun?” he asks.  She answers “We are after Morgarth.”  She sees a look of disappointment cross his face.  “How did I get here?” she asks.  He answers “I am also in Shosun.  I accessed the Astral Plane, to get a message to my father who is currently over a hundred miles away.  In returning to my physical body I was pleasantly surprised to find your Astral imprint from when you visited this plane before.”  “Where in Shosun are you?” she asks.  He answers “In the same place of lodging as you, two floors above and about seventy feet down the hallway.” 

“Why are you here?”  she asks.  “It’s a long story,” he answers.  “We seem to have the time,” is her response.   “Not really,” he answers, “I am in trouble, and desperately need your help.”   “What sort of trouble?  Are you still working for Morgarth?”  “No,” he answers, “We left him two days after we left your Island, and have been working on a different mission since then.”  “What kind of mission?   Cassie asks. 

He answers “Well, to begin with, you need to know that the land surrounding Morgarth’s castle is filled with humanoid-animal creatures.”  “Yes, the Hengeyokai, we know all about them,” she says.  He is surprised by this, then says “Oh, well many of these innocent creatures were captured by slavers during the week that the anti-magic shell was down.  Father decided that it was our mission to find and rescue these captured slaves and return them to their home.”   “That explains it,” she says “We were questioned about an incident three days ago, where several policemen were killed.”  “That was not our intent,” says Rainville, " We were just trying to rescue the slave.” 

He continues “Unfortunately tonight’s attempted rescue went even worse, as they had set a trap for us.   Father, and our cleric, were barely able to escape, and they had to leave me behind.   I was barely able to get away.  I returned here and sneaked into an unoccupied room that we had stayed in when we were in this city last week.   Once safely in this room I traveled to the Astral Plane to let father know where I was, but he said he will not be able to return to get me until tomorrow night.   I am very fortunate to have found you, as my body is now physically exhausted, and I fear it will be found before I actually awaken on my own.  The city guards followed me to this part of the city, and are currently searching the streets and alleys for me.  It is only a matter of time before they begin searching the buildings.   I need to you to come and wake me as soon as you wake up in the morning.”   “That might be a problem,” she says “I was up very late myself, studying at the Mage’s Guild library, so will probably sleep late into the morning myself.”

He then asks “Who is that with you?”  “I’m with Aradyn,” she answers a bit sharply.  “No, I mean about fifteen feet south of your physical location.  I am detecting another Astral imprint, of somebody who has been to this section of the Astral Plane before.”   She thinks for a minute, picturing who is staying in each room, and says “That would be Hiroshi, he’s our translator.”  “Would he be willing to help?” Rainville asks.  “He might,” she answers, “But how?”

Rainville holds her hand and floats them over to where an extremely faint impression of a man is.  He says “Each of us should take one of his Astral hands, and I then need you to mentally call his name as loud as you can.”    She does so.  On the third call the impression of a man begins to solidify.  It is soon totally solid, and he opens his eyes.”   “Oh my,” he says, and looking to Cassie and her companion, “Well, what is this all about?”   She gestures to Rainville and says “My friend is in trouble.  He found me and has asked for help, but I need your help as well.  All I need you to do is wake me up in the morning.”  He replies “OK, fine, we can talk about that more then,” and releases both of their hand, the image then become faint again.   Rainville tells her the specific room that he is in, and then releases her hand, and they both mentally return to their sleeping bodies.


----------



## Silver Moon (Oct 28, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 16, "The Fugitive", September 17, 1018, 5:30 A.M. 

At dawn Serita awakens, and heads downstairs.   She is surprised to see that the lobby is filled with city policemen.   An oriental gentlemen, who she has determined is one of the owners of the Inn, is with the police lieutenant, and they approach her.    The owner speaks to the lieutenant in Chinese, then says to Serita “We are sorry for the inconvenience, but these gentlemen need to speak to you.   Please accompany them into one of the dining rooms, and they will buy you breakfast while you talk.”  She gets very defensive, demanding to know what this is about.   This stand-off continues for several more minutes, with the Lieutenant gesturing to several patrolmen to come and assist.   During this time she notices that every other patron of the Inn is also being stopped and escorted into the dining room, so eventually relents, but still demands to know all of the details of what is going on.

Not long after that, three floors above, Hiroshi awakens.  He quietly walks over to Cassie’s room, being mindful that Aradyn is probably with her, and uses his own key and a piece of wire to pick the poorly made lock.  He then enters the room, but before he gets two steps in hears “Freeze” yelled out, and is looking straight into Aradyn’s drawn bow.   “What are you doing sneaking into this room!” the elf demands.  Hiroshi bows, saying “Many apologies.  Miss Cassie-Andra requested that I wake her, so that she can begin my training in the use of magic spells.”  “Don’t you believe in knocking?” Aradyn replies.  “Many pardons, but I did not want to disturb your sleep, noble archer,” the older man answers.  Lowering his bow, Aradyn says “Next time knock.  You could have gotten yourself killed.”  Aradyn nudges Cassie awake, and tells her "Hiroshi here.  He says he has an appointment with you to learn magic?"   She looks towards Hiroshi, and says "Thank you, I had forgotten about our lesson.  I’ll join you in your room in a few minutes.”  

She dresses, and leaves, Aradyn going back to sleep.   She joins Hiroshi in his room.  He tells her “Well, now that you’ve gotten me in trouble with your boyfriend I really want to know what this is about.  It had better be more than just an affair with that other guy.”  She replies "It is, he needs our help.  And what was that about me teaching you magic?"   He answers "I had an arrow pointing at me, and it was the first thing I could think to tell him.  Besides, I've always wanted to learn magic, but the family wouldn't allow it."   She replies "With your substantial intelligence, you should." 

The two of them then head up to the fifth floor of the inn, seeing policemen coming up the staircases from below.  The reach the room that Rainville is in.  Hiroshi again working the lock on the door, and they enter.  Cassie quickly shakes him awake, saying “Move, fast”.   Needing no further incentive, the three leave, barely making it around the hallway as a group of twenty policemen arrive at, and open the doors to that room and the three adjacent to it.  "Played that one a little close," Rainville whispers.  "Shut up," is Cassie's terse reply. 

The three make their way into one of the private baths in the center of each floor the Inn.  They lock the door and begin to fill a tub so that the running water will muffle the sounds of their voices.    Hiroshi starts by asking “Exactly what is that all about?”  Cassie tells him “This is a former acquaintance of mine.  He was coerced into working for the mage that we are after, but has since escaped, and can help provide us information about this mage’s whereabouts.  However, he is currently wanted by the law in this city, and needs our help.”  This intrigues Hiroshi, who says to Cassie “Well, based upon your vouching for him, and the color of his astral aura, I am inclined to trust you."  Hiroshi turns to Rainville and says "What to you need?”   He answers “An invisibility spell and some way to change my appearance would be of the most help.”    

There is then a knocking on the door, and loud voice from outside.   Hiroshi whispers “They say they are the police, and demand that the door be opened at once.”   Hiroshi yells back in Chinese, making his voice sound even older.  As the tub is now full, he unfastens his Oriental robe, telling Cassie to put it on over her other clothing.  He then quietly slips into the water, saying to Cassie “Quietly unlock the door, then walk over to the tub, keeping your back to the door, and play the role of my personal attendant.”  He gestures for Rainville to hide behind the door as it opens.

They do as instructed, and Hiroshi yells out in Chinese for the police to enter.  Cassie grabs a washcloth and begins to scrub Hiroshi’s arm and shoulders.  Hiroshi berates the policemen for disturbing his bath, accuses them of being rude, and demands to know what they want.   They state that they are looking for a tall Caucasian male with long hair, who is wanted for crimes against the city.  Hiroshi yells back “Do either me or my attendant look like a tall Caucasian man to you.  Get out!”   The police do as ordered, shutting the door behind them.

Hiroshi translates what the policemen said, with Cassie deciding that an appearance change for Rainville is definitely in order.   She uses hairy, reverse-hairy, and color cantrips to change him in a balding gray haired man, with a yellowed skin tone with a local-style beard.  Hiroshi gives him the Oriental robe to wear over his own clothing.  Cassie finishes the disguise with an invisibility spell, so that he can get out of the hotel unseen.   While they are doing this she also asks about Morgarth's location, and Rainville replies, “A huge castle, originally built for giants.  My father said the castle was called the Summer Palace of the Giants.”  He says it is far to the east.   

Rainville prepares to leave.  Cassie asks where he is going to hide, and he replies “I will wait at a local church of our cleric’s pantheon a few miles east of here until my father can retrieve me this evening.  It should be safe, as the groundskeeper has given us permission to stay there.  Thank you both for your help.” He then leaves.    Hiroshi gives Cassie his room key, saying “Why don’t you go get me a change of clothes while I finish my bath.”


----------



## Silver Moon (Oct 28, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 17, "The Third Degree and Breakfast Too!", September 17, 1018, 7:00 A.M. 

Meanwhile, the group of Duegar, Lono, Mark and Timothy head down for breakfast.  They are stopped in the lobby, and told of needing to be questioned by the police over breakfast.  Duegar says “Free Food, lead the way!”   They start to enter a dining room, and see Serita still arguing with several policemen.  They ask “Could we eat in one of the other dining rooms instead?”  The police agree to this, and the four are brought to another room, each being shown to a different table.   

Unlike the interview with Serita, where her defensive attitude automatically made her suspect, three of these four interviews proceed quickly.   Duegar, Lono and Mark each recount that they arrived in the city the evening of the 15th , and what they have been doing for the day-and-a-half since then.   When asked about the Hendry Family all three state that are unaware of them.  Timothy, however, remains true to his Lawful Good teachings, saying that he has heard of them and is actually looking for them.    This results in three other police being called over for a much lengthier interrogation.  Meanwhile, Duegar, Lono and Mark are dismissed and get together at the same table.  Duegar looks over the menu, and since somebody else is picking up the tab, orders “one platter of everything”.   Duegar then begins to dig in, shoveling the food into his mouth, and getting strange looks from other patrons in the dining room.   

A short while later the authorities ask the group of Aradyn, Fiona, Lannon and Mojo to have a seat in one of the dining room.  They are asked if they wish to be in the room with the “Loud female half-elf member" or the room with "the dwarf with poor table manners”.  Fiona quickly concludes “Serita and Duegar,” to which Aradyn says “Neither, the third dining room will do fine."  When told that the police are paying for the meal Mojo turns to Aradyn and says “I was mistaken, it was MY TURN to pay for breakfast this morning.”

Their questioning also goes very quickly, with them being fully cooperative and smart enough to deny knowing anyone named Hendry.   Aradyn's player comments “Aradyn has a lot of respect for law enforcement, I figure one of my character’s should."   They soon get together in this room for the complimentary breakfast.   

Serita eventually finishes, and makes her way into the next dining room.  As she approaches the table Duegar tells her to “Eat some eggs,” to that she replies, “I don’t eat anything I talk to.”   She is rather angry, especially after being told that she cannot go back to her room.   She tells Duegar, Lono and Mark that her interview took forever.  “His too,” says Lono, gesturing to the table where Timothy is being grilled, “Maybe they just don’t like you religious types.”

By now it is mid-morning, and another two battalions of police arrive at the inn, for a more intensive sweep of he upper floors.   Narg and Toshiro are still upstairs in their individual rooms,  sleeping off their hangovers from the night before, while Cassie and Hiroshi are now back in her room, with her giving the septuagenarian him his first magic lesson.  When the police arrive these four cooperate in allowing the rooms to be searched, although Narg complains rather loudly about being woken up.  A defiant Serita now arrives back on the third floor, refusing to let her room be searched without her being present.  This actually works well for the others, as Serita's insolence makes a good distraction, allowing both Cassie and Hiroshi to head downstairs without being interrogated.   

The party gets together in one dining room, all except Timothy, who is still being questioned.  They try to piece together information obtained from the police during each individual questioning to figure out what is going on.  Both Cassie and Hiroshi remain conspicuously silent.  The others eventually notice this, and these two are usually the most observant, and ask them  what they have noticed.  She replies “Not here.”   Timothy is finally released, so the party decides to leave, Duegar filling up his backpack with the remaining food from the table.

They head down the street, which is filled with police, deciding to find somewhere else to talk.  They eventually settle upon a Lawful Good Church of Kwan Yin, the Chinese Goddess of Mercy. Timothy is able to request a private room for the party to meditate in.    All of the party go into the large room except for Toshiro, who goes into a private room to mediate by himself.

Once in the room, Narg looks to Cassie and says “OK, spill it.”  She hesitates, with Fiona interjecting “What did you do?”  “Not much,” she answers.  “Did you steal a book?” Mojo asks.   She says “Let me explain...” with Lannon blurting out “She did!  She did steal a book!”  “I did not,” she snaps back.  “Then what was that questioning all about?” Lono asks.  Timothy chimes in “The Hendrys did it.”  “The Hendrys sole a book?” Lono exclaims.  Narg turns to Mojo and says “I’m about to kick your cousin’s teeth in.”  Mojo turns around, stating “I didn’t see a thing.”

"Well?" Fiona questions.  Cassie answers “I found out that the human animals were indeed created by this Li-Tak, who appears to have also been Lee Takayama.  He lived in a castle originally built for giants.  The castle was later called Darkhold by the Zhentarum, the evil mages who ruled this land five hundred to seven hundred years ago.  It is located far east of here, and is definitely where Morgarth has set up shop.   The twenty miles around the castle are where the human animals live.  Their race is called Hengeyokai.”  

“Where did you get all of this information?” Fiona asks.  Cassie answers “Some of it I found last night in the Mage’s Guild Library, and the rest I was told by Rainville of the Hendry Family.”  “WHAT!” screams Narg, with the others telling him to quiet down, as they are in a church, and supposed to be meditating.   “When did you talk to him?” Lannon asks.   “A few hours ago,” she replies, “When Hiroshi and I helped him escape from the hotel.”  

This revelation causes several of the party to get rather upset, especially Timothy, who relates that in the course of his very lengthy interrogation he found out that “The Hendrys have now killed eleven people, ten of whom were city policemen.  Seven were killed last night and four three nights earlier.”   This information upsets Hiroshi, who turns to Cassie and says “Did you know this?”  “Not the details, just that his party was ambushed and that he was in trouble,” she answers.  Narg snaps at her “For Pete's sake Cassie, you’re supposed to be one of the smart ones in the group, not a kid who can be sweet-talked into doing something incredibly stupid!”   Duegar attempts to break the tension by offering everyone a pastry from his backpack. 

“How did he find you?” Fiona asks.   “On the Astral Plane,” she answers.  “That’s where she pulled me in, as I’ve been there before,” Hiroshi offers.  Aradyn glares at Cassie, then the archer turns to Hiroshi and says “Is that why you broke into our room this morning?”  He answers “Yes, Cassie asked me to.”  “Why didn’t you stop her?” Lono asks Aradyn.  He replies angrily “Apparently this was only on a ‘need to know’ basis.”  Duegar offers the party some scrambled eggs.

After everyone has calmed down again, Fiona asks “OK, why exactly are they running around killing the police?”  Cassie replies that they did not intend to kill anyone, that they were only trying to rescue and free the Hengeyokai who had been sold at the auction.”  “Morgarth sent them to do that?” Mojo asks.   “No,” she answers, “the Hendry family no longer works for Morgarth.  They are doing this on their own, having adopted this as their new mission in life.”  “Great,” says Narg, “Of all the people you run into it has to be a bunch of P.E.T.A. (People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals) activists out to save the world!”  

Lono turns to Aradyn and says “This is your fault.  If you were doing your job she wouldn’t be getting out of line, can’t you control your woman?”   Cassie snaps “Who said that I am HIS woman.”  “Well, you’re dating him,” Lono answers.  She replies “The only reason that I can remember our last actual ‘date’ is because of my half-elvan lifespan.”  The conversation then degenerates into a discussion of the merits of dating elves.   Mojo comments about the physical characteristics of elves.  Fiona comments “Well, she’d be able to compare, since everyone on the Astral Plane is naked.”  “WHAT!” yells Aradyn.  

Narg pulls Cassie aside and says “Look, I don’t care what’s going on between you and Arrow-boy and Pretty-boy, but you’re supposed to be one of the smart ones.  Use your head!”  Cassie answers “I’m not leaving Aradyn, I’m just enjoying the fact that he’s not taking the relationship for granted.”   Narg answers “Look, any guy acts different when you get them jealous, but we’re in the middle of an important and dangerous mission, so cut this crap out.”  A player tells Narg's player “Congratulations, you move from Guy Gardner to Superman in one night.” (A reference to the most obnoxious chauvinist and the diplomatic leader of D.C. Comic’s Justice League.)   Narg and Cassie return to the group.  

Mark asks “What are we going to do about this now?” Everyone looks to Cassie, who stays silent.   Fiona interjects “Look, other than the fact that she just did something stupid, how are we involved?”     “Ask Timothy, he’s spent all morning talking to the police,” Lono comments.  Fiona turns to Timothy and says “What was that all about?  They only spent a few minutes with the rest of us.”  Timothy replies “Well, I mentioned that I knew of the Hendrys and was looking for them.”    To say that this revelation further upsets the party would be an understatement.  Narg yells “You’re saying that you spilled your guts before they even put the screws to you?”  Lannon, who has one of the lowest intelligence in the party, says “What is it with you spell casters today!  I’m a lot smarter than that!”

Timothy continues, stating that all he said was that the party was after an evil mage, who the Hendrys had been working with.  He told the authorities that he had not seen them since the mage had attacked his party at their home months before.     “How did they react to all of that?”  asks Fiona.  Timothy answers “The Police Captain said they may need to question me further, and I am not to leave the City until further notice.”   “Timothy, I think you are about to be voted off the Island,” is Mojo’s comment.

Lannon suggest that they sneak Timothy out of the city, and all leave.  “That would be stupid,” comments Cassie.  “Fine,” answers Fiona, “ What would you suggest?  Finding another wanted criminal and give him a ‘Get out of Jail Free Card’?"   Lono interjects “No, that wouldn’t be stupid enough.  First we’ll go help another wanted criminal escape, then we should go spill our guts to the authorities about it.”   As the anger level increases a few threats follow, which Duegar attempts to minimize by offering the group pancakes and bacon.     One player gestures to the quietest player at the table and suggests “We might as well let him DM this segment, it’s not like we’re letting the DM get a word in edgewise.”


----------



## Silver Moon (Oct 29, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 18, "Where do we go from here?" September 17, 1018, 10:00 A.M. 

The party considers talking to this Rainville again.   Narg says “At this point I think the last thing we want to do is have contact with these guys,” to which Aradyn fully agrees.  Fiona feels otherwise, saying “Look, the damage is already done.  He now owes us, so why not collect, like getting more information about this castle and its defenses.”  “Or at least find a way to get past these animal creatures,” comments Mark.   Fiona suggests having Cassie contact him again on the Astral Plane.  Cassie says she does not know how to access that plane on her own, and has only been brought before when she was asleep.  She then looks to Hiroshi, and asks him if he could access the plane.  He answers  “I could, but at this point I really don’t want to have any more contact with him or his family.  My Dwarven Clan are prominent citizens of this city, and I personally don’t want to be involved with this any more than I already am.  Besides, you don’t need me to go talk to him, he told us where he would be hiding out today.”   Aradyn looks to Cassie, sniping “Really?  Was that information also on a need-to-know basis?”   

Lannon and Duegar remind the others that Clan Ming was researching information about the castle for them, and now that they know its general direction, this could help to narrow down the location even more. Hiroshi offers to go back to the Ming Estate with them, and then meet the party back here.   

Toshiro meanwhile has left the temple and heads back to the bookstore that he visited two days earlier.  The proprietor has found a book about the Hengeyokai, written by Li-Tak and dated fifty-one years AFTER Lee Takayama had left the Heian Empire.  

At noon the entire party reassembles outside of the church.  Hiroshi relates the information that they obtained about the Castles of the Giants.   During the two centuries when the giants ruled this land, from 1,800 to 1,600 years ago, they had four massive castles built.  The first of these was at the western border of their lands, and now has a vast city built alongside this structure, so it is clearly not the castle that Oterel visited.   The second was built on the southeastern border of their lands, and in the times since the giant’s occupation has been home to a variety of different types of people.  This remote structure still stands, but is surrounded by desert, rather than forests.    

The other two castles were built in the northeast part of their lands, and Clan Ming was involved with the quarrying of stone for both of them.   One was built at the northeastern border of their lands, on the top of a cliff alongside the ocean.   During an earthquake approximately 1,200 years ago, this cliff and castle fell into the sea (simultaneously ending the “Reign of Dragons”, as the dragons had headquartered in this castle, most dying during its collapse.   This also began the “Reign of Churches” as the clerics credited their gods with causing the earthquake).   While some of the ruins of this castle remain above water, it is clearly not where Oterel visited. The other castle, which was indeed known as the “Summer Palace of the Giants,” is located to the east.  
The rest of the records regarding this castle are located only in the Clan’s vault in the City of Chunming.

The party debates either going to Chunming to get more information about this castle, or to go find Rainville to get more information about Morgarth and the Hengeyokai.   They decide to do both, by splitting the party into two groups.   They also decide that Timothy should accompany neither group, since he is required to stay within the city walls.  They suggest that he just hang out at the Church of Kwan Yin. 

Hiroshi is thrilled about the idea of going to Chunming, and getting to see his family again.  Duegar and Lannon also wish to visit with more dwarves.  Mojo, Narg and Serita decide to join them.   Toshiro raises the concern that his Uncle will choose to not return, which cause the promise that Toshiro made to his Grandmother to be broken.   Hiroshi tells his nephew “Toshiro, I have made an obligation to the Silver Moon to help them with this mission, and will adhere to my word.   While I am very much looking forward to again seeing my wife and children, I will also return here with the Silver Moon.   As far as my mother is concerned, I have thought much about this, and as Serita suggested, I now believe that she is already aware of my dwarven family.  When this mission is over, I will leave the choice to her as to whether I should return home, letting her know that if I do, others who I have an obligation for will accompany me.   I suspect that she will choose to let me stay away, but in either case, that choice will be hers, so your promise to her will not be broken.”  

Hiroshi asks Toshiro to join him on this trip to Chunming, stating “You have met my family before.  We visited Chunming when we traveled together over a decade ago.  You were just unaware of my relation to them at that time.”   Toshiro declines, stating that he is having difficulty enough with this situation, and has no desire to visit these dwarves.  Hiroshi shakes his head in disappointment, and heads back upstairs at the Common House Inn with the other five who are joining him, to teleport away from the privacy of his room. 

The group of Aradyn, Cassie, Fiona, Lono, Mark and Toshiro decide to head off and confront Rainville.


----------



## Silver Moon (Oct 29, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 19, "He's got to be around here somewhere!" September 17, 1018, 11:00 A.M.  

While the group of Duegar, Hiroshi, Lannon, Mojo, Narg and Serita are away at the Chinese city of Chunming, the group of Aradyn, Cassie, Fiona, Lono, Mark and Toshiro decide to go and confront Rainville.  They get directions to the park of foreign churches to the east, and set out on a trio of rickshaws.   Cassie and Aradyn take one, for what turns out to a be a four-mile ride of silence and high tension.   Fiona and Toshiro take another, and discuss the predicament that Timothy has gotten them into.  Toshiro asks “Is this the first time he has gotten your group in trouble?  “The first time not also involving gnomes,” is Fiona’s answer. [There has been a running joke that the Lawful Good cleric has a thing for male gnomes.  This is actually not true, but got started once when a drunken gnome member of the party staggered in late one night on a campaign, and got into the wrong bed.].  Mark and Lono are in the third rickshaw.   The well-traveled road takes over an hour due to the hilly terrain near their destination.   During this trek they see over a hundred rickshaws and carts going to and from the same destination.    

They arrive at the park, which like the park area they first teleported into the Shosun region at two days earlier, has twelve churches situated around a pond.   Unlike the other park area, rather than being in a grassy plane this is set on top of a large, flat hill.    Of the twelve churches, four are of Pantheons of other Oriental cultures, the this world equivalent of Indonesia, Japan (Heian), Korea and Vietnam.   The other eight are the this world equivalent of Babylonian, Celtic, Egyptian, Finnish, Greek, Indian, Norse, and Sumerian.    Alongside the pond is a parking lot, where hundreds of rickshaws and carts are parked.   Their rickshaws soon park (after first circling around the lot to find the best spaces).    Lono states “With all of these different churches you’d think that there would be at least one dedicated to Lovers of Chocolate.”

The party gets off of the carts.   Fiona asks Cassie “Where did you say your boyfriend’s brother is hiding out?”  This comment earns her a dirty look from Aradyn.   Cassie answers, “All he said was the church of his group’s cleric.  Does anybody remember what religion their cleric was?”  It is recalled that of the six members of the Hendry family, none of them were clerics, as their team’s cleric had been Hendry Senior’s wife, who had died the previous year.   A heated discussion follows, with more criticism of Cassie having not been thorough in her discussion with Rainville earlier.  

The party decides to start checking out the churches.   Toshiro decides to spend this time at the Heian Empire church, feeling the need to meditate about his current situation, and the recent revelations from his Uncle, and heads off on his own.  He also uses this time to read the thin book that he had purchased earlier that morning for the sum of six gold pieces.   The book is written in the language of the Heian Empire, and the author is listed as the “Transformationalist Li-Tak.” Toshiro recognizes that the handwriting of the book exactly matches that of the two texts that the party found which had writings by Lee Takayama.    This book contains information about the Hengeyokai race and its twelve animal sub-races.  The book clearly indicates that this new race was “created” by Li-Tak, although it does not explain how.  The book’s conclusion states that the twelve sub-races were only the first ones created, and that the author plans to also develop other sub-races.  The date listed on the book indicates that it was originally written 403 years ago, which was 51 years after Lee Takayama left the Heian Empire (when he would have then been approximately 190 years of age). 

Meanwhile, the others conclude that whatever cleric the Hendry family has allied with would probably be someone who escaped from one of the other teams that attacked the island, which eliminates all four oriental churches.   They also notice that the vast majority of the people visiting these twelve churches are frequenting the four oriental churches, so these would be a bit too crowded for a conspicuous Caucasian to hide out in.  They start by checking out the pantheons they are most familiar with Greek, Finnish, Celtic and Norse, but come up empty at all four.   Fiona goes to check on Toshiro, asking him to look around the Heian church for Rainville and to come and get them if he is found.  Toshiro does so, finding nobody, so goes back to reading and meditating. 

They have Cassie re-think everything that she had been told earlier, with her recounting that Rainville said their cleric had been given permission to stay here by the church’s groundskeeper.  With that new tidbit of information, they find a Chinese official from Shosun who has administrative duties for the park, to inquire as to groundskeepers at the other four non-oriental churches   They find that neither the Indian or Sumerian employ anyone to take care of the landscape, that being part of the duties of the clergy.   They are told that the Egyptian church, the smallest of the twelve churches in the area, only employs a part-time groundskeeper, who is currently not at the park. They are told that the Babylonian church and the Korean church both have full-time groundskeepers.   

They start with the Babylonian church, finding the man to be rather cooperative.  The man denies knowing anything of the person they are looking for.   The party concludes the man is being truthful, however Lono still wants to “rough him up a bit, just to make sure.”  Pulling Lono away, they head to the Korean church, and are given directions to the groundskeeper’s home by a High Priest.  They go to a small one-room building behind the church.  The man refuses to open the door or talk to them.    The rest of the party guards the building, as Fiona goes and gets the High Priest.  She explains to the Priest that they are looking for a wanted criminal responsible for eleven deaths within the city, and that the groundskeeper is being uncooperative.    The High Priest returns with her, and demands that he be let in.   The groundskeeper opens the door only a crack, stating that he has does not know what the party is talking about, and wants to be left alone

Aradyn looses his patience (a rarity, but then again, he has been emotionally on-edge this day) and kicks in the door.   They discover that the man is not harboring any fugitives, but that he has been stealing from the church, the room being filled with the stolen goods.   The groundskeeper tries to run away, but is stopped by a Hold Person spell thrown by the High Priest.  The High Priest thanks the party for bringing this matter to his attention.  

They head to the Egyptian church, finding it to be a large wooden building with a marble floor.  Statues of various Egyptian deities are throughout the room.  Noticing that many of these deities have faces of animals, Fiona ponders if there is perhaps some connection to the animal-creatures.  Fiona recalls that a neutral-aligned cleric named Barry had been part of Morgarth's forces, and that he had negotiated his freedom from the party the previous month.  Barry had the Egyptian pantheon for his deities.   

They find nothing in the room, but also notice that the room only occupies about eighty percent of the building, although there are no visible doorways into the other twenty- percent.   No secret doors are found, so they head outside and around back, finding a locked exterior door to the other section of the building.  Lono picks the lock, and the group enters.    This section of the building has two rooms in it, the first being a storeroom of gardening supplies.   The door to the other room is locked, which Lono again unlocks.    They enter what is a small bedroom.    They do not see anyone in the room, which is quickly shut behind them, with Mark guarding it.

Aradyn spots very fresh tracks on the floor.   The bed looks to have been slept in, and is checked, finding it to still be warm.   “OK, we know you’re here Rainville.  You might as well come out,” Aradyn says.   “Or else,” Lono adds.   Cassie interjects “Please.  We aren’t planning to hurt you, we just have some questions.”  “Who says we aren’t planning to hurt him?” Lono asks.  “Apparently she does,” Fiona answers.  “Who elected her party leader?” Lono inquires, then saying, “Look, if you don’t speak up we’ll have to start trashing the place until we find you.”  “This is a holy place,” Aradyn says to him.  “Hey, it’s not my church,” Lono answers.  “He might try to stop you Lono,” Mark interjects.  “Great, that would be an offensive act, which would make him visible,” Lono answers.   Fiona asks, “I don’t know.  Would you really consider hurting or killing Lono to be an offensive act?”   She then adds, “Why don’t I just cast a Detect Magic.”   

A voice, coming from a wooden chair, finally speaks up, stating, “I’m here.”   “Show yourself,” Aradyn demands.  “I’d rather not,” he answers, “I need this invisibility spell to help protect me.”  Cassie says, “Let him stay invisible.”  “I like to see who I’m killing,” Lono states.  “We’re not going to hurt him,” Cassie interjects.  “Says you!  Why shouldn’t we kill him,” Lono yells, “That would at least get Timothy off the hook.”

Cassie says “Rainville.  Here’s the situation.  Our lawful-good cleric is being held by the city because he said he knew of your family.  My friends are inclined to turn you into the authorities, and think that you may still be working with Morgarth.   Could you please explain to them what you told me earlier?”  Aradyn angrily states “Yeah, like how you guys went from escaping from us to becoming cop killers.”   “It’s a long story,” he replies.   Aradyn answers “Well, for your sake right now, you’d better tell us the whole story about what you and his family have been doing during the past five weeks since leaving our Island, and not just the abbreviated version that you previously told Cassie and Hiroshi earlier.  And don’t leave out any important facts.” Rainville begins his story.


----------



## Silver Moon (Oct 29, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 20, "The Hendry Family Saga", September 17, 1018, 3:00 P.M. 

Rainville begins his story: “OK, the day after returning to your island, and before we could persuade Morgarth's high cleric Roger resurrect our father, Morgarth teleported us all away again.   There had been a dispute between Roger, who had assumed leadership of our team, and the leader of another team, as to who should be declared the winner of our competition on your island.   Morgarth decided to send both teams out on another mission to resolve this, namely the elimination of a hobgoblin king who had defied Morgarth.   

Roger led our team on a direct assault of this King’s lair, but the hobgoblin King managed to escape, his escape route leading him directly into the path of the other team, who killed him and therefore won.  Before Morgarth came to collect our two teams, my older sister and brother were able to recognize that this particular lair was located on the same continent as our homeland, the Forest Dawn Kingdom, being around 1,000 miles away from it.  Rather than going back with Morgarth, they decided to go home from there instead.   They wanted to bring father’s body with them, which my twin brother and I strongly objected to.  We felt that our grandfather, the King, would still blame father for our mother's death, and have it destroyed.   We could not resolve this and split the group, with my brother Hendry Junior and I deciding to come back here with Roger, for Roger to attempt resurrection on our father.  Our sister, older brother and sister-in-law to set off on their own.  

The following day Roger brought father back.  Father became despondent over both the failure of our mission on the Island and the fact that his oldest children had not only abandoned him but were also willing to leave him dead forever.  Father declined Morgarth's offer for us to stay on at the castle, and received permission for us to leave.   Two other adventurers asked to accompany us.  They were a cleric of the Egyptian pantheon named Barry and his associate, the fighter Kenneth.  We later found out that they had also negotiated a truce last month on the island.    

Leaving however, proved more difficult than we had imagined, as the forested land surrounding Morgarth's castle is the home to a race of unique creatures that can assume both human and animal form.   We had traveled no further than a mile from the castle when a large group of these creatures attacked us.  We teleported away to horizon, to just inside the edge of the anti-magic shell, the bottom 100 feet of which is a dark opaque color.    Once there another group of these creatures attacked us.   We quickly made our way through the anti-magic shell, only to then be attacked once we reached the other side by a group of fifteen oriental humans.   

Because of our traveling through the barrier the spell casters were now without spells and our magic weapons and armor did not function.  Kenneth and I were still able to defeat these foes, assisted by our three comrades whose above-average strengths and weapon proficiencies proved more than adequate.    We found the camp where these men had been staying, and a trail that we followed for the next day, ending at a much larger camp with close to eighty humans.  It was there that we discovered the full nature of these humans.  They were slavers, and they had captured twenty-three of the animal creatures, who were in cages and wearing magical collars.   Never a fan of slavery, Father decided then that we should rescue these creatures.    

By this point our magic was now functional again, and the other three had regained their spells.  With the element of surprise was on our side the five of us proved to be sufficient in taking down these slavers.  Father then used his Comprehend Languages spell to speak to the animal creatures, who called their race the Hengeyokai.    Only then did we realize why both groups attacked us on sight.  Apparently, during the five days that the anti-magic shell was around your island it had vanished from this location.   That shell had kept the slavers away, and sensing the opportunity, they had invaded the home of the Hengeyokai to take captives.   The Hengeyokai that attacked us apparently mistook us for slavers, and the human slavers saw us exit the barrier and thought us to Hengeyokai in human form.   

We freed the creatures from the cages, dispelled the magic from their collars and removing them.  This earned us the trust of these creatures.   We agreed to accompanied them back to the anti-magic shell to prevent other slavers from recapturing them.   During this journey back, Father gained a greater appreciation for these truly unique beings.  When we arrived back at the wall and Father had myself and Kenneth accompany our newfound friends to speak to the Hengeyokai Elders.    The Elders thanked us, and apologized for having attacked us two days earlier.  They explained that there had been a total of seven raiding slaver parties into their “biosphere” homeland, during which seventy-four Hengeyokai had been captured.  These twenty-three had been the final group.   We promised that if we came upon any of the other fifty-one during our travels, we would do what we could to rescue and return them.  We then headed back to the rest of our party.

Father was immensely pleased with the promise we had made to the Elders and declared that that was to be our new mission.   He felt responsible for what had happened to the Hengeyokai, as he had been an advisor to Morgarth, whose actions had indirectly caused their capture of these sentient beings.  He said that helping them now was the least we could do.    A week later we came upon our first lead to finding more of the Hengeyokai, at the city of Anchou.  Two separate slaving groups had recently traveled through this City, the destination of both groups being the City of Chempaka, around a hundred miles further.  

We arrived in Chempaka three days later, and found that a group of eighteen Hengeyokai was to be auctioned off the following day.   We also found that a second group of slavers, holding twenty-six Hengeyokai, had also traveled through this city a week earlier but had continued on to the northwest.  That night, we managed to free the Hengeyokai without being seen, and Father returned them all to the biosphere.  The following day we attended the auction, which confirmed our suspicion that nobody knew how the creatures had escaped.  One of the auction attendees had a Hengeyokai, who we later rescued and returned, finding that it was not a recent captured, but had been captured and enslaved several years earlier.  We then headed off to the northwest after the next group of slavers.

Two days later we arrived at a distant crossroad, where we found that the slavers had had passed through and then headed west from there to the city of Shosun.  Before leaving the crossroad they had sold two of their captives.  The new owners of these Hengeyokai had left traveling east.  One was going to a nearby shine at the E’bo Formal Gardens, the other heading further east towards the distant city of Chunming.   We soon found the shrine, and the businessman Hengeyokai owner, who sold the Hengeyokai to us for a reasonable price.  We were provided with a receipt that was validated by the priest.    That night father returned the Hengeyokai, and we then continued east.

"On the day following our legitimate purchase of a Hengeyokai we ran into the silk and cloth merchants who had purchased the other Hengeyokai, a female member of the cat sub-race.  Unlike the man at the shine, these were not reasonable men, which created a difficult situation.  This was exacerbated by the fact that these men had physically abused the Hengeyokai, who we later found out was named Ling.   

A fight broke out, which we handily won.  The melee frightened Ling, who fled into the woods.   Kenneth had been trained as a tracker, and so he and father spent the next several hours searching for her.  They eventually found her, with Father explaining who we were and what we were doing, earning her trust.   While they were searching for Ling, Barry and I buried the bodies of the merchants.   We decided that their possessions might work for a good cover, so my brother studied for and then used many color cantrips to change the appearance of the horses, wagon, and some of the merchandise.”  “So that is why your group was listed in the hotel register as merchants of cloth and silk,” Cassie interjects.  “Makes for a good disguise,” Lono adds, “Since it’s hard to keep track of cloth merchants.  They tend to bolt.”     

Ignoring the bad pun, Rainville continues: “Ling soon returned with the others.  She felt that our cause was noble and volunteered to join us rather than returning to the biosphere.   Since she was proficient in the local language, and also had thieving skills that the other five of us lacked, we accepted her offer.  As we also had a legal receipt for a Hengeyokai, from the previous day’s purchase, her being with us would also present no problem with authorities.  Ling has been with our team for fifteen days now and has proven to be a valuable team member.  She and Kenneth have also become rather close.  Our team then headed west, making a wide detour to avoid the town at the crossroad.  

Aradyn says, "OK, so far you haven't hurt anyone other than the slavers and other people who deserved it.  How did you guys sink so low as to then go around killing the police?"  "You're asking when did father adopt a "The ends justifies the means philosophy?  That actually began after we reached Shosun." Rainville states.  He then continues his story.


----------



## Silver Moon (Oct 30, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 21, "The Hendry Family Saga (continued)", September 17, 1018, 3:00 P.M. 

Rainville continues telling several members of the Silver Moon the tale of his family's recent adventures, and the problems they have gotten into.   "We arrived here in Shosun a week later, on September 9th, and secured lodgings at the Common House Inn in the Caucasian district.   We found that the slavers had arrived in the city on the 3rd, and had split their two-dozen captives into three different groups.   One group of six Hengeyokai had been auctioned off on the 5th.  Another group of the slavers left the city with ten Hengeyokai on the 6th, their destination being the city of Y’Cho Kang several hundred miles to the west.  The remaining slavers, with the other eight Hengeyokai, were planning to leave Shosun on the 11th as part of a caravan heading south to the city of Zun-Hi.    Father was able to sign up our wagon to join this caravan, and we then spent the next two days in Shosun finding out where in the city the six Hengeyokai who had been auctioned off were located.

We left with the caravan on the 11th, then some of us teleported back here to Shosun that evening, rescuing two of the Hengeyokai, who we then returned to the biosphere.   We did the same on the night of the 12th, rescuing and returning another Hengeyokai.    On the night of the 13th we found that each of the remaining three Hengeyokai in Shosun were now being very well guarded, and the three of us who came that night did not have the right combination of skills and spells to pull off an easy rescue, so decided to refrain.

We came back on the 14th”  “The night that you killed four policemen,” Aradyn interjects.  “Unfortunately,” he answers.  “Father had brought with his that night Barry, Kenneth and Ling.  Ling sneaked into a building in cat form, to inform the Hengeyokai of the impending rescue.  Only then did she discover that it was a carefully set trap, and that she was now a captive as well.   Before she could alert us to this, Barry had held what we thought were the only guards, and Kenneth entered the building.  It was then that the twenty policemen charged out of their hiding places at him.  Father ordered an immediate retreat, but Kenneth refused to leave Ling behind, and fought his way to her and the other Hengeyokai.   While still invisible, Barry and Father joined them, and all teleported away.

On the 15th, Father returned with Barry and my brother Hendry, using that night strictly for surveillance of the remaining two Hengeyokai captives.   Both locations were now very heavily guarded, and they planned an assault plan for the following night.   We decided that it was too dangerous to bring either Kenneth or Ling back, so last night, the 16th Father brought with him myself, Hendry Junior and Barry.    Using a combination of Hold and Sleep spells, as well as magical sleep dust, we managed to incapacitate the twenty police and five other guards.  

Unbeknownst to us however, another five-dozen police plus additional guards were also lying in wait.  As we neared the Hengeyokai they sprang their ambush.  Father tried to teleport us away, but was hit by Magic Missiles, loosing his spell.  He then tossed up a Globe of Invulnerability to protect us from further spells, as our three spellcasters used more Hold and Sleep spells to stop the foes.  The enemy numbers, however, were far too great.  My twin brother was hit by a weapon, which knocked him unconscious, with police swarming towards his body.   This caused Father to panic, and he used some of his more forceful spells to get to Hendry Junior, which must have been when the casualties occurred.   Barry then exhausted his remaining Hold Person spells, and urged Father to retreat.   

During that time, I had managed to get to the Hengeyokai prisoner, of the sparrow sub-race, and freed her from her cage and magical collar.    She changed to bird form and flew to my father, who I yelled at to leave while he still could.  He reluctantly teleported away with the rest of the team, leaving me behind.  I dived out a window and ran, with a small army of police chasing after me.   

We had been in one of the interior districts of the city, and I used my Boots of Climbing to get over the wall to the adjacent Caucasian district of the city.   I quickly made my way towards the final city wall, but by now a city wide alarm had gone out, and the entire exterior wall was lit up and heavily fortified.    I headed back towards the Common House Inn, and climbed up to the fifth floor rooms where we had stayed earlier that week.  Before we had left the Inn, Ling had rigged the windows to be opened from the outside, for just such an emergency situation.   I found one of our rooms to be currently unoccupied, and entered it.  I could see dozens of police searching the city below, but my entry to this room appeared to have gone undetected.   Still, I waited another half-hour before lying down and sending off my Astral form to find Father, and let him know of my situation.

He was glad to hear that I was safe.  Because of the spell lost in the battle he no longer had enough teleports to return and get me.   We both assessed that the Common House was too dangerous for me to stay at, and Barry suggested that I go the this church of his Pantheon.  He had spoken to the groundskeeper the week before, which had offered to let him, stay there.  I then sent my Astral form back to Shosun.  On my way back into the Inn I came upon Cassie-Andra’s Astral Imprint, and realized she was also staying there.  I then approached her to help me.   The rest you know.”

The party pulls back together.  Aradyn asks, “What do we do now?”  Lono says to Aradyn “I’d say that you’d better keep your woman in line from now on.”  Fiona says to Lono “You’re not helping.”    Cassie says to Rainville “What are your plans now?”  He answers, “Wait here until tonight, when Father will come and get me.”   “And then what,” says Aradyn “You’ll attack the city again to get the remaining human-animal, killing dozens of police at the same time?”  Rainville answers,  “No, the authorities are clearly prepared for us.  We will concentrate on the group with our caravan, and leave this one here for the time being.”  

Aradyn replies “Are you sure your father will agree to that, he sounds like a mono-maniacal person to me.”  Rainville answers, “I’d have to agree, he does seem to have tunnel-vision in regards to this current mission, but my brother and I find it an improvement over his previous severe depression over the loss of his wife, and even you must admit that slavery is a bad thing.”  “So is killing police,” Aradyn answers, adding, “Cassie and Hiroshi’s helping you has caused us enough trouble already.  If you guys cause any more trouble in this city they’ll not go as lightly on us.  How do we know you’re father will listen to you?”  “He is a very intelligent man,” Rainville answers, “It would be foolish to do anything further in Shosun in the immediate future.”

The party suggests getting more information from the Hendrys.  Aradyn interjects “No, I’m in favor of members our groups separate.   Here’s the deal Rainville.  You tell us now what you can about exactly where Morgarth is, and we’ll go our separate ways.”   Rainville agrees to this, and describes the heavily forested area east of Anchou that they traveled through from the anti-magic shell.  Fiona comments “I wish we’d brought Hiroshi’s map with us.”   

Fiona then asks “And why is it that Morgarth came after us in the first place?”  Rainville answers, “He wanted to retrieve a magical teleportation ring of his that your druid Serita had.”  Cassie interjects “Well, it’s his own fault for leaving it lying around on another world in the first place.”  “Why would he need that?” asks Fiona, “Couldn’t he just make another one?”  Rainville answers “Well, that one apparently has some unique properties, and he needed it as a component for an artifact that he is creating.   That no longer is the case, as the Hobgoblin King had a comparable item, which can be substituted instead.  Still, he’s not happy with you guys for defeating his troops.”  “Yeah, like we told him to come and attack our Island,” Lono adds.

Rainville continues “Speaking of the Island.  I agree with what Aradyn said about it being best to keep our groups apart.  Father still harbors anger towards Cassie for brutally killing him.”  “He touched my library!” she yells out.  “Yeah, and also tried to kill you,” Aradyn adds.  Rainville quickly responds, “No, he was not trying to kill Cassie, only capture her.”  “Yeah, to give her to Morgarth. What are the odds that he would have let her live,” Lono throws in.  

The group decides to leave, but only after Aradyn gets Rainville to promise that he will not let Morgarth know that they are on this continent looking for him.  Rainville assures him that they have had no contact with him since leaving the castle, and fully intend to keep it that way.  Lono later adds  “That promise was worthless.  He was still invisible, so he probably had his fingers crossed when he said it.”    

The five go get Toshiro from the Heian church, return to their rickshaws, and head back to the city.   They get back in time for supper, joining Timothy in one of the dining rooms.   The other group has not returned yet from Chunming.


----------



## Silver Moon (Oct 30, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 22, "Hey Honey, I'm Home!", September 17, 1018, 11:00 A.M.  

The group of Duegar, Hiroshi, Lannon, Mojo, Narg and Serita gather in Hiroshi’s rooom to prepare to travel to Chunming.   Duegar, Lannon, Mojo and Narg climb into the bags of holding.  Serita transforms into a white eagle to ride on Hiroshi’s shoulder as he dons the Helm of Teleportation.   They then vanish.  
They arrive in the living room of Hiroshi’s home in Chunming.   The room is built onto the side of a mountain overlooking the city, with the final ten feet of the forty-foot square room being built into the mountain itself, and the remaining being built out overhanging the cliff, supported by sold oak pillars.  The overhanging part of the room has windows on all sides, and affords an excellent view of the city below.   The city itself is vast, covering about fifteen square miles of land, in approximately the shape of a triangle.  Mountains surround the city on two sides, the ocean being the third side.  The bay itself cuts another a triangular wedge into the city, 

Hiroshi explains that three-quarters of his home is actually inside of the mountain, with the remainder like that room, overhanging the cliff.  Looking out the picture windows, the party can see several dozen similarly constructed rooms below, above and beside them on the mountain.  The party comments about the safety of these rooms in times of severe weather, but he says that hurricanes and earthquakes are not common to this particular region, and that even if they were to occur, the solid dwarven construction should hold.    He says that the entire complex had been constructed for them by his father-in-law as a wedding present thirty-five years ago, and the design was “a compromise”, with his wife wanting traditional dwarven caves, but him wanting the bright sunlit rooms.  

Not wanting a repeat of the Heian Empire problem, Serita transforms back into her half-elvan form.  The party asks Hiroshi if he wants to go get his wife.  As this visit is a total surprise, he answers, “No, there’s no reason to shock her, as she wouldn’t have gotten the message yet from her brother in Shosun that I am coming home.  This room is fairly well traveled, so let’s just sit and wait until somebody comes along and finds us here, gesturing to the well-crafted couches and chairs that afford fine views of the city below.   

The quality of the woodworking of the furniture is exquisite, being a finely carved mahogany.  He goes to a cabinet along the wall, and removes several mugs, which he places on the coffee table before the couches and chairs.  He then goes to part of the stone wall, which slides to the side to reveal a liquor cabinet, removing a bottle and saying, “This is a family beverage that I think you’ll like.”  The group tries the beverage which tastes like a cross between mead and wine.   ”  The bottle is soon emptied, and a second is opened.  Propping his feet up on the coffee table, Duegar exclaims, “I could get used to this type of adventuring.”

After about twenty minutes a middle-aged halfling comes scurrying through the room on an errand.  He is wearing glasses, and attired in long-sleeved tunic-style garment, with a dagger and pouch attached to the belt.  The halfling comes to an abrupt halt when he finds the room filled with people.   Hiroshi says to him “Hello Chin-Tang, it is good to see you again.  These are my friends.”  The halfling loudly exclaims “MASTER HIROSHI! I was not told to expect you!”   Hiroshi answers, “Well, I didn’t know I was coming here either until a half-hour ago.  We arrived by magical means.  If it’s not too much trouble, could you please let my family know that I am here?”  “Certainly! Certainly” the halfling exclaims, then scampers off.

“Was that you butler?” asks Narg.   Hiroshi answers “Actually, he’s my children’s nanny.  When Chin-Tang first arrived in the city of Chunming he attempted to steal some fruit, and got caught.  Stealing in this city is strictly punished, and he was then sentenced to involuntary servitude working for Clan Ming.   The clan soon discovered, from his interactions with youngsters, that he had a natural ability with children.  That was shortly after Su-Ming had given birth to our first child, and with me away in the Heian Empire, he was assigned to assist Su-Ming with the infant.  Over the years all three of our children have come to deeply love their "Uncle Chin-Tang" and he is now a trusted member of the Mitsubishi-Ming household.   I guess he must like being here too, as his sentence of servitude was for five years, and he’s now been with us for nearly four decades.”  “Maybe he’s just really bad at math,” Duegar interjects.

After a few minutes a stunning young woman enters the room.   Whatever the members of the party had expected the offspring of a Chinese dwarf and Japanese human to look like, she far exceeded those expectations, having clearly inherited the best traits of both parents.  Her age is a human equivalent of early twenties, and she stands slightly less than five feet in height.  Unlike dwarven women, she had no beard.  She has a head of beautiful long curly brown hair, of a color and texture clearly inherited from her dwarven genes.   Her face had a round shape to it, with a pleasant smile and sparking Oriental eyes.   Her body barely hints of the typical dwarven stockiness, and with a trim waist, and projecting a voluptuous hourglass figure.   The other aspect of her mixed parentage is that there is an indefinable exotic quality to her overall appearance.   Duegar, Lannon and Mojo each became immediately infatuated with her.

Hiroshi embraced the young woman, introducing her as his eldest daughter, Kim-Sung.  As the party introduce themselves it soon becomes obvious to both Narg and Serita that their companions are acting unusually assertive and exceptionally polite.  This becomes even more apparent when Hiroshi states that Kim-Sung is a druid, and Mojo exclaims “How nice.  I’ve always enjoyed the company of druids.”  The shock of that comment causes Serita to spit out the beverage she is drinking.  Mojo then follows up with the comment to Hiroshi “Does she need a job, we’ve been looking for a new druid.”  “Since when!” Serita yells.  “Since now!,” Lannon interjects.  

“Father, we did not know that you were coming home,” Kim-Sung states, with the party noticing that, like Hiroshi, she speaks the Common language without any hint of an accent.  He answers “Neither did I, as I only received permission to leave Miyako two days ago.   These people are friends of your cousin Toshiro, and I am assisting them on a mission to vanquish great evil.   We have come to Chunming in search of information for this quest.”  Mojo interjects “But we are in no hurry.  I think we should stay here, and spend time getting to know Hiroshi’s family.”  “Absolutely,” Duegar interjects.  “It would be rude to leave soon,” Lannon adds.   Narg and Serita exchange glances, with Narg softly saying, “Oh boy, I think we’ve got a new problem.”  

Lannon pushes himself over closer to Kim-Sung, stating “My name is Lannon, and don’t be put off at all by my appearance, I’m gruff but loveable.”  “He’s a bit smelly too,” Duegar interjects.  “Hey, I took a bath just last week,” Lannon snaps back.  “You both should know, you bathed together,” Mojo interjects.  “Too much information,” Narg blurts out.   Duegar pulls a piece of pastry out of his backpack and offers it to her.  She declines, with him then asking “Would you perhaps like something else?”  Narg interjects “Yeah, he has half a restaurant in that pack.”  She politely declines.  

Hiroshi’s wife Su-Ming arrives, and warmly embraces her husband, the kiss lasting for several minutes.   Seeing how tightly Hiroshi’s noticeably strong dwarven wife is hugging him, Narg whispers to Serita “You’d better have a healing spell ready, he might need it.”   “He’s been away for four years,” Mojo nods towards the couple and softly interjects “I think she’s got what he really needs.”  Hiroshi is apparently thinking on the same lines, as he asks Kim-Sung to help the party to find the information they are seeking, as he has some matters to discuss with his wife in private.  Duegar, Lannon and Mojo act thrilled to hear this, and Hiroshi gives Narg and Serita a look that clearly communicates that he will hold them personally responsible for his daughter’s safety.  Hiroshi and Su-Ming then quickly hurry out of the room.   “Well gang, don’t expect to see him again today” Narg comments.


----------



## Silver Moon (Oct 31, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 23, "A trip through the mountains", September 17, 1018, 12:00 P.M.  

They party explains to Hiroshi’s daughter Kim-Sung what their mission is all about, and the information that they are seeking  regarding the castle construction.   Kim states that before they can access the Clan’s vaults they will first need permission from the Clan Chief, her grandfather.   She says that she will take them to him.   Before leaving the Mitsubishi-Ming home they are joined by the halfling Chin-Tang, who is now wearing a hooded cloak.  Chin says, “Hiroshi thought that I might be of assistance.”  “On the mission or just to protect his daughter from these three?” Serita comments, gesturing to Duegar, Lannon and Mojo.   “Both,” the halfling replies.  

The party heads deep into the interior portion of the home, and exit through a great oaken door into a busy underground street, off from which many other dwarven homes are situated.   During this time the three love-struck party members debate which of them is best suited to be Kim-Sung’s protector.  Narg comments “Geez, was I ever this bad?”  The entire party replies in unison “Yes”.   The conversation degenerates into a discussion among the three as to which one has the greatest stamina, with references to the time spent at the Ale House two nights earlier.  Chin-Tang tells Narg “I guess I didn’t have to come along after all.  Those three are going to kill any chance they had with her on their own.”  They hear this, and immediately change the conversation back to a debate about their other positive qualities.

The party does not travel far, and are soon at a large stone archway, with half-a-dozen dwarven guards in platemail.   Kim says to the guards “Hi guys,” as she leads the party through this.   They go through many vast chambers, soon reaching an ornately carved doorway, with massive oak and iron doors.   Seated at a desk by the doorway is an elderly gnome, attired in robes and with a colorful hat.  The gnome is writing on a scroll.   Kim says, “Hello Xhang-Chou Shang, is Grampy free?”  “I’ll check”, the gnome says, and exits through a very small doorway cut into the wall about ten feet to the right of the other doors.    

A few rounds later the massive doors open, being pushed open from inside by a pair of burly dwarves.   Xhang-Chou is standing on a mauve carpet, and formally announces to the party “Please follow me for a private audience with Cho-Ming, the Chief of Clan Ming.”   The party follows into the next room.   This room looks like a typical throne room, with an elaborate gold and jewel encrusted chair sitting on a stage at the far end of the room.   However, nobody is seated in the chair, and based upon the dust and cobwebs on it, it looks to be seldom used.    Instead, they see a dwarf in platemail standing alone by a table near the door, looking at some sort of diagram.   Sitting on the table is the man’s helmet, along with a tankard of ale and a bowl containing some sort of meat.  He gestures for the party to join him.

As there are only two chairs by the table, the group continues to stand.   They see that the diagram is some type of architectural drawing for what looks like a metal windmill.  An inked quill sits on the table besides the drawing.  The dwarf turns around towards them.  He is a human equivalent of fifty years old, with an eye patch covering his right eye, and the dents on his plate armor showing evidence of that it is functional rather than ornamental.  A sheathed shortsword hangs from his belt, and from the wear on the handle, also looks to be functional rather than ornamental.  His beard is tucked down inside of the armor, which covers him up to his chin.   

Kim says “Grandfather, I would like to introduce you to the Silver Moon adventurers.   They are associates of my father and have just returned him to us.”   He bellows “Friends of Hiroshi!  And you rescued him from those humans!  Excellent!  I am Cho-Ming, welcome to my home.”  He thrusts his hand out first to Lannon and Duegar, shaking so firmly that he makes their own hands sore.   He then does the same for the other three men, getting a surprisingly strong grip in return from both the elf Mojo and half-elf Narg.    

Kim explains about how they are on a quest to vanquish great evil, and fear that the evil they seek may have come to this land.    She tells of how they suspect the evil is now living at the place known as the Summer Palace of the Giants, which Clan Ming had helped to build.   Cho-Ming comments “Summer Palace, huh?  Never seen it myself, but yeah, a long time ago our family helped a bunch of giants build it.  We probably have information about it in the Clan vault.”   Kim asks, “With your permission, I would like to take them there,”   “Sure, go right ahead,” he says, and tells the gnome “Write them what they need Xhang-Chou.  Good to see you again Kim-Sung.  Interesting group you Silver Moon people have there.  Come back if you need anything else. ”  He then turns back to the looking at the drawing as the party exits, picking up an inked quill to mark on it.   They return to the desk and the gnome writes them out a note.

They leave the building and go to the end of the street, to an intersection with another street.  This street has a pair of metal rails running down the center of it.   This particular underground street also has a smoky smell to it, and lumps of coal can be seen in the dirt near the rails.  Kim points to a stone bench, and tells the party to have a seat.    What follows is a Three Stooges routine of the game musical chairs, as Duegar, Lannon and Mojo each wait anxiously for Kim to sit down, jockeying for position to sit next to her.   Unfortunately they all lose, as both Chin-Tang and Serita see what these three are doing, and ask Kim to sit between them instead.    

After around a turn Narg asks “What are we waiting for, my feet aren’t tired.”   “That” Kim answers and points down the street, as they see a distant pillar of smoke coming towards them.  A metal contraption approaches, the likes of which only Mojo has seen before.  Kim explains how it is a dwarven machine, originally built for transporting ore through the mines.  Mojo says “Yeah, on the planet Carvel they are called trains.” [Carvel is a 20th century superhero world that Mojo’s player is the DM of.]  The train itself is actually rather small, consisting of a small engine with a lone engineer; a coal car to shovel coal into the steam powered machine, and three flat cars with metal hand rails behind it, each capable of holding three or four people.   

The group climbs onto the carts.  Kim tells the engineer that they are going to the Clan Vaults.  The train starts up, and brings them another two miles through the mountain, with a couple of long wide turns.  At one place they have to pull onto a side spur to allow another train to go by heading the other direction.   They eventually stop by a side street, off from which are several stone staircases.   Kim thanks the engineer, and asks him to wait until they return. 

Kim leads the party up one of the staircases, and then through a long tunnel, ending at some guarded iron doors.   The dwarves on guard duty are handed the paper, and then begin unlocking the door.   The party follows one of the guards through a metal hallway, behind which the first door is locked prior to a second door being opened.    They continue down stone walled tunnels and then pass several armed dwarven guards as they reach a guarded intersection.  She gives the head guard the paper, and he leads them down one side of the hallway, which is unguarded.  The group notices that the other direction with is filled with dozens of guards, going back as far as the group can see.  “What is that other way?” Narg asks.  “Most of the Clan’s wealth” Kim replies.  “I’m glad we didn’t bring Lono,” Mojo comments.  “They soon reach a wooden door, above which “Clan Records” is written in both dwarven and Chinese.


----------



## Silver Moon (Oct 31, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 24, “Information from the ancient archives”  September 17, 1018, 12:45 P.M.  

The guard unlocks the door to the Clan Ming Records Vault, and gestures for the party to enter.   The room is a massive stone library, with hundreds of stone shelves of books mounted to the walls.   In the center of the room are oak bookcases, filled with books and scrolls.   At the far wall are tables with piles of animal hides, which also appear to have writing on them.   Three dwarves are within the magically lit room, an older man by a desk near the door, and two younger men hurrying around the room.  “It’s a good thing that Cassie isn’t with us, we’d never get out of this place” Lannon comments. 

Kim starts to hand the written information request to the older dwarf, but he just puts it down on the desk and doesn’t even bother looking at it, recognizing her as the Chief’s granddaughter.  “Hello, I am Tse-Long Ming, Please tell me how can I be of assistance to you, Kim-Sung Mitsubishi-Ming?” he asks.   She explains how they are looking for information about the construction of the castle once known as the Summer Palace of the Giants.   “I think we may have something on that,” he says.

The man pulls out two long drawers and places them on top of the desk.   In the drawers are thousands of pieces of paper, organized in a particular manner with markings in both Dwarvish and Chinese.    He soon pulls out seven different papers, and starts barking out orders to the two workers, apparently named Pang and Fung, who quickly begin looking for specific texts and scrolls.  Once found, they bring them to the older dwarf.   He begins to look through them, opening to specific pages.   One volume is strapped shut and locked, and Tse-Long has Pang retrieve a key to open it.  He yells to Fung, who is having difficulty finding a particular record.  This takes a while and Tse-Long notices that some of the Silver Moon are looking impatient, and says that he now has most the information they seek, and will give it to them in chronological order. 

Tse-Long Ming begins by reading to the party from a book with leather binding that has many splits and cracks on it.  The book’s yellowed pages are also beginning to crack.  He reads, “During the Reign of Giants, the Giant King Hachou-Chu-Kwen commissioned that the palace be built.   Clan Ming was hired to quarry the massive dark stones for the structure, obtaining them from mountainside cliffs at the Go S’tenai Quarries, several hundred miles west of Chunming.   The stones were loaded onto barges, where they were sailed up Xogai Lurr Bay, through the Straits of Va’Shung, and onto the opens sea where they headed south to the coastal city of Keeling, well to the southeast.   From there, the giants transported them in secret.   Although many dwarves were said to have assisted with the castle’s construction, they belonged to the distant Yang-Ton Clan, as the Giant King did not wish any of the local Clans to know of the castle’s secrets.”  He closes that volume, handing it back to the boy Pang.   

Tse-Long then reads from another text, a massive leather and metal bound volume, paraphrasing a few pages that tell how the giants were forced to abandon this castle when the Dragons moved in to rule the land.   He then reads “A dragon named Cryomantipelica used the palace as his headquarters, making its Forge Tower his personal habitat, and using its vast central hall as an audience chamber.    This dragon ruled the castle for over a century.  The dragon was later slain by the great dwarven hero Huang-Din Ming.”   Kim-Sung tells the party that she has heard of this hero, as he was one of her more famous dwarven ancestors.  “Indeed, this particular volume is actually a biography about him,” Tse-Long states.   The book is handed back to Pang.

Next he reads from a scroll, written on some sort of animal skin.   “This short note tells that the castle became home to Varalla, a lich queen that defeated the Mongols who had lived in the castle.   She defeated them around eight hundred years ago.”  

Next he reads from the volume that had been locked, stating that “This book once belonged to the Zhentarim, the evil mages and priests who ruled this land five hundred to seven hundred years ago.  They were the ones who defeated Varalla.”  He quickly reads a couple of chapters to himself, then turns back to the where he started, stating that “Most of this is about internal Zhentarim issues, but I’ll paraphrase for you the information that references the castle itself.”    He tells the party that “The Zhentarim called the castle Darkhold, and it was during their reign that they commissioned Clan Ming to make extensive repairs to the structure.   Three-dozen dwarves spent the better part of their lives on this task, after which these dwarves returned here to Chunming.  The Zhentarim placed a magical curse on the dwarves to prevent them from being able to tell any details about the castle itself.  Without the curse the Zhentarim would have felt the need to kill the dwarves, to keep their knowledge secret, however preferred to keep them alive in the event that future repairs on the castle were needed.”   

Tse-Long stops, and yells at Fung in Chinese, which Kim-Sung translates to the party as “Haven’t you found that yet, I need it now.”  The boy hurries over with another book, this one with the binding falling apart, and pages only pressed together.   Tse-Long carefully turns to a particular page, and tells the party.  “This is a journal of the High Priest Jang Ming.  A parishioner of his, named An Chen Ming, was one of the construction workers.   An Chen had been sought for information regarding Darkhold by an adventuring team from a distant land, where the Zhentarim had originated.   They asked Jang Ming to use his clerical magics to lift the curse.  He was mostly unsuccessful at this, but alleviated the curse enough for An Chen to share one piece of information regarding the castle that the Zhentarim was also unaware of.   He told them of the location of a secret wall that the dwarves built, to hide themselves in if the Zhentarim had sought to kill them.  Unfortunately, this journal does not state the specific location of this wall.  “I’m not sure how any of that information actually helps us” Serita comments.

“Ah, but I’ve saved the two best for last,” Tse-Long says.  He holds up a scroll, saying “This is an inventory of the paintings currently at the Chunming City Hall, one of which is described to be a painting of Darkhold Castle, painted during the reign of the Zhentarim.”  “And this”, as he opening another book, “tells of a journey by a trio of dwarves who visited the castle during the time of the Zhentarim’s successor, a druid-mage by the name of Li-Tak.”  This causes the group to perk up and play close attention.

“This record begins three-hundred-and-twenty-five years ago.   At that point Li-Tak had lived at the castle for nearly two centuries.   He contacted Clan Ming in Chunming, and asked for that a specifically named trio of dwarves come to the castle.  Two of these dwarves, Han-Che Ming and Tu-Huang Ming, were the last two surviving members of the Zhentarim’s construction group.  The third was a cartographer and mapmaker named Yin-Ywe.  The three spent a year at the castle, helping with what were mostly just minor repairs to the structure.   They describe that the castle was inhabited by hundreds of Hengeyokai, human animal hybrids, who waited on the very elderly Li-Tak.    

Following their return from Li-Tak’s castle the three dwarves looked decades younger than when they had left.   Shortly thereafter, the wives of both Han-Che Ming and Yin-Ywe also looked younger, and gave birth to children, even through they had both previously been thought to be past child-bearing years.     Tu-Huang Ming later became active as a priest, but he had his own radical interpretations of religion, which led to his being declared a heretic.  He, and his eighty followers left Chunming, and were never seen again.  There were rumors that they founded a  monastery thousands of miles to the west.    Both Han-Che Ming and Yin-Ywe later fought as soldiers with Clan Ming during the Great Orc Wars, along the western coast.  Han-Che Ming was slain at the Battle of N’Tumi, and Yin-Ywe lost a leg and an eye during this engagement, which ended the war in favor of the dwarves.    It says that Yin-Ywe returned to the city as a hero and was then formally inducted into Clan Ming.  His life then took a turn in a different direction, as he then became the founder and headmaster of the Yin-Ywe Ming School.”   Chin-Tang interjects “I know of that school.  It is one of the more prominent private schools within the city.   I would occasionally bring the Mitsubishi-Ming children there to participate with special activities or to attend a guest lecture.”

“Is there anything further information about the Castle?” asks Narg.  Tse-Long says “There should be.  The record states that Yin-Ywe Ming was in possession of an actual diagram of the castle, but was forbidden by Li-Tak to share it.   Upon his death it was to be placed here in the Clan archives, but I can find no listing that we have received it.  Maybe it was misfiled.”  He calls to Peng to find the records of Yin-Ywe Ming’s death and estate disposition.  After a brief while Pang says that he can find no listing for this.   Tse-Long then has both younger dwarves check the tax records, to see when Yin-Ywe Ming stopped paying taxes.  They report that the records indicate that Yin-Ywe Ming is alive, and resides at the school.  This shocks Tse-Long, as it would mean that the dwarf is now 711 years old, more than two centuries beyond the maximum age for a dwarf.   The party thanks Tse-Long for his time and leave.  

[DM’s note: Much of the above information about the castle was modified from that provided in the Darkhold supplement in the Forgotten Realms Castles boxed set.]


----------



## Silver Moon (Nov 1, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 25, “Kim’s Story”, 2:00 P.M. 

The group return to the train, which has been waiting for them, and Kim-Sung asks that they be taken to the base of the Mountain.   They train travel for about fifteen minutes, down a wide spiral track, eventually stopping at a station with several other trains.   This area is a well-guarded cave chamber which also has a gateway opening out into the city.    Hundreds of dwarves are traveling through these open gates.  Kim-Sung explains this is the major passageway between the Ming Mountains and the City of Chunming.   

It is a bright sunny day, with a cool breeze coming off of the ocean.  This section of the city is populated primarily with dwarves.  The party can smell meat being cooked in several nearby restaurants, and they have not had lunch yet, so Duegar suggests they stop for a bite.   Kim-Sung tells the group that most of the restaurants in this area serve excellent food, and asks Chin-Tang to “Take them to one that you like.  We’ll meet up at the school.”  Kim then tells Serita that she knows of a restaurant with a vegetarian cuisine more consistent with their druidic beliefs.  Mojo interjects “Wonderful I feel like a nice salad.”  Serita answers “You’ve never had a salad in your life!”  Mojo answers “I have too, and that’s exactly what I want right now.  I’ll just go dine with the ladies.”   Serita answers “He’s really got it bad if he’s calling me a lady.”  Narg looks at Mojo and says “I don’t know you any more!”  

Both Duegar and Lannon debate also joining them, but the smell of dwarven cooking wins out.   As the group splits up Narg comments to Lannon “I’ve never seen him eat a salad before.”    The group of Chin-Tang, Duegar, Lannon and Narg go to a place whose name translates as “Lot’s of Beef”.  They order foot-round two-inch thick juicy steaks, smothered with onions and barbecue sauce.   Duegar and Lannon try to find out more information from Chin-Tang about Kim-Sung, but he is not very forthcoming.  The diner conversation then centers on how they are now getting closer to Morgarth, and specifically what Narg plans to do to him once they find him.   

The other three enter the vegetarian restaurant.  Mojo says “Here, let me get that for you,” as he helps both women into their chairs.  Kim, Mojo and Serita look over the menu, which lists about twenty different types of salads.  Serita sarcastically asks Mojo “What do you want to eat?”  He answers “I don’t know, it ALL looks so good.”  He then turns to Kim, and says “I know, why don’t you order two things and we’ll share.”   The waitress takes their orders, Serita ordering for Mojo, and they are soon brought three ornate salads made from multiple types of greenery.  Mojo hesitates before biting into what looks to him like a pile of weeds, but does an adequate job of faking that he actually likes the food.  He decides to take advantage of the fact that his two rivals are not around to hear, and asks Kim-Sung to tell them about herself (sometimes he really does use that 15 intelligence of his).   Serita is also curious, having never known any druids of dwarven blood, and asks Kim to tell her story.

Kim-Sung begins by saying “My siblings and I had some social adjustment problems growing up in Chunming, being of mixed race in a predominantly pure-race city.   Since we were direct descendents of the dwarven Clan Chief, nobody mistreated us, but we had few dwarven playmates.   My closest childhood friends were a pair of hybrid race children, also of royal blood.  They were half-elves, a boy named Way-Elorra-Chun and a girl named Mei-Elorra-Chun, who lived in Chunming with their human father Wei-Chun.  Wei-Chun belonged to the ruling human Chun family, although he was far from the actual line-of-succession, being a fifth cousin, twice removed.   

In his youth, about a half-century ago, Wei-Chun had led an adventuring team.  The team adventured together for over two decades, and the team’s membership included a gnome wizard named Yulo-Eng, his younger brother, a gnome druid named Yun-Eng, and a high elf archer-ranger named May-Elorra.    May was born in the nearby elvan territories of the Kwah-Ling Forests, and is also a distant relative of the elvan leader.   During this period of time May and Wei fell in love, and had their two children together, who were left in Chunming with Wei’s parents when the team was away on adventures.

As Wei and the other human members of the team began to approach middle age, and no longer had the same energy and enthusiasm towards adventure that they had in their youth, the team disbanded.   Wei-Chun decided to settle down in Chunming to raise his children, and asked May-Elorra to formally join him as his wife.  Although flattered by his proposal, and still deeply in love with Wei, it went against her basic elvan nature to be bonded through human law and ceremony.  She also dreaded the prospect of being forever “cooped-up” in a large city of humans and dwarves.   She declined his proposal and returned to the elvan lands, but did agree to spend each winter in Chunming with him and their children.  In the thirty years since that time May has kept her promise to Wei,.  She spends between three and five months of the year in Chunming, living in the elvan lands the remainder of the year.   .  

A little over a decade ago the Ming Clan began to run into conflict with the elves along the loosely defined border between our lands.  I had inherited my father's gifts of diplomacy and linguistics, and having been taught fluency in the elvish language, took it upon myself to negotiate peaceful relations between my Clan and the elves.   I approached May-Elorra, as a resident of both locations, to assist in ironing out an agreement between the races.  

While both races sought a settlement to the disputes, it required several years of diplomacy.  The elvan leader was very reclusive, and would not venture anywhere near the dwarven or human settlements, nor would he allow a large dwarven force to travel through his territory.  Similarly, my grandfather can also be a stubborn man, and he had no desire to travel without his supporters through unfamiliar elvan lands.  With May-Elorra acting as spokesperson for the elves, myself as the spokesperson for the dwarves, and May’s old adventuring buddy, the charismatic and now renowned gnome wizard Yulo-Eng acting as facilitator and mediator, terms for a meeting were eventually decided upon.  Grandfather and I traveled deep into the elvan territories, where he met alone with the elvan leader, and signed a formal agreement to resolve all present disputes.  They also created a methodology for mediation of future disagreements, through the gnome Eng clan, who reside in both territories.   

By that point in time May-Elorra, Yulo-Eng, his brother Yun-Eng and I had spent considerable time together.  May taught me fluency in the selective high elvan dialect of Elvish, and we all traveled extensively together through the elvan lands.   At one point they saved my life from a dragon, and Yun-Eng brought me to safety with his druid friends while the others dealt with the monster.  The druids befriended me, teaching me how to better survive in the woodlands, and to appreciate the intricate web of nature.  Shortly thereafter Yun became my mentor and gave me my druidic training. 

Grandfather was not sure what to make of my chosen profession, but was grateful for my intervention with the elves, so decided to tolerate it.   Since then, as the Clan’s only druid, I have been given the title of Chief Herder of the Guttar.”  “The gutter?” Mojo ask.  “No,” she replies, not gutter, gut-tar, a unique type of oxen bred by the dwarves to work in tunnels and mines.  The role lacks prestige, but it does enable me to work with large numbers of animals and see that the Clan properly cares for them.”  The three conclude their meal, and Kim-Sung leads them to the school.   

Back at the other restaurant, at the end of the meal Duegar orders two more steaks “To go.”  “Good, Mojo will probably want one later to keep from starving to death,” Narg comments.  “Really?” Duegar comments, then yells “Waiter, better make that four steaks to go.”  “Four?” asks Chin-Tang.  “Sure,” Duegar answers “By then I’ll have already finished the two for my snack, and I’d hate for Mojo to have to eat alone.”  “Change the subject” says Lannon, “I don’t want to think about the time he is spending together with her.”


----------



## Silver Moon (Nov 1, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 26, “Solving an old mystery”, September 17, 1018,  3:15 P.M. 

The trio of Kim, Mojo and Serita reach the school, which is a large three-story mansion, situated near the end of the dwarven section of the city.   The building has a vast yard, where about sixty dwarven children are seen playing.   An iron fence surrounds the property.   The main gate is open.   On the archway above the gate is an intricately made metalwork design depicting a shining sun beside a crescent moon.   Serita asks about that, and Kim replies that the design is the school’s symbol, as the name Yin-Ywe Ming translates into common as “Shining Sun and Moon.”

They see the other group coming down the street and, despite Mojo’s suggestion to the contrary, decide to wait for them.  The rejoined group approaches the building, with Chin-Tang knocking.   A dwarven woman, looking to be human equivalent of late thirties in age, answers the door.   She recognizes Chin-Tang, and asks for him and his friends enter.   Chin-Tang explains that they need to speak to Yin-Ywe Ming.  She has their wait in the living room while she goes upstairs.   She returns, and leads the group up two flights of stairs, to an office on the top floor where a very  old dwarf is sitting behind a desk.   The man has a long white beard, which is parted in the center.   He has only one working eye, although wears no patch on the other.  He gets up, and hobbles forward, one leg being a wooden peg, and using a battleaxe as a cane.   The woman brings some additional chairs into the room, and the party is seated.  The woman leaves.

“What can I do for you Chin-Tang.  It has been many years since you came to visit us with the Mitsubishi-Ming children.”  “Indeed,” the halfling answers, and gesturing to Kim, says, “Kim-Sung is the eldest of those children.”   Yin-Ywe Ming appraisingly looks her over, saying “My word, how you’ve grown young lady.  Now, how can be of help to you?”   She briefly explains about the party seeking an evil mage, who they suspect now lives at Darkhold Castle, and seek knowledge of the structure.

After a long pause, he says “I will never forget my time there.   The mage Li-Tak was a great man, who I owe my continued existence to.”   “What did he do for you?” Kim inquires.   The dwarf replies “In payment for our services at the castle, he provided myself and my companion with potions to grant us long life.  He also gave me a potion for my wife.  My wife and I had never been blessed with children, but he said that would change, and also gave me five potions to give to the spouses of the children on their wedding day.”   “And you had exactly five children?” Serita asks.  “Yes” he answers, “who all still live with me here and are teachers here.  All of the children that you see playing outside are my grandchildren.  With such a large family, opening a school seemed the best thing to do.”  

“What exactly did you do at the castle?” Narg asks.   The old dwarf replies “For the first few months, mostly minor repairs.   Towards the end the other two constructed a secret chamber in the walls to store treasure in, and he had me draw a schematic diagram of the first floor of the building.”  “We were told that by the Clan Records Keeper,” Serita states.  “Could we please see this map?” asks Kim-Sung.   “I’m afraid not,” he replies “Li-Tak was very explicit about that.  Nobody but myself can ever see what I drew.”   This creates a stir among the party, not sure how to proceed.

Kim-Sung is deep in thought, and then asks “Do you remember exactly what it was that Li-Tak said to you about that?”   The older dwarf thinks for a minute, and then says “Yes, I remember it very clearly.  He said that ‘None except Yin-Ywe Ming may have this’.”    She immediately interjects “Ah, but the records indicated that you had not yet joined the Ming clan at that point.”  He replies, “You’re right, I did not take on the Ming name until after the war.”  Kim then says “So, what Li-Tak actually said was that ‘None except Yin-Ywe may have this.”  “Yes, that would be the case” he replies.    A broad smile crosses her face, and she exclaims  “My friends, when you drop the Ming from the end of his name, the name Yin-Ywe translates as Silver Moon.”   

With this revelation, the party quickly explains to him their party’s name, and shows him their Silver Moon rings.   He is overwhelmed and somewhat relieved, saying that it had never made any sense to him why he had been asked to draw and keep something that nobody else could ever see.  He had been given no instruction of what to do with it after he died, which might happen soon.   The elated old man now gets the drawing, spreading it out on the desk for them.  He explains how to read the diagram, and shows them the location of the secret chamber that the other dwarves had made, adding “I guess I can tell you this now.  We not only made the secret chamber, but also sealed it back up after he stored several books inside, so that nobody would ever find it unless they knew just where to look.” 

He thanks the party for solving the mystery for him, and asks that they return to schematic to him when they are finished with it and to tell him of what they find at the castle.   The group leaves, Narg saying “Well, that worked out better than I would have imagined.”  Serita adds “Yeah, but it wigs me out a bit to know that Li-Tak knew we would be here over three centuries ago.”   

[DM’s note: The map of Darkhold Castle shown to them is the one from the Forgotten Realms Castles boxed set.]


----------



## Silver Moon (Nov 1, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 27, “You Can Fight City Hall”, 4:00 P.M. 

The group leaves the Yin-Ywe Ming school and heads into the human section of the city, towards the Chunming City Hall, to get a look at the painting of the castle.   The City Hall is located in a massive stone and timber building, seven stories high, and occupying an entire city block. 

It takes a bit of red-tape cutting to locate to the bureaucrat who has a listing of the locations of all artwork within the building, however, since the Granddaughter of the Ming Clan wants this information the group is helped as expediently as possible.   They are eventually directed to a rear hallway on the fifth floor, where the painting is now on the wall of the office of a Yu-Tin Kwan, an assistant  to a minor official.   They are shown to the office, where they see the painting of the tall black castle, with four spires, out of which pour fire and smoke.   A mounted warrior, whose armor is painted like a member of the undead, takes up most of the foreground.   

The occupant of the office asks what he can do for them.  Kim asks to be told about the painting.  Yu-Tin Kwan says that  “It used to be in an office downstairs, but when somebody new got appointed to that post he wanted it removed, finding it too dark and dreary.  It was moved here a few months ago.”    Yu-Tin then says that he has personally done some research on the painting, and that it is of a castle called Darkhold.  He says that it was the main base of operation of the Zhentarim, the mages who ruled the land a half-millennia earlier.  He states that the painting must have been created early in their reign, as most of the outer wall that they had Chunming dwarves later build for them is not depicted.    

They party asks where he obtained his information, and he tells them that “There are a group of clerics trying to start a new church in the city, followers of a demigod by the name of Finder Wyvernspur.  The provided me with this information.  Apparently they recently fought and defeated a group of the Zhentarim in their own homeland.”  “What, You mean that group of mages still exist?” Narg exclaims.   “Oh yes,” Yu-Tin answers “They only ruled here for a few centuries, but have been prominent on their home continent for much longer.  The people at the church could probably tell you more.”   

“Who exactly is this Finder Wyvernspur?  I’ve never heard of him,” Serita states.   “Few have,” answers Yu-Tin “He’s apparently a new deity, having only recently been ascended to a demigod.”  “With a name like Finder he must be a god for thieves,” Lannon comments.   Yu-Tin answers “Actually, he was a bard, and is now considered to be the ‘god of reckless fools’.”    “Reckless fools?  Sounds like someone for this group,” Serita mutters.   They ask for and are given directions to this church. 

The group then asks if they can borrow the painting.  Yu-Tin Kwan is very reluctant to let them, and tells them that they would need special permission.  He explains that this permission would be nearly impossible to get and would require many permits, which would take several weeks to obtain and get the appropriate signatures for.   “Yeah, right,” Kim sarcastically answers.   Mojo whispers to Narg “Let’s tell him that a light on it has burned out, and we have to bring it back to the North Pole to fix it.”   

“Follow me,” Kim tells the party.  They then meet with the city official who is in charge of the building. This man spends no time at all evaluating and prioritizing that Kim-Sung’s wishes (or rather, her Grandfathers) take much greater precedence over those of Yu-Tin Kwan, and he tells them to “Go ahead,  take the painting, and keep it as long as they wish.   They return to the room with this official and take the painting off of the wall.  

As they remove the painting Yu-Tin starts to complain about the bare spot on the wall.  “OK, I’ll replace it for you,” says Duegar, who pulls one of the steaks out of his backpack and sticking it to the nail on the wall.   “What is this!” Yu-Tin explains.  Duegar replies “Humans! Can’t even recognize a fine piece of steak when they see it.”  As they leave Lannon tells Yu-Tin “It would probably look better if you put a couple of pork chops on either side of it.”

As they leave Chunming City Hall, Lannon says to Duegar “Wasn’t that the steak you were planning to eat later with Mojo?”  Duegar replies “Yeah, I guess he’ll just have to go without.”  

 [DM’s note: The painting of Darkhold Castle is from the Forgotten Realms Castles boxed set that is also depicted on the cover of that gaming supplement.]


----------



## Silver Moon (Nov 1, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 28, "Finder's Band", September 17, 1018, 4:00 P.M.  

The group of Duegar, Lannon, Mojo, Narg and Serita are in the Chinese city of Chunming, where Hiroshi’s daughter Kim-Sung and his halfling servant Chin-Tang have been assisting them with finding information about the castle where Morgarth is now staying at.   They have just left the Chunming City Hall, carrying a large painting of the castle that they have borrowed, and are now searching for the Church of Finder Wyvernspur, as the people there are thought to also have some knowledge of the castle’s former owners. 

As they get to the part of the city where this church is said to be located, Kim-Sung and Chin-Tang ask for directions.  They also find out some more information from the neighbors of this church.   Apparently, the clergy first arrived in Chunming four months earlier, rented a building, and have been trying to attract new followers, but without much success.  The clergy has been speaking of the exploits of their new god, but there has been little interest in the people to flock to this ‘god of reckless fools’.  The party does pick up that this clergy itself is not fond of this unflattering nickname, and to be careful to not refer to the god as such.  

They arrive at the building, a single-story stone structure with a wooden sign above the doorway depicting a white harp in a gray circle.   They head up the walkway, hearing singing and the sound of a lute coming from inside of the building’s open front door.   Inside is a large room, taking up about two-thirds of the building.   The music stops, and the party enters and stop just inside the door, seeing a group of people standing in the rear of the room, the lute now placed on the table between them.    The group is comprised of three men and two women.  The men consist of an Oriental, a young Caucasian, and a middle-aged Caucasian.  The two women are both young Caucasians.  

The oriental man approaches the party.  He is wearing an elaborate silk embroidered robe over a suit of chainmail.  His long dark hair is tied back in a ponytail, and he wears a beard and a long thin mustache.  He approaches the party, and asks Kim-Sung in Chinese what language the party would prefer to speak in.  She replies “Common.”  He says in Common, “Hello, my name is Le-Sun Chang.  Welcome to the Church of Finder Wyvernspur.  How can we help you?”

Kim-Sung states “We seek information, which you group may have.”  “Indeed,” he says, and nods his head to the side, a gesture for his companions to come join in the conversation.   The younger male immediately approaches the party.  He is a tall, slender handsome clean-shaven male in his early twenties, with deep blue eyes, a freckled complexion, and bright red waist-length hair, which is pulled back into a ponytail.   He is attired in dark blue woolen pants, a light blue silk shirt, a deep blue leather vest that is trimmed with gold with a matching blue and gold embroidered cloak.  On his belt are a shortsword and set of musical pipes.

He says, “Hello, my name is Joel, and our group calls itself Finder’s Band.   I am both a priest of Finder Wyvernspur as well as a bard, and welcome you to our place of worship.   Would you perhaps be interested in joining our church?”  “We were just passing through,” Lannon quickly interjects.  Kim-Sung explains to the rather assertive man “This is the adventuring party known as the Silver Moon.  They are only visiting in Chunming, and have been led here seeking information that your group might possess.”   “And what sort of information would that be?” one of the females asks, as both of the women have now approached the party as well.

The speaker is an attractive human woman in her late twenties.  Her figure is lean and muscular, and she has short dark hair and brown eyes.  She is attired in leather armor, with a sheathed longsword on her belt.   Upon close examination the party can see that the cloak on her back is in actuality a pair of wings.    The other female is a tall dark-skinned teenage girl.  She is attired in full plate armor, which is painted yellow and red.  A sheathed sword hangs from her belt.   Joel introduces them, saying “These fine ladies are the fighters of Finder's Band, the Lady Jasmine and the Paladin Holly Harrowslough.”  He then gestures to Le-Sun, saying “And you’ve already been introduced to our other cleric.  Now, what would you like to know?”

“Well, first of all, could you tell us exactly who this Finder Wyvernspur is?” Serita asks.   Joel exclaims “He is the god for the cycle of life, from rot to rebirth, with the focus on transformation through the arts, primarily music.”  “Huh?” says Narg.   

The Paladin Holly compassionately interjects  “Finder Wyvernspur came from another continent on this world, where he was known as one of the greatest bards. He was also a selfish and arrogant man, whose recklessness led to the deaths of his apprentices.  As punishment, the Harpers Guild stripped him of his name, thereafter referring to him only as the Nameless Bard.  A decade ago, as part of a trial to regain his name, he opposed the demigod of rot, decay and corruption, a massive mound of evil known as Moander, just as Moander was attempting to enter this world.   Finder sacrificed his greatest work, an artifact that he had devoted his lifetime to creating, to first banish Moander from this world, and then to follow him to his home dimension of the Abyss, where the fatal blow was struck.   With the death of Moander, and through the patronage of two other deities, Finder absorbed Moander’s powers and became a Demigod himself.  While that meant that Finder now became the god of rot, decay and corruption, he chose to take this to the next level, to that of rebirth and transformation.  It is also serves as an analogy of his own life, going from arrogance and selfishness to self-sacrifice and divination.”   

[DM’s note: The above story can be found in the Forgotten Realms “Finder’s Stone Trilogy”, the novels Azure Bonds, The Wyvern’s Spur, & Song of the Saurials, by Kate Novak & Jeff Grubb.] 

“So a great hero became a god,” comments Lannon.  Le-Sun softly says “Yes, in part as a lesson from the gods to teach him humility.”  “What?” Mojo exclaims, “How does becoming a god make somebody humble?”   Jasmine quietly answers, “Finder had been one of the most powerful and arrogant humans on the planet.  He is now among the weakest and least powerful gods, with very few followers, and still has not found a plane to live upon.  That change in status among his peers has taught him a great lesson in humility.”  “Ah,” says Serita “He went from being a big fish in a small pond to being a small fish in a big pond.”  “An apt analogy,” says Le-Sun, “although I’d use ‘vast ocean’ rather than ‘big pond’ to describe his current situation.”

“OK, let’s get down to business,” says Narg.  “What brings us here is that we heard that your group recently fought with some evil mages known as the Zhentarim.”    “Yes, we recently defeated a group from the Zhentarim, one of several quests that we have undertaken since devoting ourselves to Finder” Joel answers, “They are a major force where we came from.   In fact, it was their prior presence in this continent that brought us here.   We thought that our recent defeat of the Zhentarim might help to impress the local population of Finder’s accomplishments, and attract followers to his church.   Unfortunately, as the Zhentarim has now been away from this land for five centuries, their evil is too far removed from the recent memory of the people here, being thought of more as a trivial bit of ancient history.  The people here have been impressed by the stories of our successes, but most seem to feel that we have crossed over that fine line that separates bravery from foolhardiness.”   Lannon says, “We’ve crossed that line a few times ourselves.”    “I live on that line,” Duegar adds.

Narg continues, “We are after an evil mage and his followers who we think is now living in an old Zhentarim castle near here.”   The Paladin interjects “What is this new evil that you speak of?   Who is it that may be trying to build on what the Zhentarim left behind?”  “His name is Morgarth,” answers Serita.  

This attracts the attention of the middle-aged man still in the back of the room, who begins to approach the party.   The members of Finder’s Band cease talking, and look towards him.  He is dressed in a leather tunic worn over a heavy wool shirt.  His pants and boots are also made of sturdy, well-worn leather.   A wool hat with a feather and hatpin matching the sign above the front door cover his balding head.   His beard and mustache are mostly dark, with enough white mixed in to give him the appearance of a man in his late forties or early fifties.  “I’ve heard of this Morgarth,” the man says.  “He originally came from a world known as Oerth, from a city called Grayhawk.  For the past thirty years has lived on this world, on the continent known as Phlooredah”   “We are from Phlooredah,” Serita states.   “I work for Phlooredah’s new ruler,” Mojo interjects, stepping forward towards this man.  

Narg says,  “We think he’s near here now, and playing with the toys that the Zhentarim left behind.”  The man answers, “Yes, I was told that he had recently left Phlooredah.”  Narg replies, “You seem to know a lot about things.”  “You have to in my line of work,” he replies.  “What line of work is that?” Mojo asks.  The man immediately replies  “Demigod.  I’m Finder Wyvernspur.  Pleased to meet you”.  He extends his hand in greeting to Mojo, who lets out a scream and jumps back. 

[DM’s notes: The AD&D specifications for Finder’s Band can be found in Dragon Magazine Annual #2 by Kate Novak and Jeff Grubb; The specification for Finder Wyvernspur can be found in Polyhedron Magazine #119 by Erik L. Boyd and Kate Novak.  These characters are from the Forgotten Realms novels Finder’s Bane and Tymora’s Luck, by Kate Novak and Jeff Grubb.]


----------



## Silver Moon (Nov 2, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 29, “The God of Reckless Fools”, September 17, 1018, 4:30 P.M.  

The group is taken aback by the revelation that the man before them is the demigod Finder Wyvernspur.  “What are you doing hanging out with a bunch of mortals?” asks Serita incredulously.   He answers, “They are among my first and most dedicated followers.  I’ve assisted them recently with some very dangerous quests.  These have included defeating the evil Dark Stalkers, fighting Walinda, the cruel priestess of Bane, going up against the Legions of the Blood Wars, and taking on the Black Network of the Zhentarim.”

[DM’s note: The above exploits of Finder and Finder’s Band can be found in the Forgotten Realms novels Finder’s Bane and Tymora’s Luck, by Kate Novak and Jeff Grubb.]  

He continues: “Without my direct assistance my fledgling church could have come to an abrupt end.”  “So you’re not just ‘slumming’ on this world?” comments Mojo.  “This was my world too,” the demigod answers, “And I haven’t found another plane yet to call my home.  I certainly had no desire to stay in the Abyss where Moander had lived.   I first thought that I would make a home for myself in Asgard on the plane of Gladshiem, home to many ascended heroes of the Norse legends, but soon discovered that Odin had imposed restrictions to keep all non-Asgardian deities from that plane.  I then went to Olympus, but Zeus also turned me away.  He was put off by my having first gone to Asgard, stating that if I had wanted to live in Olympus I should have approached him to begin with.   I never fully realized how petty some of the gods could be.   It then occurred to me that I have an eternity during which to find a new home, so why rush.  I came back to this world to help establish my churches and to attract followers.   I now have three small but thriving churches in cities on my home continent.  

Last spring, the group of Finder’s Band sought my assistance in opposing the lich-god Vecna, which brought us to the dimension known as Tovag Baragu.  It was there that we met Le-Sun Chang, a cleric of Zakani, the Spirit Lord.  Le-Sun had been pulled into the conflict by the demigod Iuz, who Zakani was allied to.  Following this altercation, Le-Sun sought our group’s assistance to return to this world.  He had originally come from the continent we are now on.  He has certain abilities that are linked to the land itself, so has to return periodically to revitalize.   We chose to accompany him here, thinking that the Zhentarim’s former stomping ground might be as good a place as any to establish a foothold on this continent.   So far there has been little interest, and we are now planning to move on.  But first, please tell me more about what Morgarth is up to.”

[DM’s Note: The Oriental Adventures character sheet and history for the Le-Sun Chang character  was obtained online from the World of Grayhawk Fan Club Internet site.]

The party gives a detailed description of the attack on their island the previous month, and of the clues that have led them to believe that Morgarth now resides at Darkhold Castle.  When hearing the description of the elephant-footed giants Finder says, “Those are the Trow.  They are a race that was magically created by the Zhentarim, and to my knowledge none but the Zhentarim have ever commanded them.  The Black Network must have left several squadrons of them behind at Darkhold in Temporal Stasis, and Morgarth has awakened them.   That means that when the Zhentarim left Darkhold they had planned to return some day, so there could also be other dangerous things that they left behind.  Morgarth would now have these at his disposal.  This is indeed troubling.”

“Maybe you’d like to help us get him,” Serita interjects.   Finder answers “And deny you your quest for vengeance?  I think not!   However, now that you have brought this to my attention I can promise you that I will look further into it, and see what else I can find out about this Morgarth.  There might be other ways that I can assist your group with your quest.  Are there any musicians in your party?”  “Well,” states Mojo “I once shot a piano player, and he sang out as he fell.  Does that count?”  Duegar says “I can make noises with my armpits.”   Narg comments “Well, we used to have a bard with our group, but he had a thing for teenage girls, and, well, it’s a long story.”   Kim-Sung interjects “I play a musical instrument.”  “You do!  What instrument?” Finder asks.   “The harp,” she answers.  “Perfect, please excuse me for one moment” is his reply, and he walks through the rear wall and into a back room of the building.   

He soon returns, carrying what looks to be a wooden toy harp with an attached stool, about four inches in length.    He walks up to Kim-Sung, and holds it before her.   He asks, “Could you please sing out my name.”  She sings “Fin-der-wy-vern-spur.”  He then has her sing his name again, but at one octave lower.   She does so.  He then explains, “Your voice is now imprinted on this item, and its magic will only function for you.   When you sing my name it will enlarge to a full sized harp, of a perfect size for you.   It will reduce to this miniature size with the singing of my name in the lower voice.   Please try it, and I will now teach you the harp’s other properties.”   She sings the name, and the harp grows into its full-sized version.  The instrument is elaborately carved, with gold edging, one of the finest harps she has ever seen.   It rests on the floor, the stool having grown as well. 

Finder motions for Kim-Sung to sit on the stool.  She does so and moves her arms out to play the harp.  Finder kneels down immediately behind her and reaches his arms around her, holding his hands above hers.   “Hey, he’s making a move on our girl,” Duegar says.   “Maybe I should try that,” Mojo comments.  “What, become a Demigod?” Serita answers.  “Sure” Mojo responds.   Narg interjects “Oh yeah, I can just see your application for divine ascension ‘Reason for seeking godhood: To pick up girls.’”  “Hey, it worked for Zeus,” is Mojo’s response.  

Finder teaches her to play a song, then watches as she plays it back for him.   He tells her “That is a Marking Song.  When you play it an invisible mark is placed on all doors within the range of the harp’s music.   Playing the song again makes the marks temporarily visible.  This can be used to keep you from ever becoming lost.”   Lannon whispers to Chin-Tang “Yeah, but the music will also attract every monster in the dungeon.”

He then teaches her another song, which everyone finds pleasant and relaxing.  He tells her “That song is a Calming Song.  Playing it will calm all those who hear, bringing them to a peaceful state.”  He has her repeat the song.  As she does so he says, “Once calmed, as you continue to play the song, your audience will also become susceptible to whatever suggestions you choose to sing.”  

He then says, “Lastly, I play for you the third and final magical song imbedded in this instrument.”  He has her stand, and sits on the stool.  He then plays a short, distinct melody with sharp cord changes.  He plays it a second time, explaining to her the cord changes.  He then has her sit and try, repeating the difficult tune until she has it right.  Finder says, “You should exercise great discretion as to the playing of that song.  It is a Summoning Song.  Playing it will call me to appear wherever you are.   Use it with great care, and be mindful that if a time comes when you are in need of my support I may at that time also ask some sacrifice of you in return.”    

Kim-Sung sings the song to reduce the harp in size, carefully wraps it in an embroidered cloth given to her by the Paladin, and gently places in into her satchel.  The party thanks Finder and Finder’s Band for their help.  As they leave Finder says “Good luck, Adventurers of the Silver Moon.  I am certain that our paths will one day cross again.”


----------



## Silver Moon (Nov 2, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 30, “All together again”, September 17, 1018, 5:00 P.M.  

The group heads back to the Ming Estate.  They enter the mountain, and then walk up literally hundreds of steps, with a few complaints about how “We should have taken the train instead.”   When they get back Chin-Tang says that he will go find Hiroshi for them.   Mojo yells out to him, “OK, but remember the old saying, if the pagoda is rocking don’t bother knocking.”  

Ten minutes later Hiroshi arrives, telling the group they are in time for supper, and he has food brought out to them in the room where they first arrived.   “So, how was your afternoon?” Hiroshi asks.  “Interesting, your daughter got personal with a god,” Mojo says.   “Excuse me!” Hiroshi replies.  “Mojo, that’s no way to phrase it” Serita exclaims, “It’s not like he pulled a Zeus on her.”  Mojo answers, “Hey, I’m direct.  I thought that was what you liked about me.”  Serita answers, “There’s nothing that I like about you.  Your only redeeming quality is that you smell better than Narg’s socks.”   

The group explains to Hiroshi about the encounter with Finder Wyvernspur, as well as the other information they obtained, and shows him the painting and schematic.   Given that Kim-Sung can now contact a god, who assumed that she was a member of the group going on this mission, it is decided that she should accompany the party back to Shosun.  Hiroshi is concerned about her safety but is assured by Duegar, Lannon and Mojo that they will help to protect her.   He says to her “Well, I suppose that it would be nice for your cousin Toshiro to get to know you.”   Hiroshi leaves instructions and messages with Chin-Tang, then joins the party get in the bags of holding, and Serita teleports them back to Shosun.

The combined group all get together for dessert in the non-Chinese dining room at the Common House Inn, and each relate the information that they obtained this day.   This leads to a discussion of how they will still need to find a way to get past the anti-magic barrier.  They discuss how, since the barrier has been moved before, they could maybe move it again.  Lannon says “What would happen if you use an anti-magic device on another anti-magic device?”  Mojo replies “Gary Gygax would come over and slap your wrist.”  They eventually rule out the idea, primarily because they have no idea how to accomplish it.

Toshiro is not at all pleased that Kim-Sung was brought back with them, and sits at the opposite end of the table from her, burying his nose in his book.  As it is a book, bibliophile Cassie asks, “What is that and where did you get it from?”  He answers, “I bought it at a bookstore.  It is about the Hengeyokai, and was written by Li-Tak.”  This catches the attention of everyone at the table, and Aradyn has to restrain Cassie to keep her from ripping the book out of Toshiro’s hands.   They accuse Toshiro of holding out on them, but Toshiro points out that he just got the book a few hours ago himself.  H hasn’t had a chance to finish reading it yet, and planned to pass it on to him when he was through.  

Hiroshi asks him nephew to summarize what he has read so far, as the group now examines the book, They find that is was written 410 years ago by Li-Tak, when he would have been 190 years old, and around a half century after he had left the Heian Empire.  It speaks of twelve Hengeyokai sub-races that he has created, specifically the sub-races of Carp, Cat, Crab, Crane, Dog, Duck, Fox, Golden Spider Monkey, Rabbit, Raccoon Dog, Rat, and Sparrow.  “But back on the island we also saw a Badger and Panda,” Serita states.  Toshiro refers them to a passage near the end of the book stating that Li-Tak was planning to also create other races.  Lono makes an unprintable comment about these creatures.    This conversation leads to a discussion of how the group will get past these creatures once they get to the barrier.  Serita suggests that another talk with Rainville is in order, given his vast knowledge of these creatures.   

Narg says, “We don’t need him.  Or even to worry about these creatures, we just need to get to Morgarth and kill him.”  “And we thought that Hendry Senior guy had monomania” Fiona comments.   “Look, we need to be able to get to him first,” says Lannon, “And those creatures will be in the way.”  “Tough luck for them,” Narg answers,  “Look, I’m just here to get the bad guy.  That’s what you pay me for.”  “We don’t pay you at all,” Cassie answers.  Narg replies, “Well, yeah, we need to talk about that.  I’m not going to be young forever.  In one-hundred years I’ll need some sort of retirement plan.”  “You’ll be dead long before then if you keep this up,” Mojo answers.  “No, seriously, we should be funded like those in the private sector,” Narg states.  Mojo answers “You’re about to get a kick in the private sector.”  

“Look, the Hengeyokai are an issue, we need to figure out how to deal with them,” Serita exclaims.  It is concluded that most of those who had been in Chunming group will now go and have a talk with Rainville.  They decide that they should also bring along one member of the party who had spoken to him earlier in the day, since they would know exactly where he is.  Cassie volunteers, but the others decide to have Mark fill this role instead,.  Cassie objects to that, but eventually relents once they promise that they won’t kill him.  Hiroshi insists that he wants no further contact with that man.  Kim-Sung volunteers to go with the group in case they run into a situation where they need a translator.    Hiroshi is concerned about her safety; with both Lannon and Mojo assuring him that they will protect her.  “I think you are the two he wants to protect her from,” Serita comments.   Hiroshi asks his nephew “Will you go, and protect your cousin.  It would be the honorable thing to do.”  Toshiro reluctantly agrees.

The group of Kim-Sung, Lannon, Mark, Mojo, Narg, Serita and Toshiro head out to hail three rickshaws to transport them there.   An argument ensues over who will ride with who.  Naturally, both Lannon and Mojo want to ride with Kim-Sung.  Serita says that she and Toshiro will accompany Kim, leaving Mojo to ride with Narg and Lannon to ride with Mark.   

During the four-mile trip Serita tries to persuade Toshiro to be friendlier towards his cousin, stating “You’ve been with the Silver Moon for the past eight years, think of all the diverse and unusual things you’ve seen.  Why can’t you just open up to your own family” (Which are rather ironic words to come from Serita, given that she and her own mother have avoided speaking to each other for over a decade.)   

Narg tries to convince Mojo that he has been acting like a fool, and that Kim-Sung’s dwarven kin will never take to an elf.  Mojo replies “Ah, but diversity is what the gods’ want.  We are all just one big cosmic sea monkey jar.”  Narg gives up.   

In the third rickshaw Lannon and Mark discuss the promise that had been made to Cassie.  Mark says, “I am surprised she agreed to stay behind.”  Lannon answers, “I think that Aradyn would have made a scene otherwise.  That is, assuming that Aradyn even knows how to make a scene.”  “Well, there was really no reason for her to join us,” says Mark, “since we agreed not to kill Rainville.”  Lannon answers, “Yeah, we did, but you know, accident’s happen.”  

The rickshaws soon arrive at the church area.


----------



## Silver Moon (Nov 2, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 31, "OK buddy, where's the nearest pet shop?" September 17, 1018, 7:00 P.M.:

The group of Kim-Sung, Lannon, Mark, Mojo, Narg, Serita and Toshiro are heading out to the park area of non-Chinese churches, located in a hilly region four miles to the east, for another confrontation with Rainville.  

Unfortunately for Mojo and Narg, the driver of their rickshaw misinterpreted the instructions, and he takes them to a park area of non-Chinese churches five miles to the south instead.  Not seeing any of the others from their party, they seek out the Egyptian church that the group was going too.  After discovering that this area actually had no churches of that pantheon, they deduced they were at the wrong place.   They attempt to talking to the driver, discovering that he cannot understand any of the languages they speak,  regardless of how loud the two of them talk to him.   Finally deciding it is hopeless, with Mojo swearing about how “cabbies should all know how to speak common”, they head back to the inn.  They then joined their other friends in the bar, and waited for the five to return. 

Eventually the other five return, and recount the details of their encounter with Rainville.  Whereas Mark had been with the group who met with Rainville six hours earlier, he led them directly to where Rainville had been staying, and knocked on the door.  There was no immediate answer.   With her usual tact and diplomacy, Serita ordered him to “Open the door immediately or I’ll blow it up.”  After a few minutes it remained shut, and she yelled, “For your sake, you’d better not be anywhere near to the door, because a lighting bolt is about to smash it open.”  Rainville them opened the door, Toshiro commenting to Mark “She has certain ways of persuasion, doesn’t she?”  

The group tells Rainville that they are now seeking his assistance in getting a Hengeyokai to help them to traverse the twenty miles from the anti-magic shell to Morgarth's castle.   They say them need him to come with them since they can’t speak the Hengeyokai language.   He answers that the Hengeyokai also speak the local Oriental tongue, why can’t the two Orientals with them translate?  “These two?” says Serita, gesturing to Sing and Toshiro, “She’s got other duties and he’s currently ‘conflicted’.”   “Conflicted?” asks Rainville.   “Mentally preoccupied,” Lannon interjects, “and we don’t have any Psychoanalysts with the group, Psychotics yes, Psychoanalysts no.”  

Rainville then says “What about that peculiar old guy who helped Cassie out at the Inn?”  Kim-Sung angrily interjects “That guy you just insulted is my father.”  “And my uncle,” Toshiro chimes in.   Rainville apologies for insulting Hiroshi.

Toshiro points out a passage that he found in his text regarding the Hengeyokai that says that while they have a large degree of apprehension towards all non- Hengeyokai races, they are rather tolerant of Druids, especially those with the ability to shape change into animals, viewing them as a type of “kindred spirits”.    Serita comments “Well of course, what’s not to like about us?”  Lannon replies “Well, based upon the ones from our group, let me give you a list.”   Serita adds that she enjoy an opportunity to talk with these creatures.  Toshiro comments “We’re not here for personal pleasure.”  She replies “I know, if I wanted personal pleasure I’d have blown up the door.”

Rainville starts to tell them where the Hengeyokai currently are, how when the anti-magic shell was down there were seven slaver raids into the area, during which seventy-four Hengeyokai were captured.  Thus far the Hendry family has rescued and returned forty-eight of these, and knows the last known locations of four more groups totaling twenty-two.  He then tells them of these potential places to obtain this possible ally, as follows:

First, of the six Hengeyokai that had been auctioned off in Shosun on the 5th, the Hendry family has now rescued five.   The remaining one is of the dog sub-race, and is currently the property of a kennel in Shosun.   This Hengeyokai is currently in dog form, a chow, and is one of over fifty of this breed of dog at the kennel, all of which now have on magical collars which look identical to that worn by the Hengeyokai.  Each dog at the kennel also has guard with it, and there are many other guards around the perimeter.   The concludes that this may be too dangerous to try to get, and if they were caught it could hurt the reputation of their associates, the Ming family.

Second, are the group of eight Hengeyokai traveling to the city of Zun Hi, approximately 400 miles south of Shosun.  The Hendry family is also traveling as part of this same caravan, which will reach the smaller city of Lai Sao on the following day.   Since the Hendrys have now been identified in Shosun, and since Zun Hi will clearly know of this via river courier long before the caravan reaches it, the Hendrys plan to abandon their cover of being cloth/silk merchants at Lai Sao and then free the Hengeyokai traveling with the caravan.   

Serita asks “Once you rescue them, would you allow us to return them?”  Rainville says that he is certain his father would not agree to that.  The group expresses further  reservation about meeting up with the Hendry family, given past tensions between the groups as well as not wanting to be associated with the violence acts perpetuated by the Hendrys during their freeing of the Hengeyokai.  They decide not to get involved with this group if at all possible.

Third, it is known that a group of slavers was transporting three Hengeyokai to the city of Chunming.  Serita and Lannon get excited about this prospect, until Kim-Sung points out that her home city does not permit slavery in any form, so the slavers would probably just going there to get passage out of the region, it being the largest port in the area.   Rainville acknowledges the likelihood of this, pointing out that these three were aquatic Hengeyokai.

Fourth, are another group of ten Hengeyokai left Shosun with their slaver captors as part of a caravan on the 6th, with their destination being the city of Y’Cho Kang, located approximately 300 miles west of Shosun.   There are fairly good roads between Shosun and Y’Cho Kang, so the caravan should have been able to travel between 25 and 30 miles a day (thus, in relation to the characters current date, the slavers would have probably reached Y’Cho Kang either yesterday, today or tomorrow).  The group says this sounds the most promising, it they can figure out how to get there.

Kim-Sung tells the party that The Ming family has a large and prosperous estate in this city, headed up by her mother’s dwarven cousin Tak-Tung Ming.   She says that her father Hiroshi has been to this city over a hundred times, and that she had spent two weeks there during a journey with Hiroshi eighteen years earlier.    Tak-Tung’s daughter Kit-Tung is around the same age as Kim-Sung, and the two of them have spent much time together, as Tak-Tung brings his family to visit Chunming at least once a year.  

The group decides they need to return to Shosun and get the others for this trip.  Rainville asks to go with them.   Kim-Sung and Toshiro pull the other three aside, and Kim states that she absolutely does not want this lunatic and his homicidal family in any way involved with her family and their reputation.  Toshiro wholeheartedly agrees, which Lannon points out is the first time that’s happened.   The group tells Rainville no, that each party should try individually to rescue their own Hengeyokai independent of the other.   She then adds that they should tell any Hengeyokai they free about the efforts of the other, to know of their good intentions.  Lannon adds “Yeah, tell your Hengeyokai to call our Hengeyokai, we’ll have lunch.”   

Rainville says that, if the Silver Moon is going to free the Y’Cho Kang Hengeyokai, then once his family rescues the Hengeyokai with the caravan they will then head for Chunming.  He suggests that when the group returns to Chunming they have Cassie attempt to contact him on the Astral plane.   The group says “we’ll mention that to her, but don’t count on it happening.”   Once leaving the building Kim-Sung comments “If that guy thinks he and his associates are going to cause trouble in my city it isn’t the Astral Plane where Cassie will find them but the morgue.”  The group then heads back to the city.

The five reenter the Inn, seeing Narg and Mojo drinking at the bar, and concluding that they must have been there the whole time.   The entire party gets together to plan their next move.  Hiroshi tells them about Y’Cho Kang, which  is the largest and most populous city on the continent and quite probably the world, with approximately two-and-a-half million people. Like Shosun, is it located at a major crossroad of roads and rivers.  Unlike Shosun, the city of Y’Cho Kang is not surrounded by any type of wall, which has led to continuous expansion of the city over the past four-millennia, with the city itself now spread out to an area covering nearly seventy square miles.   The main river flows east-west and divides the city, with approximately 65% being the southern Y’Cho side of the river and 35% on the northern Kang side of the river.   The group decides that with that much territory they need to send everyone

Two things are then pointed out, namely the travel restrictions on Timothy and that they have gems scheduled for auction in Shosun on the 19th, and will probably need the funds from that.  It is pointed out that Timothy was once a banker, so he could stay and be able to do fine with the business transactions.  Cassie hands Timothy the diamond, and tells him to put a reserve on the diamond of its appraised value of 100,000 gold pieces.  He is told that if it sells to closely guard the money and to “not spend it all on gnomes.”  Hiroshi gives Timothy three gems valued at a total of 7,500 to also put into the auction.  They leave him at the inn, Hiroshi paying for his room for the next week, while settling the tab for the rooms for the others.   He pays for this night, but tells the innkeeper they may or may not be back.  The group then travel via rickshaw to the section of the Shosun with the Ming Estate.

They decide to teleport from the safety of the Shosun Ming Estate to the safety of the Y’Cho Kang Ming Estate.   Before leaving, the party arranges for Hiroshi’s brother-in-law to send his son and three other guards to stay with Timothy and keep him out of trouble.  “And away from any gnomes,” Fiona adds.   The group then teleports to Y’Cho Kang.


----------



## Silver Moon (Nov 3, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 32, “Life in the really big city”, September 17, 1018, 9:30 P.M. 

The Ming Estate in Y’Cho Kang is located in the prestigious southeastern Y’Cho section of the city.  This  part of the city is south of the river and between the the major roadways heading south and east.  Thie estate is location is the fourth smallest of eighteen hills in this section of the city.  The height of each hill designates status.  The castle of the Y’Cho Kang Emperor is atop the highest hill, actually a small mountain, which overlooks the city below.   Each of these hills has a protective walls around it, with each of these eighteen areas being a self-contained community within itself.    The Ming estate supports a population of aaproximatey 8,000, who are approximately 60% dwarven, 25% human, 10% gnome and 5% dwarven-centaur (mountain goat bodies).  

The Silver Moon party arrive in a main living room, where Hiroshi begins dumping the party from the bags of holding.   They are soon joined by the Estate’s leader, Tak-Tung Ming, another brother-in-law of Hiroshi.  The dwarf  ushers them into a dining chamber, a vast underground room with a sturdy Oak table large enough to seat over a hundred.  They are joined by approximately thirty dwarves.  Food is served, and Tak-Tung tells them to “Help yourself.”  Much to the embarrassment of the rest of the party, Duegar begins to fill up his pack with food.

Hiroshi relates why the party is there.   A discussion follows about the city’s auction houses.   The Ming family says that they use primarily the Crafters Guild auction house, bit it would not deal with slaves.  Most of the city’s other auction houses have been set up for agricultural products and estate liquidations.   The Mings know of an auction that the Emperor has at his Estate every third day, but do not feel that slaves would be sold there either.  The poorer Kang section of the city has several places to buy and sell goods of all types, but the party feels that the Hengeyokai would appeal to a more upper-crust audience.   It is mentioned that located in the better part of the city is a restaurant/auction house that holds twenty auctions a week, and that they believe it has an occasional slave auction.  

Tak-Tung explains how this particular auction house provides an exquisite meal followed by the auction, with a maximum of five hours set aside for each breakfast and lunch auctions, and the dinner auction lasting until all items are sold.   There are eighty four-person tables at the auction house, and all bidding is done in the local language.  The auction house charges a flat fee per table, 50 gold pieces for breakfast auctions, 100 gold pieces for lunch auctions, and 150 gold pieces for dinner auctions.   Each auction is comprised of six lots.  Each lot is initially bid for as a lot.  If it fails to meet the seller’s reserve, it is then broken into sub-lots or individual items, of which the seller can only place reserves on up to half of the items.   The auction house retains a transaction fee of 20% of the price if the seller wants payment in cash, or 10% if they will take auction house credit.  

It is suggested that the party check this place in the morning, prior to start of the breakfast auction. The party considers checking it now, as the evening auction will be taking place.  They are told no, that nobody is admitted once an auction begins   It is also pointed out that outside of the Ming Estate walls it is not necessarily safe for foreigners to travel unaccompanied, as they could find themselves victims of slavers.  They are also told, that in this city, only non-Orientals or Oriental monsters may be sold or kept as slaves.  

When asked about the city security, Tak-Tung explains that a formal Y’Cho Kang Army is maintained to guard and protect the roads, rivers and lands outside of the city, essentially acting as a “moving wall”.  While this protects the city itself from outside invasion, there are no formal “city guards”, with each part of the city responsible for its own protection.   The Ming Estate, like the other walled hills, maintains its own formidable defenses.  The neighborhoods in the wealthier Y’Cho region each support their own security forces, which range in quality from mediocre to excellent.   The poorer Kang region is essentially guarded by organized gangs, which tend to be as much predators as protectors.   

The party is given rooms to stay in during their visit.   Each of the guest rooms is rather spacious, and affords a fine view of the city at night.  Serita locates Kim-Sung, who is bunking with her cousin Kit-Tung, to find directions to the local hospital.   Kit-Tung refuses to give Serita directions, saying that the hospital is closed at this hour.   Serita is insistent, cannot convince the stubborn dwarf to give up this information, no matter how altruistic her intentions.   Serita storms out of the room.  Kim-Sung tells her cousin “I don’t think that she is used to people ever telling her ‘no’ to anything”.

An angry Serita returns to the kitchen, seeing Duegar loading up his pack with even more food.  She tells him to stop, to which he replies “But they said we could help ourselves.”  She says he is being rude, to which he answers “Yeah, like you have the most personable personality yourself.”  “I don’t have too,” she answers.  “Well, you really should loosen up some,” he answers, “Here, have a chicken leg.”  She repeats her earlier line about not eating anything she has talked to.  They then get into an argument about the cleanliness and unsanitary condition of the inside of his pack.  She eventually gets frustrated with him, and leaves the room, heading up to bed.


----------



## Corwyn (Nov 3, 2002)

I thought that it was time someone said that this story hour rocks!

Good work on making the setting come to life.

And to tell you that you have readers out there.


----------



## Silver Moon (Nov 3, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Thanks Corwyn, I am very glad that you are enjoying the story.   If there are others out there who are also enjoying it please tell your friends, and also feel free to leave your comments.     

Chapter 33, “Table reservations please, party of twelve”, September 18, 1018, 5:45 A.M. 

The party (except for Lono, Mojo and Narg) wake up early and head down the side of the hill from the Ming Castle.  As the sun rises they can see that the dwarven buildings are all built into Ming Hill.   Hiroshi tells the party that the main Ming castle has subterranean sections that even go below the base of the hill.    At the bottom of the hill is the remainder of the estate, the self-contained city that spreads the entire ring of the hill for up to half a mile in all directions.   After that is the main wall, of formidable dwarven construction.  The party is told that the Ming clan has resided here for 500 years, and that another dwarven clan had originally built this estate a millennia before that.   There are over 100 guards watching over the front gate as the party leaves the Ming Estate. 

The walled in Ming Estate is surrounded by a farmlands for a half-mile in every direction, with tenant farmers obligated to support the Mings.   Hiroshi explains that these farms are also for defensive purposes, so that there are no structures anywhere near the Estate walls that an invading army could use to breach its defenses.  Hiroshi leads the group through the city, which is relatively clean and colorful.   They see a considerable number of dwarves and dwarven-centaurs in this part of the city, which Hiroshi explains is due to the Ming Estate’s presence and prestige among their race, although there are other sections of the city that also, have large dwarven populations.  

He points out that this is the nicer part of town, as they walk approximately two miles to the auction house, seeing large numbers of people hurrying about.  They arrive at the auction house; a huge stone building with great oaken doors, with huge windows made of frosted glass situated well above eye-level.   Hiroshi explains is to provide sufficient lighting inside while still keeping all internal proceedings private.  Hiroshi looks up at a large wooden sign, set up in a grid pattern with Chinese writing in each block.  He pulls out a pad of paper, and speedily translates the information into common, giving copies to the party.  

The sign lists the auctions for the next week.  Each day has a theme, followed by the specific breakfast, lunch and dinner auctions.    Today’s theme is Wizard Magic, the three auctions being for Spell Components, Potions, and finally Staffs & Major Magic.   The theme for the 19th is Investments, with auctions of Businesses, Financial Opportunities, and Jewelry & Gems.  The 20th lists a theme of Provisions, with auctions of Agricultural Lots, Servants to Own, and Food & Beverages.   The 21st has a theme of Men-at-Arms, with actions for Armor & Weapons, Mercenaries for Hire, and Magical Armor & Weapons.   The 22nd has a theme of Exclusivity, with the phrase Private Auction listed for each.  The 23rd theme is Edification, with auctions of Books & Music, Educational Opportunities, and Artwork.  The 24th has a theme of Religion, with a Breakfast auction of Religious Artifacts and Evening auction of Clerical Magic.  There is no lunch auction on that day, the Auction House owners using the building for a weekly worship service.

After reviewing the list, they conclude that the lunch auction on the 20th of “Servants to Own” is a tactfully worded euphemism for “Slaves”.    They wish to know more, and Hiroshi points out a nearby sign above a desk located in a courtyard beside the main front doors of the heavily guarded building.  He says that the sign reads  “Information” in Chinese.  They approach, and are greeted by a middle-aged Oriental woman.  Hiroshi speaks to her in her language, and she goes into the building, returning with a young and enthusiastic man in his late teens or early twenties.  He tells the party that he speaks Common, and can answer whatever questions they might have about the auctions.

They ask immediately about the “Servants-to-own” auction.  He looks up the information in a pile papers on the desk, informing them that there are still tables available if they wish to attend.  Glancing at the Caucasians in the group the man then tells Hiroshi, “However all six lots have been filled, if you are desiring to auction off any of these belonging to you.”  Picking up on this cue, Toshiro chimes in “Oh no, they’re ours to keep, we’re looking to get a few more.”   Toshiro continues to convey this impression the Silver Moon are his property, much to the annoyance of many of the party.

They ask the clerk if he can tell them specifically what is being auctioned.   He says that he can look it up, and spends a few minutes finding the appropriate sheet.  His note lists the contents of the six lots, but without a lot of detail, which exact verbiage still being drafted for the auction.   He describes the first lot as being seven attractive Polynesian females.  Fiona mutters to Serita “It’s good we didn’t bring Mojo or Lono with us to hear that.”

Lot Two is described as being twelve humanoids of assorted races, the only other note being that two of them are listed as being elves.  The man comments “They make for good long-term investments, given their long life spans.”   

Lot three is said to be “sturdy human north-men, a group of fourteen males and one female.”  The listing goes on to describe them has healthy, hardy and robust fighters.   “But not so tough that they didn’t get captured,” comments Lannon.

Lot four is described as a group of twenty assorted monsters.  “What type of monsters?” asks Cassie.  “It doesn’t say,” answers the clerk, “probably the usual, you know, goblins, orcs and hobgoblins, that kind of thing.”

He tells them “Lot five is listed as a group of five Hengeyokai.”  He explains that these are animals that can take on humanoid and human form.  The group manages to curb their enthusiasm over this information.

He concludes, stating “Lot six consists of five half-minotaurs, four male and one female.  Oh, this is interesting, it says that the leader of this group has four arms.”  Duegar comments “That minotaur group sounds interesting.”  Several of the party says in unison, “NO!" 

The group thanks the clerk, and says they need to discuss this.   They walk out of earshot, and decide that they should reserve three tables for the auction, as they have three Chinese translators with Hiroshi, Kim-Sung and Toshiro.   The group returns to the clerk and pays for these tables, registering them under the name of Toshiro Mitsubishi; in order to keep the Ming name out of this.   They are told that merchandise can be previewed during the same five-hour block time block as the auction, on the day before the auction, and that in addition to those who will attend the auction they are also allowed to also bring one “expert” per table to the preview in order to appraise the value of the goods.  

Realizing that the party may need more money for this venture, Hiroshi inquires about the Gem & Jewelry auction listed for the following day, and the possibility of him being a seller.  He is informed that while all six lots have been reserved, one of the sellers is a regular customer who might be persuaded to postpone to a future auction date for a nominal fee.   Hiroshi indicates that he is interested in this, and is told to come back in a few hours after they have had an opportunity to check with this seller.

Cassie decides that it might be a good idea to “observe” how one of these auctions works prior to the 20th, and asks if there are any available tables for the soon-to-start breakfast auction.  She is told that it is full, but that there are still available tables at the noon auction, as well as the next day’s breakfast and evening auction.  Since the next day’s evening auction is the one that Hiroshi hopes to sell at he offers to reserve two tables for it, conditional upon him also being a seller.   

The group returns to the Ming Estate.  They spend the morning checking out the various shops and stores within the enclosed city, returning to the Castle for lunch.   Hiroshi informs the party that he returned to the auction house and is now listed as a seller, but that it is dependent upon getting the gems to them by 5:00 P.M. that evening for the preview.  

He says that he has with him forty-seven gems, worth a total of approximately 60,000 gold pieces.  He then asks what they have to put into the auction.   Serita very reluctantly agrees to donate her remaining fist-size diamond.  Mark, digging at the bottom of his pack, discovers that he actually owns FOUR of these, which he has been carrying around for the past thirteen years [DM’s note: They had obtained these during their first year of adventuring, this player having totally forgotten about them.].  He volunteers all four, much to Serita’s pleasure, who withdraws her offer.   Duegar comments “Great, if they all sell we’ll have enough extra money to buy those half-minotaurs.   The group points out the folly of this, to which Duegar says, “What do you mean.  We just have to drop them off at Morgarth's castle and let them take care of him for us.”    Since the auction is for both “Jewelry and Gems”, Lannon volunteers his ring samples, five rings valued at approximately 300 gold pieces each.


----------



## Silver Moon (Nov 4, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 34, “The Potion Auction”, September 18, 1018, 11:00 A.M. 

The group of Aradyn, Mark, Mojo and Toshiro decide that they should check out how one of the auction is run, and the Potions auction this afternoon sounds more interesting to them than the next day’s Jewelry and Gem auction.  They pool together their available funds, Toshiro coming up with 2,000 GP and Mojo with 4,000 GP.  Aradyn says that Cassie is currently holding his cash, and they decide not to bother her.  Mark says he has lots of cash, but only coughs up 100 GP.  They accuse him of being a cheapskate, and goad him into contributing more, with him finally coming up with a total of 500 GP.  Further harassment of Mark about not contributing his share is interrupted by Hiroshi, who points out that Mark has donated four large diamonds to the Gem & Jewelry auction.  Hiroshi says he has some spare cash they can use, and advances them 10,000 GP, telling them to “Buy whatever looks interesting.”

The four arrive at the auction house, getting one of the last available tables.  They leave as their “deposit” the 16,500 gold pieces, and are told they can bid up to 100% above that amount.  All bidding is done in increments of 100 Gold pieces.   Only one person at a table can bid, indicated by their standing and announcing their bid.   Once a bidder sits back down their table cannot bid again on that particular lot. 

 They thoroughly enjoy the meal, but do not overindulge on the beverages provided, correctly deducing that the constantly refilled glasses are intended to increase auction bids.   The notice that there is a separate waitress for every two tables, and that the waitresses tend to be of the same race as the patrons at each table.   Their waitress is Heian, as the table had been registered in Toshiro’s name.

The auction itself is rather interesting with six lots of six to nine potions each.   All of the potions are native to this area, and not the “standard” potions found back in their homelands.  While all eighty tables are occupied, there are only about twenty tables with active bidders.   

The first auction consists of cleric-type spells and the lot sells for 8,700 GP.  The second lot sounds more interesting to them, with a mix of clerical and magic-user type potions.  They put in a bid at around 8,000 and stay in the bidding until it gets up to 14,000 GP.  The lot sells for a total of 17,000 GP.    The next lot is a magic-user type potion, but they are only interested in a few, so opt not to bid.  The lot sells for 9,800 GP.   The fourth lot has undead and necromancer type potions which they also opt to pass on, the lot selling for 12,400.  They begin to regret not going higher on the second lot, feeling that it had the best grouping.  “I guess it helps to come to the preview,” Aradyn comments.

They then perk up with lot five, which consists of nine very powerful potions, of a magic-user variety.   These include Anti-Magic, which negates the effects of magic; Archmagedom, which boost the level of the mage; Childishness, which reverts the drinker to age five while still retaining their current intellect and memories; Creation: Boat, which when poured on the ground creates an ornate and well constructed sail boat, capable of holding up to six people; Dragon Armor: Silver, which causes a coat of Silver Dragon scales to grown on the imbiber and usable by any class; Eternal Slumber, an extremely potent sleep potion; Magic Enhancement, which effects spells being cast so that they are at maximum potential; Super Healing, a very potent healing potion; and Zorbo Finger, which causes the imbiber’s body to absorb the properties of whatever is touched.

The bidding starts, and quickly exceeds that of all previous lots.  They jump into the bidding at 15,000, and stay in as it eventually doubles that amount.   At 31,000 there are still six potential bidders standing, but only two consistently bidding against them.   Their most adamant competitor, the thief-type who had also won lots two and three, drops out when the bidding exceeds 32,000.  The other competitor reluctantly casts bids in odd 100 GP increments to Toshiro’s immediate increase to even 100 GP increments.   The competitor finally stops at 32,900, with Toshiro going to 33,000, which is the most they had to spend.   They are declared the winners of the auction.     

The final lot is a collection of silly potions, which only sells for 4,100 GP.  They think that some of those might have been interesting, but with no money left, pass.    The action itself ends rather early, as all six lots went as whole lots all in excess of the seller reserves.  They go to make payment arrangements, discovering that they have until the following week’s potion auction to pay for the lot and then collect the potions.  If not paid for by then, they forfeit the deposit, and the lot will then be resold.    “Gee, we spent twice what we were given, what will we tell the others?” Mark asks.  Mojo answers, “We’ll just tell them we traded half of the party for a bag of magic beans.”  Aradyn mutters, “Can I pick which half?”

They get back to the Ming estate, where Hiroshi is getting ready to bring the gems and jewelry over to the auction house for the Gem and Jewelry preview.   In addition to Mark’s diamonds, Lannon’s rings and his own gems, Lono tosses in eight gems worth a total of 10,000 GP, which he insists on playing a fairly high reserve on.   Having reserved a table for this auction, Hiroshi says that he can bring up to four others with him to the preview.   Since Mark, Lannon and Lono have all contributed items they volunteer to go along.  Toshiro also wants to go, to which Hiroshi says, “Fine, we’ll tell them you are our expert appraiser.”  “I can pretend to be that,” says Toshiro.  “What pretend?” answers Hiroshi; “I trained you to take over my business.  Consider this a test of how rusty your gem appraisal skills have become during the past decade.”

The five attend the preview, where each of the six lots are stored and guarded in six auditorium-style rooms, each room with seating of up to a hundred people.   Potential bidders are allowed one table at a time, to come forward and examine each lot.    Hiroshi has Lannon spend the entire five-hour preview staying in the room with their lot, to use his observation skills to assess the interest in their items.   The others check out the other lots, concluding that their huge diamonds are one of the two prime lots, the other being a lot of finished jewelry with many expensive gems affixed to the precious metals.   They stay until the end of the preview, and then head back to the Ming Estate.

[DM note: The potions come from the article “Oceans of Potions” from Polyhedron Magazine #65 ].


----------



## Silver Moon (Nov 5, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 35, “The Auction Preview”, September 19, 1018, 9:00 AM:

Over breakfast, those who had gone to the auction and/or preview relate what they had observed.  The entire group, with the exception of Serita, decides to go to the afternoon preview of the “Servants to Own” action.  Serita decides to teleport back to Shosun to check on Timothy and the gem auction back there.  

Once at the auction house, they are given the rules to the preview.   As with the preview the day before, the lots are presented in six different rooms, where potential bidders are allowed to examine the products one table at a time.   Whereas this auction is of sentient creatures, there are additional rules.   The servants will be on the stage in each room, with guards behind them.  There will also be a three-person panel of “observers”, including a cleric and a mage, at a table before each servant lot.  Bidders examining the servants must seek prior permission from the observers before talking to, touching or casting spells upon the servants as part of their examination.  Talking to servants must be in a language known to at least one observer, and the speaker must clearly enunciate their words.   Any violation of the rules will result in the table being barred from the auction, with the forfeiture of their table deposit.  The group agrees to abide to these terms, and enters the building.

The party splits into two groups.  One group is comprised of Aradyn, Cassie, Fiona, Hiroshi, Lannon and Narg who spend the remainder of the preview uneventfully observing the servants from the chairs in each room, opting to not directly interact with the servants (as the players of these characters were not present at the game).

The group of Duegar, Kim-Sung, Lono, Mark, Mojo and Toshiro decide to check out the six lots in numerical order.   This proves to be a mistake, as the servants in lot one are comprised of the attractive and scantily clad Polynesian females, which Lono decides to closely observe from the front row.  “I’m surprised you’re not up there with him” Mark comments to Mojo.   “I only have my eyes on one beautiful lady tonight,” he replies, looking towards Kim.   Lono continues his boorish behavior, making a complete jackass out of himself.  He is hardly alone, however, as there are several dozen more potential bidders present acting just like him.   The group decides to leave him in this room as they go to check out the other lots (not that they really have a choice).  Lono tells the others not to worry, that he will examine this lot closely for them.  

They move onto the room with lot two.  This consists of twelve people, six human, six non-humans, all attired in plan gray tunics.   The humans consist of a middle-aged male, standing protectively beside a young human female.  Three of the other humans are strong looking men, apparently fighter types.  The sixth is thinner, with a neatly cropped orange beard.   The other six consist of a male dwarf fighter; a male half-elf fighter.  The half-elf looks youthful, but with prematurely gray hair; a male elf, a female elf; and two gnomes, one younger the other middle-aged.   

The group decides that they wish to talk to these people, and get a number.  They are informed that five bidder tables are ahead of them, so decide to move on to the next room and come back.  
The next lot consists of fifteen Vikings, fourteen male and one female.   One thing of interest, pointed out by an auction house employee, is that only the female requires a collar that the others are her sworn protectors, who will do whatever is asked provided that she is not harmed.  The group decides that they also wish to talk to these people, and get a number.  Duegar suggests as a strategy that they shoot and kill the girl, which will cause the others to become enraged and create a commotion, during which they can free the Hengeyokai.   Mojo comments “Oh, great plan, and then we spend the rest of our lives in prison.”  “Hey, we could make it look like an accident,” Duegar replies.  “I’ll make YOU look like an accident,” is Mojo’s response.

Moving on to the next room, the fifth lot is comprised of twenty monsters of five different races: two hill giants; five orcs; five half-orcs; two hobgoblins; and six goblins.  Mojo comments that they can skip conversing with this particular group.   “But we could buy them and use them for slaves,” comments Duegar.   Mojo answers “If we want to be with a bunch of shabby, smelly, right-wing agitators we’ll just hang out with our own ship’s crew.”

They return to the room with lot two, as they are next in line to examine the merchandise.  They approach the observers, Duegar explaining that he wishes to speak to the dwarf in dwarvish.  The dwarf, a red bearded male with big sad looking eyes, steps forward when commanded to.  Duegar introduces himself.  The man does not respond until Duegar directly asks for his name, being told  “Gritt Red Fire-sword, Red to my friends, which you’re not.”  Taken aback, Duegar comments “That was rude.”  “You’re one to talk about manners,” comments the dwarf, “A dwarf who deals in slaves, pathetic.”  Duegar gestures to the observers, trying to indicate that he can’t freely speak, but the other dwarf does not pick up on this.   Duegar asks how he came to be in his current predicament, to which the dwarf answers “Ask the old human, it’s his fault.”

They decide to do just that, dismissing the dwarf, and asking that the older human step forward.   Mojo politely asks the man in common how they got to be there.   The man explains that he is a  businessman who is co-owner of a large shipbuilding firm   He was accompanying a large merchant ship being brought to sell at a distant port when pirates attacked the ship.   He, his daughter, three crew, and seven passengers were then captured and sold into slavery.  He says that they have been passed on twice since then to other slaver groups, winding up here.

Mark finds something the man’s voice to be familiar, and asks where he is from.  He says that he is from  Lendore City, on Lendore Island, the largest island in the Spindrift Island Chain.  Mojo thanks him, and pulls his group back away from the front of the room.  Mojo says  “That sounds like a place I’ve heard of before.”  Mark answers “It should sound familiar.  That was where we  purchased our ship, the Silver Moon, thirteen years ago.  He is the man we bought it from.”   

A brief discussion follows regarding the potential purchase of this group.  Of the current group in the Orient, the only ones who the man has met before are Mark, Narg and Serita, and it was clear that the man didn’t recognize Mark.  They decide to continue to talk to each member of this group, to deduce their character classes.   The man’s daughter is a bard and the three crewmembers are fighters.   Of the seven passengers; the human is a druid; the half-elf is a rather flamboyant fighter with many titles; the two gnomes are fighters; the dwarf is a fighter; the male elf is an archer/ranger; and the female elf is a cleric.

They then go back to lot three, and speak to the Vikings.   Mojo asks to talk first, and begins to sing the Viking “Spam” chant, to which the Vikings all join in.    Next, Mark asks how they came to be in their current predicament.   Their spokesman explains how they were transporting their Chief’s daughter on a large ship across the arctic, when winter set in early, trapping the ship in the ice.   This wasn’t a disaster, as they managed to kill a few whales, providing them with meat to eat and oil to burn to get them through the winter.   A few months later, a large army of two thousand Mongols attacked them.  A fierce battle fell, resulting in thirty dead Vikings and over four hundred dead Mongols, but the superior numbers of the Mongols were too much.  The other fourteen Vikings, the girl’s honor guard, surrendered after negotiating with the Mongol leader for her safety.   “Well at least that got you to stop your blubbering,” comments Mojo.

They then head into see lot five.   It is comprised of five Hengeyokai, all in their bipedal half-animal, half-human forms.    They consist of five different Hengeyokai sub-races: a female cat; a female falcon; a male fox; a male lynx; and a male rat.   Mojo asks the observers “What languages do they speak?”  He is told they only know the local language.  

Turning to Kim, Mojo says “If you wouldn’t mind, could you please translate for us.”  “I would be happy to,” she answers.   Deciding to tempt fate, he then adds “And would you like to also go out to dinner with me tonight?”  She does not answer either positive or negative, so he continues.  He then proceeds to totally insert his foot in his mouth by saying “I know where I can get you a steak as big as a toilet seat.”  The shocked look on her face causes him to immediately remember that she is a Druid, and he tries to salvage it with “Did I say steak, I meant salad.”  She just shakes her head, and turns back towards the Hengeyokai, as a grin covers Duegar’s face.  

They briefly talk to the cat Hengeyokai, asking if they wish to go back to their home.  She replies that of course they do, that should be obvious, but aren’t likely to happen anytime soon.”  It is clear that the cat took the question not as an inquiry but an insult (teasing them about their current state) so the party decides to quit while they are behind, and just wait until after the auction to talk to these creatures.

As they move on to the next room Mojo tries once more to patch things up with Kim, saying “I didn’t mean any insult, I’m just an ignorant man.”  Duegar snorts.   Mojo then adds “I don’t understand this dwarf, he craves danger and excitement.”  They then get into a childish insult match, with Mojo calling Duegar a weirdo, and Duegar calling Mojo a fairy.  Duegar says “Your mother was a goblin.”  Mojo answers, “That’s not possible, as we would then have the same mother.”  Kim breaks them up by pointing out that there is still one more lot to look at.   As this was the group that Duegar was interested in, he says “Oh yeah, “ and charges into the room with the others behind him.

The five half-minotaurs are in the room.  Four are male, and one female.   All but one of the males essentially look more human than past minotaurs encountered by the party, but with the head of a cow or bull.    The one exception is the nine-foot-tall leader, who has four arms and two sets of horns, more goat or ram like than that of a bull.  Duegar speaks to the leader, who appears to be surprisingly rather articulate and thoughtful.  He has a deep resonating James Earl Jones sounding voice.  He indicates that they are from a distant land, and implies that they were forced to flee from someone or something that was hunting them.  They came to this land, as one of their deities is of the Chinese pantheon, so they thought this would be a safe location for them.  Rather then safety, they were assumed to be monsters,  were captured and thrown into slavery.

The preview ends, with Lono having to be dragged out of the building by the others.  Duegar again reiterates that the half-minotaurs is the lot to buy, with Lono insisting on getting the Polynesian babes.   “We don’t need them,” says Mark.  “And you call me the fairy?” Mojo mutters to Duegar.  “But we told out ship's crew that we would help to find them wives,”  Lono says, then adding “Of course, I would never ask anything of a crew member that I wouldn’t be willing to do myself.”  “Since when?” says ship crew member Toshiro.  “Since now,” answers Lono, “I’ve seen the light.”  “We all know what you’ve seen,” comments Kim.

The discussion then revolves around the prospect of buying all of the lots.  Mojo takes the high moral ground, and makes a speech about “We can make a difference here.  We can free all of the slaves.”  Mark points out “They have these auctions every week. Giving these slavers all our money won’t stop anything.”  Mojo continues, stating “These people live in sin and wickedness, and we must not stand for it.”  The others conclude that he is still just trying to impress the girl, and ignore him.


----------



## Silver Moon (Nov 5, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 36, “The Jewelry Auction”, September 19, 1018, 6:00 P.M. 

The group of Hiroshi, Lannon, Lono and Mark head out to the Gem and Jewelry auction.   They are served a fine meal with unlimited beverage.  All eighty tables are full, and female models  parade across the stage during the meal wearing the jewelry.   The auction begins, and moves rather quickly through the first four lots, with three of them selling as complete lots.

Hiroshi’s lot is fifth, consists of Mark’s four diamonds, Lono’s eight gems, Hiroshi’s forty-seven gems and Lannon’s rings.   The bid for the lot reaches a total of 255,000 GP, which is considerably less than the 335,000 reserve that they have set.  As the auctioneer goes to his stalling tactic of opening the sealed-reserve envelope, the auction house owner uses signals to ask Hiroshi if he wishes to waive the reserve.  Hiroshi indicates that he does not, and the auctioneer announces that the reserve was not met, and asks if the high bidder wishes to raise his bid.  He does, but not by much, so the lot is broken up into sub lots for individual auctions.

The first sub-lot is the smallest of Mark’s four diamonds, which sells for 73,700 GP, higher than both Hiroshi’s appraised value and the reserve price.  The second sub-lot is the next largest diamond, which sells for 65,500 GP, less than the appraised value but above.  The next sized one is sub-lot three, selling for 99,100 GP, significantly above both the appraised and reserve value.  The final diamond is sub-lot four, which surprisingly only gets to a bid of 93,000 GP, well below the appraised value but still slightly above the reserve, so it also sells.    Lono’s gems only get a bid of 6,300 GP, which does not meet the 8,000 GP reserve and Hiroshi had not had time to explain the signals to Lono so they do not sell.   The next three sub-lots are Hiroshi’s gems, which bring in a total of 54,000 GP.  The final sub-lot is Lannon’s rings which sell for a disappointing 1,000 GP.   

The last lot in the auction is the fancy jewelry, which also sells for large quantities of money.  
Hiroshi and the others go to settle up with the auction house.  Their grand total for the lot comes to 386,300 GP, which they choose to leave as auction house credit.  This gives the party a credit balance of 347,670 GP for the next day’s action.   They head back to the Ming Estate.

While Hiroshi, Lannon, Lono and Mark are at the Gem and Jewelry auction the group of Duegar, Fiona, Mojo, Kim, and Toshiro are sitting around the main living room of the Ming Castle, waiting for Serita to return from Shosun.   Fiona comments that “She should have been back long before now.”  Mojo comments “Yeah.  Maybe this is an opportunity.  It’s not too late for us to change hotels.”  “We’re not at a hotel,” Kim answers.   

Serita then teleports into the middle of the room.  She unceremoniously dumps Timothy out of the bag of holding, intentionally flinging him onto the floor headfirst in the process.  The others in the room notice that she is red-faced and angrier than usual.   Fiona is the only one brave enough in the room to ask “What’s going on?”  Serita then shouts  “MEN!” and tosses one of the three bags of holding over Mojo.  She then says “Here’s your money.  All seventy thousand GP of it!”  “Seventy thousand?” asks Fiona.  “Yes, ask HIM,” she says, pointing to Timothy who is both now standing up and trying to find furniture to hide behind.  Serita then blurts out “We gave him only three instructions.  Don’t sell the gem for fewer than 100,000  GP.   Don’t take your eyes off the money.  And don’t spend it on gnomes.  You’d think he’d be able to follow at least one of those, but no, he messes up all three.”  She then storms out of the room towards her own quarters.

The other surrounds Timothy, Fiona asking “OK, what happened.”  “You didn’t buy any magic beans did you?” asks Mojo.  Timothy tries to explain how he had the gem reappraised, as found that it was only valued at ninety thousand rather than Hiroshi’s estimate of one-hundred-thousand.  “So, you sold it for ninety?” says Fiona, “But the reserve was one-hundred.”  “I put the reserve at ninety,” Timothy says.   “So it sold for ninety?” asks Fiona.  “No, ninety-two” the tall cleric replies.   “OK, comments Mojo, that’s no so bad, not great, but not so bad.  What about the other twenty-two thousand.  That must have been some expensive gnome.”

Timothy explains how the auction house fee was thirteen percent, bringing him down to eighty-thousand.   “That still leaves ten thousand.” Comments Fiona.   Timothy starts to explain how he bought some magical dust, that works as a potent sleep spell.   “Hold it, you’re saying that you bought ten thousand GP worth of sleep dust?”   “Yes,” he answers.  Fiona shakes her head, commenting “Why is it that it’s always the lawful-good clerics who get in trouble?”  Timothy is on the verge of tears, and says “I wish Serita was here.”  To which Fiona says “No, I don’t think you do.”  He corrects her, saying “No, I meant I wish she was there when I bought the dust.”  “We do too,” adds Mojo.

Duegar asks “how much of this dust did you purchase.”  Timothy replies five doses, to which Mojo exclaims “You spent two grand on each one!  Boy did they see you coming.”  Fiona lets out an sigh, and starts to bang her head on the table.  Mojo stops her, saying “Don’t do that, you could hurt yourself, bang HIS head on the table instead.”   I’ll take care of this,” says Duegar.  He goes over to Timothy, and says “This will hurt you more than it does me.” He reaches into his old and smelly pickled hearing, which he begins to strikes the cleric with.  Duegar blurts out “You did this.  You know she’ll be complaining about this for the next thirty years, and we’ll be the ones who have to hear it.”   The others eventually stop Duegar from his assault with a deadly fish.

Mojo says “I think this calls for drinks.”  Fiona looks at Timothy in disgust, and says “I may just join you for that.”  “Gee, that almost makes up for what Timothy lost,” comments Mojo.  “Well at least he didn’t spend it on gnomes” says Toshiro.   Timothy does not answer.   The others eventually return from the jewelry auction, and announce to the party that they now have 347,670 GP in credit for the next day’s action.  

September 20, 1018, 8:00 A.M. 

The group of Cassie, Duegar, Fiona, Hiroshi, Kim, Lannon, Lono, Mark, Mojo and Toshiro gather in the main dining hall with two-dozen of the Mings for breakfast.   “I’m not surprised that Timothy hasn’t joined us,” comments Fiona.   Duegar again starts to explain his strategy of relating the half-minotaurs onto Morgarth.  Fiona turns to him, and says “Listen, we’re not buying any half-minotaurs,” she then turns to Lono “or Polynesian women either.”   

The Ming leader, Tak-Tung, asks what their strategy is.   They tell him of their plan to purchase the Hengeyokai.  He points out one possible snag, namely that the Ming Estate has a strict policy of no slaves allowed within their walls.   “We’re not going to keep them slaves, we’re freeing them and bringing them home,” says Fiona.   Tak-Tung answers, “I know, but you can’t bring them in here with the collars on, and if you take the collars off what’s to keep them from flying or running away and being recaptured in the city by somebody else?”  He suggests that they find some alternative lodgings in this part of the city to bring them in the short-term.

In order to have some gauge as to how much money slaves might sell for she asks Tak-Tung.  He answers that he does not know, that a few decades back the clan had actually gone to the auctions to purchase and free any captured dwarves, but that they discontinued that practice as it caused the slavers to go out of their way to find and capture dwarves.   

Tak-Tung suggests going to the tax library, and consulting tax records for the auction house.  Cassie, Aradyn and four Ming Estate guards leave to do this, with her reporting back mid-morning.  She has found that human slaves tend to sell for between ten and twenty thousand GP, common monsters for less, and other humanoid races for more.  The highest price she saw listed, for a Fire Giant, was 120,000 GP.    They conclude that based on that they probably have enough for the Hengeyokai lot, although they may have to exceed the deposit amount and get some more money later.   

They group prepares to head over to the auction.  Since only twelve of the fourteen can go, they decide to leave behind Timothy, who is still hiding from Serita, and Narg, who is still asleep.    Mojo asks Serita “Why did you say Timothy spent the money on gnomes?”  She answers “He didn’t tell you?  The fast-talking salesman who sold him the dust was a gnome.”  “Ah, that clears a lot up,” comments Fiona.

They arrive at the auction house and put the additional 70,040 GP that came from the Shosun auction as a deposit as well as 4,500 GP from Mojo, 320 GP from Lannon and 100 GP from Toshiro.  This brings their total to 422,631 GP, allowing them to bid up to a total of 845,262 GP.


----------



## Silver Moon (Nov 6, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 37, “Preparations for the big auction”, September 20, 1018:

The group of Cassie, Duegar, Fiona, Hiroshi, Kim, Lannon, Lono, Mark, Mojo and Toshiro gather in the main dining hall with two-dozen of the Ming’s for breakfast.   “I’m not surprised that Timothy hasn’t joined us,” comments Fiona.   Duegar again starts to explain his strategy of relating the half-minotaurs onto Morgarth.  Fiona turns to him, and says “Listen, we’re not buying any half-minotaurs,” she then turns to Lono “or Polynesian women either.”   

The Ming leader, Tac-Tung, asks what their strategy is.   They tell him of their plan to purchase the Hengeyokai.  He points out one possible snag, namely that the Ming Estate has a strict policy of no slaves allowed within their walls.   “We’re not going to keep them slaves, we’re freeing them and bringing them home,” says Fiona.   Tac-Tung answers, “I know, but you can’t bring them in here with the collars on, and if you take the collars off what’s to keep them from flying or running away and being recaptured in the city by somebody else?”  He suggests that they find some alternative lodgings in this part of the city to bring them in the short-term.

In order to have some gauge as to how much money slaves might sell for she asks Tac-Tung.  He answers that he does not know, that a few decades back the clan had actually gone to the auctions to purchase and free any captured dwarves, but that they discontinued that practice as it caused the slavers to go out of their way to find and capture dwarves.   

Tac-Tung suggests going to the tax library, and consulting tax records for the auction house.  Cassie, Aradyn and four Ming Estate guards leave to do this, with her reporting back mid-morning.  She has found that human slaves tend to sell for between ten and twenty thousand gold pieces, common monsters for less, and other humanoid races for more.  The highest price she saw listed, for a Fire Giant, was 120,000 gold pieces.    They conclude that based on that they probably have enough for the Hengeyokai lot, although they may have to exceed the deposit amount and get some more money later.   

They group prepares to head over to the auction.  Since only twelve of the fourteen can go, they decide to leave behind Timothy, who is still hiding from Serita, and Narg, who is still asleep.    Mojo asks Serita “Why did you say Timothy spent the money on gnomes?”  She answers “He didn’t tell you?  The fast-talking salesman who sold him the dust was a gnome.”  “Ah, that clears a lot up,” comments Fiona.

They arrive at the auction house and put the additional 70,040 gold pieces that came from the Shosun auction as a deposit as well as 4,500 gold pieces from Mojo, 320 gold pieces from Lannon and 100 gold pieces from Toshiro.  This brings their total to 422,631 gold pieces, allowing them to bid up to a total of 845,262 gold pieces.

They decide upon the three quartets for the auction.  Lannon and Mojo both decide they want to sit with Kim, and Fiona joins them to ‘chaperone’.  Both Mark and Serita conclude that they do not trust Lono, so join with Hiroshi.   That leaves the group of Aradyn, Cassie, Duegar and Toshiro for the third table.    Hiroshi’s group is escorted to a table near the front of the stage.  He initially thinks this is due to his large credit balance, then discovers that this placement is due to Lono’s presence, with all those who showed a strong interest in Lot One getting up front seating. 

The dinner begins, with the members of Lot One all being beverage servers for the two front rows of tables.   Mojo comments “That’s disgusting.  I think that the selling of women is repulsive, it goes against their dignity.”  Lannon nearly chokes on his food hearing this.

At the table up front, Lono tries to appeal to Mark and Serita to purchase Lot One.  Lono promises “I’ll clean up after them, and they’ll get plenty of exercise.”  “Oh sure, you say that now,” comments Hiroshi.


----------



## Silver Moon (Nov 7, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 38, “How much for the little girl?”, September 20, 1018, 7:30 P.M.:

The auction begins, with Lot One, the Polynesian women, being placed up.   The price keeps rising, largely due to the other patrons in the two front rows.   Lono continues to plead to Hiroshi to bid, but he steadfastly agrees with Mark and Serita.  The lot finally sells for 242,900 gold pieces, which meets the reserve price for the lot.   Lono mutters softly  “Damn.  It’s back to drugging women in alleys.”

Lot Two is brought out on stage.  Unlike the previous day’s preview, they were no longer attired in the plain gray clothing, instead wearing what the announcer stated was the “what they had on when captured.”   This lot included the human middle-aged businessman, attired in fine silk and velvet clothing. He had no visible weapons, but was using a fancy cane as a walking stick.  Beside him was his daughter, the bard, attired in a short chain-mail tunic and carrying a lute.  Near them were the three human male fighter crewmembers, each wearing full plate armor and carrying weapons.

Also on stage was the human male druid, attired in leather armor, with a hooded cloak, and carrying a sprig of mistletoe.  Beside him was Gritt “Red” Fire-sword, the male dwarf fighter, wearing armor but carrying no weapons.   Next were the two gnome fighters, one middle aged the other younger, both wearing some type of armor and uniform and carrying shields and weapons.

At the very front of the stage are the male half-elf fighter, attired in expensive fancy clothing over what appears to be elvan chainmail, and brandishing a fancy looking long-sword that looks more ornamental than practical.   Beside him are the male elf archer/ranger, wearing leather armor and carrying a longbow and the female elf cleric/fighter, wearing a full suit of elvan chainmail, cloak, with a shortbow and quiver of arrows on her back.

The bidding starts, with Toshiro entering a bid mid-way through.   The prices get high, but not as high as from Lot One.    It finally comes down to three bidders, then two.   Toshiro’s competitor stops at 161,100  with Toshiro going one higher, and winning with a final price of 161,200 gold pieces.   The sealed reserve price envelope is then opened, during which Hiroshi notices a man two tables over give the “waive the reserve price” signal, indicating that he is the seller and the price offered is sufficient.    The auctioneer states that the price has met the reserve. 

The group sits idly back as Lot Three, the fifteen Vikings, is brought out on stage and sold for a total 166,800 gold pieces, which is said meets the reserve price.    

Lot Four, comprised of the twenty common monsters is brought out.  Again, the group has no interest in this lot, but Mojo decides to take advantage of the fact that both Lannon and orcs are in the room together.  He starts to quietly whisper comments to Lannon, trying to goad the dwarf into losing his cool in front of Kim, and thus eliminate a potential rival for her affection.  Lannon starts to become irritated, but does not say anything.   The lot reaches a bid of 152,000, which is announced to be less than the reserve price.  The high bidder is given the option to raise his bid, but declines, so it will be split into five sub-lots.   

The first sub-lot is the two hill giants, which sells above their reserve at 51,700 gold pieces.  Next is the pair of hobgoblins, which is a non-reserve lot selling for 21,000 gold pieces.   The five half-orcs are next, during which Mojo whispers to Lannon “now’s your chance, get’em and kill’em.”  Lannon snaps back, loud enough for Kim to also hear “They’re half-orcs.”  Seeing this as an opportunity to further impress the female half-dwarf, Mojo answers “I think interbreeding adds to diversity.  Don’t you think that diversity adds to the races.  You should try to be more open minded Lannon.”  Commenting on the auction going on, Fiona gestures to the half-orcs, and says “We don’t want them!”  Mojo says “Why not, I’m nothing if not open-minded.”  “In more ways than one,” she replied.  They sell for 51,800, again meeting the reserve.   

The five orcs are up next, Mojo whispering to Lannon “Are those earrings the leader is wearing dwarf thumbs?”  Lannon’s grip on the glass he is holding tightens, loudly breaking the glass in his hand.  He starts to turn to snap at Mojo, but stops once he sees Kim-Sung looking at him with a puzzled look on her face.   The orcs, the final reserve group, sell for 31,900 gold pieces.   The six goblins go last, for only 10,600 gold pieces, which isn’t much given that the six slave collars and rings are worth two-thirds of that amount.

During the break before the next auction, Kim turns to both Lannon and Mojo and asks “What was that all about?”  Before Lannon can answer Mojo says “He’s a little unstable upstairs, I think you need someone with more stability.”

Next up is Lot Five, the Hengeyokai.   They are brought out on stage, unclothed while in biped (half-human, half-animal) form.    They are of the cat, falcon, fox lynx, and rat sub-races, the cat and falcon being female, the other three male.   Upon command by the auctioneer, they change to their full animal forms, then upon command again, change to full human forms.   Again unclothed, it is clear that all five are young and healthy.  Mojo comments “How dare they make them parade around without clothing.”  “Like you’ve every complained before,” states Lannon.

The bidding starts, with considerable interest in this lot now from the two front rows.  Toshiro enters the bidding, which gets up to 160,000 before slowing down to only three active bidders.  This becomes two at 1,800, but doesn’t stop until Toshiro’s final bid of 197,200.  The envelope is opened, and it is announced that this is below the reserve price.  Toshiro is asked if he wishes to raise his bid.  He increases it first to 199,000 then to 202,000, both of which are said to still be below the reserve.  He is given one final opportunity to raise the price.   Not wanting to bid too low again, he raises it to a full 300,000.  It is announced that this is above the reserve (way above, in fact).

The final lot is brought out, consisting of the five half-minotaurs, four male and one female.   They are all attired in armor, and carrying weapons.   The males wear armor and tunics that leave the head, arms and legs free, and the female is in a full suit of plate mail.  Much to the party’s surprise, they are all wearing holy symbols and accoutrements like those worn by Silver Moon member Vincenzo, and other Chaotic Good Twin Gods clerics.   Other items on their person, such as necklaces, anklets and pouches, of a style and with markings that resemble those made by the this-world-equivalent of Native Americans.  It is announced that the four-armed leader, while half-human, is only one-quarter Minotaur, the other quarter being a Type III Demon.  This catches the attention of many of those present in the audience.    

The bidding begins.  Duegar keeps urging Toshiro to put in a bid.  Toshiro turns to Cassie and Aradyn for advice.  While they had both been previously opposed to this idea, the revelation that these are chaotic good Twin Gods followers has them now undecided.  The bidding soon gets above 200,000, which Cassie tells Toshiro “Too much,” so he remains seated.  The price finally gets up to 252,000.  It is announced that this is less than the reserve price, and the high bidder, a Chinese aristocrat wearing fancy clothing at a table with a beautiful young lady and two burley bodyguards, does not increase.   The lot is then split into three sub-lots.

The first sub-lot put up for bid is comprised of the three two-armed males.  Bidding quickly gets up above 100,000, then slows.   The previous high-bidder again wins, with a bid of 136,500, which is said to be above the reserve price.   The second sub-lot is the female.   Mojo actually considers putting in a bid, saying  “She reminds me of the nurse-maid of my cousins Marathon and Mycroft.  She was also a humanoid cow.”  Lannon rhetorically comments “And you call me strange?”  She sells for 32,400 gold pieces, and is purchased by a Chinese human dressed as a High Priest of Huan-Ti (one of the two Twin Gods deities).  It is announced that this was the non-reserve sub-lot, meaning that the final auction of the leader has a reserve price.

As with the first sub-lot, the bidding quickly gets up to 80,000.  The aristocrat that had been the high bidder and winner of the first sub-lot surprisingly drops out of the bidding at that point, with the field now narrowing to six active bidders.   At 100,000 the bidding narrows to two bidders, when Duegar finally convinces Toshiro to stand and put in a bid of 102,000.   The party members at the other two tables, especially Mark and Serita, give him surprised and angry looks.   They relax as the other two active bidders go higher, and Toshiro doesn’t counter.   The bidding finally stops at 105,300 when the auctioneer starts to announce “Going, going…”  At Duegar’s insistance, Toshiro says “105,400”.  The other bidder reluctantly goes to “105,500,” with Toshiro countering with “105,600”.  The other bidder remains silent.

The DM tells the players that this is still below the reserve, but only slightly so, and that there is a seventy-percent chance the seller will accept this price.   Percentile dice are rolled, falling within this percentile, so Toshiro becomes the winner of this sub-lot as the auction ends.


----------



## Silver Moon (Nov 7, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 39, “You bought a what?!”, September 20, 1018, 9:00 P.M: 

The group gets together, with Hiroshi doing the math, and concluding that with the purchase of the three lots they have exceeded their cash deposit by 144,169 gold pieces, or 160,669 when you factor in what they still owe on the potion lot from two days earlier.    Since they have paid enough to take all, they decide that this is as safe a place as any to leave the more unusual of their purchases (Lots Five and Six) in the short-term until they get enough cash.  Since the man they know from Lot Two is wealthy, they decide to pay for this lot now, and hopefully get him to then reimburse them the full 162,000 gold pieces that they paid for the lot, which will then give them enough cash for the other purchases. 

They have Toshiro deal with the auction house, while some of the others in the party go to find a hotel to bring them to, and the rest go back to the Ming Estate to get Narg and Timothy.   Upon hearing that Duegar convinced Toshiro to purchase the four-armed part-minotaur leader for over 100,000 gold pieces, Timothy says “Good, now Serita can be really mad at somebody other than me.”   Narg is also told of the group's purchases.  Upon hearing about the part-minotaur he exclaims "You bought a what?!", and then becomes very quiet.  Timothy asks him "What are you thinking?"  Narg replies "I'm thinking that I should drinking heavily."  

The fourteen characters meet at the auction house, where they are given the dozen magical rings, and instruction on their use.   They are given three command words.  The first will have the ring activate a small electrical charge in the slave collar.  The second is a more powerful charge.  They are told that the third and final command “Has the ring create ever increasing pain until the other person is dead.”  Lono comments “I think they call that a wedding ring.”  

The twelve acquisitions are turned over to their new ‘owners’, who take them to a nearby inn, where they have rented a suite comprised of a large living room and five adjoining bedrooms.   The dwarf, Gritt Fire-sword glares angrily at Duegar during this short journey.

The group of Kim, Lannon, Mark, Mojo, Narg, Serita and Toshiro decide to take the businessman into one of the rooms for a private conversation.  He insists on not being separated from his daughter, who they let come along too.   It is clear that he still has not recognized Mark, Narg and Serita from their previous business transaction thirteen years earlier (not altogether surprising, as three other members of the group negotiated that purchase).   Whereas the players for two of these three characters who met his man before are absent from this game the other players decide to postpone the discussion until the following week.

That leaves Aradyn, Cassie, Duegar, Fiona, Hiroshi, Lono and Timothy to watch the other ten.   Fiona decides to be the group’s spokesperson, telling them that “We did not buy you to make slaves of you.  We are actually saving you from your captors.”   They appear to be extremely skeptical of this, the half-elf asking “Why?”  Fiona continues “Your Captain is a former acquaintance of some of us, which is why we sought to help you.”   The half-elf answers, “That man wasn’t our Captain, the ship’s Captain was killed by the pirates.  He was the ship’s owner, and why have you separated us from him?”  She answers that “The others are seeing if he will reimburse us of our expenses to buy your freedom.”  The half-elf answers  “I see.  We’re now your hostages, and you’re holding us for ransom.”

Fiona answers “No!  It just cost us a lot of money to get you, which we can’t afford to just give up right now.”  The half-elf replies  “Nice words, but it still sounds like ransom to me.”  She points to Timothy, saying “He’s a lawful good cleric of Ukko, he wouldn’t participate in a kidnapping and ransom scheme.”  The half-elf answers  “How do we know that isn’t just a costume that he is wearing?”  “Who on earth would intentionally pretend to be a cleric of Ukko?” states Aradyn.   Lono turns to Timothy, and says “OK big guy.  Do something a lawful good person would do, I know, buy a magic item at twice retail.”  “He’s not going to let that one ride, is he?” Aradyn whispers to Cassie.

“He’s not the only religious one,” says Fiona, “we also have some druids.”  The newly acquired druid perks up at this, asking “Who?”  Fiona looks around, and then realizes that both druids, Kim and Serita, are in the next room.  “They’re in the other room,” she says, “Why don’t we go get them.”   She knocks on the door, saying “We could use some help out here.”  Serita’s voice yells back through the door “Just a minute, we’re busy.”

Lono quietly suggests “Maybe we should tell them who we are, they might know of us.”    Fiona answers back “Not a good idea, they may know of us, but not necessarily for favorable things we’ve done.  Let’s just make them more comfortable, and perhaps they’ll relax a bit.”     Fiona gestures to the couches and chairs in the room, and suggests that the ten have a seat.   She then takes Duegar to go with her to go get some beverages.  “A job that’s right up my alley,” he answers.  On the way out of the room Duegar yells back at Timothy “And you, stay away from the gnomes.”

Meanwhile, Kim-Sung, Mark, Mojo, Narg, Serita and Toshiro are in one of he bedrooms of the suite where they have brought the businessman and his daughter for a private conversation.   With her usual lack of tact and diplomacy, Serita begins the conversation with “Look, I don’t remember your name when we bought the Silver Moon from you, but we want the money we paid to get you.  We don’t want you, we’re just out to kill a mage.”   The very confused man answers “What?”   Mojo interjects  “She’s saying we once did business with you, and have helped you out, but want to be reimbursed.”  

“Wait a minute, you’re saying we’ve met before?” the man asks.   Narg says  “Yeah, ever heard of a place called Lendore Island?”  The man answers, “Of course, that is where we are from.”  “Well, we bought a big ship from you there once,” Narg states.  “What ship?” the man asks.  “The Silver Moon!” Serita screams at him.    Mark reminds her that they named the ship a while after they had purchased it.   The man asks, “When did you buy this ship.”  Mark answers “Thirteen years ago, a big three-masted ship.”   

The man thinks for a few minutes, and then says, “Ah, you’re with the adventuring team that bought T-5-1.”  “T-5-1?” Mojo asks.    The man explains “Our designation.  T for three-masted, 5 for the year 1005, 1 for the first of that type built that year.”  He then says  “And you’ve come all the way here to get your revenge against me for that?”   This has the party confused, Mojo asking “Revenge, for what?”  The man answers  “For the design flaw.  It wasn’t intentional, that was our first attempt at building a ship that large.”   “WHAT DESIGN FLAW!”  yells Serita.  The man explains that the ship was built too wide for its length and number of sails, making it travel very slow in the water.   “We’ve corrected for that” Serita answers [They have, using a magic item for additional propulsion].  “Then why are you here?” the man, who states his name as Laughlin, then asks.”  The group summarizes their situation, and again asks if he can help with reimbursement. 

He says that he has no idea of the present status of his finances back on Lendore Island, as he assumes that he has been declared dead, with this ex-wife and his business partner both now in possession of his fortune.   He also says that he feels that his primary personal financial obligation is to the families of the passengers and crew who died at the hands of the pirates.  He points out that, since he and his crew are company employees that he could get his company to reimburse the party for what they paid to free the four, which would be one-third of their total.  He also says that he could also get his ex-wife to compensate them for their daughter.  Of the passengers, the only one he knows of is the half-elf, Lanthros Pace, whose father is also a rich businessman from Lendore Island.   He suggests that the party approach this man to get his son back.   He also suggests they determine a fair charge for the “transportation” expense of the teleportation.

They head back out into the other room to talk to the other passengers.   Laughlin explains the situation to the others.   The passengers are asked their story.  The female cleric/fighter named Ellowin is also from the Spindrift Islands, but her family has no money.  She had ventured off to explore the world, and one-month later was captured by the pirates.    The human druid, named Maple-twig, and the Elvin archer, named Hunter, were picked up on the western continent, from the Elvin forests two hundred miles south of Liebercrantz.    Neither appears to have much in the line of assets, or rich families back home.   

The two gnomes and the dwarf had been picked up at the ship’s next port of call, a port city near a mountainous region.   The older gnome explains their story, how the three were with an army comprised of gnomes, dwarves and humans who were fighting a group of giants and orcs in the mountains.    During a high-elevation battle the giants began an avalanche, which swept into the battalion of seventy-five gnomes and twenty-five dwarves that these three were with.   The avalanche carried them over a cliff, where they fell approximately four to five hundred feet, onto rocks and ice below.   These three miraculously survived, and dug themselves out.  They were the only survivors, and spent the next day climbing back up to where they had been, were they found the rest of their army group had lost the battle.    When the three finally caught up to the main army, the army had actually won, and the war was over.   The three were discharged, and were heading home.  They booked passage on the next ship home, which was then attacked by the pirates.

“Sounds like a long string of bad luck,” comments Mark.   “Bad luck?”, counters Mojo, “These three are three of the world’s luckiest gnomes and dwarves ever!  They should have been dead several times over, and now get bailed out of slavery by us, who are planning to just let them go.”  Hiroshi asks about their fighting skills, and Laughlin attests to their having fought courageously against the pirates.  Hiroshi says he will talk to the city leaders of the dwarven Ming clan and resident gnome Shang Clan about hiring them as guards of the Ming Estate, if they are interested.  The three indicate that they are.  

Serita and Laughlin prepare to teleport to Lendore Island.   The half-elf Lanthros wishes to accompany them, but is not given the option, being asked instead to give them his ornamental sword and write a note for his father.  Duegar and Mark also decide to join them.


----------



## Silver Moon (Nov 8, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 40, "You guys have a guest room, right?", September 20, 1018, 10:00 P.M.              

Because of the time difference from the Orient it is 6:00 A.M. on Lendore Island when the group teleport in, arriving near the Laughlin & Whitehall Shipyard.   The crisp sea air blows onto the beach, as the group looks out at the sea.  "Well, at least the company is still in business" Laughlin notes, looking over at the business where three of the five dry-dock facilities have ships under construction, including a large six-mast merchant ship of the same design as the one that was lost to the pirates.  He says it is too early for them to go see the half-elf’s father, so it would be best to check in with his partner or ex-wife.   “Which one first?” Serita asks.  “Both,” he answers, “They’re at the same house.”  

They arrive at the house, Laughlin knocking on the door.  A butler answers, and is totally flabbergasted at seeing who has knocked.   “Hi there, me again!” Laughlin says, “Don’t bother announcing me, I’ll just do it myself,” he says, and rushes past the still shocked servant.  The other three follow, Serita commenting “You’re enjoying this far too much.”  He answers “Allow me this one indulgence, the rest of my day will be far less enjoyable, with me visiting the families of my deceased crew.”     

He then busts into the dining room, where his partner and his ex-wife are both sitting down to breakfast.  Laughlin blurts out “Hi honey, I’m home!” to the shocked expressions on their faces.  She recovers quickly, and demands to know what happened to their daughter.   Laughlin tells her “She’s safe, these people rescued us,” while pointing to Duegar, Mark and Serita.   Duegar exclaims, “Great, breakfast time,” and pulls hops down into a empty chair at the table while grabbing a bowl full of fried eggs, using the serving spoon as his personal utensil.”   

Laughlin goes on to explain how the ship was attacked by pirates and of their spending the last five months as property of slavers.  He explains how the party bought them out of slavery, but had to borrow money to do it, and need to be reimbursed.   The partner, who Laughlin warned the party is quite frugal, is reluctant to pay.  Laughlin pressures him into coming up with the 55,134 gold pieces for the four employees.   

He then gets his wife to commit to paying the 15,433 gold pieces for the daughter.  “You’re paying half,” she tells him.  “And what is the status of my personal wealth?” he asks her.  She and her current husband exchange glances, with the maneventually saying “They found four bodies in the water, we thought you were all dead.”  

“Just as I suspected,” Laughlin says, “Well, we can work that out later, just pay these people.”  The partner says “It will take a while to get that much currency together.”  Duegar leans back, propping his feet on the fancy table, and with a mouth full of food says “No problem, take you’re time, I’ll just stay here as long as it takes.  You guys have a guest room, right?”   A panicked look crosses the woman's face, and her husband says  “I’ll get it today.”  

Serita tells him to add in 2,000 gold pieces each for transportation back to the island.  The partner balks at the amount, until Laughlin points out that they are now approximately ten thousand miles away, so would cost a lot to get home via any means.  The party then leaves, Duegar gabbing some food “for the road,” as they leave.  Serita comments to the dwarf “Well done, you have some uses after all.”  

Next they visit Xavier Pace, the human father of the half-elf fighter.  Laughlin decides that it is best for him to wait outside as they go to enter.  The door is locked, but gives way with a little force from Duegar.  The man, a distinguished and well-dressed middle-aged man sitting in a leather chair by an oak desk looks up, and says “We’re not open yet.”  “You are now,” says Serita, “This is about your son”   She gives him the sword and note, which basically instructs the father to “Pay these people”  

Serita tells the man that they need 40,000 gold pieces, which causes the man to hesitate, and ask for confirmation that they really have his son.   They then call in Laughlin, who enters the room, with Mr. Pace immediately yelling  to him “What happened to my cargo?”  Laughlin quickly relates what he and the boy have gone through for the past five months.   The man agrees to get the money.   

Two hours later the group are at the local bank, geting their money from the accounts of the shipping firm, Pace’s trading firm, and the Whitehill’s personal account.   The party tells both Pace and Whitehill to expect the return of their children and crew within the next day.  They four leave the bank, bidding farewell to Laughlin.  Only then does Serita finally remove the slave collar from Laughlin’s neck, pocketing it.  They teleport back to the hotel room in Y’Cho Kang.

September 21, 1018, 1:00 A.M.

Serita dumps Duegar and Mark from the bag of holding, and talks to Aradyn, who is on guard duty.  He says that the Ming Estate has taken the two gnomes and the dwarf, reimbursing the party the 40,300 that they paid for them.    Aradyn is told how much they were able to obtain in Lendore Island, and does some quick math to conclude that they now have enough to clear up their auction house debt with 198 gold pieces to spare.   Serita gives Aradyn the bags of holding, telling him to closely guard them, and heads off to sleep.  Duegar and Mark also conclude that sleep would be good.

In the morning, Serita teleports the five agreed upon acquisitions back to Lendore Island, leaving from that group only Ellowin, Hunter and Maple-twig.   Mojo suggests that these three be dumped onto their spin-off group, Da’Bears, but Serita refuses to use up two teleports to do this (her ring has a maximum of six charges, and self-recharges one per day).  It is decided to just keep these three until the party can come up with another alternative.

The group of Cassie, Fiona, Duegar, Hiroshi, Kim, Lannon, Mark, Serita and Toshiro head over to the auction house.  They pick up the potions, then ask for the part-minotaur.   He is brought out and given to the party.   The party decides that it is best to engage him in conversation earlier rather than later, to let this massive and well armed (no pun intended) individual know their intentions.   

Cassie explains to him that they are familiar with his religion, the Twin Gods, and that they have a party member who is a Twin Gods cleric.  They explain that they did not purchase him to be a slave, but rather to help him.   Duegar then starts telling him how they will make “A spot for you on our Island where you can bring your whole village to live.”  Mojo stops Duegar, telling him, wait-a-second, we still haven’t decided if there’s a spot on the island for YOU yet.”   Cassie tells the creature “We can figure out future arrangements later, right now we have rented rooms at a nearby inn, where we can go now to continue the conversation.”  The creature indicates that this is acceptable, but that he would also like them to find out what happened to the other four half-minotaurs who had been sold.”   “Fine,” says Serita, “but first things first and before we go to the inn we have one more lot from the auction that we have to pick up.”  The group decides to wait until they are back at the inn to engage the Hengeyokai in conversation.  

The Hengeyokai are brought out.   The two females have been attired in bikini-style clothing.  One of the men is in simple robes, another in armor and the third with a hooded cloak over robes.    Kim speaks to them in the local language, telling them “We are not going to keep you as salves.  We got you to set you free, but we also need your help.  This is not a safe place to talk.  Will you please come with us?  We have lodgings nearby.”


----------



## Silver Moon (Nov 9, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 41, "How to win friends and influence Hengeyokai", September 21, 1018, 9:00 A.M. 

The Hengeyokai and the part-minotaur are brought back to the inn, where all fourteen of the party and their nine acquisitions get together in the main living room.   The Hengeyokai are very apprehensive to the group.   Serita begins the conversation, having Kim translate from common into the local tongue for them.   Serita starts with “The evil mage who removed the protective wall is the one we are out to kill.”   The Hengeyokai are unsure of what to make of this statement, and Aradyn comments “Gee Serita, maybe should give them a bit more background or context.”   She continues, “We are not going to harm you.  We purchased you from those jerks who took from your home.”  

The female Hengeyokai of the falcon sub-race sub-race speaks to Kim, who translates her question of “Why?”  Serita answers “So we won’t get ripped apart by your people.”  “What was that about putting things into context,” Lannon murmurs to Aradyn.    Mojo interjects “Tell them we bought them to release them, but not here, we need something from them first.”   Kim translates this.  

The female Hengeyokai then replies, in Common “So, what do you want.”  Lono starts to speak, saying “Well Babe, now that you ask.” and then Mojo elbows him to shut up.  Serita continues “We want safe passage through your territory.”  “Well, that’s not all I want from her” Lono starts to say, until Duegar shoves a carrot into his mouth.   Lono and Duegar start to engage in a wrestling match, Lono eventually getting the carrot dislodged, yelling to Duegar to leave him alone, “or else”, adding “Can’t you see I’m getting somewhere with them.”   

Serita tells the Hengeyokai “Just ignore them.   All we want is safe passage through you land, in order to kill the mage at the castle in the center.”   “So you can set yourself up as the rulers there?” the female asks.   “No,” yells Mojo, “We just want revenge, not to be your landlord.”  “So you’ll let us free, but only if we take you to our land where you can be a danger to our people,” she comments.    “You’ll be freed either way,” says Serita, “We just want your help.”

"Let me try" Hiroshi says.  He then goes on to tell the Hengeyokai in the local tongue about how Morgarth not only attacked the party of the Silver Moon at their home, but was also the one responsible to removing the anti-magic barrier around the Hengeyokai biosphere.   He explains that this evil Mage has the power to again remove this barrier, but how if the Silver Moon stops him it will remain safe and intact.

Meanwhile, Timothy has done a Detect Alignment on these creatures, identifying the speaker to be lawful good, the other female to be of good alignment, but the three male Hengeyokai to be evil aligned.  He whispers this information to Serita, who tells the party “Some of them are evil,” gesturing to the Hengeyokai.   The female speaker asks, “What is evil?”  Mojo answers “Bad, not good.”  “What is good?” she asks.   The party then has a great deal of difficulty trying to explain these concepts without using the works good or evil as part of the definition.   Finally, Cassie comes up with “Evil is those who take advantage of others and are destructive.”  Mojo whispers to Narg “So far that describes most of our party.”

The female says “That is not us.  We are not evil; we have harmed no one.  It is your type who captured us and made us slaves.”   Serita tries to explain Timothy’s power, as it was given to him by his gods, but might not work when dealing with their race, even though he thinks the three Hengeyokai are evil.    The female replies  “My people are not this evil.  We do not enslave or capture others.   We do not try to kill others.  We all get along.  I spit on your gods.”  

Gesturing to the three males, Serita says “But do they follow the rules?  Do they freely work with others?”  The woman replies  “All of us, all of us work together.  We have heard stories of your type of person, making war, killing, we do not do this.”   “What do you do?” asks Serita.  “Trust, love,” the female answers.    “Great, the Hengeyokai are a Hippie commune,” Mojo comments.   “Why should I trust you, or any of you people?” the female asks.   “You can trust me Babe,” says Lono, “I can offer you some love.”  

“We only want the man who established the Castle in the middle of your area,” says Serita.  “Established?  You mean the Father of our Race.”  “No, not Li-Tak,” interjects Hiroshi, “The one who lives there now.”  “Ah, the Storm God,” she answers.  “Yes,” says Mojo, “Our job is to destroy the Storm God.  Will you help us?”   She answers “We could maybe take you to a friend near the biosphere, who you could stay with while we consider this,” she says, still rather apprehensively.   Lono says “Let me spend some time with her, I’ll convince her.”  “Can’t you shut him up?” Serita asks to Mojo.  

At this point the newly acquired human druid Maple-twig raises his hand to ask a question.  Serita turns to him, and says, “Yeah, what do you want?”    He answers “Am I to understand that you’re planning to take all of us with you to attack a god?”  “Yes,” Serita says.  Maple-twig says, “Can I remind you that I’m just a first level druid.”   The Hengeyokai spokeswoman immediately reacts to this, moving towards him and enthusiastically saying  “You’re a Druid!  Our race befriends druids.”  “Hey, we’re Druids too!” Serita interjects, gesturing to herself and Kim.  “You don’t speak or act like any druid we’ve ever met,” the female tells Serita.   Kim then introduces herself, the name getting a reaction from all of the Hengeyokai except for the one of the cat sub-race.   The spokeswoman exclaims, “You’re Kim-Sung!  We’ve heard of you.  The Elders speak highly of you.”    

Just as the Hengeyokai finally begin to act receptively to the party, Lono again starts to speak to her, saying “Listen Babe.”  Before he can say anything further to mess this up both Timothy and Aradyn grab him, shove him into one of the bedrooms, and shut the door behind them.   They hear Lono protesting and fighting to get free, then nothing, as Timothy casts a Silence spell inside the bedroom.    

The female speaks to her four associates in the Hengeyokai language, then turns back to Kim and says “Kim-Sung, Leader of this group against the Storm God, we will help you.”  Kim starts to say that she isn’t the leader, but Toshiro stops her with an abrupt “We would welcome your help.”  The female repeats her previous offer to take the party to visit a friend near the biosphere, and asks when they want to leave.   The party has a quick discussion, concluding that their business in the city is nearly finished.


----------



## Silver Moon (Nov 10, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 42, "This sounds like a really, really bad idea", September 21, 1018, 10:00 A.M.  

The part-minotaur, who introduces himself as Cheveyo (which means "Spirit Warrior" in the Hopi language) reminds them that they have promised to help him find out about the others sold with his lot.   Serita says, “Yes, we did agree to that.”  Duegar, Mojo, Narg and Toshiro decide to join Serita and Cheveyo for this.   They decide to begin at the Cathedral to Huan-Ti, as its High Priest had purchased the female half-minotaur.  They travel through the city, getting many stares from passers by (probably due to either the nine-foot tall four-armed Cheveyo or the “kick me” sign that Mojo put on Narg’s back).

They arrive at the Cathedral, a large building with a stone foundation, atop which an oak structure with red-tinted glass windows.   They enter, seeing that much of the interior is also red.  There are statues of Huan-Ti, riding a chariot pulled by pegasi.  A priest approaches them.  Toshiro says they wish to see the High Priest, to which the priest immediately answers “Yes, come with me.”   They are escorted to a back room, where the priest is seated in a large chair, with a table of opened books besides him.    Seated in a chair near him is the female half-minotaur.   She is still wearing her plate armor, but has removed the helmet.   The group also notices both the slave collar is no longer on her neck, and the High Priest is not wearing the collar control ring.   She is excited to see Cheveyo enter the room.   

The High Priest looks to the party, and says in common “Good.  You got my message.”  Narg answers “Sure.”   The Priest gestures to the female half-minotaur, and says, “She was concerned about what became of her friends.”  “So was he,” says Serita, gesturing to the tall guy.   The priest says, “As you can see, she is safe here.   I had hoped to purchase the whole lot, but had limited funds, and was outbid on all but her.   She is no longer a slave, and has agreed to join my church as a member of the clergy.”   

The High Priest goes on to say that the other three half-minotaurs are also safe.  The Emperor’s Treasurer purchased them, as he had need to new guards for his vault, as some past employees had been caught stealing  In addition to strength, the half-minotaurs will provide a physical presence to deter future thefts.  The High Priest had already made arrangements for him and the female to visit at the Emperor’s Estate each week, to observe religious services with the others.  The priest then asks the party what their plans are for their captive.  Serita and Mojo lead the conversation, explaining that many of their party follow the Twin Gods, and that was their interest in him.  They say that he is not a slave, and is free to make his own decisions.  The High Priest then invites him to live at the Cathedral.

The tall guy declines, stating that it might not be safe for either of them.   He explains that, even through he is a follower and believer in the Twin Gods, he is still part-demon, and is harmed by things such as holy symbols and holy water.  That is why the Twin Gods markings on his armor are only painted on rather than being metal holy symbols.   He says that he has also inherited a quick temper from his demon heritage, which might make matters difficult between the High Priest and his followers.    Mojo appears concerned about this new information of demon powers and a quick temper.

Cheveyo then goes on to tell something of his origin, how he and the others were raised by tribal humans (this world’s equivalent of Native Americans) who were followers of Hoturu, the Native American Wind and Weather God.    Their peaceful life there was disrupted when the Minotaur tribe that their mothers had escaped from found them.  For the safety of the tribe, the half-minotaurs then fled, and have been hunted down in the years since then.    “Hunted down, hold on just a minute there.” says Mojo, “You mean there’s a whole group of minotaurs chasing after you.”  “Oh no,” says the tall guy, which calms Mojo down until Cheveyo finishes with “They usually hire the local assassins guilds to do the hunting.  If you see a single minotaur with a group of assassins it’s probably them.”  “HOLD IT JUST ONE MINUTE THERE!” Mojo yells.

“So what are your plans?” the High Priest interjects.  Cheveyo replies  “Well, we came to this land since it was very far from our home, to throw off those after us.  As Huan-Ti, the other deity of the Twin Gods, was worshipped here we thought it would be safe for us here.    While I can think of no safer place for her (gesturing to the female half-minotaur) than to be protected by a High Priest, and it sounds like the Vault of the Emperor’s Estate is probably about the safest and best-guarded place in the city for the other three.  My presence, however, could put them all at risk.   On the off chance that our hunters do follow us to this place it is perhaps best that I move on, to draw them away from this area before the sanctuary of these four is found.  I’m the one that the Minotaur chief, my father, really wants to get back.   I guess I’ll go with these people (gesturing to Mojo, Narg and Serita).   

Mojo starts to strongly protest, when Serita casually turns to Cheveyo and asks “Want to go kill a Storm God?”  He replies “Sounds invigorating.”  They leave the cathedral, Mojo stating that "Taking someone into the party who stands out, and is being hunted, sounds like a really, really bad idea." 

Duegar, Mojo, Narg, Serita, Toshiro and Cheveyo are returning from the Huan-Ti Cathedral when a boy runs up to them and gives Toshiro the message that he is wanted back at the auction house.   Serita swears in response, then the six head over in that direction.  Rather than being any problem, the owner of the auction house instead has two messages for him.  The first is that the High Priest wanted to talk to them, to which Serita says “Done it already.”  The second is that the seller of the Hengeyokai has purchased tables for Hiroshi and Toshiro for the following week’s auction, where five more Hengeyokai will be auctioned off.  The owner also says that he will reserve a selling space and buying table for Hiroshi at the following week’s gem and jewelry auction.   They return to the inn.

The messages are relayed to Hiroshi.  The Hengeyokai spokesperson wishes to know what the party is planning to do about the other five to be auctioned off.  “Look,” says Narg, “I came here to take Morgarth's head off and am not planning to do any more anthropology or zoology.”  “You’re just going to leave my comrades then, so be sold as pets?” she asks.  Cassie tries to explain that they do not have the money to buy them.   Kim tries to tell that that they can try.   Lannon comments “So we’ll come out of this with a bigger menagerie and still no cash,”   “Not fair,” a player answers, “I play this game to escape reality.”

Hiroshi intervenes, and explains to the spokeswoman that the party could maybe get money from the treasure pile of Storm God to buy them with.   The spokeswoman wants him to pledge that they will do this.  Hiroshi says that, while that is indeed their intentions, it is possible that they will not survive their battle with the Storm God, so he would not be comfortable making any pledges of their actions beyond the coming battle.  This line of reason appeases the spokes-woman, but manages to get the druid Maple-twig even more upset, reiterating that as a first-level druid he really thinks it is a bad idea to take on a Storm God.    “Don’t worry,” says Narg, “You may not die until the second or third day.”  Gesturing to the three low-level additions, Mojo asks Narg “Are you trying to say these three are expendable?”  “Let’s put them in red shirts,” is Serita’s reply. 

The party decides that their business in the city of Y’Cho Kang is concluded, and that it is time to get to the biosphere.  They do not trust the Hengeyokai with a teleportation device, nor are they fond of having to travel eight hundred miles.   Looking at the map, they decide they could go to Chunming, which would be closer, but still several hundred miles from their final destination.  Kim tells the party that she has actually seen the biosphere, from a hilltop eighty-five miles to the north of it.   They debate having her teleport them directly to the sphere, but since she has only viewed it from a distance there is a sixteen-percent chance of teleportation error, as opposed to a three-percent chance if she teleports to the hilltop that she knows.   Concluding that eighty-five miles is better than eight hundred, they opt for that.    A reduce spell is cast on Cheveyo.  Serita transforms to a bird and lands on Kim’s shoulder, and the others all go into the Bags of Holding.   Kim picks up the bags, and teleports to the hilltop.


----------



## Silver Moon (Nov 11, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 43, "Reunion for Kim"  September 21, 1018, 12:00 P.M. 

The party is emptied out of the bags of holding, seeing a 270-degree viewpoint of the surrounding lands.   There is nothing but forests as far as the eye can see.   Kim is asked where the biosphere is.  She gestures to the south, saying that it is transparent and can only be seen from here when the sunrise reflects off of it at dawn.  “Dawn?  Well, that’s no going to happen,” says Narg.  

The slave collars are now removed from all nine of the acquisitions. The group has decided that the three 1st level adventurers from the slave auction would be safest in the elvan forests.  Ellowin asks about where the elvan forests are.  Kim replies that the group is now on the southern border of those forests and says “just head anywhere that way,” pointing to the north. The elves Ellowin and Hunter and the human druid Maple-twig bid the party farewell, and head off.  “There goes the dead wood,” comments Lono.  “Most of it anyway,” replies Narg, looking directly at Lono as he says it.  The group sets off on foot, heading south, with Lannon complaining about all of the walking that the party has to do.

September 22 & 23, 1018:

The party spends two uneventful days traveling south.   The five Hengeyokai keep to themselves, not interacting with the party any more than necessary.    Cassie manages to teach Hiroshi his first magic-user cantrip, FireFinger.   The group finds out a bit more of Cheveyo’s background.  He tells of being raised by the this-world equivalent of Native Americans, and of his being a follower of Hoturu, the wind and weather god.  

September 24, 1018, 10:00 A.M.:

The group arrives in the vicinity of the biosphere.  The Hengeyokai spokeswoman, the one of the falcon sub-race, says that they are looking for a man named Chong-Tai.  He is a fifth Level male Human Druid, who lives in the forests to the southwest of the biosphere.    He has a falcon companion named Chu-Tai and they are friends to all of the Ki'Jor-lath, the Hengeyokai avian scouts, those of the falcon sub-race in particular

They arrive at Chong-Tai’s tree house home, and the five Hengeyokai investigate it.  They find that Chong-Tai is not in residence.  The female ranger of the cat sub-race assumes her biped cat form, and investigates the area for scents.  She finds that the human scents are two weeks old, but that there are fresher scents of two gnomes and an orc.  They relate this to the party, with Lono commenting “Maybe it was just Timothy, wearing orc boots so he could be with the gnomes and throw us off.”  The four rangers (the spokeswoman, humanoid cat, Aradyn and Mark) check for tracks.   [The group also has a side discussion on how they are now violating Gary Gygax's original rule about how no more than three rangers could ever operate in one place.  "Gee, does that mean that the world will now explode?" one of the player's asks.]    

They eventually find a trail, with they follow for about a mile, the party following behind.   At that point the Hengeyokai stop and ask the party to wait there, then immediately disappear into the forest.  “Where the hell did they go?” Narg asks.   “They didn’t say,” answers Kim, “just for us to wait here.”

About twenty minutes later the Hengeyokai return, now each carrying weapons.   To say that this upsets Narg would be an understatement.    “What transpires here,” Mojo yells out, beating Aradyn to his signature line.  The spokeswoman tells him that since Chong-Tai is missing something is apparently wrong, they were uncomfortable traveling through this area unarmed.  They knew of a weapons cache nearby, so they decided to arm themselves.  Narg informs her that she could have told them in advance what they were doing.     

The group continues onward, with the humanoid cat ranger now finding an even fresher trail, comprised of three gnomes, three elves and an orc.   They continue to follow this for a mile until a pair of half-elves, one male the other female, emerge from behind two trees.  Both half-elves are armed, but not carrying the weapons in a threatening manner.   Kim-Sung recognizes them both (refer to Chapter 25, "Kim's Story") telling the party that she knows these two.   She approaches them, accompanied by Aradyn.   After a brief conversation, the party agrees to accompany the half-elves back to their camp.   When asked about the druid Chong-Tai, the two half-elves exchange glances, the male saying “We’ll tell you once we are in the safety of our camp.”  

The group travels for about a mile, arriving at a camp, in a small thinner forested section surrounded by a very thick and heavily overgrown-forested area.   There are three others present, two gnomes and a half-orc.  The older of the two gnomes is dressed in cloth clothing, and surrounded by small animals.  The other two are attired as monks.   Both Kim and the older gnome are excited to see each other and embrace, with Mojo muttering, “I’ll have what he’s having.”  “Lucky bastard,” Lannon mutters.    Narg turns to both Lannon and Mojo, commenting “You two love-struck dopes would wander in front of a buzz-saw for her.”  “If that’s what she wants,” Mojo answers.  “I should bang your heads together,” Narg answers.  “If that would please her,” Mojo replies.  Lono tells Timothy “Hey, she’s got a thing for male gnomes too!”

The male half-elf introduces himself as Way-Elorra-Chun, and introduces the female half-elf as his sister Mei-Elorra-Chun.   He says that their mother, May-Elorra, is the leader of the Elorra-Eng Team.   She is currently out on a scouting mission along with the party’s mage, Yulo-Eng, brother of the older gnome and father of the gnome monk.    The older gnome is introduced as Yun-Eng, and Kim tells the party that he is her druidic teacher and mentor.   The gnome monk is introduced as Yala-Eng, and the half-orc monk is introduced as Chi.  Lannon is very apprehensive of the half-orc, but is in a calmer than usual mood today, so hasn't tried to kill him (yet). 

Way explains that they are currently observing a large group of slavers who have set up a camp five miles away.  These slavers have been in the area for the past month, and number nearly two hundred.  They all have horses, and have been practicing the capture of animals, apparently for an assault on the biosphere.  Lannon mutters “Great, now that we’ve done all this walking we finally find a place to get mounts.”  Way says that his party was first alerted to the presence of these slavers by Chi, whose sister is with them.   Chi is from the same monastery as Yala-Eng.  Unlike many monasteries, theirs allows non-humans to join and also permits the monks to remain in touch with their birth families.   Chi became concerned when he heard who his sister was involved with.   He fears that either she will be unsuccessful and killed by the Hengeyokai, or successful and take up the life of a slaver, neither prospect of which appeals to him.

The Hengeyokai spokesperson asks what this has to do with Chong-Tai.  Yun states that the slavers presently have captured six Hengeyokai, as well as the druid Chong-Tai and his falcon companion, apparently mistaking these two for being a pair of the Hengeyokai's avain scouts, the Ki’Jor-lath.  The Hengeyokai spokeswoman declares that they must all be rescued.  “Just one damned minute here,” says Narg, “We’re not the animal rescue league!”  Mojo mutters "I don't know, it is starting to look like we are."  

The spokeswoman declares that the party MUST rescue them if they want any cooperation from the Hengeyokai.  Narg declares "I've had it with being dictated to by a walking bird!  I came here to get revenge for the attack on the island, and will get it with or without their help."   It is pointed out to Narg that entering the Biosphere, without the cooperation of its inhabitants, will result in the whole party getting attacked.   Narg's reply gives hint to his below-average wisdom, saying “So we’re down a few points when we get to Morgarth, no big deal.”  Mark comments that given Morgarth's power, a few points could make a difference.  Serita comments that if they have to fight twenty miles of Hengeyokai it might also be more than just a few points that they would be down.

Thankfully this debate is interrupted by the return of May-Elorra and Yulo-Eng, both being glad to see Kim-Sung again.  May is also pleased to see Hiroshi, who she hasn’t seen in several years.  Both Lono and Mojo do a double take when they see May-Elorra, as she is one of the most beautiful high elves that they have ever set eyes on.   Lono asks Way if she is single.   The half-elf answers, “Well, technically yes, although she and my father do have a relationship." He then adds in a semi-threatening manner "I'd forget about it if I were you.”


----------



## Silver Moon (Nov 13, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 44, "Battle plans", September 24, 1018: 

May is quickly brought up to speed about who the Silver Moon are and what they want.  May states that they have been observing these slavers for the past two weeks.   She had originally alerted the elvan leader about this, feeling that the elvan army might be able to deter the slavers, but the leader felt it was too far outside of the elvan forests to be something for them to be involved with.  “How far away is it?” asks Narg.   “The elvan forests are approximately one-hundred north,” she answers.  “Geesh, Why can’t you people just keep everything in one place?” Narg answers.

Ignoring Narg, May goes on to say that, while the elvan leader said he would investigate, their group is pretty much on their own.  Their concern increased once they got to the area and Yun discovered that his apprentice had been captured.    Their original plan was just to capture Chi’s sister at a time when she left the camp with a roving patrol, but now they also need to also free Chong-Tai and his falcon.   “And the rest of the captured Hengeyokai,” the Hengeyokai spokeswoman interrupts with.  "She's really starting to get on my nerves," Mojo mutters.    Mark adds "Yeah, I wish one of the other ones knew Common" (Actually, the ranger of the cat-subclass does, she has just kept that piece of information to herself).

Several members of the Silver Moon feel that this side diversion will only take a short amount of time.  “But they’re not who we came here to fight,” says Narg.   “I just want to blow something up,” Serita comments.  Cassie points out that freeing these prisoners could potentially help with the Silver Moon's relationship with the Hengeyokai.  The spokeswoman agrees, saying that if they free these prisoners she will speak favorably to the Elders.  “Well, why don’t you go do that NOW, and save us some time,” says Narg.    May pulls Kim aside, and says that Narg’s idea of sending away the Hengeyokai would probably be a very good idea, that they have further information about the slavers, but not to be said in front of the Hengeyokai.  Kim discreetly relates this, and Narg tells the spokeswoman “OK, We’re going to free them, You go tell your Elders.”  The five Hengeyokai all leave, heading in the direction of the biosphere.   Narg comments that he hopes they send back "a spokesperson with a better attitude.”

Once the Hengeyokai are gone May relates to the party that they know even more of the slaver’s plans.   Apparently, during the five days when the anti-magic sphere around the biosphere was down Chi’s sister used a Ring of Invisibility to follow two separate slaver-raiding parties into the Hengeyokai territory.   She correctly assumed that the creatures would be too preoccupied with their visible and attacking enemy to notice an invisible enemy a short distance behind them.   She used these visits to map out the territory, and knows exactly where to lead the slavers.  If the Hengeyokai were aware that she has this knowledge  then her continued existence would be perceived as a threat to them.  Chi therefore does not want the Hengeyokai to know this about his sister.  

May-Elora draws a diagram in the dirt of the slaver camp.  It is in the middle of the forest, occupying an area approximately five hundred feet in diameter.   The layout has a make-shift corral holding approximately 100 horses on the western edge, a larger corral holding approximately 200 horses on the southeastern edge, and three-hundred foot long “training area” on the northern edge, this being the only tree-free straightaway, where the mounted riders do practice runs, training to catch the Hengeyokai.  Between and beside these areas are eighteen rows of canvas tents, varying from three to eleven tents in each row, the rows being anything but straight.  In the very center is a large, 20 x 25-foot leaders' tent.  Located fifty to one-hundred feet from this tent, to the northwest, north, east, and southeast, are four cages, each of which currently contains two captives.  

She says that the slavers don’t stick to any specified schedule, with usually a few mounted patrols guarding the encampment.   “There you go Timothy, something to use your sleepy-dust on,” Serita says sarcastically.   Duegar then breaks into a chorus of “Mr. Sandman.”  The group formulates a plan.  The main assault group will consist of Cassie, Duegar, Lannon, Mark, Mojo and Narg.   They will come in from the woods north of the training area, and head straight for the leader’s tent.   Their main objective is to incapacitate the leaders.   Coming in alongside them will be May, Way, Mei and Chi, whose objective will be to capture Chi’s sister.

Two separate trios will simultaneously move in to free the captives.    The group of Kim, Lono and Timothy will position themselves near the northern edge of the western corral, to then head the remaining 100 feet to the northwestern and northern cages.   Similarly, Yala, Yulo and Yun will position themselves near the northern edge of the southeastern corral, to then head the remaining 100 feet to the eastern and southeastern cages.   At the southeastern corral Fiona and Toshiro will attempt to free and disperse the horses, with Cheveyo doing the same at the other corral. Aradyn will position himself in a tree to the east, to fire arrows where needed.  Hiroshi and Serita will position themselves in a tree to the south, from which she can target bolts from her Call Lightning spell. 

Everyone moves into position, with the groups getting into position without being seen by the two mounted patrols (one of six, the other of eight) traveling around the outer perimeter of the camp.     The main assault group watches as a group of thirteen riders being a practice run on the training field.    To the south, Serita is now completed her first turn of casting time, and prepares to bring down a Lightning Bolt.  

[DM's note: This module had now been running for five months without a single combat encounter, and it would be at least another month until they got to Morgarth, so I threw this slaver scenario together to give them an opportunity to fight something.]


----------



## Silver Moon (Nov 14, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 45, "Assault on the Slaver Camp", September 24, 1018, 3:00 P.M. 

Serita sends down her first Lightning Bolt into the leader’s tent for seventy-eight points of damage, which  serves as the signal for the assault to begin.    The sound and flash of Serita’s massive lightning bolt also alerts the enemy camp to the presence of the party.   The slavers emerge from tents throughout the camp, with those exiting tents nearest to the four prisoner cages proceed towards them as guards.   A group of thirteen horsemen on the practice field stop to see what is going on.   

The eight separate groupings of the Silver Moon and their allies mount their assaults and/or rescue missions.  The main assault group headsacross the training ground, with the dwarves Lannon and Duegar branching off to the side.  Cassie, Mark, Mojo and Narg head straight across towards a row of tents that three enemies emerge from, each attired as clerics.

Meanwhile, the quartet of May, Way, Mei and Chi quickly cross the training ground, making a beeline towards the leader’s tent to attempt to kidnap Chi’s sister.  The other members of May’s team, the gnomes Yala, Yulo and Yun, make their way towards the first cage, using some tents as cover.   Fiona and Toshiro open up the gates to the eastern corral, and she then uses her wand of fear to panic them.   Both then move into the corral.   

Kim, Lono and Timothy make their way into the camp from the other corral.   As enemies begin to emerge from the tents, they find cover behind trees.   They then proceed to the back of a line of tents near the first prisoner cage.

Several enemies emerge from a tent and move towards an unguarded cage occupying two Hengeyokai, one in the crane humanoid biped form, the other in human form. Lannon and Duegar decide to take them on these enemies directly, with Duegar charging forward.   

The horsemen from the training track turn and begin to make their way through the camp, making them excellent targets for Aradyn, who unfortunately misses his first two shots by rolling a pair of “1’s”. 

Fiona and Toshiro both decide that they can best proceed from horseback.   Given her prior experience riding horses and pegasi, as well as her past occupation as a teamster, she has no trouble grabbing a mount.  Fiona then leads a stampede of a group of thirty horses out of the corral and into the main part of the enemy camp.   Toshiro likewise grabs a horse and rides off into the main camp.  

Nearby, the gnomes spot five enemies who have emerged from a line of tents near the prisoner cage, and have clothing and weapons normally associated with magic-users.  The gnome wizard Yala throws a Fireball into the nearest three, dropping them. 

Cassie and one of the enemy clerics toss spells simultaneously, hers being a Silence spell, which prevents them from any further spell casting.   Their spell is a Hold Person, which both Narg and Mojo save from.  Mark, unfortunately, gets held.  Since he is in the rear of the group the other three do not notice that he is stopped.   

The quartet heading towards the leader’s tent are almost there, with the monk Chi taking the lead.  He pulls up the side of the flame-engulfed canvas structure, disappearing inside.  The other three head around towards the back of the tent.   

Cheveyo begins chopping the ropes off the rail posts to the corral.  He then runs into the corral, projecting Fear on the horses, which charge around, with many running off into the forests.  He continues to break down rail posts for them to escape.  

Narg and Mojo reach the enemy clerics.  One tries to hit him with a board with a handle attached.  “You’ve got to be kidding.  Get a real weapon,” Narg tells him.  Cassie assists against these with a Magic Missile spell, the three low-level clerics not lasting long against their opponents.  

Duegar and Lannon continue to fight the men guarding the cage, with Duegar managing to kill two of them and Lannon killing one, both taking a few hits in return.   Not far from the dwarves Aradyn succeeds is dropping one of the horsemen, with a pair of near-perfect shots.   

Over by the eastern cage, the gnomes see that six enemies have moved in to guard it.  The druid Yun also sees five trees near this cage, and casts and Entangle spell in order to incapacitate these guards.   The trio then moves in towards the cage.

Lono and Timothy start collapsing the tents they are behind, as Kim decides to copy her mentor and casts an Entangle spell onto the trees near the prisoner cage, grabbing four of the five guards.   The cage contains two Hengeyokai, both in humanoid biped form, one of the fox sub-race the other of the owl sub-race.  

Two enemy leaders emerge from the burning tent.   One is a half-orc fighter and the other is the orc/ogre hybrid, standing around eight feet tall and brandishing a bastard sword and a short sword.   Narg charges these two, the half-orc attempting to stop him with a lasso.  Narg swings out his sword-of-sharpness, cutting the lasso in half and charging into the biggest enemy.   Simultaneous to this, Cassie hits the taller one with a Magic Missile spell as Mojo lets loose his Hammer of Throwing into the same foe.  

Duegar takes out the guard who had been fighting Lannon, allowing Lannon the opportunity to pick the lock on the cage.  Duegar moves in to fight the remaining two guards by this cage.  

Narg strikes at the taller enemy, missing him, but Mojo is successful with his second hammer toss.  The half-orc then uses his own weapon, a magical man-catcher, which is a spiked “U” shaped metal fork at the end of a pole.  The weapon hits, knocking Narg to the ground.   Sword in hand, Narg strikes the wooden shaft of this weapon with the Nargblade, destroying the polearm.  Narg tells the half-orc “You should forget about the strings and sticks and try using a real weapon instead.”

Cassie sees the group of horsemen now charging towards the leaders tent, and tosses a fireball into their midst.   This catches and drops four of them, causing the next pair of horses to panic and thrown their riders.  This leaves only two riders in front of the fireball and four behind, one of which then gets felled by two more of Aradyn’s arrows.

At the eastern cage, the Monk Yulo opens the lock, freeing the Druid Chong-Tai and his falcon companion Chu-Tai.  The two horsemen who had escaped the fireball charge towards their leaders, but are then cut down by a lightning bolt cast by the gnome wizard Yala.  The other three riders on the training ground now decide to retreat just as Aradyn picks off another one of them.  The two scatter into the forests.   Meanwhile, Cassie’s owl Deanna alerts her to the eight horsemen charging towards her from 150 feet behind, apparently one of the patrols that had been returning to the camp. 

Narg regains his footing, getting struck by the taller enemy leader’s shortsword.  Mojo again places a successful hammer throw into this foe.   The half-orc draws a wakazashi, a type of Oriental shortsword.  He successfully stabs Narg, barely penetrating Narg’s armor for minimal damage.  Narg casually looks towards this foe, and says “Ah, so you took my advice and are finally using a blade.  See how much better that works.”   Cassie finally notices that Mark is held, and breaks him from this.  Mark immediately charges forward to assist Narg.  Mojo also begins to move forward, still throwing his hammer at the enemy.

Kim, Lono and Timothy make their way to the western cage.  Lono is unsuccessful at picking the lock.  He then notices that each of the six iron sides to the cage were apparently brought in separately, as there are two hinge bolts on the outside of each side.   He begins to pry off one of the bolts.   Kim begins a long conversation with the humanoid owl.  [Kim's player wanted to start an owl Hengeyokai as a new playing charter, so both of these are hers. Another player comments “It’s official, you’re part of the group when you wind up talking to yourself as part of the role playing.”   Another player adds “That only becomes a problem when you start arguing with yourself.”]

The monk Chi emerges from the back of the flaming leader’s tent, seeing his sister cautiously moving away to the south, using trees as cover.    She is apparently waiting for Fiona to ride close enough to her for a backstab, so does not notice as her monk brother covers the thirty-foot distance to her.   His allies also see him, and follow in that direction.

With his exceptional strength, Lono gets the second bolt off the cage, and pries apart the two sides enough for the two Hengeyokai to get out.  They then head over towards the next cage, which only has two guards around it.  This cage has two Hengeyokai of the duck sub-race.   “Great,” comments Narg's player, “We came here to mop the floor with a high level mage and we end up rescuing a pair of ducks!”  “How the mighty have fallen,” another player states. 

Duegar continues to fight the remaining guard, as Lannon releases the two prisoners from the cage, then goes to assist Duegar.    Working together, they soon drop the remaining foe, but another slaver then charges in to hit Duegar from behind.  Duegar strikes him back, and then is assisted by one of the rescued  Hengeyokai in human form, who strikes down the enemy with a karate chop to the neck. 

Narg and his foes continue to fight.  Mark charges in, also striking at the taller of the enemy foes, with Mojo’s hammer again connecting.  Between the three of them, he falls.   They then pivot towards the half-orc, who successfully strikes Narg twice this round.  Deciding that the fighters now have the lone enemy leader under control, Cassie lets a fireball into the eight horsemen charging down on her.  The fireball drops the front four, the next two panicking and their riders dismounting to calm them.  The rear two riders break off to the side, continuing to charge towards her.

Chi grabs his sister, who struggles to get free from him.   May, Way and Mei are soon upon them, and help Chi to tie and gag her.   The four then start to head off to the east, as the clearest path out of the camp, followed by their three gnome allies.    

Fiona’s stampede charges straight into the line of tents as soldiers, trampling everything in its path.   This also works to bisect the camp itself into two sections, preventing a group of approximately sixty enemies to her south from coming to their leader’s assistance.   Cheveyo notice’s her success with this, and changes his tactic from panicking the horses to herding together another stampede.    He kicks down fence posts nearest to the southern row of tents, and starts a stampede out of it.  

Serita is now to the point where she can throw another lightning bolt.  Unfortunately, she cannot target the two enemy leaders without also hitting Narg.  She looks for another target, identifying two of the enemies to be a pair of magic-users, and sends sixty-one point bolt into them, which proves to be fatal.

A pair of enemy mages begins making their way towards the leaders tent.  Toshiro rides straight towards them, causing one to let loose with magic missiles into his horse.   As the horse falls Toshiro dives from it.  He lands running, sword extended, and skewers the mage.  The other mage prepares to attack him with an oriental weapon called an Uchi-ne, which is essentially a knife attached to a string with a weight on the end.  

Timothy casts a Hold Person on the two guards by the next cage.  One becomes held; the other does not, prompting an attack by Lono.    The attack is successful, but the man is still standing.   Four Magic Missiles then strike him from an unknown source, which drops the slaver.   Lono then goes to open the lock.   

Cassie continues to check the bodies of the three clerics, finding a candle to be magical in addition to the Tui-fa that the one had used to fight Narg with.  Her familiar Deanna alerts her to the pair of charging horsemen that are now only sixty feet away.   Before Cassie can react to this, however, a fireball drops these two horsemen.   Since the only other two mages, Fiona and Yulo Eng, are both in sight far ahead of her and preoccupied Cassie has no idea who threw the spell.  She decides not to look a gift horse in the mouth.   Meanwhile, the half-orc is finally brought down by the combined efforts of Mark, Mojo and Narg.

Nearby, Toshiro tackles his own magic-user foe, and knocks him unconscious.  He the picks up and pockets the man’s Uchi-ne, which is apparently magical.  Next, he stops a pair of horses, typing the mage onto one as a prisoner, and climbing onto the second.

Back at the remaining cage holding prisoners, the lock is opened, and the two Hengeyokai fly out in duck form.   “That’s the last of the prisoners,” Timothy yells.   “Let’s get the hell out of here,” Cassie yells back.


----------



## Silver Moon (Nov 16, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 46, “Leaving? What a good idea!” September 24, 1018, 

The dwarves Duegar and Lannon take off with two freed Hengeyokai on foot to the northeast.   

Meanwhile, Fiona yells out to the other “I’m on my way”, as she rides up with a group of fifteen horses.  Using her horse to slow the stampede she approaches the majority of the party.

Narg checks the weapons of both fallen leaders, concluding that the tall one’s shortsword and half-orc’s wakazashi are both magical, and snags them.  Not knowing what the tall creature is, Cassie insists that it be put into the bag of holding for later study, tossing the bag to Narg.   It’s a struggle, but Narg and Mark working together eventually manage to shove the large body through the bag’s opening.

Serita and Hiroshi see that the party is preparing to depart, and manage to stop a pair of horse that 
Cheveyo scared in their direction.  They then circumnavigate around the camp in a counter-clockwise direction, avoiding the enemy.

Cheveyo is too large and heavy to ride a horse.  He stops four horses, and with his telekinesis ability he quickly put together a makeshift chariot using saddles, ropes and a wheelbarrow.   Using all four of his arms to hold the reigns, and using his telekinesis ability to steady it, he is able to sit in and steer the wheelbarrow heading off after Hiroshi and Serita.

The party and the freed prisoners climb onto the horses that Fiona brought.  Cassie, Kim, Lono Mark, Mojo, Narg, Timothy approach and grab horses.  The fox sub-race Hengeyokai knows how to ride and pulls the humanoid Owl Hengeyokai up with him.   

“I’ll take a horse too,” yells a nearby voice.  Fiona turns to see Hendry Junior emerge from the woods accompanied by a female Hengeyokai in the cat humanoid form.  Cassie is surprised to see the human mage again and correctly concludes that he was the one who had throw the additional Fireball and Magic Missiles.   They ride off to the Northeast, Fiona bringing along the other six horses that she had gathered.

Three hundred feet away Aradyn also sees his potential rival.  He says nothing, but the disgusted look on his face is priceless.   Aradyn grabs a nearby horse to ride off to the northeast, following in the same direction as the others. 

Fleeing the slaver camp, the group reassembles to the northeast.  It takes a total of fifteen rounds for the entire group to get together and redistribute the captured horses among all of the party.  By this time the surviving slavers are beginning to organize back in the camp.  Seeing this, the group decides that they have overstayed their welcome. The thirty-three characters ride off (15 members of the Silver Moon party, 7 members of the Elorra-Eng party, Hendry Junior and his Hengeyokai companion, the six rescued Hengeyokai, the Druid Chong-Tai and the two captured prisoners).

The first two miles of riding prove uneventful.   Duegar then notices a group of approximately a dozen mounted slavers rapidly closing in from behind.   Aradyn looks back, commenting about that these slavers are riding horses with saddles and barding, whereas the party are all bare-backed, so it is not surprising that they have managed to catch up.    He concludes that they will soon overtake the party.

The group reaches a place in the forest where the trees are far more dense and round a turn.  Deciding that this is a good place for an ambush, Duegar stops and dismounts, announcing that he will stay back and fight their pursuers.   Not to be outdone, Aradyn, Cassie, Hendry, Kim-Sung, Lono, Mojo, Narg, Serita, and Toshiro all decide to join him.  Everyone else is urged to move on.  Hendry and Kim-Sung gather up the ten horses to move them out of the line of fire, as the other eight prepare for the ambush.

The subsequent battle goes rather quickly, with the party utilizing a strategy of “divide and conquer” to split up the slavers.  In the thick forests the slavers are forced to dismount and attack on foot   All but one of the slavers appear to be fighters.  The lone slaver cleric quickly becoming a target for Aradyn and Lono’s bows after he throws  his first spell.  The spell is a Hold Person that only affects Mojo, who is then quickly shaken out of it.  Serita manages to entangle several foes, preventing them from further attacks.  The fighters focus on the stronger slavers, combining their attacks once the number of foes diminishes.  Duegar at one point throws his pickled herring at a fleeing enemy, which manages to trip him up by hitting him in the back of the knees.  At the end of the combat all twelve foes are stopped with the party sustaining only minimal damage.   

The eleven surviving enemy horses are gathered up and the saddle and barding is stripped from the one horse that had died in the battle.   The group head back to the Elorra-Eng camp.


----------



## Silver Moon (Nov 16, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 47, “Hendry’s Tale”, September 24, 1018, :

Once back at the Elorra-Eng camp, the members of the Silver Moon Party decides to question Hendry Junior about how and why he just happened to have been around.   

Hendry thanks the party for helping his brother Rainville escape from Shosun a week earlier, and explains that during the past week his family has been very busy.   A few hours after Rainville last saw the Silver moon he was teleported to the city of Lai Sao by his father, Hendry Senior.  Lai Sao was where the caravan that the Hendry family was traveling with had stopped for the night.  Hendry Senior had decided to leave the caravan at that point.  They sold the wagon, cloth and silks at Lai Sao.  

That night, Kenneth and Barry went out drinking with two of the slavers traveling with the caravan who they had gotten to know during the previous week.    After leaving the tavern, they led these men into an ambush where the men were knocked out, tied up, and hidden where they would not be found for a couple of days.  Hendry Senior then polymorphing Kenneth and Barry into the appearance of these men, and these two then replaced them.

The caravan left Lai Sao the next morning, with their Hengeyokai thief, Ling, smuggled in by Kenneth and Barry in cat form.  As Kenneth and Barry acted out their parts, Ling discreetly communicated to the eight captured Hengeyokai that a rescue was in progress.  Meanwhile, Hendry Senior and his two sons used Fly spells to get ahead of the caravan.  They then started an avalanche at a mountain pass the caravan would reach the following day.   

The plan went off without a hitch.  When the caravan stopped Kenneth and Barry offered to stay and guard the Hengeyokai while the other slavers went forward to help clear the rocks blocking the caravan’s  path.  They then released the Hengeyokai and discreetly led them to safety.   Hendry Senior was convinced to refrain from attacking the slavers, but he couldn’t resist the opportunity to fireball their slave wagon.  He rationalized that this would prevent the slavers from seeking to recapture the Hengeyokai, as they would assume that the fire killed them. 

That night Hendry Senior teleported the Hengeyokai back to the biosphere, accompanied by Hendry Junior and Ling.    As the two mages waited outside of the anti-magic shell, Ling accompanied the eight back to their homes.   She soon returned with distressing news.   A new group of slavers had set up a camp nearby, and had captured more Hengeyokai.   

Hendry led his trio to investigated this new camp, which numbered nearly 200 slavers.  Hendry Senior deduced from his observation that the slavers were still busy training and did not appear to be planning any raids for the immediate future.  Hendry Said that it would be best to wait and take this group on with the full team.   Hendry Junior and Ling were left behind to continue observing the camp, as Hendry Senior teleported back to the remainder of the party.  During the next four days Hendry Junior communicated with his father each evening via use of the Astral Plane.  Hendry Senior’s group was now  heading in the direction of the city of Chunming as they came across the trail of an individual Hengeyokai captive and its captor.

Hendry Junior thanks the party for attacking this slaving camp and freeing the six Hengeyokai.  He is elated to also hear of their purchase and release of the other five from Y’Cho Kang.  Hendry is filled in about the other five scheduled to be auctioned in Y’Cho Kang on the 27th.   He and Ling offer to accompany and protect the six Hengeyokai that were just freed back to the biosphere, as the remaining slavers are most likely actively looking for them.  They then leave, taking with them the slaver prisoner that Toshiro had captured.  The Silver Moon asks that the Hengeyokai Elders contact them at Chong-Tai’s home the following day.  Everyone then settle down for the night 

September 25, 1018:

May-Elorra thanks the Silver Moon for their assistance.   She says that she and her team will be returning to the elvan forests, and take with them the captured sister of their monk Chi.  They request that they also be given any extra horses that the party doesn’t need, stating that the elves could make good use of them.  Fiona comments “We should give the elves something, we owe them for taking those three relatively useless adventurers off our hands.”  Mojo glances at his cousin Lono, and mutters “Too bad they couldn’t take one more.”   The Elorra-Eng team rides off, taking with them all of the horses except for the fifteen  that the Silver Moon and the druid Chong-Tai retain.  

The party rides back with Chong-Tai to his home.   They find evidence that the slavers had  been there the previous evening, but then moved on.  The party wait here for the Hengeyokai to return, with Lono and Lannon using the time to set snare traps in the event that the slavers come back.   Late in the morning Hendry Junior and Ling arrive at the druid’s home.   They state that the eight Hengeyokai have made it back safely to their home.  He also reports that the remaining slavers have now intensified their patrols.   

Hendry and Cassie then wander off for a private discussion.   They talk of Hendry’s future plans.  He states that he contacted his father the previous night.  Hendry Senior’s group successfully rescued the Hengeyokai they were after and are now heading towards Y’Cho Kang to see about the five scheduled to be auctioned off in two days.   He states that he and Ling will be picked up later this evening when his father next comes to the biosphere to return the freed Hengeyokai.   Hendry says that his father is thankful to the Silver Moon for  their assistance in freeing these Hengeyokai, and apologies for his prior involvement with the attack on the Silver Moon’s home.

Hendry asks about the man named Hiroshi Mitsubishi, who had assisted in helping Rainville escape from the city of Shosun.  He asks if the man is from the same Mitsubishi family that serve as advisors to the Heian Emperor.  Cassie asks why?   Hendry explains that twenty-five years earlier his father served as Ambassador for the Forrest Dawn Empire.  At that time Hendry Senior visited the court of the Heian Emperor, and was taught the local language by a translator of the same name.  Cassie acknowledges that Hiroshi is indeed the same man, and that he is now also her apprentice.  Hendry tells her that she has chosen a good man to teach, albeit a little old.  Hendry Senior said that the Hiroshi Mitsubishi he knew had a brilliant mind, and that they had played many games of chess together on the Astral Plane.  He adds that “Chess is far more challenging when you can also read your opponent’s emotions.”   

Cassie asks him about their plans once all of the Hengeyokai are found and returned.  Hendry says that he does not know what his father will want to do after that, but that finding the remaining ten might take considerable time.  While they now know the locations of six of these the last four could now be anywhere.  

Neither Cassie or Hendry bring up the subject of the feelings that they have for each other.   The closest thing to any discussion of relationships is the comment from Hendry that “Aradyn appears to be a good man, and seems to care a lot for you.”  She replies simply “Yes, he is and he does.”   They then return to the others, with Hendry and Ling then heading off on their own away from the party. 

Early in the evening a pair of the previously rescued Hengeyokai arrive at Chong-Tai’s home, both flying in as birds and then transforming to human.  One is the authoritative female spokesperson of the falcon sub-race rescued in Y’Cho Kang, the other is the female of the owl sub-race who was rescued from the slaver’s camp the previous day.   They announce that the Hengeyokai Elders have agreed to meet with the Silver Moon.


----------



## Silver Moon (Nov 18, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

DM’s Note to the Reader:  You may notice that the next four chapters of the story have a different style and tone to them.  I had been scheduled to go away on a business trip and one of the group’s newest players volunteered to Game Master the story in my absence.   The player had also indicated an interest in turning one of the Hengeyokai into a new playing character, so I let him flesh out the details of the Hengeyokai origin and their home inside of the Anti-magic sphere.    

The player was DM for the Silver Moon’s travel through the Biosphere and Tomb of Li-Tak, having created the tomb entirely on his own.  That segment was played after I had retuned from my trip so I played the Hiroshi NPC during it.  I thought that he did an excellent job, especially being a novice DM, although a few of the other players felt that he overindulged on the traps.   Much of the Hengeyokai background material never made it into the narrative story, so I have posted these details as the message thread “Village of the Blessed Children” on the “Plots and Places” message board.  That thread explains the Hengeyokai culture, history, and the specifics about the lawful good village within the biosphere.  

Chapter 48, “Village of the Blessed Children”, September 25, 1018, 5:00 P.M.  

The party is waiting at the home of Chong-Tai, the druid friend of the Hengeyokai, when two of the Hengeyokai return.   They recongize them both, one being the female spokesperson of the falcon sub-race, who finally tells the party her name, Syrendel.  The other is the one of the owl sub-race who they had rescued from the slavers camp, who says that her name is Min-Mae. They announce that the village Elders will meet with the party, and that they will lead the party through the Biosphere.   

The party soon reach the wall of the 40-mile diameter anti-magic sphere.   Everything is emptied out of the Bags of Holding (just in case), and the party approaches the dark gray semi-opaque wall that covers the bottom hundred of so feet of the structure, it becoming translucent above.  The party enters the biosphere and their magic items and spells cease working.   Syrendel announces that the party must now all be blindfolded, which Narg and Mojo both strongly object to.   A lengthy debate ensues, with the party enventually convinced to go along with the restriction.   

The party are all led blindfolded for the next several hours, which they find to be a long and frustrating ordeal, given that the path they take is heavily wooded and not well traveled.   Well after dark they eventually reach the Village of Kelithin, which translates as ‘Village of the Blessed Children’.  The party are now allowed to remove their blindfolds, seeing that they are in the middle of a forest, in a place with houses built up and into most of the trees and a large number of burrows going down into the group as well.   

Hengeyoki in human, humanoid and animal form are everywhere in sight, the majority of them being unclothed.   Serita estimates that there are at least 500 of them in the immediate area.   Lono comments “A lot of nice looking women.  I’ll bet they could teach me something about the birds and the bees.”   Noticing that the vast majority of the villagers appear to be from the crane, falcon, owl, sparrow and panda sub-races, Lannon comments “Better make that the birds and the bears.”  Timothy’s Detect Alignment ability indicates that nearly everyone in this village is Lawful Good, a fact that he relates to the others in the party.   “Lawful good  Damn, I guess that means I won’t be getting any tonight,” Lono replies.  

The party are brought to a large multi-story treehouse, which Min-Mae says is the Heartwood Inn, where they will have lodgings for the night.   They are surprised when an elevator, operated by a series of weights and pulleys, is lowered to bring them up higher.   They ride up and then enter a large dining room, which looks surprisingly like a regular inn, complete with wooden tables, metal dishes and silverware.   The inn owner, who is in the humanoid form of the turtle sub-race, welcomes them (some Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle jokes then follow).  

The group enter the dining room and are surprised to see a Chinese Dwarf eating at one of the tables.  The dwarf greets the party, welcoming them to the village, and introducing himself as Bilrio.  He offers them a drink, which the party are disappointed to find out is non-alcoholic fruit juice.   He tells them that he has been living here for the past 125 years as a guest of the village Elders, and that he is the only non-Hengeyokai to reside within the village.  He acts as their metalworker and smith, a skill that the Hengeyokai avoid due to their general aversion to fire.  He also indicates that he was the one responsible for the construction of the elevator.  The party ask about the castle in the center of the Biosphere, and are told that they will have to find that information out the following day from the Elders.   Following the meal, Syrendel and Min-Mae show each member of the party to their rooms.


----------



## Corwyn (Nov 23, 2002)

Up and up we go!
bumping this back up.


----------



## Silver Moon (Nov 26, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Thanks for the bump Corwyn.   I was travelling on business for the past week, and had hoped to get online a few times to post new chapters, but that never happened.  I'm back now, so the story will resume.     

Chapter 49, “Meeting with the Village Elders”, September 26, 1018, 5:30 A.M.:

The party wakes at dawn, to the sound of music being sung by over a hundred residents of the sparrow sub-race.   While most of the party appreciate the beauty of it, Lono, Mojo and Narg complain about it being “Too damned early for all of that racket.”   The party notices that about half of their magic items are now functioning again.   Over breakfast they discuss that they should probably stay put until all of their magic is again working, and until after the spellcasters have been able to regain all of their spells.   Both Cassie and Fiona confirm that some of the words and letters are beginning to now reappear within their magic books, but that none are complete enough to actually study yet.   

They travel through the village, being brought to the Elder Council Quarters and Meeting Place.   The party appear before the Elder Council, a group of seven, all of whom are in the form of aged humans and attired in simple robes.  The meeting begins with the Elders thanking the Silver Moon for rescuing the captured Hengeyokai at both Y’Cho Kang and the slavers camp.  

The party asks the Elders what they know of the person that the Hengeyokai call ‘The Storm God’.   The Elders say “He first arrived here three years ago.  During the three centuries since the death of Li-Tak a number of powerful humans have attempted to breach the castle’s defenses, but none had succeeded until this god arrived.   

The god and his followers first arrived  by ship on the river that flows through the biosphere.  The ship had  powerful weapons that obliterated the stone barriers which had been placed in the river by us to block the entry of vessels into this region.  The large gray ship was made of metal and was propelled by magic, as it had no sails and traveled far faster than the current.   The anti-magic barrier had no appear to have any effect on the magical propulsion of this craft.

The ship sailed to where the river is closest to the castle, about a mile away from it.  Two large black eagles then flew from the ship and surveyed the castle from the air.   The clouds within the Biosphere then grew dark, and begin to swirl in a circular direction, with the ship being the eye of the storm.   By this time three Pride Fists, the Squadrons of the Hengeyokai standing army, had arrived and surrounded the ship.   

One of the eagles returned and landed in their midst of a Pride Fist.   Lightning bolts then struck the ground between the Pride Fists and the Eagle, as the Eagle  transformed into a human.  He called himself as Spring, and said that he was a servant of the Storm God, who had been sent to prepare the castle for the God to take up residence.   He stated that the Storm God had no wish to harm those who lived within the Biosphere, but would strike out at them if they interfered with him or his followers.   

During the next week the Storm God’s followers moved equipment from the ship to the castle, using metal horse-less carriages to carry these items.    When the ship was finally unloaded it was sailed back up the river and exited the Biosphere.  The metal ship has returned four times.  The first two times were long ago, and brought more supplies.   The last two times were at the beginning of this summer, and during each of these times they brought over a hundred bugbears as well as supplies.  The bugbears set up positions around the castle as guards.  

During the Storm God's first year of residency, fourteen Hengeyokai of various sub-races disappeared.  Each of these disappearances occurred when the individual was alone and within a mile of the castle.  We then instituted restrictions that no Hengeyokai was to travel within two miles of the castle, and following that provision there have been no further disappearances. 

The only time we ever attempted to enter the castle was six weeks ago, on the day after the anti-magic barrier disappeared.  We sent a contingent of two Pride Fists, along with an Elder from each of the five villages, to ask the Storm God as to why the barrier was gone.   These Hengeyokai were attacked by the Bugbears guarding the castle.   In the battle that followed, four Hengeyokai were killed and at least sixteen bugbears died, with an equal number of bugbears severely wounded.  A group of thirty elephant-footed hairless giants then exited the castle to reinforce the bugbears, at which point the Elders ordered a retreat, and the bugbears and giants did not follow them beyond the outer wall.”   

Cassie thanks them for the information, and inquires about what they know of Li-Tak.   The Elders say that Li-Tak was the founder of their race, but do not elaborate any further than that.  
Cassie then asks if there is any way to get to the castle undetected.    The Elders confer privately about this for a few minutes.  

The Elder who had been leading the discussion then says “You should know that there is an underground temple and crypt, one mile from the castle, that exits along the hillside a half a mile beyond the castle.  The crypt and temple are belived to be even older than the castle itself.  Li-Tak was buried in this structure.  His last two surviving children brought his body there, entered, and sealed the building behind them.  It has remained sealed ever since then.  We do not think that the Storm God has any knowledge of this structure, as the weather and vegetation growth during the last 300 years has obscured its entrances. 

The Silver Moon indicate that they would like to go there.   The Elder states that “Our ancestors  entrusted the Council of Elders with a key to this temple.   We will allow your group to use it to get nearer the castle unseen, provided that you promise that you will not to take anything from within the Tomb. The party agrees to this, forcefully telling Lono that he will abide to that agreement.  They party are also given the written text of two spells, which had been passed down to them by Li-Tak.

Timothy points out that it is probably best to avoid tombs at night.   The group agrees, deciding to spend a second night in this village, and then head out to Li-Tak’s Tomb at dawn.


----------



## Silver Moon (Nov 27, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 50 “The Tomb of Li-Tak”, September 27, 1018, 5:30 A.M.:

At dawn, the party is led, again blindfolded, to the temple.   They are given the key, and are joined by Syrendel and Min-Mae.   The Hengeyokai decide to send a party of Hengeyokai around on foot to try to scout out the area, and also provide a distraction in case Morgarth’s group is actively watching the area.   Both Duegar and Toshiro volunteer to accompany this group.

The party enters the temple, Lannon is in the lead barely escaping a guillotine blade that slashes by, and then recedes back.  Lannon stops, and uses a piece of chalk to notate where in the floor the trap is sprung.  He yells back to the others “There’s a mark on the floor, don’t step on it.”  Further back in the line Lono asks, “What did he say?”  Narg answers, “I think he said that Mark is on the floor, and not to step on him.”  “Mark? On the floor? He doesn’t drink.” comment Fiona.  As they get up closer they see the chalk.  Narg says, “Oh, I get it a “mark” not “Mark”. Lono quips “Well, our Mark is sort of like a chalk outline, only less substantial.”

The group continues to check out the room, which has multiple exits.  Lannon and Lono go to check out one hallway, and the wall immediately slams shut behind them, catching and crushing Lono’s leg.   Both of them are on the other side of it, and Lono is on the verge of unconsciousness, with his body trapped by the leg between the stone wall and the floor.  Lannon tries to help him out, finding the leg is destroyed below the knee.  As Lannon cuts it loose to free him Lono passes out.  Lannon uses his healing slave to then stop the bleeding.  

The group on the other side of the wall ponders how to get through.  “Is there a hole on the bottom to slide through?” asks Cassie.  “Only if we were amoebas,” answers Aradyn.  “That has a catchy name, the Silver Amoeba,” comments Fiona.  “One cell, no waiting,” Mojo answers.

Mojo suggests that the party leave.   Timothy chides him  “How can you make jokes and consider leaving Mojo, you cousin is trapped on the other side.  From his scream as the wall shut he is probably either hurt or killed!”  Mojo replies, “I’d call that a full day’s work, let’s go.”  “Lannon is also missing,” Serita states.  “Consider that a bonus” is Mojo’s reply. 

On the other side of the wall Lannon tries to revive Lono, who barley comes to, muttering “I really think that you should have a talk with the concierge and have us change rooms,” then passes out again.  Lannon checks out the room that they are in, finding nothing of importance.   Meanwhile, Cheveyo unsuccessfully tries to wedge the door open, getting a broken axe as a result.  Aradyn checks out a side passage and finds a mechanism to open the doors.   

The group gets back together, immediately putting one of the Rings of Regeneration on Lono.  They decide that Lono cannot move on without assistance.  Lannon suggests that Mojo help by carrying his cousin.  Mojo refuses, telling Lannon “He’s your responsibility.”  “How do you figure that?” Lannon answers.  Mojo replies “He was in one piece when he left with you.  You broke him, you bought him.”  The group decides to put Lono inside of one of the Bags of Holding.     

They continue to find more traps.  Mojo comments that “This is like a fun house, only without the fun in it.”   “What do you expect,” comments Narg, “It’s dwarven construction.  You know how neurotic dwarves are.”  This gets him dirty looks from Lannon, Kim-Sung and Hiroshi.”  A locked door is found.  Lannon is unable to open it, so the party removes Lono from the bag to have him try.  The barely coherent Lono mumbles “Is that you Auntie Em?”  Timothy casts a cure spell on him to make him more lucid.  Lono attempts to open the lock, but fails miserably, so is told to get back into the bag.  “Great, I’m being sent to my room as punishment,” he mutters.   

They eventually get the door to open, but everyone is reluctant to enter the room.  Since Narg’s player is absent this game night they decide to send in Narg.  The guest DM reaches over and inquires as to which figure is Narg’s.  Another player answers “The one who looks like Ajax the White Knight, although the character has never actually been near anything resembling detergent.”  “Is he just going to walk forward?” the DM asks.  “Sure, right into the dragon’s mouth,” answers Mojo’s player.  “Well, shouldn’t he first roll through the tartar sauce?” the DM replies.  “I think we’ve just invented Narg McNuggets,” the player replies.

The room is relatively empty, other than having a trap door, which Narg discovers the hard way by falling thirty feet down the passage.  He slows his fall near the bottom by jabbing the Nargblade into the wall.   The only thing that he finds at the bottom are piles of old bones, apparently belonging to former victims of the trap.   Deciding that he has nothing better to do for the moment, he pours himself a drink.   

Up above, those in the back of the line ask that in front what they found.  Peering into the void that Narg disappeared into, Lannon answers “A deep dark pit that people fall into and disappear.”  “Ah, the Senate,” Mojo answers.   Lannon is given a Bag of Holding, and uses his Boots of Spider Climbing to go and retrieve Narg.  Timothy casts a cure on to heal the damage that Narg sustained from the fall.

Lannon and Aradyn discover a secret door, leading to a room filled with dwarven ale.  The party exercises great restraint in not taking any, even after Mojo and Lannon attempt to rationalize how drinking it will not constitute stealing, but only borrowing, as long as they pee before leaving the temple.  “This must be the ultimate trap for the Silver Moon,” Cassie concludes.  

The group continues to check out the immediate area, finding that most corridors exiting this section have collapsed.   There does not seem to be any way forward other than a narrow hallway with a collapsed roof, so the group decides to retreat and try the other direction off from the main entrance.  The elves continue to check for secret doors, and Cassie casts a detect magic, which does not help as there appears to be residual magic through the cave making everything appear to be magical.  

A room is found, that appears to be a dwarven-sized office.    The room is investigated, and found to be in excellent condition.  The desk is searched, with the party finding notes regarding the construction of and repairs to this tomb.   Unfortunately there is no map or any detail about exits or doors.  Lannon finds a box that he cannot open.  Lono is again dragged from the bag to try, with Lannon’s tactful preamble of “Sorry about the leg, can you open this?”   

The box is opened, containing three platinum bars.  Lono peers in, not letting anyone else see around him.  “Don’t take anything, Serita says”  “What’s in it?” asks Aradyn.  “Only two platinum bars.” answers Lono, reaching for the third, the movement allowing Lannon to also peer inside.  Lannon’s hand reaches over and grabs Lono’s, to stop him from removing a bar.  Lono exchanges looks with Lannon, and says “No, I miscounted, there appears to be only ONE platinum bar.”   Lannon refuses to go along with this tacit agreement, saying “He means ONE MORE, for a total of THREE.”  Lono withdraws his hand from the box, muttering softly to Lannon “And you call yourself a thief!”  

The box is returned to the desk drawer, and Lono is returned to the bag of holding, with him complaining while getting back in.  “Do we have to put him back, hasn’t he suffered enough?” asks Kim-Sung.  “If we keep him out it will be us doing the suffering,” answers Narg.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 2, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 51, “Will somebody please give Mark a hand?”  September 27, 1018, 7:00 A.M.:                 

Nothing else noteworthy is found in the room, until a rug is moved, to reveal a trap door in the floor.   Lannon does not detect any traps, and removes the floorboards.  A small square hollowed out section of floor is immediately below, in which sits a small chest, about a foot long by eight inches wide and six inches high.  The top of the chest is about a foot down.  Mark reaches his hands in to remove the chest.  A blade from below the floor slices across the top of the opening, just above the chest, which slices off Mark’s hands just below the wrists.   

Hiroshi immediately applies direct pressure onto Marks arm wounds, to stop him from bleeding to death.  Lannon uses his axe to again activate the blade trap, using the axe to then jam the blade in place.   With the blade stooped Mojo reaches down and retrieves the two severed hands.  Both Cassie and Timothy charge forward to assist.  

Cassie is the party’s surgical expert, and she and Hiroshi then precisely place the hands where they belong on the arm stumps as Timothy casts a Cure Serious Wounds spell to seal the wounds.  Cassie comments how she suspects that the hands were probably reattached before permanent damage would have set in.  She recommends that a Ring of Regeneration be worn by Mark to fix whatever damage did occur.  They put the ring onto the hand that appears to be most functional.  After a turn of wearing the ring he is able to wiggle the fingers on that hand.  The ring is then transferred to the other hand.   The party decides that he should probably keep the ring on for the rest of the day in order to guarantee a complete recovery.    Lannon complains “This is just great!  Lono has one ring and Mark has the other.  If somebody else looses a limb what will we do?”  

Meanwhile, Mojo pulls out the chest.  It contains two keys, one gold and the other silver.   The party decides to retain the box and keys, concluding that they may need them later on to exit the tomb.  The party finds no further exits, so Aradyn, Cassie, Fiona and Mark decide to go down a narrow hallway with a partially collapsed roof.   They find that this leads to a large chamber, so get the others to follow.   Getting through this is a tight squeeze, especially for Cheveyo. 

The chamber has multiple exits and also a pair of stone statues of dwarves.  The party examines the statues, concluding that they are carved statues rather than petrified dwarves.  Hiroshi recommends that the group head down the exit directly opposite, concluding that it heads the direction they need to go to exit the temple.    

They soon approach a section of corridor with very wide doors.   An oriental man appears before them.   He is wearing flowing oriental robes and carrying a black staff.   Hiroshi notes that the man appears to be in his mid-fifties, too young to be Li-Tak.  Hiroshi approaches him and speaks to the man in the languages of the Heian Empire, the local tongue as well as common, with no response from the silent door guard.   Hiroshi concludes that person is not really there, but that it is some type of apparition. 

The party cautiously walked past staying in a single file line.   Hiroshi fears that taking the two keys past this man might be perceived as stealing.  He makes a presentation of the chest and keys to the man, leaving them in front of the apparition.  The group moves on.  Hiroshi looks back, and sees that the is still standing there but the box had vanished.

The group presses on, picking up a slight breeze ahead, and following that direction. They eventually reach a staircase up.  The group cautiously proceeds, passing through a series of circular rooms.   The final room has a spiral staircase going down, as well as a statue on a pedestal.    Lannon does not detect any traps, but upon reaching the sixth step down, the rocks shift, making a solid ramp.  Because of his magical Boot Lannon does not slide down the ramp.  He is able to string a safety rope for the others to follow.   

They reach the bottom, into a room with a large gate attached to a wall.  In the center of the room is a statue of a bare-chested dwarf with a Mohawk haircut standing on a platform and pointing to the gate.  “I think we’re looking at the Mr. T. of Dwarves” is Mojo’s comment.   This leads to a side discussion of the current television commercials for Stir Fry vegetable dishes, the current one featuring Mr. T. and other 1970”s and 1980’s has-been celebrities.   “What did you find” yells out Serita from the back of the line.  “A statue of a bare-chested short guy,” answers Aradyn, adding “You’d better put a blindfold on Timothy.”   Lannon reads the inscription on the base of the statue, adding that it is old dwarvish and mentions a Chaos-faction of dwarves, with references to destruction and warfare. 

The adjacent room has a statue of a majestic elf.  This leads to a room with marble walls and a silver gate.   The gate has intricate silver guiding on it, giving the appearance of vines.  The corridor continues in the direction where the elf statue was pointing, Lannon moves one of the metal leaves, which triggers the gate in the first room to open.   The wall behind the gate can now be slid to the side, revealing another long corridor.   The temperature in the room becomes cooler as a breeze flows out from the corridor.  

The group moves on and another gate is found, which is also opened by the turning of the silver leaves.   From there, they precede down a series of corridors which have plush red carpeting on the floor.   They pass through alcoves with more statures, each with a symbol in front of it on the floor.  The statues on the left are of dwarves, and the statues on the right are elves.   The dwarves respectively have the words  Chaos, Death, Loyalty and Friendship before them while the elves have Law, Life, Love and Truth before them.   The party comments about the association of law with elves and chaos with dwarves to be backwards from what they are used to.  “Well, we are on the opposite side of the world,” comments Mojo.  

The party discuss how the first two pairs of words, chaos & law and life & death, are opposites but how the next two pairs love & loyalty and truth & friendship are not.   Mojo comments “I don’t know, I’d say that they are based on some of my past relationships.”  The statues end with a passageway and narrow staircase, with the wording before saying “Test Thy Self”  This leads to a long debate of who should test this first, and if class or alignment would make a difference.  

Timothy tries to use his alignment-detection ability to check out the area, getting a headache as a result.  The players decide that, for the first time this night, they won’t use characters of the absent players as the guinea pigs.  They decide that Lannon would be the best to try, as he is a walking mix of conflict regarding chaos and law, and while he is currently living, he has died before, so has that pair of words covered too.  

Lannon steps forward, during which the eyes of the statues light up and the symbols on the floor before them begin to glow.   Lannon walks forward on the stairs and then vanishes into a wall, yelling back “I’m through”.  “Are you dead?” asks Mark.  “I’m fine,” he answers.  The group  eventually decide to all undergo this test, and step forward, disappearing on the other side.   

On the opposite side of the wall is another corridor, from which an even stronger breeze is blowing.  The group moves on, arriving at a large room filled with mist and condensation.  The air is swirling around in this room, but there is no apparent place where the breeze is coming from.  This room contains a statue of a dragon.  There is a doorway with a large stone door with a keyhole on the opposite wall.  The key that they had been given by the Hengeyokai is used on the door, which causes the stone to turn to liquid and melt, opening into a final room, containing another door.  As they approach the door it slides open, revealing the outside of the temple.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 3, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 52, “OK, there's the Castle.  How do we get to it?", September 27, 1018, 11:00 A.M. 

The group exits the temple and removes Lono from the Bag of Holding.    Not far away from them they seen Duegar, Toshiro and two of the four Hengeyokai who had accompanied them, who all appear to be wounded.  The group reunites.  Duegar says that a roving team of bugbears attacked them.  The bugbears were defeated,  but at the cost of the lives of the other two Hengeyokai.   “We didn’t exactly have us a picnic either” is Lono’s reply.   

The skies are overcast, there is a mild breeze, and there is a smell of an impending storm in the air.  The group cautiously looks out from behind an outcropping of rocks near where they are, seeing the Castle of Morgarth approximately half a mile away.  Smoke is coming from the tops of two of the four towers of the castle.  

The castle is up on a hill with step cliffs coming down on three of the four sides of the hill.  The fourth side of the hill extends downward from the castle for almost a half-mile at a rather gradual angle, and has a road leading up to the castle on it.  On the incline the group can see at least sixty bugbear guards, congregated in groups ranging between four and ten.   Near the base of this hill are a series of buildings.  Near the buildings are bugbears and a group of ten of the elephant-footed giants.  Also at the base of the hill is a metal vehicle, which from a distance looks similar to a Jeep belonging to their party member Alton, who originally came from a 20th century world.  (Morgarth once worked with the evil mage who had a magic portal that linked to that world, so it is not surprising to the party that he has some items from there.)  

It does not appear that the party has been spotted, so the group takes cover behind some rocks.  
The Hengeyokai explain how they have orders to remain where they currently are, as observers, and only to go closer to the castle in the event of an emergency.   They offer to guard and protect the party’s wounded, which at this point are Duegar, Lono and Toshiro.  Lono refuses to be left behind with “a bunch of stinking animals”.   “Duegar and Toshiro will be staying here too,” Serita suggests. “I was talking about them,” is Lono’s reply.   

Hiroshi insists that Kim-Sung remain behind, feeling that Morgarth will present too great a risk for his young daughter.   He commands Toshiro to “Stay and protect your cousin.”  Mojo comments “Seems to me that he’s been protecting her during this whole adventure.”  "Yeah, but mostly from you," is Fiona's comment.  The party decides to also have the part-minotaur Cheveyo remain behind, as his size and appearance would make a stealth-assault problematic.

The group gets into a lengthy debate about whether or not to leave Lono behind.  Narg says that “He is just deadwood.  We’ve always had loose standards with this group, but it seems to me that having two healthy functional legs is a minimum criteria.”  “The only thing Lono is good for is sneaky stuff,” Cassie comments.   Lono yells out  “Hello! In the room!”  “Hey,” she says “That comment was meant as support for you.”  “Don’t do me any favors,” he replies, “It sounds to me like this is conversation is along the line of whether to ‘put Lono in a home’.”  Narg interjects  “Look kid, I’m not known for my diplomacy.”  “That’s for sure,” several people say in unison. 

Hiroshi interrupts, pointing out that since Mojo has exceptional strength he could carry his cousin.  Mojo immediately interjects  “Wrong!  You’d better phone a friend, because you’re not even close to the right answer.”   Lono looks at Hiroshi, and says “And who are you to talk about being a liability, you old geezer.”   “He won’t let any one try to support him, will he?” Fiona mutters.  The group comments that Lono may actually have a valid point about Hiroshi also being vulnerable.  Hiroshi says that his translation skills will probably be needed.   He then reminds them of the magical animal statues that the group obtained back in the Heian Empire.  The group did not need to use them to get past the Hengeyokai as they had originally planned, and he has experience with these magic items and could use some of these to help protect him if necessary.   He says that he has used both the rhinoceros and spider monkey forms, and asks for a pair of those as well as some type of avian.  “I don’t think we took any avians,” says Mojo, “how about a bird instead.”  

The party also considers having Lono also use some of these statues, with Serita asking, “How long did they say these would work?.”  Hiroshi answers “Generally from sunup to sundown, less for magically resistant races like gnomes and dwarves, and longer for magically inclined races like elves and half-elves.  “One of the many advantages to being an elf,” Mojo states.  Narg comments, “Once you go elf, you never go back.”  This gets him looks from several party members. 

Narg suggested Lono use just one statue, rather than a pair, to change into a humanoid biped form.  Hiroshi says that would not work, as half his present form would remain, so the biped form would still be partially crippled.  Two would work as the animal template has no relation to the former person’s form.  Cassie asks for more information about this “animal template”.  

Hiroshi explains that the animal statue is magically modeled after an actual animal of the same species, duplicating its body, form and part of its intelligence.   “Wait a minute,” says Narg, “Just what do you mean by part of its intelligence?”  Hiroshi answers that if none of the animal’s mind were present it would take the person too long to adjust to the new body to effectively use it, for example, what would be the point in turning into a bird for twelve hours if it takes eight hours just to learn how to fly.  By retaining part of the animal’s intelligence then the person will instinctively know how to use the body and its unique abilities.  “That makes sense,” Serita comments.   

Hiroshi then continues: “The disadvantage is that it sometimes takes a short while to initially adjust to having dual mental patterns, especially if the form taken is an animal that is anxious and easily threatened.  For example, if you transformed into a rat or squirrel, and Cassie’s owl familiar was present, the animal mind would immediately detect its natural predator and panic.  It might take a few rounds for the rational mind to take over and counter this instinctive reaction.  Similarly, if you become wounded and nearing unconsciousness, down to your last hit point, the animal’s strong sense of self-preservation would take over and attempt to flee to safety.   Fiona states  “That wouldn’t necessarily be a bad thing for some members of this party.”   Mojo comments that “Dual mental patterns shouldn’t be a problem in Lono’s case, he barely has one of his own.”   Lono raises objections to using these statues.

The group reconsiders leaving Lono behind, but it is pointed out that if Toshiro were forced to spend a few days with Lono he might prompt him to commit ritual suicide.  They also might need the second set of thieving skills, especially if Lannon were to get hurt.  It is decided that it would be best for Lono and Hiroshi to travel in the Bag of Holding. 

Aradyn borrows the Ring of Invisibility to scout closer to the castle.  The group discusses the possibility of Morgarth spotting him with a Detect Invisibility,.  Cassie concludes that the spell range even for Morgarth’s level would be limited to the top of the hill, so Aradyn should be safe  scouting up to the cliff side.  

He returns an hour later, informing the group that the metal vehicle is like Alton’s Jeep only much bigger.  Mojo says it is called “A truck”.  Serita points out that her apprentice Alton taught her how to drive his Jeep,  so she would be able to drive it.  Mojo answers, “It’s probably even easier than a Jeep.  Every truck driver I saw on the planet Carvel only used one hand to drive, using the other hand to make gestures" (Carvel is another 20th century world where Mojo and Lono once lived).  Cassie contemplates whether these gestures might be  part of a magical incantation needed to drive these devices.  Mojo answers, “Gee, I don’t think so.  The verbalization that went with them sounded a lot more like random obscenities than spellcasting.”


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 4, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 53, “Have Fun Storming the Castle”, September 27, 1018, 1:00 P.M. 

The party has a lengthy discussion upon how to get to the castle.  A variety of ideas are thrown out, the primary ones being (1) Fly in invisibly; (2) Use the animal transformation statues to resemble Hengeyokai and sneak in as guards; (3) Quit and go home.   The first idea is rejected as they do not want to send anyone alone, and the logistics of flying together while invisible is not feasible.  Another factor is that Morgarth or some of his minions may be able to detect invisibility, in which case flying across the empty skies would be the same as sending up a flare.   The second idea is rejected when it is pointed out that the parameter guards are bugbears, whose job is to guard the castle from the Hengeyokai.  The third idea is seriously considered, especially when the players realize how much doing so would tick off Narg’s player, who is absent this evening, but this idea is eventually rejected.

They consider the traditional plan of “Get’em”, but feel that if it fails they have no exit strategy, not being able to teleport home due to the anti-magic shell.  “How about we plan for an organized retreat” Fiona suggests.  “Organized retreat?” comments Mojo, “Have you ever seen how this group retreats when we have to?  We look like a group of junior high cheerleaders who have just been set on fire.”   

The group ponders what to do for the next two hours of game time.   Serita’s player eventually gets impatient and yells, “Do Something!" which is then followed by another long period of silence.   Narg and Duegar’s players have initiated nearly all of the decisive action during this module so far, and neither of them are present.   Eventually the equally frustrated DM assigns a number to each player, rolls and dice, and hands the winner Narg’s character sheet, stating “You are now playing Narg, make a decision.”  

Narg yells out “OK, everyone get into the bags, we’re going.  Cassie and Lannon, you take the bags, just be sure to get me out first so that I can kill someone.”   Most of the party does as instructed.    Duegar, Kim-Sung and Toshiro decide to stay behind with the Hengeyokai (as their respective players will be away for the next month of game nights).  Lannon picks up the bags and then activating Mojo’s Ring of Invisibility.  Cassie then casts Invisibility on herself, and the two of them march off in the direction of the castle.    As they reach the bottom of the cliff Cassie uses her Belt of Shape Change to become a parrot, and rides on Lannon’s shoulder as he uses his Slippers of Spider Climbing to scale the cliff.  

They head across the hillside towards the castle, with Lannon finding the place where the moat is the narrowest, at about six feet.   He considers a running long jump, saying, “I should be able to make it.”  “Only if Cassie lights you on fire first,” is one of the player's comments.   The parrot Cassie says, “Get in the bag.”   He does, landing on top of Lono.  Not expecting an invisible dwarf to fall on him Lono yells out “Hey, I specifically requested the cruise director that there be no dwarves in my cabin during this voyage.”  The bags are flown across.  

Lannon climbs out, and then scales the castle’s outer wall.  The top of the wall is twenty feet across, with a four-foot high battlement at the top.   Lannon sees two Bugbears on guard duty on top of the wall, one 130 feet from him, the other over 200 feet away.  He also notices dirt, sticks and leaves on the top of the wall, with recent bugbear footprints indicating that they occasionally patrol on this part of the wall.   Lannon’s player says, “I’ll step into the cleanest bugbear footprint.   Another player interjects “Personally, I would like to see the tool that is used to measure the cleanliness of bugbear footprints to determine which is cleanest.”    Stepping in these old tracks, Lannon makes his way across to the opposite side of the top of the wall and up that battlement.  He examines the castle from here, seeing smoke coming from only two of the four towers.

Before climbing down, he looks into the courtyard below.  He doesn’t see anyone between the wall and the castle, but one thing does stick out, namely a helicopter sitting in the widest section of courtyard.  (Morgarth had previously partnered with an old enemy of the Silver Moon who had a device that could open a doorway to a world resembling 20th century earth).  The player comments about being glad that Serita is in the bag of holding, as she would have probably immediately blown it up and ruined their element of surprise [She’s blown three of them up before in prior modules, and needs two more to become an “Ace”].  Serita’s player confirms that the statement is correct, and asks if Serita can perhaps sense that it is nearby, helicopters being a nemesis of hers. 

Lannon climbs down, and heads over to the helicopter, planning to pour his oil of slipperiness onto the controls.   The doors to the copter are shut, and after he sees magical runes on them, decides it best to just leave this vehicle alone.   He heads over to the rear tower, which is one of two taller towers, this one without any smoke coming from it.   The only windows are near the top, about 150 feet up, and look to be huge.  

He quickly climbs up, to a stone windowsill, twelve feet long and six feet deep.  The window itself is twelve feet wide and twenty feet high, one of three equidistant windows in this sixty-foot diameter round tower room.   He immediately notices long deep scratches in the windowsill that look to have been made by dragon claws.  Based upon the dirt, leaves and bird droppings covering them, none appear to be fresh.   The windows are open, and the room has a dank smell to it.   Even though it is overcast outside, enough light is going in through the huge windows for him to discern that the room is currently unoccupied.  After checking first for both traps and dragon droppings, Lannon enters the room, and empties the party out of the bag of holding.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 6, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 54, “Lannon cases the joint”, September 27, 1018, 2:30 P.M. 

Both Aradyn and Mark check the room for tracks in the accumulated dirt and dead leaves on the floor, concluding that nobody has been in here for years, possibly even decades or centuries.   In spite of this long period without any maintenance, the room itself is in excellent physical condition, due in part to the exterior walls being four-feet thick.   The only floorboards that show any sign of rot are those immediately below the three windows, but even those are still solid enough to walk upon, being close to a foot thick.    

Within the room are several old, nearly petrified, logs, which based upon the claw scratches were used as perches for dragons to stand upon.   Also in the room are some three-foot high stone walls, which make two four-foot square storage areas, which Cassie concludes is “Where they must have put the Purina Dragon Chow.”  In the center of the room is a ten-foot diameter stone chimney running floor to ceiling.   Large rusty metal grates are built into the chimney, to allow for heat from below to vent into the room.  Also built into the chimney is a fireplace where a fire can be built and openings, at both human and giant height, that could be used for cooking.   Mounted on one side of the fireplace is a rusty metal human-sized ladder going up to the ceiling to a closed trap door, apparently having been used to perform maintenance to the tower’s spire.    The only other thing in the room is a large trapdoor on the floor, ten-foot square, made of the same foot-thick timbers as the floorboards.  Three huge rusty metal hinges hold it in place.  A two-foot round rusty iron ring is mounted to the other end.  

The players have no plan as to how to proceed and look for suggestions from the DM.  The DM tells them  “Don’t look at me.  I expected you guys to either fly in and enter the castle high up, or to come in on the ground and enter the castle from down below.  With either of those strategies you would have been detected.   Instead, you came in low and then enter high, so Morgarth’s forces still don’t know that you are here yet.  The next move is yours, not mine.  All I can tell you is that it is starting to rain outside.”  

Serita tells Narg “Why don’t you use those fancy Mittens of Lifting Things Up to open the trap door.”   “Mittens?” he answers “They’re called Gauntlets of Ogre Power.”  Mojo interjects “Yeah, if they were mittens he’d have strings to tie them to his armor.”  Narg answers “They still do, my mother would kill me if I lost them.”   

Narg declares that he has come up with a plan.  “You?  A plan?” comment Fiona; “All that you ever come up with for a plan is ‘Get'em’.”  He answers “That is not true.  As I age, I become more mature, and say ‘Get'em’ in different ways.”   Mojo interjects “You…get more mature?  When has that ever happened?”  

Lannon decides to play “Santa”, and head up the fireplace chimney to get to another part of the tower.  He finds himself inside of the 150 long ten-foot diameter shaft.  He also finds that iron grates have been set between each level, to prevent people from using the chimney to travel between floors.   Fortunately for him, a rain deflector in the tower spire has rusted through during the past three centuries of neglect, and he now sees a steady stream of water dripping down through the chimney, hitting the grates.  The water is now falling onto a one-foot diameter section of the grate that has rusted away over time.  Lannon has no problem breaking off the thin rusted bars beside this hole, to make the opening big enough for him to climb through, and heads towards the fireplace on the level below. 

He enters a room, walled in to comprise approximately one-third of this level.  He finds it to be furnished and looks lived in.  He notices a thin layer of dust covering everything, and concludes that nobody has been here during the past several weeks.   He checks out the bed, dresser and a trunk inside the room.   The trunk has an easily picked locked.  Inside he finds several wool robes, a rope belt, rope sandals, and some cloth clothing.  Also inside is a wooden box that is padlocked shut.  He detects a needle trap in the lock, and springs it, prying back the needles, and then opens the lock.  Inside is a pouch with non-oriental gold and platinum coinage, but not from any place that he is familiar with.  Also inside are two scrolls.  He pockets the coins and scrolls. 

The room is locked from the inside, and he unlocks it and opens the door.  This door, like others in the castle, is giant-sized, measuring five feet wide and twelve feet high, with the knob five feet above the floor.  He sees a room occupying another third of this level, comprised mostly of a door to a third room and a spiral staircase, going both up and down from this level.   Up leads to the trapdoor above where the party is, which has been bolted shut from this side.   He climbs up, but soon discovers that the bolts require far more than his ten-strength to move.   He decides to return to the party, going back through the chimney the way he came.   

The party comments about him having been gone a long time.  As Lannon returns Lono immediately blurts out “What did you bring me, what did you bring me!”   “You, nothing,” Lannon says, “But you spellcasters may want to look at these,” and he hands over the two scrolls.  Cassie cannot identify them, but Serita has no trouble recognizing them as scrolls containing Druidic spells, mostly low level spells but one containing a sixth-level “Anti-animal shell” spell.   Lannon says he is not surprised, as the clothing found with them indicated either a druid or monk lived there.  He relates the condition of the room, and the amount of dust.     They ask to see the room, so he brings them all there in the bag of holding.

The party looks around.   They recollects the during the island attack a high-level druid was working with Morgarth, and that he had fled long before Morgarth came to collect his allies.   They conclude that this tower must have been where the druid lived, and that he did not return here following the battle.   Serita is surprised that a druid would be living in a windowless room this high up, until Lannon points out that the chimney would have provided a readily accessible exit if the druid changed into bird form.   Cassie adds that the dragon tower room above would have been ideal for the chimera.   As Morgarth’s ally, the cleric Roger, has a chimera for a pet they group concludes that Roger is probably in one of the other towers.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 7, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 55, ”Be Verwwwy Qwiet, We’re Hunting Morgarths”, September 27, 1018, 3:15 P.M.

The party head out into the room with the staircase and decide to check out the other room on this level, but neither Lannon nor Lono are able to pick the lock.   They head downstairs to the next level, finding it to be one large room, used for storage.  There are statues and several rows of picture frames leaning against the walls, many of the paintings rather deteriorated.  Based upon the cobwebs and dust outlines on the walls and floor they conclude that several paintings and statues look to have been removed from the room within the past year or so.  

They continue to head downstairs.  The next room is on the second level of the castle, but this room is sixty-foot square rather than round, therefore part of the main building rather than just the tower.  In this room maps cover all of the walls, with a huge map, twenty-five by fifty-feet in size, covering the far wall.   All of the maps are yellowed, and many show tears and cracks.   Several are mounted on wooden backings and have pins of various colors stuck into them.    

There are two large tables in the room, one with sand, and the other marked off in one-inch grids.   Cassie concludes that this was a “Strategy room”.     They start to examine the maps, seeing none of their home continent of Phlooredah, or any other place that they are familiar with.   Hiroshi finds a map on a wall of the continent that they are now on.   Mounted on wall is a rack, with several poles with broom and brush ends, which Cassie says would be to mark the sand.   Drawers beneath the tables are filled with lead miniatures, Mojo commenting “How silly, people who play with little miniature figures.”   The other drawer contains paper scrolls, with deteriorate when touched.  Cassie manages to get one spread out, concluding that they are 500-year-old military orders.   

The party decides that “war-room” was used by the Zhentarum during their rule, and left untouched by Li-Tak.   The party notices that globes floating in the corners of the room brighten as the party’s voices rise, faintly lighting up the room.    Fiona suggests they all leave the room, as Morgarth might be able to detect that the castle’s magic is being activated.    

They head down to the lowest level of the tower, finding themselves in at a room once used as a forge.   At the base of the chimney is a twenty-foot diameter forge stove.  The room has many benches, anvils, and shelves and racks of hammers, tongs, pliers, and other assorted metalwork tools.  Pieces of weapons and armor in various states of production are also hanging on hooks and racks, as well as well-worn leather aprons and gloves.  The party concludes that the room is large enough to accommodate several blacksmiths at one time, and that the heat generated would have kept this tower toasty warm.  This is most likely why the dragon chose it for his home.  Some of the party help themselves to a few tools.   

The only door from this room is locked, but that is soon rectified.  The group finds where they are on the schematic of the castle’s first floor.   They move out, discovering that, like the towers, each floor has ceilings thirty feet high.  They stop when they smell food cooking ahead. They turn around, Narg deciding “Not to blow our element of surprise on a bunch of cooks.”

They proceed down a long hallway, heading through the first doorway, into what is clearly the “Great Hall” of the castle.  It occupies close to half of the interior space of the building, being 300 feet long and 120 feet wide, with a vaulted ceiling going up 90 feet (three stores).  The vast room is presently empty.   They are near the back of the room, where there is a wooden stage and giant-sized wooden throne not far from them.  The room has two balconies, one on each side of the room, made of thick and sturdy hardwood, with elaborately carved columns.   Narg leads the party to a metal spiral staircase going up to the closest balcony.   They reach the second floor, finding two doors off from the balcony, one at this end the other at the far end.   

Mojo is very impressed by this room, and declares that “This castle would make a better home for us than our island.”   It is pointed out to him that twenty miles of Hengeyokai surround it.  He answers “No big deal, we’ll just sit in the castle towers and pick them off.” 

Narg leads the group to the far end of the balcony, where voices are heard on the other side of the door.   Aradyn and Cassie are able to identify that the speakers are talking in the Bugbear language, which Narg concludes, are “Also not worth blowing our cover over.”   They head to the door at the other end of this balcony, entering into a thirty-foot wide corridor that runs outside of the entire 300-foot length of the Great Hall.    There are no visible exits, which convinces Narg that “there must be a hidden one.”  He leads the party down it to the very end, with none of the thieves or elves finding any secret doors.  It is pointed out to Narg that they are now at the end of a long, stone, exit-less hallway, and if anyone comes around the bend at the opposite end they will be seen and trapped.   The party makes haste to get back down the hall, and proceeds cautiously from there.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 8, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 56, “First Blood”, September 27, 1018, 5:00 P.M. 

The next section of hallway has a wooden wall built sixty feet across it, which does not appear on their schematic.  This hallway has two doors, and from one a distant muffled sound of voices is heard.  The party decides to enter, with Lannon unlocking the door.   The party is now in a room with two other doors one locked the other is not.  “Why would they lock one and not the other?” asks Lannon.  “To keep the fat chicks out” is Mojo’s reply.   

Aradyn and Lannon hear voices speaking common from behind the unlocked door.   They are engaged in causal conversation, and from the munching sounds, appear to also be eating.   Narg say “This probably isn’t the section of the castle where Morgarth is, but these don’t appear to be cooks or bugbears, so it’s as good a place as any to start.”   The group draw their weapons, and spellcasters get ready to throw spells.   

Mojo turns himself invisible, and prepares to open the door.   Aradyn gets his bow in position near the doorway as Timothy stands beside him preparing to cast a Silence spell.   Narg and Lannon both stand by the other side of the door, ready to charge once Aradyn releases his first arrow.   Mojo opens the door.

Inside the room is a table with two chairs, both occupied.  The DM describes the occupants as “Two of your old drinking buddies.  Of course, the last time you saw them drinking they were  tied to trees and drinking in water from the hurricane falling on them.”  The group immediately recognizes them as the low-level cleric and high-level assassin who had been taken alive during the island assault seven weeks earlier.   They had been later rescued by the evil cleric Roger.   

The assassin looks up at the sight of the door opening, in time to see Aradyn’s arrow fly towards his head.   The assassin reflexively moves to the side, the arrow grazing his ear.    Timothy successfully casts the Silence on the cleric, preventing him from casting any spells.

Mojo invisibly charges into the room, heading towards the door at the rear of the room, where the assassin has now begun to move towards.   Narg and Lannon enter the room, Lannon taking to the wall and Narg charging directly at the cleric.    Mojo swings his hammer into the assassin, knocking the foe against the wall.    Serita charges up beside Timothy, and casts a Faerie Fire onto the two enemies.  Cassie moves in behind Serita for a better view of  what is going on.  

Because of Mojo and Narg’s positions Aradyn is unable to fire another arrow into the room.  Narg however, does not need any assistance, getting a perfect swing with his ‘Nargblade’ (a +5 Sword of Sharpness) into the cleric and cutting off the man’s weapon arm.  The cleric mouths out a large scream, which is soundless due to the Silence spell.   Mojo gets another hit into the assassin, and then dodges a dagger thrust in return.  The enemy attempts to shoulder Mojo into the wall, and is surprisingly stronger than Mojo had expected, but Mojo holds firm.  

Cassie realizes that if the assassin manages to exit the room an alarm will be sounded, so lets loose a Magic Missile spell, hitting the man with five missiles for twenty-two points of damage.   This weakens him, and Mojo swings his hammer squarely into the man’s chest, knocking the man to the ground.  The assassin then scampers under the table, with Mojo following right behind.  

Meanwhile, Narg has hit the cleric again, who appears dazed.  Narg then takes two near perfect sword slashes, the first cutting off most of the man’s face, the second literally slicing him in half, showering the room in blood.  Mojo moves in towards the assassin, who throws his dagger up into the fighter, hitting Mojo for minimal damage.   Mojo assumes the dagger was poisoned and decides to end this quickly to get healed.   Mojo draws his sword and two sword slashes later the assassin lies dead on the floor.   Timothy cancels the Silence spell.

Lannon assists in carefully extracting the dagger from Mojo’s armor, and Mojo then investigates the blade.  As expected, he finds a thin pinpoint tube flowing from the hilt to the blade.  He does not, however, see any liquid on it.  Mojo unscrews part of the hilt, checking the recessed compartment inside for poison, finding it dry.  Mojo draws a sigh of relief.   This also gives the party their first clear indication that the enemy is not expecting them at all, as the assassin’s blade would have been full if they were.

Lannon examines the table, finding that they had been eating an elaborate multi-course meal with a fine wine and using fancy silverware and silver dishes.   Lannon comments “Too bad Duegar isn’t here, he’d sit down and eat.”  Cassie points out that the food is now completely covered with the cleric’s blood.  Lannon answers “Like that would stop him, he’d just wipe it off first.”    Fiona looks down at the bodies, commenting to Narg about his having used excessive force to stop the cleric.  Narg answers “It’s their own fault.  We let them live after the battle last month, and warned them not to return to Morgarth.”  Nobody disagrees with that assessment.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 10, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 57, “A very close call”, September 27, 1018, 5:45 P.M. 

They notice that there are three other doors in the room, one on the same wall that they entered from, which would lead to the room that they could not unlock.  A door is on the side wall, and there is another door on the back wall that the assassin had initially run towards.  

As Mojo checks the assassin’s body, Lannon checks the cleric’s and the rest of the party enter the room.   The only thing of significance is a magical hammer on the cleric that Narg never gave him an opportunity to use.   This search for treasure reminds Lannon of the pouch that he had found in the druid’s trunk, which he never counted out, so he does that now.  He comments “Not much here, six platinum and twenty-three gold.”  “Decent amount for a druid,” comments Mojo.  Narg interjects “I didn’t even know they used coins, I thought they just traded bark or something.”  “What!” Serita yells.  Cassie comments, “Serita uses money.”  Narg answers, “I didn’t mean her.  She probably has her own mutual funds advisor.”  Mojo interjects “Has one?  She is a mutual funds advisor.”  

They search of room, not finding much of anything other than the rug, table, two chairs, and a mirror mounted to the wall.   Cassie points to the door on the same wall as they entered from, saying, “That probably leads to the assassin’s room.”  Lannon checks the lock, which like the one from the next room is rather elaborate finding two traps.  One is a poison needle trap, which he springs and then bends back the needle with his pliers.  The other is a wire built into the door, which he cuts.  He then cautiously enters the room, Aradyn and Cassie following.  Cassie looks at the ceramic vial positioned above the doorframe that the wire went to, seeing similar vials at the other two doors of this room.  She speculates that they contain either contact poison or acid.

The room has a nice rug on the floor, a bed, a large mirror on the wall, and a large dresser/hutch.   The hutch has a number of small drawers, none of which appear to be trapped.  The dresser has three drawers, each running the length of the dresser.  Only the middle of these three drawers has a lock, so he checks the other two.   The top drawer has regular cloth clothing.  The bottom drawer contains a suit of studded leather armor that appears to be magical.  Lannon suggests to Aradyn, “Why don’t we take it for Lono.”  Aradyn answers, “He already has a suit of magical studded leather that we got last month.”  Lannon answers “I know, he got that suit from the same guy whose room we are now in, but this one could be better magic.”  The armor is thrown into one of the Bags of Holding. 

Lannon attempts to deactivate the trap on the lock, hearing a click sound.   Unsure if he was successful, he fastens a rope onto the drawer handles.  Cassie gives him her Breathe without Air Ioun Stone, and she and Aradyn leave the room.  Lannon goes to the opposite side of the room before starting to pull it open with the rope.   A barely visible yellow gas begins to seep out of the drawer, so Lannon rushes up and pushes the drawer shut with his broadsword.   He begins to see the gas starting to seep out of the cracks in the dresser, and decides that now is a good enough as any time to leave.  He exits the room, shutting the door behind him.

Lannon checks the door to the next room finding it unlocked.  Aradyn opens the door.  It is a room that contains ten wooden bunk bed frames with no mattresses and a large amount of dust on each.   Elsewhere in the room are some other wooden furnishes, and a dust-free section on the opposite wall that matches the dimensions of the dresser/hutch that was in the assassin’s room.   On the opposite side of the room is a large spiral staircase down.   Aradyn looks for tracks, finding a well-traveled path between the staircase and the door that he is at.  Mark joins him to help identify the tracks.  They see an older set of boot tracks, but all fresh tracks are of small-footed sandals or slippers.   They conclude that either elves or small female humans made these.  Mark notes that the freshest set are only around an hour old, traveling both directions.   

Relaying this to the party, Cassie reaches the conclusion that the tracks were made by serving girls, who had brought the food that the cleric and assassin were eating.  She then speculates that they will probably be back soon to collect the dishes, so the party should leave the dishes outside of this door.  Otherwise, the servants will enter the room, see the bodies and mess, and sound a alarm.   The others quickly dump the uneaten food off of the plates, wipe off the blood, and bring them to the door.

They are just in time, as Mark hears sound coming up the spiral staircase.   The silver dishes are quickly put down as Aradyn and Mark head back into the room.   Not having time for Lannon to  lock the door, Aradyn holds it shut.    They listen at the door, soon hearing the sound of dishes banging together.  There is a knock on the door, and a female voice says something in Chinese.  There are no further sounds from the other side of the door, and the knob never moves.  

The party waits five full rounds, deciding that the servants must now have left, but not risking opening the door to find out.  They opt to now leave this group of rooms the way they originally came, with Narg concluding “I think we’re safe, but let’s try to get to Morgarth right away.”

[DM’s note: Huge experience point bonus for Aradyn, Mark and especially Cassie.  The party came incredibly close to having a castle-wide alarm being sounded.]


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 12, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 58, “An Unexpected Turn of Events”, September 27, 1018, 6:15 P.M. 

The group heads down the hallway, not bothering to check doors along the way, as they now wish to get to Morgarth’s tower as soon as possible.   They see a mirror mounted in the corner at the ceiling of the next intersection, and speculate that these mirrors may be used by Morgarth to monitor the castle. 

Lannon peers around the corner under the cover of invisibility.  He sees a group of eight young oriental women exiting a door down the hall, and head away from the party.  They appear to be  carrying empty dishes and cups.    Another door, further down the opposite wall then opens up, and out walk four Hengeyokai, all in their humanoid form, their sub-races being dog, duck, panda and rat.  They are also carrying dishes and cups, and head into the same side alcove where the girls went.  Lannon relays this to the others.

Fiona suggests, “Why don’t we wait a while, until the dinner traffic lessens.”  “What, you mean wait until the theatre crowd arrives?” Mojo comments.   Mark suggests checking the map to see where they went.  The alcove looks to go into a short hallway with two staircases, one up the other down.  “Kind of like an escalator,” Narg comments.  Mojo says “Yeah, except for the fact that they are not moving and very wide.  They’re called stairs you idiot.”  “I liked escalators better, we did come here for the shopping, right?” comments Fiona sarcastically.  Narg answers, “We came here to make Morgarth dead.  He touched my still.”  Cassie speculates that “Morgarth may already be dead, as in Lich”.   

The door that the women came opens again, and out walk six adventurers, heading away from where the party is.   Lannon recognizes them from the prior month back on the Island as the half-dwarf Barthrock and his party.   [Background:  Barthrock and his team had negotiated a truce with the Silver Moon.  Barthrock had become convinced that Morgarth could not be trusted and was only using his team as ‘cannon fodder’.  The Silver Moon had allowed them to leave the Island unharmed, and taking two of their dead, with the impression that this team would no longer work for Morgath.]    

Two members of this team, its male druid and the female fighter/thief (who had died on the Island) head into the alcove with the staircases.  The other four, the half-dwarf, his dwarf fighter sidekick, human cleric (who had also died on the Island), and a human mage that they do not recognize (he had remained invisible during the entire Island battle), head to the door on the opposite wall which the four Hengeyokai had come from, and go through it.  Lannon tells the rest of the party about who he saw.  The party has a brief discussion about this.   Narg is upset that Barthrock apparently lied to them, since he is clearly still working for Morgarth.   The Silver Moon discuss the fighting strength of these four.  

Fiona reminds the group that this was one of the most formidable teams who they had fought, which was one of the reasons that a truce had been negotiated with them in the first place.    She also reminds them that this group of foes never returned a key item that they had taken from Alton, namely his 45 caliber handgun (She would definitely remember this given her high intelligence, plus the fact that Fiona and Alton are played by the same player).   The group discusses fighting these people.  Cassie says she would first like to know where the other two went, not wanting to caught in a crossfire between two groups from this team.   She also reminds them that Barthrock’s team previously had another member, an Oriental monk.  

The party continues single-file down the long corridor, being watchful of the doors.  As they near the corner alcove where the woman and druid disappeared, Lannon tells the party to wait, and  he invisibly heads into that section.  He peers into the opening, seeing the two large staircases, one ascending the other descending.   More importantly, he sees an Oriental gentleman attired as a monk, coming down the ascending staircase and heading directly towards him.   Lannon invisibly hurries back, but before he can inform his party the rapidly moving monk also reaches the intersection.  

Aradyn had been on high alert, and immediately releases an arrow point blank as the man walks into view.   The monk has good instincts and very quick reflexes, and spots the arrow at the last possible second, catching it in mid-air.  The monk then uses this arrow to deflect Aradyn’s next  arrow, ricocheting it against the wall.   The monk holds up his hand with the arrow, and makes a “stop” gesture with his other hand.  This is followed by a “come here” gesture.   The party cautiously approaches.

As they near him the monk speaks softly in common, saying “We have been expecting you, but not this soon.  Morgarth uses mirrors to monitor what is going on in the castle.  He is currently preoccupied, but that will not last long.   Quickly, get to the rear tower of the castle, as it is the only part of the castle without mirrors.   My team leader will then contact you.  Do you know how to get there?”    The party is taken aback by this response to their presence.   “This may be a trap,” Mojo cautiously advises.   Timothy is asked to check the man’s alignment, telling the party “lawful neutral”.  They decide to trust him.  They tell the monk that they know the way.  The monk hands Aradyn back his arrows.  

[DM’s note:  Big experience for everyone, especially Lannon, for their unexpected restraint.   I had anticipated that either Lannon would stay invisibly backstab the monk or that Fiona and Cassie would blast him with Magic Missiles.  This monk only had eighteen hit points, and either type of attack would have probably been fatal.  If that happened it would have seriously jeopardized their getting Barthrock’s team as both an information source and potential allies.]


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 15, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 59, “Allies and Information“, September 27, 1018, 6:45 P.M. 

Serita reminds the party she has boots of speed, and is handed the ring of invisibility as the others get into the bags of holding.   She picks up the bags and runs back to the tower where they first entered the castle from, along the route that they already know.    She arrives at the door, removing Lannon from the bag of holding so that he can unlock the lock.  They enter the forge room, and empty the bags.   They debate staying in this room, but decide to head higher, to put more distance between themselves and the rest of the castle than the single door.   They bypass the strategy room, not wanting to activate the light globes with their voices.  They decide to stop in the third level storage room.

The party waits for close to half an hour, discussing what they know of Barthrock’s team, and of how dissatisfied he had been of the way Morgarth had treated his team back on the island.  They decide that “They must have stayed on, figuring that Morgarth wouldn’t really let them just leave, and have been waiting for a way out.”  They hear sound from the staircase below.  The half-dwarf Barthrock and his dwarven fighter join them.   Barthrock begins the conversation by introducing his companion as Tokrah, and complimenting the group on arriving at the castle undetected.   He apologies for taking so long to arrive saying “I had to stop to check your handiwork.”  The group immediately picks up on this reference to the two bodies. 

He reiterates what the monk had said about Morgarth using the mirrors of the castle to monitor what is going on but that Morgarth’s druid advisor Spring lived in this tower, and removed all of the mirrors from this tower for privacy, being the only one that Morgarth allowed this privilege.   “How does he do that?” asks Cassie.  “I don’t know” answers Barthrock.  “Probably just some trick, done with mirrors,” is Lono’s comment.   “Your monk indicated that you  were expecting us?” Cassie states.  Barthrock answers “Yes, we knew you were coming, we just thought it would take a few more months”.  “We’re good,” says Mojo.  Serita then asks “Did Morgarth know we were coming?”  “No, just my team,” the half-dwarf replies, “and we’ve kept it that way.”   “How did you know?” asks Serita.   Barthrock answers “This castle was once owned by a high-level druid mage named Li-Tak.  He was apparently able to predict the future, and he told his daughters of your coming here.”   

“His daughters are here?  Now?” asks Cassie.   “Yes,” Barthrock replies “Li-Tak kept…what is the term for a group of concubines?”  “A harem,” Lono immediately interjects.   “Right, Well Li-Tak had genetically designed his harem of human-animal to provide him with male offspring, who he then used as his castle guards.   Although the vast majority of children born were male, occasionally in a large litter there would also be female offspring as well.  He allowed these girls to be raised until they reached puberty, then put them into a state of a deep sleep.”  A player whose daughter has just become a teenager, interjects “Gee, can I get a copy of that spell.”  The DM's wife, who has seven younger siblings, adds “Makes a lot of sense to me.”

Barthrock explains that “He put them into this deep sleep because it would have been inappropriate for them to mate with their father or brothers, so he decided that they would be kept asleep until he had a successor, and they would them become the successor’s harem.  Unfortunately Li-Tak outlived all three of his apprentices who he had trained to succeed him.  Before putting his final daughter to sleep he instructed her to be weary and careful of the people who would wake them up, to keep this information secret until they met someone from this region, and to wait until a group whose name translates as Silver Moon comes to rescue them.  Morgarth woke these girls three years ago, and has been using them as servants ever since.   We did not know any of this until after we returned here from your island.   Our monk is originally from near here, so was able to speak to the girls, and they told him their story.   

Anyway, after we got back to this castle there was a dispute as to which team won the competition on your island”.    Serita interrupts “Yeah, we know.  He sent you out on a tie-breaker to kill the Hobgoblin King.”   Barthrock smiles, and says “Ah, so that is how you got here so quickly.  You’ve been speaking to Hendry.”  Narg interjects “Don’t worry, He’s next on our hit list.”  Cassie yells out “Hey, I like the Hendrys.”  “That makes one of us,” Aradyn mutters.   

Barthrock continues “Before going out on the tie-breaker, as additional incentive Morgarth offered the winning team these girls, to do with as they wished.   My team was appalled at that idea of these innocent girls being molested, so we made sure that we won, to protect them from the lecherous degenerates on the other team.   We have been guarding these girls ever since, with my Monk, L, guarding them during the day and Chandra, the female member of my team, guarding them at night.  We also have made sure that when they are performing duties around the castle, primarily cooking, cleaning, and collecting dishes, they always stay together in groups for their own safety.”

“So Li-Tak said that we would come to rescue them?” asks Aradyn.  “Yes,” answers Barthrock, “He told them that you would take them to a far away land, where a group of brave and courageous men would wish to marry them and provide them with safe and happy lives.   Cassie says “Well, we told our ship’s crew that we would help to find them wives.  Looks like we’ve now accomplished that without even trying.”  

“Exactly how many girls are there?” asks Narg.  Barthrock answers “Forty-two”, which gets quite a reaction out of most present (in part, because they recognize this as the answer to the secret of the universe).  Barthrock adds “They were told that you would bring them to a place where they and their offspring would be accepted for who they are, as nowhere else on this continent would they have been accepted.  While they can transform into humanoid-animals, being half-human, they cannot become full animals, so would not have been accepted by the creatures living outside of the castle perimeter.  Beyond the barrier they would have been captured and treated as slaves.  They also could not go to Li-Tak’s original homeland, as hybrid races are unwanted there.”   Cassie comments “Yeah, we noticed.  But if they were put to sleep when they reached puberty, they’d now only know be what?  Around twelve or thirteen?”  “No,” he answers “Due to their being part animal most are aging at a rate faster than humans.  I’d say that nearly all of them are now human equivalent of sixteen to twenty years of age, and rather lovely too.”  Lono comments “Sounds good to me,” earning him some dirty looks.  

 “That’s all well and good, but we came here to clean Morgarth’s clock,” says Narg.  “What can you tell us about where he is now?.”   Barthrock explains that his team just escorted Morgarth over to the tower of his apprentice Ashemmi, who he trains every evening.  He says that that Morgarth seldom leaves the “Mages Wing” of the castle, the section with the library and two towers above it.  “And your team guards him?” asks Narg.  “Only when he decides to travel outside of his own tower,” answers Barthrock, adding “We will be going back to escort him back to his own tower three hour from now”   

“And he’s unguarded while in his own tower?” Mojo asks.  “Hardly,” answers Barthrock.  “He also has with him three purple flesh golems.”  “Ragnors,” Narg interjects, “We've fought them before.  Those we can handle.”  Barthrock continues “More importantly, while in his own tower he is protected by a being called Notrathar.”  “What is a Notrathar?” asks Cassie.  “A powerful devil bodyguard, a Pit Fiend, summoned up from Hell” the half-dwarf answers.  “So, Morgarth made a deal with the Devil?” comments Narg.    Barthrock answers “That is an understatement.   He refers to the Prince of Hell as his Liege.”  This causes some uneasiness among the party.   

[DM’s note: When Lannon saw Barthrock’s team earlier, the four of them were heading into the library to go escort Morgarth.  The female member of the team had gone up the stairs to relieve the monk guarding the daughters of Li-Tak.  Barthrock’s team was waiting for the monk to rejoin them before going up to get Morgarth, so if the party had killed the monk it would have only been a short time before Barthrock’s group went looking for him.   Similarly, if the party had taken out the monk and then entered the library, they would have had to then fight Barthrock’s team waiting there, which would have immediately alerted Morgarth to their presence in the castle, as well as either delaying or eliminating this team as potential allies.]


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 16, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 60, “Strategies”, September 27, 1018, 7:15 P.M. 

Barthrock continues to tell of Morgarth’s devil bodyguard, saying “While we were all on your island, and the anti-magic shell was there instead of surrounding this castle, a mage from your continent’s Zalpar Lordholding attacked Morgarth in his library.  Morgarth felt vulnerable to further attack at that time, so called on his Liege to send Notrathar to protect him.   This devil guards him when he sleeps, and accompanies him during any travels outside of the Mage’s Wing.”  “So he is with him now?” asks Cassie.  “No,” Barthrock answers “Since Morgarth was only going to the adjacent tower Notrathar stayed to guard Morgarth’s tower.  While in the Mage’s Wing he feels safer, with Ashemmi there, and two more mages living on the first floor immediately below the library.  Still, given that he was recently attacked there, he has my team be present when traveling through or reading inside of the library.”

Narg begins to strategize about the best way to take out Morgarth.   Mojo points out that “He’s old, so we just need to set up an ambush at Denny’s for when he comes for the early bird special.”   Barthrock asks if the group would again be able to get in contact with Hendry.   “Why would we want to do that?” Aradyn asks.  Barthrock says that Morgarth has recently logged a journal, adding “My mage and I suggested that he do that, in the event that he be assaulted mentally, to remind himself of his own plans.  He thought that unlikely, until we reminded him that it was unlikely for him to have been attacked in his own Library.   In reality, we just wanted to find out for ourselves what his plans were.  My mage has now managed to read this journal.”    

“So what exactly is his plan?” Serita hastily asks.  “World domination” Barthrock answers.   “Yeah, that’s standard,” comments Mojo.  “How does he plan to do that?” asks Cassie.   Barthrock answers “He has this preposterous plan of expanding this anti-magic shell to conquer lands, projecting it from several key points on this world, one of which is your island, and then modifying the spell projected by the sphere to something other than anti-magic, such as sleep, charm person, or even disintegration.”  As the group ponders this, Barthrock continues “As I was saying.  The journal also speaks of Hendry, and Morgarth describes how he was responsible to having Hendry’s wife killed.  If you could get this journal to Hendry, chances are he would then try to kill Morgarth.  Then again, since Hendry died trying to capture her (gesturing to Cassie), I wouldn’t count on him being able to successfully eliminate Morgarth.”  

Narg suggests to Barthrock that the Silver Moon attack Morgarth in the library, when he is being escorted back through there by Barthrock’s team.   Barthrock does not favor that idea, as his team would get caught in the crossfire, adding “Since we’re supposed to be his bodyguards, we would have to fight you, and at least make it look convincing.  I also doubt that Morgarth or Notrathar would be at all concerned about accidentally killing my team to get to you..   Even with my team not a factor, the library would be a really bad place to mount an attack.  As the mage Oterel attacked Morgarth there he has now made sure that his other forces are situated to get there quickly.”  

“How long would it take for others to arrive?” asks Narg.  Barthrock replies “Reinforcements would be able to get to the library very soon.   Here let me draw you a diagram of the castle.”  “You mean like this” says Lannon, and he pulls out the detailed map.   Surprised at seeing this, Barthrock says “My, you are a resourceful group.”   “I said that we're good,” comments Mojo. 

He shows them where the library is, explaining that the high level mages from Roger’s team reside in the rooms immediately below the library.  He points out on the nearby rooms where his own party resides, and the nearby exterior tower that is Roger’s home, where he could fly there quickly on his Chimera.   Next they are shown where a group of ten armored giants are on the  third floor, which could easily get to the library by the main staircase.   Finally, Barthrock reminds them of the devil, who could gate in from Morgarth’s tower above.  [DM’s Note: Had the party actually initiated a fight against Barthrock’s team in the Library, all of the above mentioned reinforcements would have then come at them.]

“OK, that’s a lot.” Says Narg, “Why don’t you run through exactly who else is in this castle?” .    Barthrock says that there are at least three of the purple flesh golems, possibly more as they can turn invisible, a total of thirty of the elephant-footed giants, and around two hundred bugbears.   He adds that Morgath also has a dozen captured Hengeyokai that are directly under Morgarth’s control.  

Narg says “We’ve met all of your team, right?”  Barthrock answers “Well, you’ve met four of us during our two negotiation sessions on your island, and saw the bodies of those who died and have since been resurrected.  My magician remained invisible during those times.”   “Why?” asks Cassie.   Barthrock answers, gesturing towards Aradyn “Because my mage was the one who hit both of your elvan archers and their pegasi with fireballs during the initial assault.  When I brought Narg to check the prisoners during the first negotiation he saw his wounded and scorched girlfriend and he said he wanted a piece of the man who did that to her.  My mage overheard that comment and decided it best to remain invisible until after we had left your Island.  I imagine he will do so again now that he knows you are here.”  “Sensible,” says Fiona.

Narg asks for more information about the other team.  Barthrock explains that the other team consisted of Roger, his Chimera, and six others, two of which the Silver Moon have just slain.  Of these, the two wizards and Roger serve as the “Day Guards.”  The other four act as the “Night Guards”.  Barthrock says that he and Tokrah are scheduled to meet up with them in about twenty minutes to patrol the castle grounds.  The problem now is that two of these four are dead, so their absence will be noted.”   This causes some panic, with Cassie suggesting using the Belt of Shape Change to impersonate one of them.   Narg asks “Can’t you come up with an explanation for the absence of the other two?” 

Barthrock stops and thinks about it for a minute, saying “I have an idea.  We could say that the pair tried to molest the servant girls when they came to collect the dishes from supper.  Since these girls can change into humanoid animals it is feasible that they could have transformed and fought back, killing their attackers.   That explanation should work with the other two guards and Morgarth, as they tend to believe the worst about people.   I doubt it would work with Roger, who is overly suspicious of everyone.  Tell me, did those two who get a good look at you?”   “Yes, definitely” Narg answers.   Barthrock replies “Damn.  I imagine that  Roger will cast a Speak with Dead on the bodies to confirm my explanation.   Still, the story would buy you some time.   I will have to tell Morgarth  when we escort him back to his tower, but we can keep from notifying Roger until breakfast.  You’d therefore still have until around seven in the morning to do whatever you need to do.”   

“Where will this night guard be?” as Narg.  Barthrock explains that the normal schedule is that  he and Tokrah join the night guard for to do a perimeter walk on the castle grounds followed by an interior walk of the castle.  After that, each pair of guards take stationary positions on the first floor near the two castle exits.  Barthrock then says  “Once we leave them following that patrol I then reassemble my team to escort Morgarth back to his own tower.   My team is then dismissed for the night and I have a short briefing with Morgarth regarding his next day’s activities.  I then leave and am off duty until the next day.”

Fiona ponders “I wonder what Morgarth does after that?” Fiona asks.  Narg replies “He’s old, he probably watches Wheel of Fortune and whatever show comes on after it.”  “That’s it,” says Mojo, “We wait to attack him while he’s watching Diagnosis Murder.”  “But not until after that show puts him to sleep” Lannon adds.  “No,” says Narg, “That would put us all to sleep too.”

Barthrock finishes by telling the party that “There is no activity in the castle between 11:00 P.M. and 5:30 A.M.   The only ones awake at night are the four night guards and the bugbears on duty outside of the castle.  At dawn the girls begin preparation for breakfast, which is served at around 6:30 in the morning.  I will fill in the rest of my team about your group, and tell them to stay out of your way.  If you do run into us, please don’t blow our cover.  The only safe place to talk, other than this tower, is on the spiral staircases, as there are no mirrors there.  Good luck, we have to get going.”   Barthrock and Tokrah then leave.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 18, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

[Author's Note: OK READERS, After a rather long but interesting build-up, we're now into the action part of the module - enjoy!]

Chapter 61, “Hi Morgarth, We were in the neighborhood so decided to drop by!”, September 27, 1018, 8:00 P.M. 

The group is in the storage room on the third floor of the rear tower discussing the information about the castle and its occupants that has been provided to them by Barthrock, who Lono keeps referring to as Bath-Rug.   A variety of different options and plans are discussed.  

Narg suggests hitting Morgarth, and then making a quick exit.  Cassie strongly objects, pointing out the obligation they now have to save Li-Tak’s daughters.  This leads to a heated debate, with Narg stating that they never agreed to do that.  Cassie points out that Li-Tak left the castle map for them in return for the daughter’s rescue, and it would be wrong to have used the map and not followed through on the rescue.   Fiona points out that killing Morgarth, and leaving the daughters to Roger and his minions would also be wrong.  Mojo raises a different objection, saying that if they rescue these beautiful girls their ship’s crew shouldn’t have them all, that the party should get some too.  Cassie points out that the crew will become the girls’ “faithful husbands” and asks Mojo is he is ready and willing to permanently settle down.  He declines to answer.

They discuss that whatever strategy is chosen they will need to get the party quickly out of the Bags of Holding.   It is suggested, “we need to find a Ziplock Bag of Holding”.   Narg insists that he be the first out, stating “I’m not known for my patience”.   Eventually the conversation around the table degenerates into a discussion of the role of stuffed bears in porn.  Lono’s player points out that, strictly speaking, that would be considered ‘soft porn’.   The Silver Moon’s debate continues until nearly two hours have passed since Barthrock left.  Narg decides they need to go now while Morgarth is still away from his devil bodyguard.   Fiona points out that they are probably too late for that, and another heated argument follows, with the party trying to convince Narg that he needs to make the devil his primary target rather than Morgarth.  

Lannon is loaned the Ring of Invisibility and the others get into the bags of holding,.  Lannon heads down the tower.   Rather than reentering the castle itself, he exits the tower from the rear door, and travels along the outside of the castle up to Morgarth’s tower, sooon reaching the top.  He finds that unlike, the other tower, the windows here are all shut and shuttered with gigantic wooden shutters that are too heavy for him to move.   He cannot find another way in.

The frustrated dwarf descends to a spot on the library roof,  where the two nearest towers block the view from the bugbear guards atop the outer wall, and lets the party out of the bag.  Narg is very disappointed to find himself atop a cold damp roof rather than inside of the tower.  Narg suggests that they head up the outside of the tower and kick the shutters in, but it is pointed out that that would ruin any element of surprise.  Eventually they decide to return to the rear tower, and travel inside of the building along the route that they know.  They reluctantly get back into the bags and Lannon spends the next half hour getting them to the hallway outside of the library.

The library door is easily unlocked by Lannon.  He enters and lets everybody out of the Bags of Holding except for Lono and Hiroshi.  Cassie is amazed by the quantity of books, with all four hundred feet of the walls within this vast room filled with bookcases that extend from the floor to the ceiling thirty feet above.   The party pulls her along to the spiral staircase leading to Morgarth’s tower, past five desks in the room and the dome covered book on a pedestal on the opposite wall.   

The next level of the tower is a large room furnished as a living chamber.   A huge ornate mirror is mounted on one of the walls, which the party concludes is where Morgarth casts his viewing spells from.   The party ascends to the next level, which is a laboratory.  Cassie wants to spend time in this room, but is discouraged by the other party members.   The spiral staircase in this room goes up to the ceiling, ending in a field of magical darkness.    As this tower is designed identical to the rear tower they conclude that there is only one more level above, which is where Morgarth would be. 

The party climbs the stairs, deciding that Narg should enter the room first.    To dispel the darkness he is handed several coins with Continual Light spells cast on them, as well as a coin with a Silence spell cast on it.   Climbing to just below the darkness area, he tosses the coins upward.  The stones immediately bounce back and fall back to the laboratory room below.  Some of the party briefly saw wood where the coins struck, before the darkness reappeared.  Only then do they realize that since this tower is identical to the other, there would also be an identical ten-foot square trap door between the fourth and fifth levels.  A player comments to the DM “I can’t believe you were able to keep a straight face during all that.”  

Cassie’s owl familiar Deanna flies down to retrieve the coins, as the group ponders how to get the door open.  The Darkness is dispelled, with the group seeing that the large bolts to the door on this side are currently unbolted.   They assume that it is also bolted on the other side.  They decide that Cassie should use a Reduce spell on the door.   Narg and Lannon take up positions on the ladder immediatley below the door, followed by Cassie and Mojo.   She has Deanna fly keep a distance with the Silence coin, instructing the familiar to fly the coin to Lannon one the Spells verbal component is completed, to hopefully buffer the sounds of the reducing door. 

The spell is cast and the massive wooden door reduces in size to a sixteen-inch square, and only one-and-a-half inches thick (about the size of a pizza box).  The three massive metal hinges holding the door in place did not reduce, and the door is ripped apart by these hinges as it reduces, with the remaining piece dangling from a singe hinge.  Narg charges into the room, followed by Lannon and Mojo.  Even with the Silence covering the sound, the sight of the reducing door was definitely noticed by Notrathar, the devil bodyguard.  The devil is barely out of the range of the Silence and casts a Hold Person spell on the three of them, with only Mojo being caught by the spell.

As Narg closes the distance between him and Notrathar, Lannon sees that Morgarth is now awake and sitting up in his bed.  Lannon tosses the coins, the Light spells now fully illuminating the side of the room where Morgarth is.   Unfortunately for Lannon, his toss of the Silence coin is actually too accurate, striking Morgarth in the face.  Since the arch-mage has a Stoneskin spell cast on himself, the coin does no damage and bounces off as if it had struck a stone wall.  The coin rolls on the floor a full eighteen feet away from Morgarth, moving the Silence out of range [DM’s note: I got very lucky on the dice roll for the distance of the coin roll].

Lannon moves a few steps closer as Cassie move up into the room.  Morgarth casts a Major Globe of Invulnerability spell onto himself.    Narg has reached the devil, and swings the Nargblade.  His dice roll comes up with a natural “20”, which means a severing blow from the Sword of Sharpness.  He then grabs the six-sided, saying “Daddy needs a One”, for the determination roll of what was severed.   He then rolls a “1”, indicating decapitation.  The whole table erupts in a loud cheer.     The devil's body falls, and then dissipates, returning to Hell.  Lannon has almost reached the Arch Mage when Morgarth casts a Teleport spell and vanishes.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 19, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 62, “We’ve got to get out of this place, if it’s the last thing we ever do.”  September 27, 1018, 11:00 P.M. 

“Damn, he buggered off” Lannon exclaims.  Cassie yell to Lannon “Look around for his magic books” as she hurries into the room.  Narg says “We have to get out of here, NOW, AND FAST!” turns towards the stairs, and is the first to notice that Mojo is frozen like a statue.  Narg shakes him loose, Mojo’s first words in response being “Glory hog!”  Meanwhile, Lannon has retrieved the magical coins.   Cassie has gone over to the bed, and begins searching under the covers and mattress, saying “this is probably where it is hidden”.   Narg yells at her to hurry up, as the rest of the party begins going down the spiral staircase.  Narg yells “Roger is probably already on his way here.”

Cassie looks under the bed, seeing a large two-by-three foot leather-bound tome strapped to the bottom of the bed.  By now Mojo has reached her, and yells “CASSIE, LET’S GO!”  “Not without his book,” she says, “It’s fastened to the bottom of the bed.”  Mojo grabs the bed by the frame, and with his exceptional strength, lifts it up and smashes it against the wall.   The book is still held to the box springs by straps, and Mojo says “Forget it.  It’s probably just filled with Life Savers.”  Cassie insists that they get the book, so Mojo draws his sword and quickly cuts it loose.   He then puts the book under one arm, Cassie under the other, and charges towards the stairs.”   As they reach the stairs Cassie yells out “Can I Be Put Down!”  “Fine, he answers, and taking her literally says “Fiona is a better magic user than you, and there’s nothing wrong with arranging books by their color.”  

The group descends and heads through the laboratory level.  Cassie wants to stop and collect things but Mojo again refuses to put her down.  Aradyn convinces him to let go of her, saying “I’ll keep her in line,” earns him a nasty look from his girlfriend.   Narg reiterates that they need to leave NOW!.  

The group descends to the library and makes their way across the room.  Unbeknownst to them one of the purple flesh golems known as a Ragnor (picture a violet-hued Frankenstein monster holding a gigantic mace) descends from the spiral staircase at the opposite end of the room, under the cover of invisiblity.   The Ragnor becomes visible when it is directly in front of them, pointing his mace (which channels a magic spell ability) in their direction.     

Mark, Mojo and Narg rush the monster, getting hit by a Cone of Cold from the mace.  Not deterred, Narg slashes into the creature.  The Ragnor then strikes Narg with its mace, knocking the fighter back.  With Narg temporarily out of the way Aradyn is able to fire two arrows point blank into the creature, as Fiona throws a Magic Missile spell.  Mojo then charges up and hits the monster for a fatal blow, which causes it to explode, catching Mojo in the blast. 

The group hesitates before moving on, concerned that the noise of the blast will draw more unwanted attention to them.   Suddenly, alarms begin to sound throughout the castle.  The party draw weapons, and wait for the enemy to open the door, but nothing happens.

Meanwhile, outside of the castle gate the Hengeyokai cat ranger Ebony Shadow, one of those rescued by the party at the Y’Cho-Kang auction, has been waiting patiently for several hours.   The Hengeyokai Elders had sent her to discreetly follow the party, her primary mission being to find and free the 14 Hengeyokai who the ‘Storm God’ had captured.   She had followed Lannon to the castle that afternoon, but could not follow as he climbed up the castle wall.    As lights go on and alarms go off, she gets ready to attempt to enter the castle if the outer gates are opened. 

Back in the library, Mojo is very tempted by the book on display in the glass case, and decides to smash the case to get it.   He swings his sword into it, resulting in a shower of plaster and dust, as the illusion of the book and wooden pedestal is dispelled, revealing a now smashed plaster pedestal that had actually been there.    As the group moves towards the door Mojo begins to take damage.   A cure is cast on him, but the damage continues.  The group concludes that the plaster must have contained a type of contact poison.  Mojo continues to take further damage, until Serita takes pity on him, and casts a Neutralize Poison.

Narg opens the library door a crack, seeing Barthrock’s dwarf companion Tokrah further down the hall.  Tokrah silently signals Narg to be quiet, and to go back into the library.  Narg shuts the door and whispers for the party to be quiet.   They wait a while before Narg opens the door again and looks out, this time finding the hallway empty.  They head over to the staircase, and debate whether to go up or down, eventually deciding upon up.  As an added precaution Mojo deside to smash the large mirror on the staircase-landing wall with his hammer.   The Silence coin is taken out of the Bag of Holding to muffle the sound of the breaking glass.  

The group reaches the top of the stairs, finding one corridor that goes straight, along what would be the upper wall of the great hall, and then turning left, and another corridors to the right, that then turns right along the castle’s outer wall.   The corridor to the right is check out, leading to a twenty foot square alcove with a locked door.   They then check the other way, with the left turning corridor continuing for some distance, with a door along the right-hand wall, which they estimate leads to a room above the main entryway to the castle.   Lannon hears voices behind the door but cannot make them out.  Both Aradyn and Cassie move up to also listen.   Aradyn then collapses.  

The group pulls back, carrying Aradyn to Timothy.  Timothy casts a cure, which has no effect  on the elf, with his eyes staring straight ahead.  While he is alive and breathing, he is clearly in a comotose state.  Cassie immedatley suspects that he has been mentally taken to the Astral Plane, and she removes her magical Crown (which blocks Psionics) to mentally probe for him.  As soon as she removes it she is also mentally assaulted, by a powerful being who she assumes to be Morgarth.   She successfully saves from his initial attack, getting a major headache, and replaces the crown on her head.  This ends the assault and blocks any future mental attack.  

She quickly tells the others what has happened.  Narg yelling “Damn, that means he knows exactly where we are right now.  Let’s get the hell out while we still can.”   They head back to the stairs, Mojo signaling everyone to stop as he hears footsteps approaching from the staircase above.   The person descending is recognized as the monk from Barthrock’s team, known simply as “L”.   Narg immediately asks, “Where’s Morgarth?”  The monk gestures in the direction that they have just came from, to which Narg says “I thought so, everyone follow me,” and then says to the monk “You too.”  They head away from that direction, around the bend and into the alcove on the same floor. 

“Where were you coming from right now?” Fiona asks L.  He replies, “The rooms upstairs with Li-Tak’s daughters.  I was making sure that they stay put and also that the Hengeyokai which  Morgarth controls remain locked in their own rooms.”  “Good,” answers Narg, “And where were you going now?”  L replies “To the room above the entry hall, where Barthrock and others of my team are currently guarding Morgarth.”    

While this conversation is going on both Timothy and Fiona are both successful in warding off mental assaults, resulting in each getting a massive headache.   Cassie yells “Quick, get Hiroshi out of the bag, he has experience with the Astral Plane.”  As Serita dumps both Hiroshi and Lono out of the bag Mark exclaims “Oww, my head,” as he too repels a mental assault.   Serita then collapses, having been less successful than her comrades.  

Seeing both Aradyn and Serita on the ground, Hiroshi immediately begins to deduce what is happening.  Cassie tells him “Morgarth took them to the Astral Plane, can you help rescue them?”     “I can try,” Hiroshi answers, quickly thinking up a plan.  “What are you planning to do?” Cassie asks.   Hiroshi replies “Put to work the information that we’ve found out about this place that he doesn’t know yet..  Although, to be honest, I would really prefer to not take him on alone.”  

A brief discussion follows as to who should accompany Hiroshi, being mindful of the need to also guard the bodies.  The party is somewhat surprised when Lono, of all people, volunteers to go with him.  Lono says “I’m tired of sitting on the bench.  My missing leg shouldn’t effect me on that plane, and I might be able to get in a backstab.”   “Fine,” Hiroshi answers, and he grabs Lono’s hands, saying “Relax your mind…”  The two then fall into unconsciousness.    Narg has the others form a protective circle around the four unconscious bodies.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 20, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 63, “The Audacious Charade”, September 28, 1018, 12:00 A.M. 

Fifteen rounds earlier Aradyn had been listening at the door, then he instantaneously appeared elsewhere.   His unclothed body, devoid of possessions and made of golden light, appeared floating in air on a land comprised of open spaces and misty clouds, with pink and crimson colored skies in all directions.  Also floating around him were porous light to medium green rocks of various sizes [visually like the Astral Plane as depicted in Marvel Comics early Doctor Strange stories drawn by Steve Ditko.].  

Aradyn grabbed onto the nearest rock, a five wide by ten long foot boulder, noticing for the first time another unclothed being floating forty feet away.  The person was a tall bald human male with a long beard, apparently Morgarth.  The light that comprised this man’s body was a deep blood red color, with parts that were nearly black in shade.   The man stared at him, and said “You fool.  Your band thought that you could defeat me, but now you are all mine.”   “Morgarth I presume,” is Aradyn’s casual reply.  “And who else would I be?,” he answers.   

Before saying anything further Aradyn sees that Morgarth became mentally distracted, the Mage then yelling out “Damn, I almost had Cassie-Andra”.   Morgarth then rattles off to Aradyn about how Narg’s team will soon be defeated, and how they are nothing compared to his might.  He finishes with “So, are you prepared to grovel and beg for a swift death, or should I make it slow and painful?”

Aradyn is astute enough to realize that, with no weapons at his disposal, he won’t last long in combat against a 26th level mage.  He also realizes that with Morgarth mentally on the Astral Plane, then the mage’s unmoving body would be back at the castle, so the best strategy is to stall for time until the Silver Moon can find and destroy it.   To keep Morgarth busy, he asks “OK, so what is your master plan?”  He is shocked when the villain replies “None of your business.” 

Morgarth then goes into another period of deep concentration.  From the Mage’s facial expressions Aradyn concludes that whatever he is doing is not working.  After a few rounds, however, Serita appears on the astral plane.   Her body is comprised of a grayish-white light.  She quickly orients herself to her surroundings, and starts to experiment with how to move about the plane, swimming through the air over towards Aradyn. 

“Well, that’s two of you insignificant whelps that I’ve captured,” Morgarth bellows.  “Can’t you see that it is hopeless for you to defy me!”  Serita remains her typical obstinate self with a  response of “Yeah, sure.  Did you miss the part where your Pit Fiend bodyguard got its head cut off?”   This comment has a visible emotional impact on the mage, with his shading temporarily changing from to a very deep black.   

Both Hiroshi and Lono then appear about one hundred feet away, well behind where Morgarth is standing.  Hiroshi quickly pulls Lono over with him behind a rock, since Morgarth has not seen them yet.   Aradyn and Serita both saw the other two and decide to continue to press Morgarth’s buttons to distract him from the others.  Aradyn exclaims “If your are in such a superior position over us, then how is it that we managed to infiltrate your impregnable castle undetected?”  Serita adds “Yeah, and for such a brave man you sure ran off in a hurry an hour ago.”  

Morgarth looses his temper, and lets loose with a Magic Missile spell.  Thirteen missiles dart out from his fingertips, seven striking Aradyn for 28 points of damage and six striking Serita for 24 points of damage.   Watching this, Hiroshi softly mutters an expletive in the Heian language, and then tells Lono “That was only a First Level spell.  Those two don’t stand a chance.”   “What can we do?” Lono asks. 

Hiroshi tells Lono “I’m going to have to distract him.  Listen up, moving on this plane just requires thinking about where you want to go.  Once Morgarth is watching me, go over to the other two and garb them.  I’m mentally anchoring you here, and will let you go if I am injured or worse.  Hopefully you’ll be able to pull them back with you.  Have Serita wait until I appear to really need help before throwing any spells.”  Lono starts to ask a question, but Hiroshi is already gone.  He appears twenty feet behind the evil Arch Mage, standing beside a large green floating boulder.  

“HOW DARE YOU!” Hiroshi screams, catching Morgarth by surprise, and the mage quickly turns around to face the elderly Japanese man.  Lono thinks himself next to the others, and he appears there.  Hiroshi continues to yell “You have one hell of a lot of nerve threatening these people!  Haven’t you caused me enough aggravation already!  Give me one reason why I shouldn’t destroy you right now?”   Morgarth is taken back by this confrontational verbal assault, and asks the obvious question “Who are you?”  Hiroshi feigns disbelief, saying “Who am I?  You honestly don’t know?  I’M LI-TAK!”   Lono, Aradyn and Serita briefly exchange glances at this, as Hiroshi’s tirade is so convincing they each wonder if maybe he actually is Li-Tak.   

A now befuddled Morgarth answers “You can’t be.  Li-Tak died over three centuries ago.”  “Oh really,” Hiroshi counters “Then let me ask you this.  If I had died, then where is my grave?   You’ve combed every inch of my castle, and by now you must have noticed how much my daughters and the Hengeyokai revere me.   Don’t you think they would have left some sort of shrine or tomb in my memory?  But you haven’t found that, have you?  I have no tomb because I haven’t died yet, I just left the castle for a while.   Nor have you found my most precious texts, and do you know why?  Because they are not there, I took them with me.”  

Morgarth appears very troubled, so Hiroshi presses the advantage, raising his voice to new levels, and yelling.  “And look what you’ve done!  You’ve trespassed in my Castle!  You’ve disturbed and destroyed my things!  You forced my children to wait on you as if they were your servants!  You even have had the nerve to offer my daughters as prizes in a contest to your lackeys!”

Morgarth appears ready to cast a spell at his accuser, and Serita prepares to cast one as well.  Hiroshi then interrupts Morgarth saying “I wouldn’t do that if I were you.  Exactly where do you think I’ve been these past centuries?”  That causes Morgarth to stop his casting, and he asks “Where?”  Hiroshi answers “I’ve been visiting with the deities on their planes.  It’s only due to the calming influence of the Lawful Good deities who I spent the last century with that I haven’t destroyed you already.  Oh, I suppose we could now fight each other using spells, but a mere mortal like you is limited to what?  Ninth level spells?  You haven’t been taught the tenth, eleventh and twelfth level spells that the deities have taught me.  So where would be the contest in that?”

Hiroshi presses on “And if we don’t use spells, where does that leave us?  Hand to hand combat?”  Hiroshi yells out in Japanese, and swings his right arm, striking the boulder next to him with a karate chop.   This causes a triangular section, about three feet on each side, to break off and float away.   Looking back to a now visibly shaken Morgarth, Hiroshi says, “Then again, hand-to-hand might not be very fair either.”   

Hiroshi continues “So, I’ll tell you what I am going to do.  If I were to kill you within the anti-magic shell, either here or at the castle, it would leave part of your essence behind.  Since I don’t want your vile filth soiling my home, I’ve decided to give you an opportunity to leave.”   Hiroshi holds up his left index finger and announces “I’m going to start a Firefinger spell.  It will serve as a timer, and last for about half an hour.  When it goes out, I’m returning to my Castle, and if you are either there, of anywhere within the territory of my sphere, you will then suffer the consequences.  You had better go now, this is your only chance.”  He casts the spells, the finger lighting up in flame.     Morgarth wastes no time in exiting from the Astral Plane.   

Hiroshi’s Firefinger spell then goes out, and he moves himself over to where the other three are.  “Very impressive,” Aradyn comments.  “You are some B.S. artist,” states Lono.  Hiroshi answers “Well, I got nervous for a while there, thinking that he would notice that my Astral aura was the wrong alignment color for a druid.  That is why I threw in that cow manure about Lawful Good deities.  Thankfully, he couldn’t differentiate from my aura that my flares of emotion were my telling lies rather than anger.”  

Finally relaxing a bit, Hiroshi adds “I guess it’s not every day when an apprentice mage, who only knows one cantrip, can outclass an Arch Mage.”  He turns to Serita, and says “Could you please do me one huge favor?”  “What?” she replies.  With his left hand he now holds up his limp right arm and says” Could you give me a cure spell before I pass out.  I haven’t tried to do martial arts in thirty years, and I think that I may have broken every bone in my hand.”


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 22, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 64, “Morgarth on the run”, September 28, 1018, 12:15 A.M. 

On the Astral Plane, Serita casts a Cure Serious Wounds spell on Hiroshi’s injured hand.  After checking the hand she  suggests that he also borrow a Ring of Regeneration for an hour or two.   “We’d better get back to the others,” Aradyn comments.   They form a circle, with Serita and Aradyn each taking a hand of the other two, and Hiroshi projects them back.  

Their four bodies regain consciousness, and Narg asks “What happened?”   Lono replies “Hiroshi’s silver tongue saved our butts.”  Serita states “Morgarth now thinks that Hiroshi is a very pissed off Li-Tak.”   Aradyn says “Yeah, Morgarth is packing up to leave, let’s go get him while we can.”  Hiroshi suggest that he get back into the Bag of Holding before Morgarth detects him, and discovers it was all just a bluff.   Hiroshi borrows the Ring of Regeneration from Mark, and returns to the bag along with Lono.   

The party charge down the hallway, in the direction of the room above the front gate.  Mojo wastes no time is smashing the door lock, and pulling the door open.  Aradyn, Mojo and Narg charge into the room.   The large eighty-foot square room has no Morgarth inside, but is instead occupied by ten of the elephant footed giants and Barthrock.   Barthrock charges towards the party, yelling for the giants to attack.   Cassie lets loose a Fireball, which drops nine of the ten giants. 

Barthrock and Narg begin fighting each other with their swrods and it becomes obvious to Narg that the half-dwarven fighter is only faking it.  Charge in close to Narg, and gesturing with his head towards the large mirrors on the north and south walls, Barthrock softly mutters “Block the mirrors,” and then pushes Narg back.    Meanwhile, Mojo tosses his hammer into the remaining giant, which Aradyn also hits it with a few arrows.  

Narg pulls back, instructing Fiona and Timothy to block the mirrors.   Timothy throws a Darkness spell over the mirror on the south wall.   Fiona tosses a Sunburst in front of the mirror on the north wall, to blind anyone who may be scrying through it.   Fiona then uses her Wand of Force to create a cage around the remaining giant.   Barthrock pulls over alongside the north wall, to be out of the line of sight of the mirror, and gestures for the party to join him.   “Where’s Morgarth?” Serita asks.   “He teleported out a few rounds ago,” Barthrock replies, “but there are only a few places in the castle he might have gone to.”  

 “Where?” Cassie asks Barthrock.   The half-dwarven fighter answers “He was in a big hurry to get out of here, and teleported away with my cleric and druid.  Because of the Anti-magic shell he couldn’t have left the area, so probably went to get a vehicle to transport him away.   The fastest vehicle is a metal flying device that uses a metal swirling blade above it to make it go.”  “A helicopter!” Serita yells out.  “Yes, I believe he called it that,” answers Barthrock.  “It’s in the back courtyard, I’ve seen it,” answers Lannon.  “What! You knew that there was a helicopter here and didn’t tell me!” Serita yells at the dwarf.  

“OK, what other vehicles?” asks Aradyn.   Barthrock answers “There is another large device in the lowest sub-basement, but it is almost the size of the room that it is in, so I don’t know how Morgarth would get it out of here.”  There are also some four wheeled overland vehicles in the gatehouse below this room, and another down by the outbuildings.”  “They would take too much time to drive out,” says Serita, “He’s going for the copter.”  “Let’s get there fast,” Narg yells as the party piles into the Bags of Holding again.  Barthrock stays in the room. 

Lannon teleports to the well-lit courtyard, alongside the building and thirty yards from the helocopter.  The helicopter is now surrounded by a dozen bugbears, who spot Lannon, and draw shortbows.   Using his Boots of Spider Climbing, Lannon scampers up the wall sixty feet to the roof, dodging arrows as he goes.   He gets out of the sight of the bugbears, who stop firing at him, and then lets the others out of the Bag of Holding.   “Why are we on the roof!” Narg yells.   “Peer over the edge and you’ll see” answers Lannon.”   Narg does so, and a volley of arrows are sent towards him, striking the wall just below the roof.   Narg says “So? A few bugbears, what’s the big deal?”   “Twelve-to-one odds,” answers Lannon.    Serita speaks up, saying “This range will do just fine for my Call Lightning.”  “Start casting it now,” Narg replies.  

Meanwhile, the Hengeyokai ranger Ebony Shadow, in cat form, has made managed to sneak into the castle.   She followed a group of bugbears through the front gatehouse and into the great hall.  She then slipped down a side hallway leading to the grand staircase, all the while avoiding being seen by the bugbears who are now rushing around the first floor.   Not knowing where to go from here, she descends the staircase a few steps, sitting in the shadows cast by the staircase wall.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 24, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 65, “Come out, come out, where ever you are!”, September 28, 1018, 12:25 A.M. 

Up on the castle roof, Aradyn looks around, and says “Damn, there’s no easy  way to get back inside of the castle from here.”  “Good,” answers Lannon, “That works both ways, since they know this is where I went.”   As Serita continues her spell, they suddenly hear very loud sounds from the opposite side of the castle.  “Sounds like a truck,” Mojo comments.   Narg tells Lannon “Check it out, we’ll stay here.”   The dwarf rushes off along the roof, using his Slippers of Spider Climbing to hurry around the two nearest towers.

It takes Lannon eight rounds to make his way to a point where he can see the front of the castle.  About a quarter of a mile away, between the outbuildings at the gate along the wall at the bottom of a hill, the dwarf sees a large object moving away from the castle that is making all of the loud noise.  Enough light from the castle wall is being cast for him to vaguely make out the shape of it as being the tractor-trailer truck that they had previously spotted.   He can tell that the cab secion  is pulling something, but is unable to make out exactly what.  

Back at the rear roof, Serita completes the turn required for the Call Lightning spell.  She sends the Lightning Bolt down into the helicopter, causing it to explode.  The explosion drops all of the bugbears surrounding it.   As the sky was briefly illuminated by Serita’s bolt of lightning, Lannon was able to see that the truck was pulling some sort of large cannon.    He decides that he needs to stop this thing from escaping, and pulls out one of the recently acquired Flare Wands.   Lannon has the flare shoot out, but misjudges the angle, and it strikes the outer wall of the castle, sending a shower of green fireworks in all direction.  The party in the back of the castle can see some of these fireworks shooting up and onto the roof, and immediatley conclude that Lannon has done something.

Meanwhile two of the wounded bugbears near the helcopter wreckage manage to stand up, only to be cut down by a pair of Aradyn’s arrows.    Narg tells the party to wait for Lannon to come back and for Serita to continue casting her spell, as it sounds like another bolt may soon be needed.   Lannon quickly returns, filling in the group and announcing that the truck has gotten away.    “Damn,” yells Narg, “We need to all get back inside, fast.”   Narg orders the group back into the Bags of Holding, and breaks Serita’s spell concentration, telling her “We’re going to need you and your Teleport Ring instead.  Take us to the main staircase.”  Narg grabs the bags, and jumps onto Serita’s back, as she teleports away. 

They arrive on the staircase between the first and second floors. The rest of the party, except for Hiroshi and Lono, are quickly emptied out of the Bags of holding.  They head down the stairs to the first floor.   The door to the great hall is currently opened, and they can hear the sounds of a vehicle coming from inside.   Narg and Mojo cautiously approach the doorway, and peer inside.   
They see ninety feet away, near the elaborate throne, a one-ton pickup truck whose engine is running.  The truck has a truck-trailer cap on it and a Ragnor flesh golem sitting behind the wheel.  Standing alongside the truck are a pair of the elephant-footed giants, guarding Roger and Morgarth.    

The two fighters pull back and tell the others, and both Fiona and Cassie decide to throw in fireballs.   The two half-elvan mages head towards the door to cast the spells, each flanked by one of the fighters.    

As Narg and Cassie move up to the right side of the doorway.  Cassie peeks through the doorway, seeing the two enemies standing alongside the truck talking to each other.  Cassie whispers to Narg “This is wrong.  It is way too easy.”  Cassie signals Fiona to wait.  

[DM’s Note: Huge experience points for this realization.  I was going to let them attack and thereby fall into the enemy’s trap.  Since they figured it out I then shifted to my Plan B, a plot twist that clearly comes from my having read far too many comic books.]


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 25, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 66, “A Friend from A Far Away Place”, September 28, 1018, 12:35 A.M. 

As Cassie signals for Fiona to wait on her spell, and for Narg and Mojo to hold off on their valiant charge into the room, new voice suddenly speaks up from the corner behind them.  It softly says “You’re right, it is a trap.”   Narg pivots around, Nargblade in hand, and sees himself facing an elvan teenage boy dressed as a fighter.   “Who are you?” Narg asks.  “A friend,” the boy replies.   

Uncertain of how to proceed, Narg signals across the doorway for Mojo and Fiona to pull back, as he does the same with Fiona and the boy.    They move back towards the staircase, slightly descending to be out of sight from the hallway.   The group all look towards this boy, except for Fiona, whose cat familiar (coincidentally, also named Ebony) has alerted her to the presence of the other black cat sitting on the same staircase, the familiar recognizing this cat’s scent from before.   

The handsome elvan boy is wearing a suit of elvan chainmail, with a blue silk tunic over it.  A sheathed longsword hangs on his belt, the hilt covered over by a handkerchief.  A longbow and quiver of arrows hangs on his back.   “This is a trap?” Narg asks.  “Yes,” the boy answers, “Those two are not really Morgarth and Roger, just a pair of hobgoblins polymorphed to look like them.  Roger, his chimera, and both of his mages are now in the great hall balcony waiting for you to ambush those by the truck.”   “Who are you, and how do you know all this?” Serita demands.   “I was sent here to help you,” he replies.  “Who sent you?” asks Lannon.  The boy answers “The King of Phlooredah.”  “Matthan!” Narg exclaims.  “No, not Matthan, I’m from the future,” the boy states.  

The boy pulls a ring from his finger, tossing it to Lannon and saying “Check it.”  Lannon examines what is clearly a Silver Moon team ring.  The ring shows evidence of his unique craftsmanship, but he is sure that is not any of the ones that he has ever made up until now.   The dwarf exclaims, “It looks legit.”    The boy gives further evidence that the Great Hall held a trap, in saying “Just now you only saw two giants in that room.  Haven’t you noticed that these giants are always in groups of ten?  The other eight were waiting behind the wall near the throne area as part of the ambush.”

Fiona gestures down the staircase to the other cat, asking the boy “Did you bring her with you?”  “Who?,” asks the boy.   Her cover clearly blown, the Hengeyokai now resumes her human form , sans clothing, the party instantly recognizing her from before.   “Oh, Ebony Shadow!,” the boy exclaims.  The Hengeyokai is momentarily startled that this child who she has never met before knows the Common translation of her name, especially since she had not previously told this to the members of the Silver Moon.  

Ebony Shadow states in barely intelligible Common “The Hengeyokai Elders asked me to follow you, and help if needed.”   “OK,” Narg states, turning his attention back to the boy.   Fiona pulls an extra cloak from her pack, handing it to the naked archer-ranger.  Ebony puts it on, but appears rather indifferent about her lack of attire. 

“So,” Cassie says to the boy “You’re a future member of the Silver Moon, and you knew to come here now?”  “Yes,” the boy answers, “In my original timeline this was both a day of great victory and of tragic loss.  The tragedy occurred when you changed into the enemy ambush, which my King sent me back here to prevent.  He told me specifically when and where to go.  “Are you saying that your King was a member of the Silver Moon?” Mojo comments.  “Yes,” the boy replies.   “This is too heavy, let’s think about it later,” Lannon comments.    

Narg asks the boy “Where is Morgarth right now?”  The boy answers “Right now he would be in  the deepest sub-basement, preparing to depart momentarily on a flying vehicle.”  “Let’s go,” Narg yells, and charges down the staircase, the rest of the team following.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 27, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 67, “The bigger they are, the harder they fall”, September 28, 1018, 12:45 A.M..

While the Silver Moon and their two newfound allies are descending the staircase, Ebony Shadow states “I do not have any weapons.”  The cautious Hengeyokai is again surprised by the elvan boy, who without hesitation hands her his bow and quiver of arrows, saying “Here Ebony, you can use these.”   

Serita uses her Boots of  Speed to pull ahead of the others.  Taking this idea as a suggestion, Cassie throws a Haste spell onto the rest of the team.    As a result they make very  good time descending down nearly one hundred feet of stairs.   As they near the bottom    Lannon quaffs a Potion of Giant Strength. 

At the bottom of the staircase is a twenty-by-forty foot room, with a doorway on the far wall into an even larger room.  Blocking the doorway is a group of ten of the trow, the elephant-footed giants.  Serita can hear the sounds of some type of engine coming from inside of the larger room.     She casts Faerie Fire spells onto the giants.   The others soon reach the bottom of the stairs, and all charge at the giants, who charge at them as well. 

Serita attempts to slip past the giants, but is blocked.  She barely dodges a kick from one of them, and would have been hit if not for her magic boots.   Mark, Narg and Mojo charge into the fray, weapons extended.   Aradyn lets loose arrows, as does Ebony Shadow.    Cassie tosses a Magic Missile spell.  Fiona then very effectively casts a Fear spell, which causes three of the giants to turn and run away, back into the larger room behind them.  

With the giants distracted by the fighters and mages Lannon uses his magical boots to climb up the wall, and his hide-in-shadow ability to move to the far corner along the ceiling and get behind the giants..   Aradyn and Ebony are both successful with most of their arrows, as the fighters continue to slash into their foes.   The first of the remaining seven giants then falls.  

Lannon moves unseen up from behind one of the overconfident giants, and gets in a strength-heightened backstab for enough damage to be fatal.  Deciding that he likes this new level of power he moves in and soon takes out another one.  

A giant gets a solid kick into Narg, propelling him back and into Mark, which leaves Mojo by himself with three giants converging in on him.    The elvan boy yells “MOJO!” and charges in to assist the fighter, drawing his longsword.   

Mark helps Narg back onto his feet, and see the foolhardy boy as he charges the foes.  Both Mark and Narg immediately recognize the sword that the boy has drawn from its sheathe as  being the exact same sword as the ‘Nargblade’ that Narg is holding in his own hand.   The boy takes a swing at one the giants, totally missing, as Mojo nearly gets stomped by the other two giants.   

A very loud explosion then erupts from the large adjacent room next door, causing the entire room to heavily shake.  A massive cloud of dust immediately bellows out of the large room and into the room where the fight is taking place, temporarily blinding everybody and making it hard to breathe.  This creates enough of a distraction that all three giants miss hitting Mojo and the elvan boy this round.  

Cassie and Fiona work together to coordinate spells that bring down one of the remaining giants,  leaving only the three surrounding the pair of elves.  Meanwhile, Serita is finally able to get to the doorway to the next room.  She sees a huge square chamber, approximately one-hundred feet square, with side buttresses supporting the massive roof timbers rather than having columns within the room itself.   In the very center of the room is a large dark blue aircraft, that takes up nearly the entire length of the room.  

The sleek, aerodynamic craft has jet engines attached to each wing, as well as what appear to be a missile on each wing.   It has a large X on it, and resembles the diagram of the X-51 Jet Fighter from the flight manual that Oterel had stolen from Morgarth the previous month.   [DM’s note: A local discount store had just marked down the action figure version of the X-Men’s Blackbird aircraft from the recent X-Men movie, which I couldn’t resist buying and working into the module as a prop.  The scale of the jet model worked great with the 25mm miniatures].   

Serita sees that the remains of a stone wall on the far end of the room, in the direction that the aircraft is pointing, that has just been destroyed by some type of explosive device.  Stone debris is now littering the floor both before and behind the wall and jagged pieces of stone protruding from the edges.  Behind this wall she sees a long eighty-food wide corridor, with a thirty foot high ceiling.  The corridor continues as far as she can see.   

Back in the first room, Mojo gets a solid hit into one of the giants, while the boy swings again and misses.  Mojo then gets kicked squarely by one of the other giants and goes flying across the room and into the back wall.  Narg and Mark both charge back into the fight, to keep the boy from being stomped.  Meanwhile, as the giant is unaware of him Lannon decides to move in from behind.  His successfully backstabs, dropping his foe, but is presence is them noted by the two remaining giants.   However, a combined assault from Mark and Narg drops a second giant.  The final giant, who has already been weakened by several of Aradyn and Ebony’s arrows, then becomes the target of attack from everyone left in the room.  It doesn’t survive the next round.  

The jet engines now begin to ignite, and start to send a pillar of smoke and flames out from behind them and into the large room.  Serita dives back through the doorway of the other room, yelling for everyone to “Duck”.   They hear the sound of the aircraft moving away and down the long tunnel.  The smoke quickly subsides, and the party all charge the next room.   They can now see the jet plane rapidly exiting the long passageway and out from the side of the hill that the castle sits upon.   Serita immediately grabs a hold of both Cassie and Fiona and teleports the three of them away.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 28, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 68, “They’re Back!”, September 28, 1018, 12:55 A.M..

The trio of female half-elvan spellcasters, Fiona Cassie and Serita, teleport up to the dragon tower where they first entered the castle from.   “Get ready to throw your most powerful spells” Serita states.    They do not have to wait, as the jet airplane rises up from the side of the hill and into their line of sight.  Unfortunately, it is also about a third of a mile away, well out of range of their spells.   It flies off into the distance, away from the castle.  “Damn, it got away,” Fiona states.  Serita says “Maybe not.  Let’s stay here for a while, in case it decides to come back and attack the castle.”

Meanwhile, approximately 250 feet below them, the others are checking out the room that the jet plane just exited.  Along the side wall are several empty barrels that apparently had contained fuel for the aircraft.   The other thing of interest is along the back wall near the corner.  There is a chair and computer table, with a personal computer not unlike the one in Alton’s home, however rather than being linked to a computer monitor it is attached to a large dark glass screen, ten feet wide and eight feet high. 

Mojo sits himself down in the chair, and begins hitting buttons, asking the others to “Get Lono out of the bag, he spent more time with these things on the planet Carvel than I have.”  Lono and Hiroshi are both pulled from the bag and are told what has taken place.   The computer begins to boot up, but then asks for a security password.  The group begin speculating what the password might be, trying phrases “Megalomaniac” and “World Domination”, but neither work.  

Up above in the tower the three half-elvan spellcasters suddenly see that thee jet plane is now returning towards the castle.   They prepare spells, in anticipation of it either landing nearby or attacking the castle itself.  Instead, it flies straight towards the hill tunnel where it had exited from.  Serita grabs the other two to teleport back down to the sub-basement.   Below, those in the cave now hear the plane as it begins to enter the tunnel, and they all rush back to the next room to get out of its way.  

The plane's braking thrusters activate as it slowly flies into the main room and then stops.  It then hovers several feet above the floor using its horizontal thrusters.   Side thrusters then activate, and it makes a 180 degree turn, so that it is now again facing the entrance again..  The landing gear then extends downward, and the thrusters gently lower it to a stopped position.  Serita, Fiona and Cassie have teleported back in the room join the others behind the doorway to the next room.  Deciding that it is best to temporarily remain hidden, the group backs up, leaving only  Aradyn peering around the doorway to tell the others what is happening. 

After a few rounds pass until the door to the jet opens, and three people exit.  One is recognized as Morgarth.  The other two are the cleric Davvid and druid Dratakke from Barthrock’s team.  Davvid is using both of his hands to hold his shield directly in front of him.  None of these three have apparently seen the Silver Moon members yet.  This trio proceed directly over to the computer console with the large screen.  Before Morgarth can touch the keyboard the rangers Aradyn and Mark both jump out from the doorway, bows extended, and order the trio to freeze.  The other members of the Silver Moon then move out into the larger room, with the spellcasters now preparing to throw spells.  

Morgarth turns to Davvid and Dratakke and orders them to protect him.  Only then does Davvid lower his left arm holding the shield, revealing his right hand holds the handgun that he had taken from Alton the previous month.  Davvid points the gun directly at Morgarth’s head and states “I don’t think so.”   The entire room becomes silent, as the Silver Moon tries to evaluate exactly which side everyone is on. 

Narg orders the three of them “Don’t any of you try to cast any spells.”  Dratakke replies “None of us have any spells to throw, we flew through the anti-magic barrier.”  Lannon warns his party “Be careful.  He may be lying.”  Cassie adds "We saw it fly away, but can't say exactly how far it flew before it turned around and came back."  Narg softy tells the archer Aradyn “Keep targeting the guy with the gun.”

Cassie orders the trio to move away from the computer and to come over towards the members of Silver Moon.  Davvid continues to hold the gun about a foot from Morgarth.  The Silver Moon are a bit surprised by this turn of events.  As the trio get closer Cassie softly says “Be careful guys, Lannon is right, this may be a trick”.   The archer Aradyn says “Don’t worry, if he starts to point that gun anywhere else I’ll plug him.”   

“Whose side are you on?” Fiona asks Davvid.  Aradyn echoes this, saying “Yes, what transpires here?”   Davvid answers “Morgy had a Stone Skin spell cast on himself, so we had to wait until we passed through the barrier before I use this weapon to stop him.”  “And you made him fly back here?” Fiona inquires.   “No,” Davvid replies, “The Ragnor pilot did that on his own.  We’re not sure why.”  Dratakke adds “Yes, Morgy was surprised by that too.  After we had passed through the barrier the creature then refused to listen to his commands.”   

Much to everybody's surprise the jet engines then start up again.  Everyone quickly backs up through the doorway to avoid the backwash from it.   Davvid, Dratakke and Morgarth continue to keep some distance from the party..   The jet then taxis back down the tunnel and flies off again.   

Narg tells Davvid “OK, give Morgarth to us.”  Davvid answers “No, not until my team leader Barthrock instructs me to do so.  Get him, we’ll wait here.” Narg instructs Mark to “Go get Barthrock,” However, before anyone can leave to go get Barthrock something unforeseen occurs. 

[Tune in for our next chapter, which will present a major plot twist, as the Silver Moon discovers the origin of Morgarth!]


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 30, 2002)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 69, “The Origin of Morgarth”, September 28, 1018, 1:05 A.M..

The Silver Moon stands facing two of Barthrock’s team, who are holding Morgath at gunpoint.  Narg had instructed Mark to get Barthrock, but before the ranger can leave the room something else happens.   

The center of the room suddenly erupts in a bright light, and a plant begins to grow.  The plant increases to about ten feet high, with three large flowered petals branching out from it and leaning towards the ground.  The plant then starts to glow and dissolve, being replaced by a being that looks to be the Demigod Finder Wyvernspur, with each of the three petals becoming three humans.   Two of the humans are male and dressed as mages, the third being an armored female fighter.

The older of the human mages casts a spell, and from his hand grows a large hand made of glowing energy, which reaches over and grabs Morgarth.  The Silver Moon spellcasters immediately counter with spells, Fiona throwing magic missiles at both Morgarth and the hand, which appear to have no effect.   Cassie throws a magic missile into the mage casting the hand, which also dissipates before striking him.  Serita attempts a Faerie Fire on all four of the visitors, which also fails to work.    Seeing that Morgarth’s head is still protruding from the energy fist holding him, Cassie throws her Feeblemind spell, which does work, reducing he Arch Mage to a babbling idiot.   Mark, Mojo and Narg start to move forward, weapons drawn.  

Before anyone can throw another spell Finder Wyvernspur speaks, saying “Stop, we are all on the same side.”   Narg replies “Then tell us what is going on.”   Finder answers “These three people with me are from the World of Oerth, from the City of Greyhawk.”  “And you’ve come to kill him?” asks Mojo.  “No, to save him,” says the younger of the mages.  This comment increases the level of tension in the room, with Lannon saying “Guess again, he’s ours.”

The younger mage says “Let me explain.   My name is Khelben Arunsun, known as Khelben the Younger, and my grand father Khelben the Elder worked with the Council of Eight, a powerful mage’s guild that Morgarth was a member of.  At that time Morgarth was known by the name Mordenkainen.”   Several of the Silver Moon recognize that name, as there are known Magic-user spells that had been created by this same man.  Khelben continues “He and my grandfather were close friends.  Thirty years ago they went on a mission together to Hell, where Mordenkainen was thought to have been destroyed.   

The woman then speaks up in a commanding voice, introducing herself as Lady Valderesse Sharn, the senior paladin of Greyhawk’s Knights of Holy Shielding.  She stands over six feet in height, wearing a full suit of plate mail that lacks any time or adornment.  She is of undermineable age, having a youthful appearance, however a detailed look reveals lines around her sparkling green eyes and a few strands of white intermixed into her shoulder length auburn hair, giving the hint the she is older than her initial appearance.   She says “From what Finder has now told us, Mordenkainen’s death and destruction at that time was not the case.  The Prince of Hell apparently corrupted his soul with evil, and deposited him here on this world, under the name of Morgarth.   If we had been known this, we the heroes of Greyhawk would have come here long ago.  We are sorry that our negligence in this matter has caused grief and tragedy to your world.”   

The younger mage continues, “We have now come to return him to our world, and then cleanse the evil from his soul.”  Lannon speaks up “Wrong answer, he’s ours.”  The paladin speaks again  saying “Well, right now we appear to have him.  It is very unlikely that you will be able to break him from the Bigby’s Grasping Hand spell that now holds him, especially when Bigby himself is the one who has cast it.”  Narg looks at the older mage, and says “You’re Bigby?”  The white bearded mage nods, maintaining his concentration on the spell still holding his former ally.  Bigby stands nearly six feet tall, wearing a simple gray hooded robe.  A pack is on his back, with a wooden staff strapped to the side of it.  

“And how exactly will you save his soul?” Cassie asks.   Finder speaks up now, saying “I will do that.  My sphere of power is that of transformation, from corruption and evil to that of good.”  Mojo blurts out “No way.  We earned the right to kill him.”   The paladin replies “If is soul can be saved, then death is not the answer.  We are mindful of your efforts and grateful for the sacrifices that have brought you here.  It is reasonable that you should be compensated for your efforts.”

Bigby gestures to his backpack, and the two other Greyhawk heroes begin to remove some items.  The party are handed a small spell book.  Bigby speaks for the first time, saying “This is one of my travelling spell books.  It contains all eighteen of my disembodied-hand spells.”  He then follows this up with the awful pun “Only a handful of these have previously made it to this world.”   His two colleagues also disseminate a few other magic items unique to their own world.    

Despite being given this reward, the party members are less than thrilled with this outcome.  Narg says to finder “For his sake, this had better be the last that we see of him.”   Finder says “I’m sure that it will be".  he then begins singing a spell.   Finder, Morgarth, and the Greyhawk heroes then turn back into spheres of light, merge together, and disappear into the floor.    

[DM’s note:  Information on the characters from Oerth was derived from the World of Greyhawk AD&D1E hardbound book and the AD&D2E World of Greyhawk boxed set.]


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 1, 2003)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 70, “The Best Villains Always Come Back!”, September 28, 1018, 1:05 A.M..

The party starts to complain about not having gotten a chance to destroy Morgath.  The boy from the future says “Not a problem, you’ll get a chance again tomorrow.”  “What do you mean?” Aradyn asks.  The elvan boy answers “Finder will screw up, and call on you guys to bail him out.”  “Something to look forward to” Fiona sarcastically comments.   

Sound and light from the large screen on the wall then interrupt the conversation, as the  computer suddenly comes on.  The party hears laughing, and heads back to that section of the main room to see what is on the screen.   Filling the whole screen is the image of the face of one the violet hued Ragnor flesh golems, who is apparently behind the controls of the jet fighter plane.   The Ragnor has a wide grin plastered across his face.  Smiling is something the party has never seen on one of these robotic flesh golems do before.  It is also gleefully exclaiming  “Gone, He’s Gone, I’m Free at Last!”   

The Ragnor then focuses on the screen, apparently now seeing the party, and says “I guess I should thank you Silver Mooners for finally ridding me of Morgarth.  For three long years my mind has been suppressed in this body, under his control.”   Cassie immediately pieces this information together, also taking into account the current mannerisms and facial expressions of the creature.  She states “Vaughn!”, the name of the villain and former partner of Morgarth who was killed by the Silver Moon in the year 1015.   (Vaughn was the one with the device that brought Alton and the 20th century vehicles  from Alton’s world.)   

“Well of course I’m Vaughn, who else would I be?” the Ragnor answers.   Several of the party are shocked by this revelation.   He continues “When you destroyed my body I had arranged it so that my consciousness would be transferred into the closest Ragnor.  Morgarth and I had created these creatures together, but what I did not know was that he placed a control in them to blindly obey his every command.  For three long years I have been a spectator rather than a participant in his schemes, with no control over this body.    The only time I had any control was after Morgarth first traveled through the Anti-Magic Shell.   But I did not act in time, not realizing that the freedom was only temporary.   I was determined to act this time before it was too late, which is why I turned this craft around and brought him back to you.  Only now, after you have finally destroyed him, has my full consciousness asserted itself.”

“And you’re planning to now come after us?” Narg asks.   “Hardly,” Vaughn answers “If I wanted to destroy you now I would simply needed to fire the weapons on this vehicle into the castle.  I must admit, I thought about doing that, but the risk is too great that Morgarth’s body might somehow survive and come back as a lich.   His return would be detrimental to you as well as me, so I will entrust  you to destroy his body and make him permanently gone.”  Lannon comments “That plan didn’t seem to work all that well with yours.”   The Ragnor ponders this, and counters with “Oh yes, that, well I suppose I should still be angry with you for destroying my body, but today I am in too good a mood.  This current body should work nicely for me, especially after I make a few more modifications to it.”  

Hearing this, none of the Silver Moon opt to inform Vaughn that Morgarth is not dead and at the castle, but has been taken to another world instead.   Serita asks “So what happens between us?” Vaughn replies “Since I need you to destroy that body I guess we have a bit of a truce.”  “More like a temporary mutual parting,” Narg answers.   “Have it your way,” Vaughn answers “I’ll say goodbye for now, as I need to get to my base before this craft runs out of fuel.”  The screen then turns black.   

Mojo’s pent up rage, combined from both loosing Morgarth without killing him and Vaughn’s unexpected return, finally reaches a breaking point.   He goes ballistic, screaming out in anger, and throws his hammer into the screen which showers the room in broken glass. 

[DM’s note: The Silver Moon’s previous killing of Vaughn, the climax of the gaming group’s 500th game, had been rather anti-climactic.   Vaughn was invisible when Serita blew up the helicopter that he was approaching to escape, so the party did not get to actually see him die.   They found his body during the following game and were disappointed that they missed his final moments.  I knew at that time that I had to bring him back, and was waiting for an opportune situation to do so.  OK, I’ll admit it, I’ve read far too many comic books.]


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 2, 2003)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 71, “Mojo signs up for NASCAR”, September 28, 1018, 1:15 A.M. 

Sparks and smoke pour out of the large screen that Mojo has just destroyed with his hammer.    Narg turns back towards the cleric Davvid and gestures to the handgun that he is holding, saying “That belongs to one of my party members, would you mind giving it back to me.”  Davvid replies “I’ll put it away, but you don’t get it until my team leader Barthrock says so.”  “Fair enough, let’s go find him,” states Narg.  

The group heads back towards the staircase, climbing over the bodies of the ten dead elephant-footed giants.   As they climb up the stairs Narg asks the young elf  “So, future boy, what happens next?”  The elf replies “I honestly don’t know.  Things have now changed from my original history.”  Narg counters with “What exactly? Come on, spit it out”.  The boy reluctantly replies “Well, in my timeline your group was ambushed in the great hall, and you were killed.”  “I was?” Narg states.  The boy answers “Yes, Roger’s two mages cut you down with Lightning Bolts, and the Chimera then carried off your body.  You were never seen again.”  “And the sword you're carrying?” Narg asks.   “You dropped it as you fell.  My stepfather, the King, gave it to me before my Pooka brought me back.  He thought I might need it to help prove to you who I am.”   “And WHO exactly are you?” asks Mojo.   “I’d really rather not say,” the boy answers. 

The group quickly makes their way upstairs, deciding to go to the second floor balcony, to see what is now going on in the great hall.   Narg makes a reference to Aradyn as “fletching breath”    “Fletching breath?” asks Serita.  “Yeah, it’s a new name,” Narg answers, “I was getting tired of Arrow-boy.  I’m not sure if I like it yet.”  Aradyn moves forward to the balcony railing, looking below.   He heads back, stating that the only one in the hall is Barthrock, and that the truck is gone.   Narg hurries back over to the railing, followed by the two members of Barthrock’s team.

The cleric Davvid tells Narg that he wishes to speak to Barthrock.  Narg reluctantly agrees to this.  Davvid stands and calls down to his team leader.  Barthrock yells back up  “Where is Morgarth?”  Narg and Dratakke now both stand, saying “Gone.”    Narg yells down “Where is Roger?”  Barthrock answers “He and his team just left a few minutes ago in the vehicle.  He’s heading down the hill from the castle right now.”   “Let’s GO!” Narg yells, and leads his team back down the staircase and into the great hall.

They all run from the great hall into the front entranceway.  From there they can see the truck exiting the castle grounds at the bottom of the hill.   However, what immediately captures Mojo’s attention is another vehicle, a bakery truck, that is packed by the side wall of the front hallway.   He rushes over and hops in, yelling for the team to get into the back.   Serita and Narg both jump into the passenger seat.   The group of Aradyn, Cassie, Fiona, Lannon, Mark and Timothy climb into back of the truck.   Ebony, Hiroshi, Lono and “Futureboy” decide that the vehicle is full, and stay in the room. 

Mojo fires up the engine, and drives towards the castle door and drawbridge.   Barthrock rushes towards the driver’s seat as they are pulling near the door.  Barthrock yells, “I think I know where they are going.”  Mojo stops the vehicle, and says "Tell us on the way," as he grabs the half-dwarf by his tunic and pulls him up into the vehicle.   This surprises Barthrock, not realizing that Mojo had the ‘exceptional strength’ needed to grab him like that.  Barthrock says, “Hey, I never said I was coming with you.”  Mojo answers “Well, you are now, so shut up and climb the rest of the way in.”  Barthrock positions himself on the edge of the driver’s seat beside Mojo.  The truck crosses the drawbridge and then picks up speed going down the hill. 

They approach a large contingent of bugbears moving to block their path.  Barthrock says, “Maybe it’s a good thing that I am with you.  Stop and let me order these guys to let us pass.”  Mojo stops down, and Barthrock gives them instruction to let the truck by, then to lock the gate and not to let anyone back in until they return. He says that to especially keep out Roger and any of his team.”  

Mojo hits the gas pedal once the truck is beyond the main gate, and barrels down the rough road at between fifty to sixty miles per hour.   Barthrock explains that the road leads to a river, which Morgarth used a large ship to bring in supplies and the bugbear army.    

As they near the water they get a very good look at the ship, which Mojo declares “Looks like it also came from Alton’s world”.  It is made of gray metal, and is about 140 feet long and 25 feet wide.   Standing on the top deck of the ship are some members of the members of Roger’s team.   The other truck is stopped near a ten-foot wide metal ramp leading up to the ship.   

Lannon uses his Boots of Spider Climbing to climb up onto the top of the speeding truck. With perfect aim, he pulls out one of the flare wands and sends a flare directly into the ship.  The flare smashes through a window of the ship’s bridge, strikes the metal wall inside of the bridge, and then explodes.  Fireworks fly out in all directions, most ricocheting off the bridge walls and wrecking havoc inside, although several go flying out of the bridge and onto the ship as well.   An explosion then erupts from the bridge.

A fireworks careen out of the open doorway of the bridge, and right into an enemy mage.  The mage had been looking up to discern the sound of the approaching truck, with his back to the bridge doorway.  It strikes him like a missile directly into his back, striking between the shoulder blades.   This causes extreme pain as it burns into him, also causing his robe and hair to ignite.  The second firework then strikes his legs, at the back of his knees, causing him to collapse outward.  He falls onto the ramp and then rolls down it as a dying human fireball.   All of this occurs within a couple of segments.  Mojo announces “I think they know we’re here.”


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 3, 2003)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 72, “The Battle at the Ship", September 28, 1018, 1:45 A.M. 

The only enemy that had been on the ship’s bridge was one of the Ragnor flesh golems, who was piloting the ship.   Multiple fireworks hit the Ragnor for all of his hit point, causing him to then explode.  The explosion destroys any parts of the bridge machinery that had survived the flare attack.   The flare alerts the enemy to the party’s presence.  The cleric Roger hops on a saddle strapped to the back of the Chimera, which had been magically enlarged so that it is now three times than when the party last saw it.   The monster makes a strafing run at the truck.

The chimera’s dragon head takes a bite towards Narg as Roger uses his Staff of Wonder to create a large Stinking Cloud inside the cab of the truck.  Rather than ducking back to avoid the monster Narg slams the creature’s face with his shield, then dives out of the speeding truck towards his foes.   Flying through the air Narg gabs the Nargblade deep into the creature.  This causes minimal damage to the monster, but does give Narg something to grab on to.   Using the sword as a handle, Narg swings himself, feet extended, up and onto the Chimera.   He manages to kick Roger full force, knocking him from the mount.   Narg’s momentum propels him across the beast, and he falls to the ground after Roger.  Narg lands atop of the evil cleric, the man cushioning the impact Narg’s fall.  Deciding that Narg may need some help, and wishing to get away from the noxious odor now filling the truck cab, Barthrock leaps from the vehicle. 

Inside the truck Mojo had been hit by the brunt of the cloud and is completely incapacitated by it.  Serita immediately tosses up her Breathe without Air Ioun Stone, and grabs the steering wheel.    Mojo had been steering the vehicle to ride up the ramp and onto the ship.  Realizing that this would propel them directly into the burning ship’s bridge; Serita now turns the wheel sharply to the right to avoid the ramp.  Given the velocity that the vehicle is travelling at it still strikes the ramp, but at an angle.  This causes the truck to tip, as the two left wheels strike the ramp at an upward angle.  The truck is propelled into the air as it also falls sideways.  Just as the truck’s angle changes Lannon uses the Giant Strength that is still in his system from the potion to propel himself off of the truck’s roof and onto the ship’s deck.  The dwarf flies directly into the enemy cleric who gets knocked onto the deck. 

The truck flies off from the riverbank.  It flies through the air into the fifteen foot space between the ship and the shore.   It lands on its side with a large splash, and then begins to sink rapidly.  By the end of the first round the driver’s side of the vehicle is the only party of the truck still not submerged.  Serita climbs out onto it.  She sees that Mojo is still incapacitated inside, and uses all of her strength to pull him out, as the truck continues to sink beneath her feet.  The five in the back of the now submerged truck are also faring poorly.  Aradyn, Fiona and the heavily armored Timothy were near the back doors and swim out of the truck before it goes completely under. 

With the other seven of the party members now preoccupied, Barthrock, Lannon and Narg are greatly outnumbered by all of the remaining foes.   However the odds soon even out as the senior enemy mage chooses escape over assisting his allies.   He orders the mage Ashemmi to have here Ragnor bodyguard get them alternative transportation.  He then grabs Ashemmi and teleports the two of them away.   The Ragnor turns invisible, then exits the ship via the ramp.  This leaves only two other foes on the ship with Lannon, a thief and a cleric.   Back on the shore an unarmed Narg begins to pummel Roger, as Barthrock attacks the oversized chimera.    

Back in the water, Timothy manages to grab the edge of the shore before the weight of his armor pulls him down.  Aradyn and Fiona swim over to him and help to push the cleric up onto the shore.  Further away, Serita is busy pulling the barely conscious Mojo through the water and towards the shore.  Aradyn then realize that Cassie and Mark have not surfaced yet, so he dives down into the water to search for them. 

Up on the ship, Lannon attacks the enemy cleric.  With the benefit of the Giant Strength potion it does not take long for Lannon to defeat the clerics.   Only then does the invisible enemy thief reveal himself, backstabbing Lannon for thirty-six hit points.   The very wounded dwarf staggers then pivots around, striking the thief in the chest.  Two sword swipes later the thief is quite dead.   Lannon looks around, seeing no more enemies on the vessel.   He then applies a healing salve onto himself.  

Ten feet below the surface of the water Aradyn finds Cassie who is now swimming upward.  Aradyn starts to assist her, but she waves him off, gesturing back to the truck, where Mark is still trapped.   Aradyn swims down another twenty feet, where the truck is now lying on the bottom of the river.  He swims into the back finding Mark’s unconscious body.   He grabs his fellow ranger, and swims him up to the surface.   

On the shore, Narg and Roger continue to fight each other, as Barthrock attacks the Chimera.  Roger attempts to use his Staff of Wonder against Narg, but Narg is successful at blocking it.  Narg manages to then knock the staff away from the cleric.   Narg is then head butted by the Chimera’s goat head, but ignores it, staying focused on the cleric.   The chimera turns its dragon’s head towards Narg for a breath attack just as Barthrock charges forward, swinging his sword and decapitating the dragon head.

Back at the river bank Serita has dragged Mojo to shore and leaves him there as she looks for her next foe.   She then sees a Ragnor exiting the enemy’s truck, and hits it with a Faerie Fire to alert everyone else to its presence.   Further up the bank, Fiona has pulled Timothy up onto the shore.  She then tosses a Magic Missile spell into the now illuminated Ragnor.  

Fiona and Cassie then help Aradyn pull Mark out of the water.  Cassie and Timothy then give him a combination of cure spells and artificial respiration to try to get him breathing again.   Aradyn retrieves a dry bowstring from a water-resistant pouch of his, and begins to restring his bow.  

Lannon decides to exit the ship.  Not wanting to leave the enemy bodies behind, he uses his enhanced strength to tosses them both onto the shore to search later.  He then hurries down the ramp to assist Barthrock with the Chimera.  Narg and Roger continue to fight each other until Narg manages to gets in a phenomenal swipe with the Nargblade, decapitating his opponent.  Narg then goes to help Barthrock with the Chimera, converging on it simultaneous to Lannon.  The three make short work of the mortally wounded monster.  

Mojo has recovered enough to now assist Serita with the Ragnor, tossing his hammer into it.   A second hammer toss causes it to then explode.   Meanwhile, the invisible Ragnor has joined a final Ragnor that is inside of the enemy’s truck.   The Ragnor communicates Ashemmi’s order to his ally.  The truck starts up, and speedily drives around the Chimera.   Narg unsuccessfully tries to stop it.   The truck reaches the road, and starts to head away.    A pair of Aradyn's arrows then strikes the rear tire.   Both penetrate, but the tire does not immediately flatten.  Aradyn lets two more arrows fly, another one hitting the same tire.  The truck now comes to a stop.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 4, 2003)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 73, “Picking up the pieces”, September 28, 1018, 2:00 A.M. 

Lannon begins checking the bodies of the deceased, stripping them of magic.  Barthrock, Narg and Serita approach the truck, finding that it is now empty.   Back by the river, Mark finally begins to breathe again on his own.   The irony of the situation now becomes apparent, as Mark was the only one of the ten present who had the ability to change into an aquatic form, and he was the one who nearly drown.  If any of them had thought of it Mark could have transformed and quickly saved them all, rather than having to have all of them work to save him.   “This just isn’t your day,” Fiona says to Mark, reminding him that it was only this morning that he had had his hands cut off.   

Mojo approaches the truck.   Narg turns to him, points to the tire, and asks; “Can you fix it?”   Mojo finds the spare tire, and says “Well, on Carvel we just called triple-A when we had a flat, but I think I can take care of it.  If you help this shouldn’t take too long, maybe half-an-hour.”  Narg yells this back to the others, telling them to use the time to check the ship for more enemies or treasure, and to put the bodies in the bags of holding.  

Mojo finds a toolbox in the truck-camper portion of the truck, and with assistance from Narg and Aradyn, manage to get the flat tire changed.   The two of them complain to Aradyn throughout the process, as it was his arrows that flattened the tire.   “Hey, somebody had to stop the Ragnors” the archer replies.      Narg comments about wanting to get more information from “Futureboy”.  Mojo comments “Don’t you mean Future Your-boy, he did have your sword.”  “That’s one of the things I’d like to determine,” Narg replies. 

Meanwhile, Lannon continues to rifle the bodies.  Barthrock states that when this is all said and done he wants Roger’s body.  The group inquires why, and he explains that “My team is from the Kingdom of Matharic, so is Roger.  Morgarth’s Journal it states that they were plotting to take over the kingdom.  My team has never gotten involved with politics, in fact we don’t even like our King, but being accomplices to treason is quite another thing entirely.   Unfortunately, if it came down to his word against ours we would lose, as Roger’s family are all prominent priests and politicians, whereas my team is perceived as a group of lowly mercenaries.   However, with the Journal, and Roger’s body to answer Speak with Dead questions, that will resolve the situation nicely.”

Cassie tells Barthrock that they have the Journal, which he can have once she makes a copy of the full text.   Narg agrees to also give him the body, provided Barthrock promises that it will be permanently destroyed once the King is through questioning it.  Barthrock does not see this as a problem, as his King will most likely want it destroyed too.  He says that Roger’s family may want to resurrect him, but that if it first determined that he was a traitor they won’t raise any protest to the body’s destruction, not wanting to implicate themselves in his schemes. 

Once the tire is repaired everyone hops on board, and they drives back to the castle.  The bugbears guarding the gate tell Barthrock that a pair of the Ragnor monsters forced they way through about twenty rounds earlier, and headed to the castle.    Mojo floors the truck, getting back up the hill to the castle at record speed.   He drives into the Great Hall, where Barthrock’s cleric and dwarven fighter are waiting.   The dwarf Tokrah yells out “They went downstairs a few rounds ago, our monk L followed them.”    

Most of the Silver Moon charge downs the stairs.  As they near the bottom they can hear the distinctive sounds of a helicopter's rotor blades.    They arrive in the large room just in time to see a helicopter exiting the far end of the tunnel.    The monk L explains how partway down the tunnel was a secret door, leading to a room where the helicopter was stored.  The party check out the room, seeing a wheeled ramp that the aircraft had set on, the room having been build only to store the one flying craft.    

Discouraged that it got away, the party head back upstairs.  The members of Barthrock’s team tell the party that they have checked out the building, and it is secure from all enemies.   In a private conversation, the cleric Davvid tells Narg and Mojo "Thank you for grabbing Barthrock on your ride out, and finally making him declare whose side he was on.  Barthrock aspires to be a great hero, but his own personality always holds him back.  He never wants to commit to either side of a conflict, trying to appear to be an ally of both sides, until it is clear who the winning side will be."   “Well, he sure picked right this time,” is Mojo’s answer. 

Looking to Narg, Davvid continues "Last month, on your Island he was truly inspired by your example. You kept the terms of our truce even after it was no longer in your best interest.  You also negotiated the truce with him despite your anger at our holding your girl friend.  You even asked for the release of two hirelings rather than her, pointing out that they were civilians rather than combatants.   That said much about your character and integrity.   Your comment then to Barthrock of ‘You lie down with dogs, you get fleas’ truly shamed him.  He hoped that by protecting Li-Tak's daughters, and now assisting you here, you might forgive him for his prior actions.  Still, he continued to have Morgarth and Roger think he was their ally, until you finally made him commit.   This should make him realize that a true sign of a hero is the declaration of ones true beliefs from the onset.  I thank you for helping to make my best friend a better man."   Davvid also now complies with Narg’s earlier request, returning Alton’s handgun to him.  

As it now nearing 4:00 A.M., and the group has been up for almost twenty-four hours, plus Aradyn, Lannon, Mark, Mojo and Narg are way down in hit points, so they decide to head back to the rear tower and get some sleep.    

September 28, 1018, 12:00 P.M. 

The vast majority of the party sleeps until noon.   During this same time period Hiroshi returns to Li-Tak’s tomb to retrieve his daughter Kim-Sung, bringing her to the castle.  Duegar and Hiroshi are left to stand guard at the tomb with the Hengeyokai, which is primarily an excuse to help keep the Hengeyokai from nearing the castle until the party is ready for them to do so.  

On the subject of Hengeyokai, Barthrock explains that he has had a conversation with Ebony Shadow, and asked her to negotiate their departure with the Hengeyokai elders.   In addition to the nearly two-hundred bugbears, Barthrock says that he now controls twelve of the elephant-footed giants, the nine that had been knocked unconscious by Cassie’s Fireball and the three that retreated from Fiona’s Fear spell.  He says that he would like to be able to take them with him when he leaves.    He convinced Ebony that without this monster army present to protect them, slavers would probably capture the half-Hengeyokai daughters of Li-Tak once they leave the anti-magic shell.  He also pointed out that it would also be safer for the Hengeyokai to let the monsters just walk away rather than having to fight them.  He has also asked Ebony to investigate the status of the ship, thinking that perhaps the giants could haul it out as a barge, to transport the contents of the castle. 

Li-Tak’s daughters prepare a fine meal for “their rescuers”, the prophesied Silver Moon and their other protector's, Barthrock's team.  The party sits down for the meal, and finally have a chance to talk.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 5, 2003)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 74, “Future Boy”, September 28, 1018, 1:00 P.M. 

The lunch conversation immediately focuses on “Futureboy”.  Mojo begins to press the boy about information about his future, and the King who sent him.    The elvan boy is rather elusive with his answers, being reluctant to tell his full story.    Mojo is unwilling to accept this, and a heated argument soon develops between the two of them.   Mojo yells at the boy to disclose why his King sent him. The boy eventually reveals that “My King saw this point in time as a turning point in his own life, and thought that my changing it would be for the better.”  “I don’t care what your King thought!” Mojo yells back.  “Well you should!” the boy shouts.  “Why!” Mojo yells back.  “Because he’s you!” the boy answers.    A brief period of silence follows, after which most of the Silver Moon burst out laughing.  Lannon jokingly says, “Wait a minute.  If Mojo is the king does that mean we get to kill him?” 

Narg says, “OK, kid, now that you’ve spilled the beans you might as well tell us the full story.”  Fiona adds, “You previously said that your King was your stepfather.”  The boy says, “Yes, Mojo, my Mojo, was my stepfather.   I was raised on Silver Moon Island, and was educated at the school on the Island.   In addition to being a fighter with the Silver Moon Mojo was also one of the three Generals of the Phlooredah continent’s army, a position that kept him in close contact with Queen Jennifer.  They eventually became lovers.”  “Of course,” Mojo states matter-of-factly.  

The boy continues “The Queen’s husband, King Matthan, died just prior to Queen Jennifer’s election for a third term as the continent’s ruler.”  “Something we had a part in?” Lannon inquires.  “I’d rather not say,” the boy answers.  The lad continues “Shortly thereafter she and Mojo were wed in a private ceremony.   For the next quarter-century I alternated living between Silver Moon Island with my mother and the royal palace with my Stepfather.   In the year 1070, which was four years ago for me, Queen Jennifer died.”  “What did she die of?” Serita interrupts.   Fiona comments “She was married to Mojo, so probably boredom.”  

The boy continues “She died of natural causes, she was then eighty-eight years old.  The Lordholders gathered together to choose a new leader.  They unanimously voted that King Mojo be allowed serve out the remaining four years of Jennifer’s current term.”  “So your Lordholders are all insane,” Serita comments.   The boy replies “Well, Mojo and Jennifer had co-ruled for over twenty years at that point, so it made sense.   There also really was no opposition as the Silver Moon supported Mojo continuing, and by then six of the Lordholders were past or present members of the Silver Moon; seven if you also count Da’Bears (the Silver Moon’s spin-off group), which Lady Opal does not.”

“I don’t believe any of this” Mojo comments.   “Wait just a minute here,” says Narg, “You’re saying that seven of the nine Lordholdings are ruled by members of the Silver Moon.”  “Yes,” the boy answers.  “Who are the Lordholders?” asks Mark.  “We already know that Mojo and Opal are two of them," adds Fiona.   “I probably shouldn’t say,” the boy states, “In your time two haven’t even been born yet, and another two are very young, so I would not want to say something that would change their destiny.”

“OK, so you brought us up to four years ago for you.  How did you wind up here?” presses Cassie.   He continues “By that time I was the human equivalent of fourteen and had recently graduated from the Silver Moon School, so began living full-time with my Stepfather.   King Mojo instructed me in the fine arts of swordsman-ship and beverage appreciation.”  Fiona comments “More the latter I’d say, based upon how poorly you used the sword against the giants.”   The boy reluctantly agrees with this, commenting that “My Stepfather has been rather depressed since his wife’s passing, so he does tend to drink quite a bit these days.”  

The boy continues “Last year, at a time when I was rather inebriated, the Pooka named Monty visited me.   Only then did I find out that Narg had indeed perished in battle fifty-five years earlier.”   Mojo very pointed and sternly states “And Narg was your father.”  The boy finally admits, “Yes, my name is Narg Junior, named in my father’s memory.”  

Lannon blurts out “Congratulations Narg, it’s a boy!”   Serita comments “Hold on, if Narg died in this castle, and was never seen again, then for his son to exist that means Vallessa is currently pregnant!”  “I wonder if she knows that yet?” comments Fiona.  Narg Junior replies “Let me put it this way.   You remember that last month when Morgarth's troops attacked the Island her Pegasus was nearly killed in the battle and she was badly injured, then she was kept as a hostage for several days.  She wanted a piece of Morgarth just as badly as any of you, yet she never even suggested accompanying you on this mission.”  “Yep, she knows,” comments Serita.    

Narg is still in somewhat of a state of shock, and mutters “Well, at least it’s a boy…. I wonder if Hobbson (his valet) knows anything about taking care of kids.”  “Hold on,” says Mojo, “If I was your stepfather then that means I was married to your mother.”  The boys says “My mother, Vallessa, held out hope that Narg still lived, had been rescued by his Pooka, and would one day return to her.  She remained faithful to him.  But she also recognized that her son needed a father.  She entered into an elvan “Parental Union” with my Mojo, officially making him my Stepfather.”   “Figures, just my luck” comments Mojo, “All of the responsibilities of a marriage, but none of the sex.”

The boy continues his story “The Pooka Monty regaled me with many stories of my father and their journey’s thought time and space.  He even brought me to watch a few of my father’s favorite sports teams play.  I did not want to have to break this sad news of Narg’s death to my mother, and asked the Pooka about bringing me back in time to a point prior to my father’s death, to prevent it from happening.  Monty said that he could indeed do this, but warned me about the problems with changing history.  I decided to seek my stepfather’s advice about this.   King Mojo said he would leave the final decision to me, but that if I were to ever do this I should do so now, while I was still young and impetuous.   I told him I was committed to do this course.  He then described the specific events that transpired at the time of Narg's death, and suggested the best time for my intervention.  Finally, he handed me the Nargblade, saying, "You may need this to prove who you really are."  His final words to me were "Go, save me from a life of responsibility."   "Ah, finally something that sounds like me," Mojo comments. 

A rather confused Narg is still muttering about how this will change his relationship with Vallessa.  He states "The next thing you know it will be towels, the ones you can use and the ones you can't.  I can't do this?"   "What choice do you have?" Aradyn asks.   Narg looks across the table and asks "Hey Barthrock, do you guys have any openings?"   Serita sarcastically says, "Yeah, this guy is going to make a great father!"    She then turns to Narg Junior and say, "OK, just tell me one thing.  Do I ever find a man?"  A smile crosses his face, and he says, "Yeah, you sure do!"   The group waits in anticipation of her next question of who?, but she doesn't ask.

"What do I do now?" Narg rhetorically mutters, "I can't just show up from a battle with flowers and propose"  "Why not?" asks Cassie.   Mojo suggest to Narg that instead of flowers "Bring a bottle of good whiskey and a cheesecake, you might need them instead."   

The discussion turns back to what to do with Li-Tak’s daughters.   Cassie reminds them of their obligation to Li-Tak.  Narg complains "Hey I never promised him anything."  Cassie replies "That’s not true.  When we accepted the map of this place we committed ourselves."  Barthrock says "Look, my team has been putting up with Morgarth and his group for a long time now, waiting for you guys to come rescue them.  You're not backing out of this now.  Besides, it's not likely that the Hengeyokai will let us leave without them.  Ebony Shadow said the Hengeyokai society would never accept them, as they are only half-Hengeyokai."  "Like they're someone to be picky," mutters Lono.  Cassie says "This is their land, they can make the rules.  If they want the girls gone, so be it."   Lono then turns to Cassie and says "Yeah, but all you want to do is marry them off to the ship’s crew."  Serita answers "That's because none of you other men are ready and willing to commit to a relationship….NARG!"    

Barthrock adds "Besides, you want to take that library with you, which technically belongs to the girls."  Aradyn asks Barthrock "What makes you so sure the Hengeyokai will let us take anything?  The half-dwarf replies "Because if the army doesn't go as guards Li-Tak's daughters will be captured by the slavers.   Lono comments "So your threat is that if they kill your monsters the girls will all be taken away.  Sounds like a win-win situation to me."   

Cassie asks Narg Junior when he will be returning to his now changed future.  The boy says “I can’t.  Pookas are capable of traveling through time in a non-linear fashion, and normally could take me back, except I have now changed an event that led to my meeting him in the first place.   A Pooka can only be bonded to one person at any point in time.   Following Narg’s death Monty bonded with another person for fifty-four years, then came to me after that person died.  That sequence of events has now been changed, as I prevented Narg’s death in 1018. I won’t see Monty again."

"So, what will you do?" asks Serita.    The boy answers "Well, I can't go back to the Island with you guys, that would be too weird.   I could go and live with Da'Bears, as I don't really know much about them in this time.  The only one of them I've ever really gotten to know is Lady Opal."   Narg blurts out "You don't want to get caught up with Opal and her self-help group."    The boy turns to Narg and says "Or I could go to the Kingdom of Narg, and spend time with your folks.  I never really got to know my grandparents very well."  "Sounds like a plan," answers Narg.  [DM's note - the rest of the group saw this as a 'cop-out' from Narg’s player, as the new character would have made a fun addition to the other group.]


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 7, 2003)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 75, “Morgath’s Journal”, September 28, 1018, 12:30 P.M.    

Barthrock again asks about the location of Morgarth's Journal.   Cassie says that she has it in the Bag of Holding, but that they haven't opened it yet because it is covered with magical protection glyphs.    Barthrock replies "You don't have to worry about those, the glyphs on it are fake, they were just painted on with magical paint.  We've already deactivated the real glyphs that Morgarth put on there."  "Lets read it" Fiona states.   Cassie carefully removes the tome from the bag, opens the cover, and begins to read.   The members of the Silver Moon gather around behind her, reading over her shoulder.   The journal begins as follows:   

“September 21st of the Year 1018 .  It is with no small amount of trepidation that I have reluctantly decided, upon the advice of my new team of bodyguards, to commit my personal thoughts and plans to writing.”   He then prattles on for several paragraphs, most of which concerns his distrust of most of his current companions.   

The next section begins “How fortunate am I to have been blessed with he insight to connect the work of idealistic but fool-hearty geniuses.  Between the writings of Derieki, the shortsighted but brilliant efforts of Li-Tak, and the warped but technologically savvy efforts of my late associate Vaughn, I now have world domination within reach.”   He then praises the Prince of Hell for granting him enlightenment and perspective.  

He then talks of the linkage between wizard and earth magic, writing “That crystals and precious stones were used for spell components seemed second nature to all, so why it took several millennia to make the connection of magic to the earth itself is unclear.   Similarly, the druids and nature-clerics of the world knew of the magical powers of the earth, but never deduced that there was a linked association to areas also susceptible to strong Wizard Magic.  Elementalologist mages came closest to the truth, but like the others, lacked the imagination to grasp the full forces available to them.”

He then writes of using geological mapping technology belonging to his associate Vaughn to identify twenty-three separate location on the world with very high concentrations of “both earth and wizard magic”.  He wrote “Not surprisingly, powerful mages, high-level druids, nature-based high priests, or combinations of the three inhabited most of the other locations.  These spell casters were there because of the magic potential, even though they had no idea why they were actually drawn to these places.”     

He then references how he began investigating these different locations.  It was there that he made associations with three other high-level spellcasters, the cleric Roger, wizard Etronne and druid Spring.  Next he references the attack on his Phlooredah fortress three years ago by Oterel and the Silver Moon, where he was forced to flee the continent.  Morgarth states that this proved to be beneficial in the long-run, as it led him to the writings of Li-Tak.  He states that Li-Tak was “an absolute genius, being the first to actually make full use of the theory of magical convergence of energies of both wizard and earth magic, using powerful magic artifacts, to draw the full energies from below and project them outward.”  It then describes in detail the anti-magic sphere, concluding that “Li-Tak  did this great thing, for the misguided goal of protecting the disgusting human-animal hybrids that he had made!”  

Next Morgarth talks about the Hengeyokai.  He states that “These animals have been only a minor nuisance to me.  With Spring’s assistance, we convinced these primitive creatures that I am a powerful deity, to keep them from this castle.  Being a Druid, Spring had some curiosity about these creatures, and we captured fourteen of them for him to examine.   We later used these, plus some of Li-Tak’s immediate offspring who we found in a form of sleep-stasis and released, for menial tasks around the castle.  Why Li-Tak wasted his gifts on these creatures is beyond me.  They have been adequate servants, but hardly worthy of the time and efforts that he devoted to them.  So as not to waste our time having to keep an eye on vast numbers of these animals-hybrids who live beyond the castle itself I brought in bugbears to guard the outer perimeter.”  

He references that he still has not located Li-Tak’s primary journal about the sphere, but found enough information from Li-Tak’s notes to figure out how to move the sphere to any of the other twenty-two  locations with similar concentrations of Earth and Wizard magic.  He and his three allies then brainstormed about the possibility of changing the sphere’s spell to something other than anti-magic, suggesting ideas such as sleep or charm.   They also postulated the idea that if they could deduce how to create similar spheres on each of the six main continents, and then expand the size of each sphere, they could encapsulate the entire planet.  

It was decided that they work towards this master plan, which meant that they needed to first establish the infrastructure of having a foothold at a convergence point on each continent.   They already had this location in the Orient, and were soon able to establish strongholds on the two other continents where Roger and Etronne had each originally come from.  Morgarth decided that Silver Moon Island would be the best convergence point of the three possible location on the Phlooredah continent, but would have to wait until he had the resources necessary to defeat “Narg’s Team”.  In the meanwhile, he sent two of the controlled Hengeyokai to infiltrate and spy on the Silver Moon.   

A possible convergence point on a fifth continent was the Forest Dawn Kingdom.   The Ambassador of that land was a traveling mage named Hendry.   Morgarth then logs in detail how he had the Prince of Hell capture and destroy Hendry’s wife, a lawful good high priestess.   Morgarth then befriended the distraught man, tricking Hendry into then working for him.   

The journal then states how the best location on the final continent was a place known as True Point Island, ruled by a powerful good-aligned Elementalist Mage   True Point was allied with its neighboring Kingdom of Vestland, which was at war with the nearby Kingdom of Ostland.   Morgarth discovered that the Silver Moon had twice intervened in the war on Vestland’s behalf, resulting in Ostland’s only two recent setbacks to winning.  Morgarth approached the Ostland King about an alliance.  The King offered Morgarth troops and funding to defeat the Silver Moon and agreed to give the Arch-Mage True Point Island following the war.   

The next part of the journal details all of the events of the “Retake the Island” module from Morgarth’s perspective.   It mentions his great disappointment that the Silver Moon won, especially since it cost Morgarth the lives of his key advisors Etronne and Spring.   However, he writes that “while the attack itself failed I am encouraged by the successful test of moving the sphere and of sustaining it for five days at the alternative location.”   He then mentions that he cannot do this again until he finds another high-level druid, as the spells to initiate the transference require the simultaneous casting of powerful druid and magic-user spells.  He also states that he is “starting to loose control over the captured animal creatures, as it was Spring who had bound them to my will.  With the druid gone they are now exhibiting some degree of free will.  If this continues I will have to have them killed.” 

The journal concludes by praising Barthrock's team, stating that they “have proven to be excellent bodyguards, intelligent and constantly on alert.  I am grateful that this team won the competition.  I should have realized after this team had successfully captured both Cassie-Andra and Mark during the initial assault on the island that they were a force to be reckoned with, and not merely fodder.” 

The party finds much of this information very interesting, as it explains most of what had occurred. Several of the party take offense at the journal’s constant reference to the Silver Moon as “Narg's Team”.    Serita says "Yeah, we've got to get us a better publicist".


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 8, 2003)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 76, “A calling from an unlikely place”, September 28, 1018, 1:30 P.M.    

Ebony Shadow returns.   She tells the party that she has spoken with the Hengeyokai Elders, and that they will allow the Silver Moon to leave, along with the monster army, Li-Tak's daughters, and the contents of the castle.   They want the castle itself, but view the contents as being the rightful property of the girls.   They will allow the party to take a maximum of three trips, and are required to use the river as their route.  

She also reports that, as Barthrock suggested, she checked on the ship.  It appears to be seaworthy, and could be hauled by the giants as a barge.   

She then adds that there is one condition to this, namely that they take her with them when they leave.   When pressed for the reason she indicates that she has never fit in to this society, but because of the slavers, never had an opportunity to leave before now.   She also says that it might be helpful to have somebody teach the girls more of their Hengeyokai heritage.  The group decides that Ebony has been trustworthy and open to them, and accepts these terms.  

Mojo starts to do some calculations, saying "Let's see, we have to wait for over forty women to pack.  It's a good thing that I have an elvan life span, that could take forever."   

Cassie and the group check out the library.  Looking at the 400 feet of bookcases, 30 feet high, Aradyn comments that "It will take forever to pack all of these up.   Inspecting the bookcases, Tokrah discovers that they were not part of the original castle construction, but were put in later, and that the solid oak bookcase is comprised of 150 separate ten-by-eight foot bookcase segments that have been nailed together.   He suggests having the bugbears take the sections apart, and each section could then be used as containers to transport the books in.    He is sent to get a squadron of Bugbears to begin this task.

The party spends the remainder of the afternoon checking out the castle.   They all get together for an elaborate supper, prepared for them by Li-Tak’s daughters.    After the meal the group continue to check out the massive building. 

Meanwhile, Kim-Sung begins to hear singing in her head, recognizing it as the melodic voice of Finder Wyvernspur.   She heads off into a private room of the castle, activates her magical harp, and then begins to communicate with the demigod.  Ten minutes later she reduces the harp in size and goes off looking for the rest of the party. 

Kim-Sung quickly assembles the party and tells them that she has just heard from Finder Wyvernspur, and that he needs their help.  “A demigod needs us?” inquires Fiona.  “Demi-yutz is more like it” comments Lono.   “Damn it! I told the big guy that we would kick his butt if he screwed this up,” comments Narg, who rants and raves for a few more minutes.   

Narg finally calms down, and asks  “So Kim, what exactly is going on?"  Kim says “I don’t have all the details, but apparently he separated the evil that was Morgarth from Mordenkainen and it then escaped to the Abyss.  Finder now has him trapped there, and needs our help to defeat him.”  “The Abyss, “ comments Lannon, “My, this gets better every minute.”   

“Haven’t we already done enough,” comments Mojo, “This is his screw up.  Let him get that other group of his followers to help him.”  Kim replies “He can’t.  This anti-magic sphere is so powerful that it transcends all planes.  He has the Morgarth evil contained within this Anti-Magic Shell’s location on the Abyss.  Since he is inside the shell he can only communicate with those who are also inside of the shell that or other planes.  That basically means us.  He also says that we need to act soon, or else the evil will find a way to escape on its own.”  

“And how exactly are we going to get there?” asks Cassie.   Kim-Sung answers “Well, you remember that song he taught me on the harp that will draw him to wherever I am.  He has now given me an additional chord to that song, which will reverse the spell, and transport me to wherever he is.”   “What about the rest of us?” asks Lannon.   She replies “The final chord only requires the use of one of my hands.  Finder says that if five of you each grab onto a finger of my other hand you will be transported with me.”   The group debates the possibility of sending others within the Bags of Holding, but decide not to risk it.  

[DM's Note: My primary reference source for the Abyss was the following Internet site: http://www.geocities.com/Athens/7117/planes/abyss/abyss1.html ].


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 9, 2003)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 77, ”A Trip to the Abyss“ , September 28, 1018, 6:15 P.M. 

Cassie, Lannon, Mark, Mojo and Narg decide to join Kim on the journey to the abyss.  Narg Junior hands Mark with his Nargblade, telling the ranger “Here. In my original history you used this to destroy the Morgarth evil.”  “Care to tell us anything else kid?” Lannon asks.  The elvan boy shakes his head no, saying, “No, I wouldn’t want to say anything that might change things.  You won last time.”  

Kim sings the song to enlarge the miniature harp into its full shape.   She sits on the instrument’s bench, and begins playing the chords to the rather difficult song.   She finally gets to the point of the finale, continuing to play with her right hand, and extends her left.  The other five each grab hold of a finger, and she finishes the song.  The rest of the Silver Moon Adventurers watch as the six characters and the harp suddenly change form, turning into beings of pure light.  The separate sections of light then merge together into a single multi-colored glowing orb, which then disappears down into the floor.    

To the six characters, they continue to see what is going on around them.  They see the interior of each room in the castle that the beam passes through.  It eventually reaches the sub-basement, and approaches the markings carved in the center of the floor.  It passes through, beneath which the party now see several glowing boulders as well as a glowing wooden staff, a glowing jeweled scepter, and a glowing glass ball.  Cassie accurately concludes that these are the enchanted artifacts that Li-Tak used to create the anti-magic sphere.    

They continue to descend down into the earth, quickly travelling for another twenty miles.   During this journey, which takes about a turn, they can see several hundred feet in every direction.  They see dirt, rocks, and burrowing rodents and insects.    At the end of the twenty miles they see ahead of them a glowing blue inverted funnel ahead (similar in appearance to the Wormhole from Star Trek Deep Space Nine).   The aperture is apparently where the earth and wizard magic enter the sphere.   

They approach this opening, but just as they are passing through it they come to an abrupt stop as the dimensional boundaries dissolve, with their surroundings now changing.  They then make a 180-degree turn and head back into the funnel, which is now comprised of red light.  They only travel a few feet before it opens up onto another plane.   Their orb of light then separates back into their individual forms, and their bodies then solidify, each still holding onto one of Kim’s fingers and her still seated by the harp.

They find themselves standing on a rocky plateau above a extended plane of gray and maroon sand.  Interspersed throughout are gray and maroon mixed colored rocks.  The rocks vary in texture, however most appear to be porous, like those of a volcanic surface.    Behind them they see the aperture where the sphere opens up, measuring approximately twenty-five feet in diameter, and constantly billowing with red cloud-like patterns.   The anti-magic sphere itself extends upward from there, creating red-tinted half circle above the plane forty miles in diameter and twenty miles high.   The sphere illuminates the entire land below it with bright red-to-yellow tinted light.  There is almost no vegetation to be seen; primarily a few scattered scraggly brownish-gray leaf-less trees with bent branches, standing no more than five feet tall, similar to what one might see on mountains above the tree line.    The only other vegetation is a occasional patch of weeds, most of which are in a state of dying or decay.   

They also see before them the demigod Finder Wyvernspur.   He is attired differently than he was during their previous encounter, this time wearing a gray velvet shirt with a trim of fur and jewels on the cuffs and collars and dark woolen pants (the same outfit that he is wearing on the cover of the Forgotten Realms novels Song of the Saurials and Finder’s Bane).   He also looks extremely tired.  “This can’t be good,” Lannon mutters. 

On the ground near Finder are the bodies of five creatures, dead from visible puncture wounds.   Two of these creatures have dark red skin and bodies the size of fire giants but with a pair of non-humanoid heads, one of a snake the other of a dog.   A four-bladed great axe is still clutched in a death grip by one of these.   The other three creatures are slightly smaller, about nine feet tall, with red rubbery skin.  Their protruding wide fanged jaws bear some resemblance to orcs.  Each has a long pointed blade still in its hand, and it appears that the blades have been grafted onto them.   

The group also now notice that each of them is now wearing a round metal medallion pinned onto their clothing near the chest.  Each medallion has a white harp in the center of a gray background, the symbol of Finder.  Mojo whispers to Narg  “So, it this when you’ll go kick his butt?”   “Shut up,” Narg answers.  

Narg asks Finder “OK, what did you do this time?”   “I messed up,” the Demigod replies.  “Would you mind telling us exactly how?” asks Cassie. Finder says, “I misjudged the situation.   I knew that I had the ability to transform Mordenkainen, and strip him of the Morgath evil that had inhabited his body.  What I didn’t anticipate was that the Prince of Hell, a more powerful deity than I am, would object to having his play toy taken away from him.”   “Why don’t you start from the beginning,” states Lannon.”   Mojo gestures to the bodies on the ground, saying “And tell us what exactly these things are, or were.”


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 10, 2003)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 78, ”Finder’s Fallibility“ , September 28, 1018, 6:45 P.M. 

The demigod Finder Wyvernspur begins his tale, stating “After I left you we returned to Oerth, to the City of Greyhawk without any problem.   The three heroes that you met gathered together several more of Mordenkainen’s associates, as I worked my energies to enter Mordenkainen’s mind to dispel the evil that had been implanted.  That part was successful, but rather than the Morgarth evil dissipating, it took on the form of a being comprised of pure evil energy.  This was not altogether unexpected, as the accumulation of evil often outlives the bodies of their mage hosts, which is how liches are formed.   We had several high priests present for just such a situation, but were not prepared for what followed.

The Prince of Hell decided to intervene, and gated in fifteen devils to prevent the evil from being destroyed.  A major battle followed, as six of the devils attacked the clerics and the other Greyhawk Heroes.  The other nine devils, and the Morgarth evil, fled to another section of the city.   The evil apparently had retained Mordenkainen’s memories, and led the nine devils to the hidden locations of his nine spell books.   

Both Bigby and I soon realized that the other six devils fighting us were merely sent as a distraction, and teleported to where the Morgarth evil had gone.  This caused them to panic and gate away with the Morgarth being and the books.  We were only able to stop one of them.   As we slew this devil, and then saw his spirit being pulled back to Hell by his master, I realized that the other devils had all exited in a slightly different manner.   I remembered that the Lawful Evil plane of Hell is only directly accessible by the deities themselves, and not their servants.  Since the other devils had left under their own power they had to return to Hell via a less direct route, through the Neutral Evil plane of Tantarus.   

I plane shifted to Tantarus, where the evil that had been in Mordenkainen, and the eight devils, were in the process of crossing the River Styx.   The river is ruled over by Charon, who I had previously befriended.  I persuaded Charon to bring their boat to the adjacent Chaotic Evil plane of he Abyss rather than the plane of Hell.  I then plane shifted to the Abyss, and threw up an illusion to make the Abyss resemble Hell to the devils until after they had exited the boat.   The devils and Morgarth evil were now put them on my home turf, as the Abyss is where I defeated the Demigod Moander and absorbed his power.  It is also the only place where my own power would be superior to that of the Prince of Hell, to keep him from intervening.  

The Abyss is the realm for all Chaotic Evil deities, their followers, and the afterlife of those whose eternity is destined for these.   The plane is home to over thirty deities, of multiple pantheons, as well as all demons.   There are over seven hundred different levels in the Abyss, each one stretching for what appears to be an infinite distance.  It was the 223rd level, known as Offalmound, which I had Charon bring them to.  That was Moander’s home, which was comprised of a retched land of rotting vegetation and decaying bodies.”  “How sweet, let’s skip visiting there,” comments Mojo.   “Sounds like the place for Narg’s socks,” Cassie states. 

Finder continues “Alas, yes, although Offalmound is hardly a place you would ever wish to see, it is also where Moander died and my power is at its strongest.   From there I expended nearly all of my power to erect a barrier to prevent these creatures from leaving the Abyss on their own.  That meant that the Prince of Hell could now only access them after if their physical bodies were destroyed, to call their spirits back to Hell.   

I then notified the Tanar’ri, the Demon Army that polices the Abyss, that there were a group of Lawful Evil monsters trespassing on their Chaotic Evil realm.   The Tanar’ri quickly converged on these monsters, soon destroying two of the devils.  The other six devils and the Morgarth energy then fled from the Offalmound level.   With my barrier erected they could only flee to other layers of the Abyss, so I assumed that it was only a matter of time before they would be caught and destroyed.   They however proved very difficult to find, having completely vanished.   

I knew that they had fled to an upper rather than lower layer, as several of the Tanar’ri from Palpitaltia, the 241st layer and home to the Bugbear deities Grankhul and Skiggaret, had seen them whisk through there.  Other demon observers had witnessed them passing through the 281st layer as well.  The Tanar’ri had massed their army, erecting a blockade on the 303rd layer of Sulfanoru, also known as the Smoking Realm.  I was informed that as of then the devils and Morgarth evil had not  traversed that far.   

With that information I was then able to deduce where they had gone, and why I could not locate them.    When we had left the Castle of Li-Tak Mordenkainen was under your Feeblemind spell, and was unaware of his surroundings.  Apparently the suppressed Morgarth evil was not so hindered and observed exactly how I had traversed the sphere through its energy aperture to bypassed the anti-magic spell.  He did the same where the Sphere intersected the Abyss, here on the 298th layer.   I again contacted the Tanar’ri, and  in addition to the massed troops on Sulfanoru, they set up another blockade of troops on the 297th layer, the one immediately above this one, known as the Sighing Cliffs.   I then agreed to come here to flush these creatures out.  

“So what exactly is this place?” Lannon asks.  Finder answers “This level, and the two layers below are realms controlled by the two deities of the Kara-Tur (Chinese) Pantheon that live in the Abyss.  It makes sense that  the sphere would be in the section of the Abyss ruled by the oriental gods since it was in the orient on the Prime Material Plane.   This layer is known as the Place of Disease, and was the original home of Lu Yueh, the God of Epidemics.  Several millennia ago he moved to the 300th layer known as Feng-Tu, to be with the Tou Mu, the Goddess of the North Star.   Despite his long absence from this realm it is still infested with fatal diseases.  In fact, you would all have already died of fatal maladies if not for the Protection Medallions that I have placed on each of you.”   “Note to self, don’t remove the badge,” Mojo mutters.  Finder adds “Yes, and when you do return to your home plane the medallion will continue to protect you from all disease.” 

“So everything we find here has been killed by disease?” asks Cassie.   “For the most part,” Finder answers, “Some of the heartier species like the scraggly trees, weeds, and cockroaches survive here, but that is about all.   Most creatures that you encounter on this realm are either oriental dead or oriental undead.  There are also a few others, such as yourself and the Tanar’ri, who have been protected from disease by other Abyss deities so that they can survive here.”  Cassie asks  “Would the disease effect the devils and Morgarth?”  Finder answers “The lesser devils will probably eventually succumb, the greater devils are more resistant.  Morgarth has now taken on a powerful form that will totally protect him from the diseases.”  “I don’t like the sound of that,” Mojo mutters.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 12, 2003)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 79 “Hold on!  You want us to fight a Wizard Balrog?”  September 28, 1018, 7:00 P.M.

“So, where exactly is Morgarth?” asks Lannon.    Finder replies “Still on this layer, and within this Anti-Magic shell.   I found him and the devils at this very spot, just inside the aperture.  I was told by the Tanar’ri that that this zone of Anti-Magic on this 298th Layer is controlled by a Demon King and High Priest known as the Overlord.  He rules a city of the undead that occupies the center of the zone.   I immediately communicated to him the presence of these Lawful Evil creatures, and he dispatched his own troops to deal with them." 

Finder then gestures to the bodies on the ground.  “The Overlord sent a dozen of his elite troops, comprised of five Kah’Lesar (pointing to a smaller ones) five Molydeus (pointing to one of the bigger two-headed ones) and two Balrog.  An extensive battle followed.  I chose to stay out of the direct combat, and observed that the Morgarth energy was casting spells from the spell books held by the devils.  I communicated this to the demons, who then changed the focus of their attack to the books rather than the devils.    Three of the six remaining books were destroyed, which caused the Morgarth energy to panic.  

The drawback of the demons focusing on the books is that it left them open to attacks by the devils, and these five demons that you see here and one Balrog soon perished.   The fall of a Balrog was what I had been waited for.  I then channeled all of the power I could muster into a direct attack on Morgarth, to destroy the energy force that it occupied.  The weakened Morgarth then did what I had hoped he would do and absorbed its energy into the body of most powerful creature present, the Balrog.   It quickly gained control of the body and then flew away, along with the other three devils.  The Overlord’s other Balrog flew after them, attacking a devil and stealing its spell book.  

I then conferred with the Balrog and other surviving demons.  They were more than a bit upset at the Lawful Evil Morgarth now occupying the body of their colleague, the Balrog’s mate.  I pointed out to them one critical fact, which Morgarth is probably only now realizing.  Since this is the home plane of the Balrog, if Morgarth is slain while in that body then the evil is forever destroyed, as there is no where else for it to go.  End of the line.   I agreed to stay and guard this aperture to keep them from seeking to escape as this is the only place where they could exit the sphere without the anti-magic shell temporarily erasing the spells from the spell books.   The Balrog and demons returned to report to the Overlord.”   

“So where is Morgarth now?” asks Narg.  Finder points and replies “Resting in a cave, eight miles in that direction.”  He is trying to rest long enough to study the spells from his two remaining spell books.   The spells that he cast during the battle were permanently erased, as he used them as Scroll Spells.  He obviously would prefer not to have to do that.”    

“Do you know what spells are in those books?” asks Cassie.  “No,” says Finder, “But I think we can figure it out.  Each of Mordenkainen’s nine spell books contained spells of the same magic-user level.  Let me think about the spells that he cast from the books during the battle here.”   He describes the spells, which the party are able to recognize as being First, Fourth, Fifth, Sixth and Ninth level spells.   Finder is fairly certain that the book with the First Level spells was one of the books destroyed, and knows that the Ninth Level book is the one that the Overlord’s Balrog now has.  That means that that Morgarth’s two remaining books each contain fourth, fifth or sixth level spells.   

The demigod says "You need to stop him before he has rested long enough to memorize those spells.” “So you’re not coming with us?” Kim-Sung asks.   Finder replies, “Well, there are only two ways that he can escape this sphere without going through the anti-magic shell.  One is through this aperture, which I have already agreed to guard.  The only other way would be for him to use the Gate Spell, which is in the spell book that the Overlord now has.   My guess is that once he has rested and gotten his spells back he either come here or try to get obtain that book.   It is best that I stay here.  The battle that took place here was just over an hour ago, and it will be several more hours until he is rested enough to study for spells.  I suggest that you get to him before then.   

While I cannot accompany you I can, however, offer you some help against him and the three devils.”   Finder then explains how he can create for each of them a suit of armor made of energy to protect them, which will absorb damage until the energy is drained.  He can also implant into each suit of armor any spell, from any class, up to fifth level.  He explains how this armor would appear over their other armor and clothing, extending from the medallion, and would not restrain their freedom of movement or spellcasting ability.  Each armor will have its own power level ranging from 60 to 150 points (10d10+50).  Each use of the spell power would drain a small amount of that energy (1d6).  Each character is asked to decide which spell ability they want, and to think of two words or phrases to sing, one to activate the armor, the other to activate the spell ability.    

Cassie’s armor has 125 points, is activated by the word “Aradyn” and has the spell ability of a Cone of Cold triggered by the word “Fire”.   Narg’s armor has 107 points, is activated by the words “Cover me”, and creates a Fire Shield triggered by the words “Shield me.”  Lannon’s armor has 102 points, is activated by the word “Jewelry”, and creates an Ice Storm triggered by the dwarven word “Garen (Silver)”.   Mark’s armor has 116 points, is activated by the phrase “Arm me” and grants a Cure Critical Wounds spell with the phrase “Cure me.”   Mojo’s armor has 113 points, is activated by the phrase “I have the power,” and causes a Phantasmal Killer spell to activate by the phrase “Come, Oh My Dark Master.”   Kim-Sung’s armor has 101 points and is activated by the phrase “Lo Mein” and casts a Control Temperature with the phrase “Sushi”. 

Finder wishes them luck, and the six head off across the rocky terrain.  All except for Cassie activate their armor.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 13, 2003)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 80,  “Traveling through the Plane of Disease” , September 28, 1018, 7:15 P.M.

The first few miles of travel are uneventful.   The group occasionally see several small groups of oriental  peasants walking about, almost in a catatonic stupor.  They then spot a black dragon in the distance, approaching the party.   As it nears they can see that is some type of undead, with a deteriorating body.   It flies near the party, who prepare weapons and spells, but the creature then veers off.   About a mile later a group of a dozen oriental ogres rapidly approach the party.  They are heavily armored, and bright-red masks cover their faces.   They stop about seventy-five feet from the party, then retreat.  

As the party near the region with the caves they are approached by a male drow elf.   He is, however, unlike any other drow that they have seen before.   While his skin is the traditional dark black hue, his hair is dark rather than white, implying that he perhaps has some non-drow blood in him.   He is also dressed in bright clothing of red and purple rather than the traditional black.   He has a longbow and quiver strapped to his back.   As he approaches the party they tell him to halt.  Narg skeptically asks “What do you want.”

The drow replies “More to the point, what exactly is it that you want?  If it is the devil intruders that you seek then I can be of assistance to you.”    “Why would you help us?” Lannon snaps.  The drow replies “You do not belong here any more than they do.  If they are gone won’t you also then leave as well?”  “Yes,” answers Mark.   “Then it would be in my best interest to assist you, to rid this plane of all intruders.”  “Makes sense” says Cassie.   “I don’t trust him,” states Lannon.  “Nor do I trust you,” the drow replies, “however it is in both of our best interests to cooperate for the immediate future.   I know exactly where the devils now are, and you do not.”   “OK, proceed,” states Mojo.  Both Narg and Lannon appear very unsure of this arrangement, and keep their weapons within easy reach.  

The drow leads them for another quarter mile.  During this time they converse with the drow, who ignores a request to introduce himself by name.  Mojo asks “You appear to be neither dead or undead.  What are you doing here in this land of disease?”.  The drow answers “I work directly for Lolth, the goddess of the drow.  She rules over the 64th, 65th and 66th layers of the Abyss.   She has posted observers on all of the other Abyss layers to look out for her interests.   I was chosen as the observer on this layer, as it is perpetually lit, and unlike other drow my eyes are not adversely affected by light.”   “Why are you dressed like that?” asks Narg.  “The bright clothing?” The drow states, “Since this layer is constantly lit and it would be impossible to hide, even in dark clothing.  Dark clothes would therefore only give the appearance that I was attempting to hide, implying that I am weak, which would then make me a target of attacks.  By dressing flamboyantly the creatures of this realm perceive me as being unafraid of them, and leave me alone.” 

They near the caves.  The drow reaches for his bow until Narg tells him “Don’t even think about it.”  “Very well, you can fight the devils without my assistance,” the drow states.   Mojo defends the drow, stating “He was just trying to help.”  Lannon snaps “Yeah, sure he was, weren’t you listening, he’s on Lolth’s payroll.”  The drow tells them that he has observed the two lesser devils guarding the cave entrance, with the other two further inside.   Narg tells Lannon “Go check it out.”  Lannon deactivates his armor, and starts to climb the wall of the hill, approaching the cave from above.   He peers down, seeing a red devil and green devil in the shadows about ten feet into the cave.  The cave extends further back at least another thirty feet.  Lannon returns, and tells this to the others. 

Narg decides that a frontal assault would be best, and charges the cave along with Mark and Mojo.  Cassie and Kim-Sung follow.  Lannon stays the furthest back, not wanting to take his eye off of the drow, who makes no attempt to move towards the cave.    

As the three fighters charge at them the two lesser devils turn and fly further into the cave, turning right as the passageway forks.   Mojo manages to clip one with his hammer, but not for enough to stop him.  The fighters charge after them, followed by the other three party members.  The devils fly through a side passage into another part of the cave, as the party reach the fork.   By the time the fighters finally get to the side room that the devils flew into it is empty, with one visible exit on the opposite wall.   The three fighters charge towards this opening.   Cassie and Kim move into this room behind them, and Lannon stays further back, still inside the main corridor. 

Lannon hears sound behind him, and looks back, seeing the two devils fly from the left passageway of the fork and back towards the main entrance.  He calls to the others, who turn to come back towards him.  Just then a Wall of Iron goes up, completely blocking the passageway just beyond the fork.   Narg yells, “They doubled around this way”, and charges back to the passage on the opposite side of the room,  finding a hallway that curves back.    He and the other two fighters charge back that way, only to be stopped by another Wall of Iron, apparently an extension of the first wall, blocking both passageways at the fork.  Just then the floor and walls shake.  The fighters return to the others, telling them about the second wall.  

Cassie decides to cast a Dispel Magic on this wall, just as the floor and walls shake again.   “What the hell?” asks Mojo.  Cassie uses the spell, with eliminates a section of the wall, as a huge cloud of sand and dust swarms over them.   The party discovers that the first twenty feet of the cave have been totally collapsed, trapping them in.   

Narg suggests digging out.  Kim-Sung, whose family are dwarven miners, evaluates the cave in and states “Even with the exceptional strength that you and Mojo have it would take several hours with the proper tools, which you don’t have.”   Mojo and Narg start anyway, using shields for the digging.  The others decide to look for another exit.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 14, 2003)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 81,”A voice in the darkness”,   September 28, 1018, 8:30 P.M.

Kim-Sung and Cassie investigate a side passageway further down, leading to a darkened room.   As they approach the room they see movement inside.   Kim whispers to Cassie “I think there are people there”.  Cassie can make out several humanoid shapes, although her infravision does not detect any heat.   They enter he room, edging a magical dagger barely out of its sheathe to cast a minimal amount of light.   They can make out the dark shapes of five people, the faint light showing them and their possessions to be totally black.   “Who is there?” Kim asks, as Cassie prepares to dispel what she perceives to be undead. 

“Hello, please do not hurt us.  We are not evil,” states one of the creatures.   Kim starts to draw the dagger further out to better illuminate the room, and the creatures scurry to hide behind rocks, with the spokesman saying “Please don’t, we are harmed by the light.”  Kim again sheathes the dagger, and Cassie asks “What exactly are you.”  The spokesperson answers “We are now shadow people, a type of undead similar to a Shade, however we are not evil.”  “How did you come to be in the Abyss?” Cassie asks.  A second voice speaks up “As punishment.  We committed a selfish act, and were banished here for eternity.”   Lannon joins the two women, as the leader of the shadow people tells their story. 

They tell of being from a desert kingdom, the name of which Cassie recognizes as also being from the Silver Moon’s world, but on a distant continent.    They had been a party of adventurers, who were hired by a tribal warrior chief named Abdullah to accompany him on a pilgrimage to a holy shrine.   The journey required them to travel through a series of abandoned tunnels that traversed a large mountain.    

During the journey they encountered many monsters who had taken up residence inside the mountain, including a sphinx and an evil dragon-lion who they slew.   In this creatures small treasure trove was a long-lost artifact, the Staff of Rah.  In the days that followed there was much dissention, as Abdullah insisted that the Staff and treasure should be given to the shrine, as this was found on a holy mission dedicated to his gods.   The party disagreed, saying that they had been the ones to slay the dragon-lion, and had earned the treasure.  

The following day there was an earthquake, which shook the entire mountain.  This caused several support beams to break and collapse sections the tunnel.   One collapse separated Abdullah from the others, although they could still hear him yelling for them through the wall of stones.   The leader states “It was then that we committed the selfish act, as our cleric had been the one carrying the Staff, so we had it with us on our side of the tunnel.   Instead of trying to dig Abdullah out we abandoned him there, rationalizing that he could find his way out of the mountain going back the way we had originally came.  What we didn’t know was that several sections of the tunnel wall had collapsed, permanently trapping Abdullah in the one small area.

Abdullah prayed to his gods to no avail, and within a few days he perished from a lack of food, water and fresh air.   He worshiped the deities of the Egyptian Pantheon, and to the god Horus the Avenger he prayed for vengeance against us.   The god granted Abdullah his dying wish, placing a curse upon us.    We were still traveling through he tunnels, and never left the mountain alive, as a wall of stone fell and crushed us.  Only then did we find out of the curse, for instead of us each going to our anticipated afterlives Horus banished us here, in the form of shadow people.  We were here for eternity, trapped in a cave as we had left Abdullah.  This land is continually day, and the light causes us extreme pain, which keeps us in this tunnel.   As added punishment, we are of a different alignment as the creatures of this realm, who delight in entering this cave and tormenting us.   

We have been banished here now for forty-five years.  In that time only once before have non-evil aligned people entered this cave.  That was a quarter-century ago.   We asked for them to rescue us but feared how they would react if we told them our full story, so omitted key parts of it.  They must have sensed duplicity from us, for they left us behind, sealing their means of exit to keep us from pursuing them.   We vowed that if we ever had another opportunity to escape we should be completely forthcoming, and to let our potential rescuers decide out fate.   Cassie asks Lannon and Kim “What do you think?”  The two agree that these people should be helped, but then inform the shadow people that “We’re trapped here too, unless you know of another way out.”   The shadow people tell them that they do, that they could go the way that the adventurers had left a quarter century before.

Lannon goes to tell Narg, Mark and Mojo to stop digging and to join the others, that they found “somebody who can help us.”  The shadow people are introduced to the three fighters.   They then lead the party down several narrow passages and to a ramped tunnel going upward in a spiral path.   Eventually they reach a section of wall with a tunnel blocked by a large stone.  The shadow person spokesman explains “The other party moved this stone to trap us, and our shadow forms were too weak for us to move it.”  Narg and Mojo have little difficulty sliding the stone, and then proceed upward, seeing light from the shaft further ahead.  

The Silver Moon offer to put the shadow people inside of a Bag of Holding to bring them with.  They tell these spirits of Finder Wyvernspur, whose sphere is that of transformation and say that he can perhaps help them.  The shadow people go into the bag, stating that they do not require air they could remain there indefinitely.  The party proceed upward, soon seeing an exit to the shaft that had been camouflaged with branches from the scraggily trees, the light shining through gaps in the old dead wood. 

Lannon carefully moves some branches aside, noticing activity further down the hill near the cave entrance.   A large group of nearly two hundred the oriental ogres with red masks appear to be moving away the stones blocking the cave entrance.  The party very discreetly exits the shaft, staying low and moving to cover behind rocks to keep from being seen by the ogres.   Cassie spots the drow further up the hill, kneeling behind rocks to observe the ogres from a distance.   Lannon and Mojo move further up the hill, and signal to the drow.    He signals back, and gestures for the party to retreat down the rear side of the hill and away from the ogres.  They do so, all joining up at the rear base of the hill.

They ask the drow what has happened.  He says that after the four devils exited the cave they climbed on top of the entranceway and jumped until it collapsed.  They then flew off in the direction of the center of the anti-magic sphere.  Shortly there after the group of ogres arrived with their Ogre Magi leader.   The drow overheard them talking about finding and sacrificing the Lawful Good High Priestess, and the group then began to dig.   “I guess they mean me,” Cassie comments.  “Of course they mean you,” the drow states, adding “The armor that your friends are wearing masks their alignment, but you stand out on this plane like a beacon.”   Cassie says “Well, I don’t feel very much like being sacrificed today, let’s leave.”

The seven march off in the direction that the Balrog and devils had flown off.  They hike for about a mile-and-a-half across the rocky terrain.   Mojo’s keen elvan vision begins to spot gray towers in the far distance, still around ten miles away, and asks the drow about it.  

The drow explains how the area of the anti-magic sphere is essentially shaped like a donut, with the center fifteen miles being a city comprised of multi-story buildings made from the stone of this land, where over a million undead now reside, ruled by a Demon High Priest called the Overlord.    “And this is where we want to go?” asks Lannon.   Before they can travel any further a very bight light flashes in front of them.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 16, 2003)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 82, “The City of the Overlord”,   September 28, 1018, 9:00 P.M.

Suddenly, a doorway comprised of a magical light appears before them.   The door frame remains comprised of light, but the door itself suddenly starts to shimmer, then transforms into a window to another place.   Beyond the doorway they see a street of polished maroon cobblestones, with several buildings made of the porous gray and maroon stone.   They also see multiple skeletal creatures.    

Three pair of armed skeletons march through the doorway, standing on either side as an honor guard.  A maroon carpet is rolled out, followed by two skeletons sounding trumpets and another carrying a flag.  Next are a trio of skeletons attired as oriental priests who walk through single file.    The party stands by apprehensively, weapons held but not drawn.   The priests stand to the side, and another creature enters.  He is about eight feet tall, and has the head of a ram, skeletal ribs, and is attired in an elaborate cloak and fine clothing.   Cassie is briefly overcome by a sense of deep evil as the creature approaches, and softly says “The Overlord I presume,” to which the drow simply nods in the affirmative. 

The Overlord speaks to the party.  He has a deep bellowing voice, which says as a statement rather than a question “You are those who the Usurper of Moander’s Power brought here to destroy the trespassers on my land.”  He then continues “These trespassers are now in my city, and their presence threatens to desecrate my temple.   I am prepared to bring you to them, but first your high priestess must make assurances that you will not attempt to desecrate my temple.”    “Our interest is only is defeating the evil that now occupies the body of the Balrog” Cassie replies.  

 “Where exactly are they now?” asks Kim.  The Overlord answers “They are atop a tower in the center of my city.  Directly below my tower, to the East, is my temple.   If one drop of non-aligned blood were to touch the temple it’s sacredness would be lost.”  Narg states “If we attack them in the tower we have no control over which direction they bleed.”  The Overlord replies “I would ask you to draw them from the tower, to the west and away from my temple.”  

“Where is the spell book that you took, they want it so we could use that as bait,” states Kim.   The Overlord answers “It is safely being guarded in my city.  It has great power, and I wish to retain it, however protecting my temple is the top priority.  Now, will you promise not to try to desecrate my temple?”  Cassie states “Yes, we will not intentionally try to desecrate it, however we have no control over what the lawful evil creatures do.”  “Understood,” states the Overlord, “Come, follow my entourage” he states, then pointing to the drow, “except for Ailsheir.  He is not welcome in my city.”  

The Overlord steps through the gate, followed by his procession in the reverse order that they arrived.  The party follows them through the doorway to the undead city, emerging from the other side.   As Cassie enters she immediately begins to take damage from the overwhelming aura of evil that permeates this place.   She moves back through the gate, to where Ailsheir is standing, and feels fine again.  

Cassie enters a second time, again taking damage.   The party suggests that she activate her armor, which she reluctantly does, and the damage then ceases.   “What happened!” she demands of the Overlord.  He replies “You are near my temple, and of the opposite alignment, is it any wonder that you would be so affected?  However, the Usurper of Moander’s Power created your armor through the transformation of energies from this plane, which now protects you.” 

The gateway collapses, leaving the party in the undead city and the drow standing alone.   The drow now activates a teleportation device that Lolth had given him to travel on this Plane, and teleports to the aperture to speak directly with Finder. 

The party are standing near an intersection of two streets, between a pair of six-story stone buildings.   In addition to the Overlord and his entourage the party also see several hundred skeletons and zombies, all attired in oriental clothing.   Also present are a Balrog and an undead zombie giant carrying what appears to be Mordenkaienen’s 9th Level Spell Book.   

The Overlord tells the party that they are currently two hundred feet west of the tower with the monsters but cannot see it due to the building immediately beside them which shields them from the monsters’ view.   The Overlord says that the giant to do as they command, to bait the monsters with the spell book, but that the giant is not to release the book to anyone including them.   

He introduces the Balrog as Neggrazad, the leader of his elite troops, whose commanded the force that fought the monsters at the aperture.  This Balrog’s second-in-command and mate was slain, the body that Morgarth now occupies.  The Overlord has promised Neggrazad that he can help in this fight, and says that the Balrog will work with the party.   Cassie shakes her head, commenting “Who’d have thought I would be in a chaotic evil city, helping to battle alongside a Balrog.”  “We’re been in stranger places,” comments Narg.  “Name One,” Cassie answers.  Narg can’t think of any off hand. 

Cassie tells the Overlord “Morgarth wants a specific page from this book.   Before we tempt him with this we should probably first remove it, just to be on the safe side.”   The Overlord agrees, and the book is scanned.  When they find the Gate spell it is carefully cut out, rolled up, and placed in a scroll case.   The Overlord gives the case to one of the skeletal priests, who carries it off to the west. 

The group checks out the building they are next to.  It is forty-five by sixty feet in size, and the first floor is a single room with a fifteen-foot high ceiling.  The room has stone pillars each twenty feet from the far wall and fifteen feet from the side walls.  There is a stone staircase on the northeastern wall leading to a second floor.  Doors are along the east, south and west wall, and shuttered windows are on all four walls.   

The group decides that this room would work fine for the battle, as it would keep the enemy contained, and the party could stay hidden until the enemy are in the room.   The party and the Balrog set up positions inside the room.  The Balrog is commanded to join the spellcasters by the far pillar.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 17, 2003)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 83, “The Final Battle”, September 28, 1018, 9:30 P.M.

The giant is sent down the street behind the west wall, and out into the intersection of the street running north-south, staying there in sight of the tower until he and the book are seen.   The giant is then commanded to enter the building from the west door.    The party impatiently wait.   

The east door has been locked, but is immediately smashed open by the greater devil, which is another Pit Fiend, the same type of devil that Morgarth used as a bodyguard back at Li-Tak’s Castle (as the DM was determined to get to use this painted-up lead miniature for longer than the prior minute.).   It charges into the room, immediately setting its sights on the Balrog.    The devil and the demon engage in battle, with Mark, Mojo and Narg assisting the Balrog.   Narg gets a severing blow onto one of the devils wings, shearing off a section of it and preventing it from being able to take flight again.   Mojo gets in a few hammer hits, doing only minimal damage to the monster.  The Balrog is far more successful, getting in several good swipes with his flaming blade, but also receiving multiple hits from the devils flaming spiked whip.  Mojo misses his next hammer throw against the greater devil.  

The party is then startled as the door on the western wall is suddenly thrown open, and a large centaur wielding a sword and club charges into the room (who Morgarth had gotten using a Summon Monster spell).   The centaur charges directly towards the undead giant, striking him with both weapons.   Cassie throws her Cone of Cold into the centaur, also hitting the undead giant.  Cassie’s next move is a Magic Missile spell into the centaur, who the giant simultaneously strikes with a sword. 

A Chain Lightning Spell then enters the room from outside of the western door.   The lighting first strikes the undead giant, for considerable damage.  The bolts then arch outward, striking the Balrog, Mark and Narg.   The two half-elves both successfully save, but each still take thirty-eight points of damage from the lightning.    The giant falls, dropping the spell book, which Cassie dives towards.  The centaur also charges towards the book, being intercepted by Mark, who strike the centaur with the borrowed Nargblade, killing it. 

Kim and Lannon move into position to see exactly who is outside of the door that cast the spell.    Despite Cassie’s swan dive towards to spell book that the undead giant dropped, she fails to grab it, as the two lesser devils were invisibly waiting nearby and fly down in front of her.   The green devil then strikes Cassie, knocking her away from the book and onto the stone floor as the red devil grabs the book.   Mark swings the Nargblade into the red devil, decapitating him, and causing the book to again be dropped.   This time Cassie manages to grab it, but the green devil also reaches over and grabs onto it.  

The Pit Fiend gets a fatal blow into the Balrog, dropping the demon to the floor.  Narg throws up his Fire Shield spell, surrounding himself with a ring of fire to hopefully harm the greater devil .  Seeing the Balrog ally fall, Mark pivots around to assist Narg.  Both Narg and Mark swing the pair of identical Nargblades into the devil, for considerable damage.   The devil then strikes Mark with his whip, knocking the ranger back for considerable damage.  Narg uses this opportunity to strike the death blow into the creature, commenting “Not bad.  Two Pit Fiends within the same 24 hour period.” 

Kim is the first to see that outside of the door on the west wall is another Balrog standing on the street, with a pair of magic books open on the ground before him.  She yells this information out to the others.   Lannon uses his armor’s Ice Storm power to blanket the entire street in ice.   The player finally gets around to looking up the spell, being disappointed that it only causes 3d10 of damage.  He rolls up a measly 14, having previously thought it a more lethal spell.  The DM points out that it is still a great spell, as it covers a very wide area and effects everyone within that range.   In this instance, it is successful in coating the two magic books with a layer of ice to prevent them from being immediately used.   The druid Kim decides to enhance this iced over area with a Control Temperature, dropping the temperature on the monster.    

Back inside the room, Cassie correctly assumes that the cold will not harm the spell book, and she  projects the Cone of Cold out from her armor, across the book she is holding, and into the devil holding it on the other side.   This kills the devil, and Cassie moves back to the doorway holding the book. 

Mojo has now moved over towards where Lannon and Kim are, and sees the Balrog that Morgarth has possessed.   As Lannon creates another Ice Storm Kim again drops the temperature on the Balrog to a combined –140 degrees Fahrenheit.  Mojo decides to use his armor’s ability as well.    He projects a Phantasmal Killer at Morgarth, which creates in the victim’s mind his greatest nightmare.   The DM rolls a pathetic saving throw, so the evil Morgarth sees standing before him the Prince of Hell, who declares him a failure, and then mentally slays him.  The Balrog drops.  

Narg charges out the door, to decapitate the creature.   Narg still has his Fire Shield projected around him as he jumps into the area of sub-zero temperature atop the ice-encrusted demon body.   This causes the entire area immediately to immediately fill with steam and fog.  Kim ceases the control temperature spells.  Despite the poor visibility, Narg manages to decapitate the monster.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 18, 2003)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 84 “Never Trust a Chaotic Evil Overlord”, September 28, 1018, 10:00 P.M.

The party moves out into the street, and Narg turns off his Fire Shield, the fog soon dissipating.   The party works to pry the two ice covered spell books off of the street.   Cassie is still holding the other spell book as the Overlord and most of his entourage approach.  The Overlord looks towards Cassie, and asks for his book back.   Since this was their agreement, she heads towards him to return this book to him,  informing the Overlord that the other two spell books are theirs to keep.  

The Overlord and most of his entourage now approach the party.  The Overlord takes the Spell Book of 9th Level spells.   He thanks them for ridding him of their mutual enemies and says that they are free to return to the Usurper of Moander’s Power.  The Overlord then casts a spell, creating another dimensional doorway.  They see the sphere wall and aperture, with Finder standing in front of it, on the opposite side of the doorway.

Each of he characters then hear Finder Wyvernspur’s melodious voice singing inside of their heads.  He sings the following:   “I feel that, For all concerned, You would be much wiser, If I grant you, True Sight powers, Through your armor's visor.” 

With that, two things suddenly appear different before the party.  One is the Overlord himself, as the creature standing before them is now revealed to actually be one of the Overlord’s skeletal priests.   The second change is the gateway, the other side of which is now revealed to be a bubbling pit of molten lava.

The members of the Silver Moon exchange glances with each other, but make no sudden moves as a result of this new information.  Instead, they continue to engage the ‘Overlord’ in conversation, making no attempt to move towards the door.  Cassie comments that “Before we leave we need to get something we left in the building,” and she goes back inside.  The others take this as a cue, and follow her.   Once inside, Narg asks “Great, now where do we go.”  Finders voice again sings in their heads.  “The Overlord's Army, Stands to your East, The reason for that is Simple. His primary goal, Now as before, Is to keep you from his Temple”

Mark goes to the door on the south wall, opens it, and looks to the east.  He confirms that “An army of tens of thousands of undead is massed on the street and has now started to march in this direction.”    “Let’s go,” states Lannon.   “How do we get out of here? ” Mojo asks.   Finder then sings to them the following song:  “Four buildings away, Off to your West, You'll find a path to home. The answer is held, By the Skeletal Priest, The page taken from the Tome.”  

“Of course, the Gate spell, we can use that to get away” states Kim-Sung.  “Sounds like a plan,” says Narg, and he leads the party to the north wall, smashing the shutter over a window and leading the party out.   Once on the street they see the undead army, now about two blocks to the east, moving towards them.   This walking wall of skeletons, zombies and demons cover the entire street, and the mob continues back as far as they can see.    

The party starts to run westward.  The endless wall of undead pick up their pace in the party’s direction. 
As they reach the intersection to the road with the skeletal priest who impersonated the Overlord he casts a Hold spell, which they all manage to save from.  Cassie throws a Magic Missile spell into this skeleton  the party run past.   

The cleric recovers from the spell and opens the 9th Level Spell Book, to cast a spell from it, as the other members of his undead entourage charge towards the party.   Lannon again uses his armor’s power to blanket the area in another Ice Storm, temporarily stopping the entourage and coating the opened spell book in ice, thus preventing the spell from being cast.   The party rushes through the intersection and continue westward. 

They soon reaches the building where they were told the skeletal cleric is located.   It is a four-story structure with two doors.   The first door is smashed open, revealing an empty first floor.  “Must be upstairs,” Mojo comments, and charges towards the stone staircase.  The party follow, noting that the undead army is continuing to flow in their direction, now only two blocks away.   

The party rushes up the first three floor, eventually reaching the top floor.  The skeletal cleric is standing along the far wall, along with two allies, a skeletal minotaur and some type of demon.    The fighters charge towards them, with the minotaur and demon moving towards them.   Lannon turns invisible, and attempts to make his way around towards the cleric.   Looking out the windows, the party also see that the undead army has now reached the building and have surrounded it.  

Mark gets struck for several blows by the minotaur, and uses his armor’s curing ability to heal himself.   Narg and Mojo engage the demon in battle.  The skeletal priest casts spells against the party.  Cassie throws a Cone of Cold back at the priest, narrowly missing the invisible Lannon, who now goes in for a backstab.   Unfortunately for Lannon, the Cone of Cold made his breathe visible, alerting the priest to his presence, and Lannon gets struck.   Mojo throws his hammer into the Priest, as Lannon uses his sword to break the strap holding the scroll case, catching it as it falls.   Mojo uses his Phantasmal Killer spell once again, which creates for the Priest his greatest fear, namely his own destruction at the hands of the Overlord.  The creature collapses in a pile of bones.  

Meanwhile, Narg has finally defeated the minotaur, taking a considerable amount of damage in return.   Kim-Sung notes that swarms of undead are almost to them, climbing the stairs from the third floor.    Lannon tosses an Ice Storm on top of them, knocking the front group of the undead mob back down the stairs.  Kim enhances this with another Control Temperature followed by a Cone of Cold from Cassie.   

 “Get that scroll over to Cassie” Kim yells to Lannon.   He does so, as the party hears Finder’s voice again, this time singing:  “Casting the Gate can open a door, To a god's powerful servant. Listen and I'll tell you how.  The one you should name, Guards the tomb of Li-Tak, Dia-ko-ku's Shen-Ron-Tao”

“What exactly is a Di-ko-ko or a Shen-Ron-Tao?” asks Mojo.  “The name of an Oriental Dragon,” Kim states.  “We now have to fight a dragon?” Mark asks.  “I think it is a good-aligned dragon that the Gate will bring us to” Kim answers.  “Why don’t I just use my Plane Shift spell instead.” Cassie comments.  “WHAT!” yells Narg, “Do you mean to tell us that you could have gotten us all out when we were back at the other building?”  “Sure,” states Cassie, “But I wanted this scroll.”   Seeing the undead now helping each other to get past the icy collapsed stairs, Lannon yells “I don’t care which you use, just get us out of here!”  

Cassie gathers the six of them together, having them get into the bag of holding.  She deactivates the Finder armor and activates her Belt of Shape Change, turning into a parrot.  She then cast the Plane Shift, arriving about a third of a mile away from the castle, well above the valley.  She flies back to the great hall, transforms back, and lets the others out of the bag of holding.   They are no longer wearing the new armor, but each still has the magical medallion.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 20, 2003)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 85, “Mark’s Fate”, September 28, 1018, 10:30 P.M.

The other members of the Silver Moon party join those who just returned from the Abyss, and are filled in about what has taken place.  The two acquired spell books are examined.  Each book contains eighteen pages, of which six are blank (having been cast as scrolls), leaving a dozen spells.   In addition to the standard spells, each book also contains some new spells.  Cassie and Fiona consider these “great finds”. 

Mark returns the borrowed Nargblade to Narg Junior.  The elvan boy says “I feel funny taking this from you.  In my timeline, after you defeated Mordenkainen with it, the party felt that you had earned the right to carry it.   It was yours for the next thirty years until your death.”  “My death!” Mark exclaims.    “I guess I shouldn’t have said anything about that,” the boy comments, “Sorry.”    The boy doesn’t say anything further, although Mark is clearly agitated by this revelation.  Mojo finally yells “Look kid, you can’t just drop those bombshells and then clam up.  Tell us what happened, and we’ll make sure to avoid it this time around.”  

The boy replies “Well, I guess it won’t hurt for you to know.  Mom always said that if Narg were around it wouldn’t have happened anyway, as he would not have allowed Pamela (a high priestess of Loviatar who has opposed the group before) to survive their prior encounter.”  Pamela!, it figures,” says Narg, “You mother was right, with me here to stop her there’s no way she’ll still be kicking around thirty years from now to kill my buddy Mark.”  

“So what exactly happened?” asks Cassie.  “Or will happen, gee this gets confusing,” states Lannon.   The boy begins his story, telling about a wedding to take place on the Island in the year 1048, during which Prince Matthew married one of the next generation of the Silver Moon.  The boy explains that “The gathering in one place of the royal family, the Silver Moon, and others who had crossed her was far too tempting a target for the exiled and defeated Priestess Pamela to pass up.  She disrupted the ceremony by summoning her goddess Loviatar to the Prime Material Plane to kill all present.   

A massive battle followed, during which the good-aligned divine beings of Ilma, a warrior maiden of Ukko; Shatran, ascended hero of Mielikki; Chato, bird spirit of Hotoru; and the Demigod Finder Wyvernspur were each summoned by followers of theirs who were present.   Finder eventually managed to open a dimensional portal to a plane where Loviatar would be forever imprisoned.  Mark and King Matthan sacrificed themselves knocking her through this portal.”   “The wimp Matthan did that?  I don’t believe it,” exclaims Mojo.  Narg Junior replies “Yes, he died a hero, sacrificing himself while protecting his daughter-in-law whom Loviatar was about to kill.”   

The boy continues “At the climax of the battle two dozen heroes lay dead, including my stepfather Mojo.  Finder was able to successfully resurrect all of them except for the illusionist-thief Blip and a young fighter named James-Shang.   My mother had protected me during this battle, and I felt guilty that she had not been able help fight because of me.   I decided that day that I  too would become a great fighter and hero.   Mark had dropped the Nargblade during the battle, and it was now given to Mojo to hold until the day that I was of an age to properly use it.  A statue was erected to honor the four heroes lost that day, placed near the entrance of the Narg Memorial Baseball Park.  Later that summer the widowed Queen Jennifer was elected to her third term as the continent’s ruler.  Shortly thereafter she and her long-time lover Mojo were wed in a private ceremony.”   

Before they can ask the boy any further questions Barthrock arrives to announce his travel plans.  Barthrock says that he will bring with him for the first trip up the river approximately half of the bugbear army, to guard the books and other items at the destination point.   He has these bugbears rest, while the remainder of the bugbears spend the night under the dwarf Tokrah’s supervision transporting the filled bookcases to the river and loading them on the ship.  The three cargo holds are filled with 60% of the library’s contents (ninety bookcases).  Also loaded onto the ship for this trip are approximately half of the food supplies of the castle, as well as the tarps, tenting, cots and other supplies of the bugbear army.   

September 29, 1018:

Barthrock departs, with the twelve giants hauling the first ship load from the library.   Marching on shore alongside are approximately half of the bugbear army.   On the ship itself with this trip are three Silver Moon members, Fiona, Lono and Mark, as well as the monk L, druid Dratakke, cleric Davvid and magic-user Kebbark from Barthrock’s team, and finally the cat Henegyokai Ebony Shadow (who is annoyed at Lono’s suggestion that she ride in a pet taxi). 

At the castle Tokrah lets his team of bugbears sleep and relax for the day.   Chandra, the other member of Barthrock’s team still at the castle, spends the day with Li-Tak’s daughters, assisting them with packing.  Hiroshi and Kim-Sung also spend time on the fourth floor with the girls with linguistics lessons as most of the girls have only a very rudimentary knowledge of the common tongue (although they are all fluent in the Kara-Tur language (Chinese) and about half are fluent in the Heian language (Japanese).  

The other members of the Silver Moon spend the day exploring the castle, continuing to look for secret doors or concealed treasure, while also making a mental inventory of what they may wish to take with them in the third ship load.  

September 30, 1018:

The party members at the castle continue their explorations.   Barthrock's group arrive with the ship at their destination, and immediately begin unloading the cargo.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 22, 2003)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 86, “A clue to the lost treasure trove”, October 1, 1018:

While exploring the gatehouse, inside of the secondary gate on the castle’s outer wall, Serita finds a secret compartment behind a wall sconce.  The compartment contains several rolled up sheets of parchment, which have apparently been hidden for half a millennium, as the cover sheet was written by man who was a spy in the castle back during its occupancy by the Zhentarim.   

She calls together the group to examine this pile of papers, and reads the cover sheet, which says:

“If you have indeed deciphered my clues, these are indeed the writings that I spoke of.  Know that I have risked all to hide these away, all the while under the watchful eyes of the Arch-Mage Sememmon, who currently controls Darkhold.  Never have they suspected that I am anything other than a gifted blacksmith, thus giving me access to most of Darkhold, including this hidden candelabrum area that Kessido Nakamura had notified us of. Unfortunately, the non-curable malady of Yan-Kheu as overtaken me, so I am unable to deliver these as I had originally planned. 

From what I have observed, conquest is also high on the Zhentarim agenda, usually using the forces of both here and Zhentil Keep, a partial map of which is with the scrolls.  They make extensive use of non-human tribes and mercenaries, with promises to be paid with the spoils of pillage after the battle. The chief intent in battle is to punish enemies or weaken rivals, and it is usually implemented after failure to take over the community from within.  More of the Zhentarim is in the scroll by the scribe Aleth nin Taerin, who was slain by Sememmon for writing it.

The attacks on Chempka have ceased now during the reign of Jo-Kwan, a Zhentarim puppet, although the attacks on Pendir Chao have intensified in the years since the death of the great Fin-Wu.  Assassination, theft, blackmail, kidnapping, and torture are all acceptable methods to advance Zhentarim goals. Zhentarim have no compunctions about hiding behind aliases or setting up rivals against each other, but usually wish to let their opponents know who is responsible for their downfall. 

When these writings are found please see that they are brought to King Azoun VII of Vangerdahast, so that he can make use of them to help end this war against evil that his Great-grandfather had begun.   Critical is the page from the Company's party log, which confirms that the Moonsea treasure is still within these walls.  It was pure chance that Chief Zu-Shang's horse threw a shoe near the castle gate, and brought to me to fix before the log was taken from the saddlebags.  I wish that I could have hidden the entire book, but removing the one page was risky enough.  Also hidden are two of the eight scrolls written in his youth by the now Arch-Mage Kaddor on the little known history of this structure.   If I am later able to retrieve more of these I will add them as well.  I hope that King Azoun can make good use of this information.

Your servant, Sharper Sun-Tin Shing”

The following pages are as listed, a scroll about the Zhentarim, two parts of a map of Zhentil Keep, three scrolls by Kaddor about the Castle History, and finally the page of the Company's party log, which is of great interest due to the reference to treasure at the castle.   Mojo reads the scroll, with it telling of the Company’s participation with an army fighting the Zhentarim.  Mojo gets to the key paragraph, which reads:

“As the battle was fought one hundred miles to the north, the Company infiltrated Darkhold and rescued Myrmeen Lhal, who was being held prisoner there. She and Chong-tu quickly became close, personal friends.  They are also credited with stealing away the Zhentarim's stolen Moonsea wealth, however what the Zhentarim never realized is that the booty never left Darkhold, as An-Chen Ming had shared with them the location within the Castle of a secret wall, where this vast amount of wealth was then secretly hidden away.”

Mojo is in favor of tearing apart the castle until they the hidden treasure.  Kim-Sung suggests that, even though more than five centuries have passed, the records of the dwarf An-Chen Ming listed in the document would probably still be either in the Ming archives or in possession of the man’s descendants back in Chunming.   Hiroshi says that, with Serita’s assistance, it would probably just take a few days to check and return, which would probably be a more efficient use of time then smashing walls at random.   He would also like to let his family know that he and Kim have both survived this dangerous mission.   

Hiroshi and Kim get into the bag of holdings, and Serita transforms into a giant white eagle. She picks up the bag, also taking the helm of teleportation and the extra bags of holding (temporarily leaving the shadow people in a dark part of the castle) and files back to Li-Tak’s shrine, where Duegar and Toshiro are still standing guard with the Hengeyokai.   Toshiro recognizes the eagle as being Serita, and she gestures for the two of them to enter the bag.    

Serita then flies them twenty miles west, to the section of the anti-magic shell where they first entered.    Serita lands, and lets them out of the bag.  The five adventurers exit the shell, and hike for six miles to the home of the druid Chong-tai, where they stay until one of the bags of holding and one of the teleportation devices regains its magic.   They then teleport to Hiroshi’s home in Chunming.   The remainder of the day is spent researching the information. 

October 2, 1018

After making arrangements for Duegar and Toshiro, Hiroshi, Kim-Sung and Serita teleport back to the anti-magic shell, and enter through the barrier.    Once back inside (and within sight of whatever Hengeyokai troops are watching them) Serita transforms back into bird form, clearly identifying herself as a druid.   She, Hiroshi and Kim-Sung decide to wait there until a Bag of Holding is functioning again, to then have Serita fly them back to the castle. 

Barthrock returns at around noontime with the giants, his cleric, and Ebony Shadow.  He reports that the fifty-mile roundtrip journey was uneventful, but that they were clearly being observed by hundreds of Hengeyokai every step along the way.  He says that the others have established a camp in a clearing not far from the river, approximately one hundred feet inside of the anti-magic shell.  

The dwarf Tokrah supervises the loading of the remainder of the library onto the ship during the afternoon and evening.  In addition to all of the bookcases, the large oak desks and chairs from the library are also loaded for this trip. At the party’s suggestion the giants also haul the bakery truck out of the river, and once it has drained of water, load it onto the top deck of the ship.  It is pointed out that they should have thought to do that four days earlier, as Alton will now have a significant challenge trying to get it to ever run again.  Also loaded for this trip are the remaining food and cooking equipment (except for the small amount that will still be needed by those remaining for the next half week).    Barthrock also loads all of his team’s personal supplies with this trip.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 24, 2003)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 87, “We’re Rich!“ October 2, 1018, 4:00 P.M. 

Serita flies back to the castle, with Hiroshi and Kim in the bag of holding.  She tells the party that they were successful, that Hiroshi and Kim were able to find the records from the Ming dwarf whom had constructed the hidden chamber for the treasure trove.  The group opts to wait until the following day, after Barthrock and his team have left, to begin searching for it. 

Hiroshi says that Duegar will be hanging out with Clan Ming for the indefinite future.   Toshiro has boarded a ship from Chunming heading to the city of Miyako in the Heian Empire, a two-week voyage.  Toshiro has with him a note for his Grandmother from Hiroshi, expressing that Hiroshi is willing to return to their home but that he also “has others that he now has responsibilities for, who would need to accompany him.”  The note asks Hiroshi’s mother to decide if she wishes for him to return now or not.  He anticipates that she will decline.  The note said that a messenger would arrive at the Mitsubishi Estate during the next two to three weeks for her answer.  Toshiro also has with him the previously negotiated monies for the Heian Emperor (Hiroshi’s ‘bribe’ to the Emperor for which  he got permission to leave). 

Regardless of the answer, Hiroshi has asked his wife, as well as his other two children and their caretaker, to pack.  In the unlikely event that his mother wishes for them to move to Miyako they will do so.  The more probable event is that they will relocate to Silver Moon Island, as he is now Cassie’s apprentice.  He will also be needed for his linguistic teaching abilities, as all of Li-Tak’s daughters need to be taught the Common tongue, and Cassie strongly desires to be taught both the Chinese and Japanese languages so that she can read the vast majority of the library books that have now been acquired. 

The giants and bugbears finish loading the ship before midnight.

October 3, 1018

Barthrock and his army of troops depart about an hour after dawn, heading back upriver with the second load from the ship.  The only ones remaining at the castle are the ten party members, Li-Tak’s daughters, and Chandra (the female member of Barthrock’s team) who remains with the girls.  The party wait until after everyone is finished breakfast, and Chandra and the girls head back to their quarters on the forth floor, to start the search for the treasure.  

The ten party members head to the location that Hiroshi, Kim and Serita discovered.   Hiroshi identifies and marks two stones in the third floor stone wall, behind the wall to the great hall.  He tells the party that the chamber is behind here, and that the mortar holding these stones in should be removed.  “No problem, I’ll just smash the stones,” says Mojo, as he pulls out the hammer.  Hiroshi stops him, saying “No, don’t do that.  Behind each stone is the hinge mechanism to the doors that open into this chamber.  If you smash the hinges then we will have to take apart the entire wall, instead of just uncovering the doors.”  Despite this explanation, it still takes much convincing from the party to keep Mojo from smashing the wall.   

The party get daggers and chisels to take the mortar off, with Cassie first placing a Silence spell over the entire area, so that Chandra and the girls on the floor above won't hear the sound of their 'renovations'.  The stones are removed, revealing the hinges.  From there, they see the crack for the irregular shaped double doors, and carefully remove the mortar over this, with Mojo again wanting to just smash it.   When they are finished, revealed to them are two handle-less doors that create an oval area approximately three feet wide and two feet high.  Daggers are slid between the doors, and they are pied outward, the doors opening up to reveal the chamber behind it.

The chamber itself is five feet high, six feet wide, and eighteen inches deep.   The entire left side is filled with stacked gold bars and the right side is stacked with platinum bars.  Each bar is three inches, four inches wide, and sixteen inches long.  Atop the bars are twelve wooden chests of  various sizes and an open wooden box filled with papers.   The chests and box are removed, and carried outside of the area of the silence spell. 

Lannon says that the chests appear to be locked but not trapped.  Mojo wishes to smash open the chests, but it restrained by the party, who have Lannon try to open them first.  He is able to open nine of them, finding each filled with gems.   Hiroshi is given the chests to appraise the gems, while the other three chests are brought back into the Silence spell, for Mojo to smash the locks.  They too contain gems.   Cassie retrieves some scales from Mordenkainen’s laboratory to determine the weight of the gold and platinum bars, so that the value can be ascertained.

Cassie, Fiona and Serita examine the box full of papers, declaring them to we worthless, as they are five to six hundred year old IOU notes, the writers of which are probably long since dead.   Lannon wonders if any might still be good, but it is pointed out that trying to claim them would draw attention to the fact that the party found the rest of the lost treasure, so it is best to not to push their luck. Lannon decides to still hang on to these (and thereby keeping an important clue to a future module).

Hiroshi says that the size of each gem chest is inversely proportional to the value of the gems within them, with the largest box having most ornamental gems and the smallest box with the most precious stones. He declares that the total contents of each chest has an approximate value of 10,000 gold pieces.   The bars are determined to each weigh one hundred pounds, and there are a total of two hundred bars of each type of metal, for a grand total value of 1,000,000 worth of platinum, 200,000 worth of gold, and 120,000 worth of gems.   Doing the quick math, including both Kim and Hiroshi in the count but excluding Narg Junior, Duegar and Toshiro, they decide that the treasure should be divided evenly by the twelve of them, with 100,000 in bars plus a box of gems for each. 

The group begins emptying the chamber out.  Mojo suggests “Gee, should we leave a note.  How about ‘Ha Ha, we already got it!  Hugs and kisses.”  Narg adds “And sign it Louella” (an old enemy of the group, who is also Serita’s mother).   The group opts to leave no note.  Once the chamber is emptied the doors are closed, the rocks are placed over the hinges, and the cracks are all mortared up, leaving the wall as they had found it.  The treasure is brought down to the great hall, where it is temporarily covered up. 

October 4 to 7, 1018:

The castle is cleaned out, with the party taking anything that appears to be of value, using the great hall as a staging area.   Each of the four hundred metal bars is concealed inside of furniture drawers, crates of materials, chests, and whatever else the party can find to conceal them from Barthrock’s team and army.   The magical globes and strategy tables from the rear tower are packed, with the party deciding they will be of long-term use, with Lono joking that the sand table could be used as a liter box by Ebony.   The tapestries in the great hall are rolled up, and the throne in the great hall is also packed. 

Cassie and Fiona do a very thorough clean out of Morgarth and Ashemmi’s laboratories.   In Ashemmi’s laboratory is the surprising discovery of a partially dissected Ragnor, which the party also decide to take with them.  Cassie points out that this is the first opportunity they’ve had to examine one, as the defeated ones always explode, and with Vaughn now having one of these as his bodies the information might be of use to them in the future. 

Finally, the truck is loaded up (mostly with treasure, which is then concealed under blankets and tarps).  All of the nice furniture from the suites of the higher level enemies are taken.  The group also packs up the notes and maps from the Zhentarim, thinking that they might be of use to Finder and his followers.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 25, 2003)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 88, “Exiting the Biosphere”, October 8, 1018:

Anticipating that the ship will return this day, all of the possessions from Li-Tak’s daughters are brought downstairs.  For each of the forty-two girls there is a dresser and nightstand and a disassembled ornately carved bed frame.   The part-minotaur Cheveyo is finally retrieved from Li-Tak’s shine, where he has been waiting with the Hengeyokai.   The Henegyokai falcon Syrandel is informed that the group is planning to depart the castle this day.  

Barthrock arrives back mid-afternoon, and the party spends from then until well past nightfall assisting the giants with carrying the things down to the river.  Barthrock supervises the transfer of the castle’s weapons cache to the largest of the three cargo holds on the ship.  

At dusk the daughters of Li-Tak leave their home, and accompany the party on the final trip down to the river.  The truck is the last item loaded, lashed to the top deck of the ship.   The party camps by the ship for the night, to leave promptly at dawn.   Barthrock, Chandra and their team’s cleric establish a protective parameter around the girls.

October 9, 1018:

At the first sign of light the giants, six on each side of the shore, begin to haul the ship.  The party and some of Li-Tak’s daughters follow on a trail alongside the river that the bugbear army had made (the other daughter’s riding on the ship, and alternating places every few miles).   They travel for the entire day, with the ship having to be slowly worked through several turns in the river where it scrapes bottom, the ship riding lower in the water during this voyage than on the prior two trips (due in part to the extra twenty tons of concealed treasure). 

By sunset they have traveled a total of fifteen miles, with Barthrock explaining that they have another ten miles to go to the wall.  They stop at a well defendable spot that he says they stopped at during each of the prior trips between the wall and castle, as he is still not comfortable in the Hengeyokai territory.   Watches are posted during the night.

October 10, 1018, 6:00 A.M.:

The group prepares to travel the final ten miles to the edge of the sphere.   They decide to send Serita on ahead in bird form to take the Bags of Holding and other key magic through the anti-magic shell a half-day ahead of the others, so that it will be hopefully functional by the time that the rest of the party arrives.   Aradyn decides to accompany her, climbing into one of the bags of holding.   They giants begin hauling the ship, and the party resumes their journey. 

Serita makes goods time, following the path of the river, until she reaches the bugbear army encampment.   She lands before Fiona, who takes the bag of holding and empties Aradyn and the magic items out.   Aradyn explains the plan to exit the barrier now.  Fiona, Lono and Mark all deciding to join him and Serita, having gotten tired of the smell of bugbears.  Lono says that “I’ll take charge of this group.”  The DM comments “Yeah, like Serita is really going to listen to Lono.”  They all exit through the anti-magic  shell.

Once on the other side of the barrier they immediately spot the distinctive tracks of a tractor-trailer truck and ten of the elephant footed giants, the tracks originating from the barrier.  The tracks appear to be ten to twelve days old, which would be consistent with when the small number of enemies fled.  They conclude that the truck and giants must have been magically reduced until they reached the anti magic shell, which then enlarged them.    The group debates if they wish to follow the tracks, as they are currently without any functioning magic or spells.   They conclude that the enemy “probably left a long time ago, so it is probably safe.”   Aradyn and Mark take the lead, and the group move onward.   

The tracks continue for approximately half a mile, abruptly ending atop a hill.   Aradyn and Mark deduce that the hill would have been somewhere that could have been defended from attack until the enemy mages regained their magic and spells.    They also find a spot of pushed down grass where they conclude the helicopter had landed.   They conclude that they enemy is long gone, but decided to have Serita, who is still in raven form, do an aerial reconnaissance just to confirm that. 

Serita takes to the air to scout out the territory near the biosphere, looking to make sure that no slavers or other enemies are anywhere around.   She then sees a winged humanoid in the air about a mile to the south.    She flies in that direction, soon getting close enough to recognized the winged person as Jas, a member of Finder’s Band that she met in Chunming three weeks earlier.    She flies close to the woman, speaking in the Raven’s voice, and identifying herself as “Serita of the Silver Moon.”   Jas replies “We have been waiting for you.”  “We?” asks Serita.  Jas gestures below, to a small campsite comprised of a few tents.    

The two of them descend towards the camp, Serita spotting the paladin Holly standing outside of one of the tents.   As the two land, Holly yells into a tent, and the other two members of Finder’s Band exit, the cleric Li-Sun Chang and the cleric/bard Joel.    Jas points to the white raven, saying “You remember the druid Serita.”   “Indeed,” answers Joel, “We have been waiting here for you to arrive.”  

“Is Finder with you?” Serita asks.  “No,” answers Joel, “But he wanted us to deliver a message to your group.”   “What?” Serita asks.   Joel replies “Where are the rest of your group?  The message is for all of them.”   “They are nearby, follow me” she asks.   Joel shakes his head no, and says “Perhaps it would be best for you to bring them here.”  “Why?” she asks skeptically.   He answers “We have one other member of our party now, whose appearance might cause some misunderstandings.”    

Serita demands to see this individual, and Joel opens the tent, saying “It’s OK, you can come out.”  The drow from the Abyss named Ailsheir exits.   “A Drow!” Serita exclaims.  Joel says “Do not be concerned, Finder has changed him.”  “This I want to hear,” answers the raven Serita.  Joel replies “Please, just bring your friends and we will explain in detail.”   Ailsheir returns to the tent as Serita files off.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 27, 2003)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 89, “The Drow’s Tale”, October 10, 1018, 8:00 A.M. 

She lands with the other, saying “Finder’s Band nearby.”  They all get into the bag of holding, and she flies them back.   Aradyn, Fiona, Lono and Mark exit the bag of holding, and are introduced to the members of Finder’s Band, as none of these four from the Silver Moon were part of the group that had visited Chunming.   “There is one other, do not let his appearance alarm you,” Joel says, and opens the tent.   

Ailsheir exits, with Aradyn increasing his grip on his bow, and saying “You’d better just have a really deep tan.”  Fiona exclaims “Why is there a drow with your group?”  Ailsheir stares at Mark, saying “Would you please tell them who I am?”  Everyone turns to the ranger.  Mark says “He’s OK.  He helped us in the Abyss.”  Aradyn tells his fellow ranger “Speak up sooner next time, I almost plugged this guy.”  Fiona says “I don’t care if Mark knows him, why is there a drow here, and your telling me he’s from the Abyss doesn’t exactly make me feel any more comfortable.”  “He worked directly for Lolth” Mark answers.  Both Fiona and Aradyn exchange glances, and their bodies visibly tense up.  “Worked for Lolth?” the raven cries.  Aradyn starts to slide his hand closer to his quiver of arrows.  

Jas says “Will you people calm down.  This drow is directly responsible with saving the lives of your friends while they were in the Abyss.”  Joel states “Yeah, hold on a minute.  He’s no longer evil, Finder expunged that from him.”  “Are you sure? That didn’t work so well the last time Finder tried it,” Fiona answers.  The paladin Holly interjects “I’ve checked his alignment, and he is no longer evil.  Why don’t you all just let him explain.”  “OK, what’s your story?” Aradyn skeptically inquires. 

Looking towards Mark, Ailsheir says “The leader of the undead army, known as the Overlord, brought you and your friends to his city to destroy the devils.   I knew that once you had completed what he needed he would betray and kill you all.  I went directly to Finder Wyvernspur to have him monitor you and intervene when necessary.”  “Why would you do that?” Fiona asks.   The drow answers “My thought was that the demigod Finder, who draws most of his power from the Abyss, would then owe Lolth a favor.  I figured she would appreciate a favor owed by him more than the deaths of a half-dozen adventurers.   Unfortunately, she did not see it that way.”

“So, what exactly happened?” asks Serita.  Ailsheir replies “She was very angry that I had intervened to prevent the death of a Lawful Good High Priestess, your associate named Cassie-Andra.  Lolth decided  that I had betrayed the drow race.   As she was contemplating my demise Finder then intervened, reiterating that she was owed a favor by him as a result of my actions.  She decided to take immediate advantage of that, telling him of a mission for him and his followers to undertake.  The mission was the retrieval of a religious artifact that was currently held by Lawful Evil devils in hell.  Finder requested that I accompany him on this quest.  She told Finder that if he wanted me, then I was forever his.  Unbeknownst to both of us she also placed a curse upon me.”

Joel interrupts  “Finder then called our group to him, and the six of us then spent a week in Hell.  We fought devils, dragons and fire elementals until me obtained this artifact.  It was on this mission that Finder expunged Ailsheir of his evil, as the rest of us did not want to go into Hell with somebody we could not fully trust.  We found the artifact and returned it to a drow church on another world.  That was when Lolth’s ‘gift’ to Ailsheir became known.”.  “Which was?” asks Fiona.  Ailsheir replies “Whenever I am in the presence of other drow they instantly are given the knowledge that I have been branded by Lolth as a traitor to the race, and are compelled to kill myself and my companions.”  “Yeah,” says Jas, “The fight that followed was rather stimulating.   Thankfully Finder was able to gate us away before any of us were killed.”    

Ailsheir continues “Finder then tried to change my appearance, discovering the other part of her curse.  My physical appearance cannot be magically altered, I will forever appear as a drow.”  Joel continues “Finder then sent us here.  He had to return to the Abyss for some unfinished business, and asked us to wait for you here to deliver a message.”  “What message!” Serita states.  Looking towards Mark, Joel says “First, Finder would like to greatly thank you and those who accompanied you to the Abyss for helping him.   He clearly underestimated his ability to eliminate the evil that had consumed Mordenkainen, and due to the Anti-Magic sphere would not have been able to contact anyone outside of it.   He is grateful for what you have done, and hopes that he can assist you at some point in the future.”

Joel then gestures to the medallion that Mark is wearing, saying “And finally, he wanted you to know that in addition to forever Curing Disease, the medallion's other powers will work again under certain circumstances.   They will function at their full 15th level ability, granting an armor class of –5, if you are ever again in the Abyss.   At the two adjacent planes to the Abyss, the neutral evil Tarterus and chaotic neutral Pandemonium, they will function as 10th level ability and armor class of –2.    They will also  function at a weaker capacity, at 5th level ability and armor class of 1 on any plane, including this one, as long as evil from the Abyss is being drawn in your presence.”   “Abyss evil?” Mark asks.   Joel answers “Yes, if spells are being drawn from the abyss by a chaotic evil cleric or drow.  Or in the presence of a creature from the Abyss such as a demon.”  Mark thanks him for the information. 

Aradyn gestures to Ailsheir, saying “So, is he now a member of your team?”   Joel looks to his party members, saying, and "I guess so.  It really isn’t safe for him to travel alone.”  Lono interjects “We’ve taken in worse.  Do you want to go back with us Ailsheir?”  Both Aradyn and Fiona immediately raise objections to this.   Lono says “Oh come on guys, we’ve never had any admission standards?  You just took in a four-armed part-minotaur, part-demon, and a whole entourage of animal people.”  “We can discuss this later after the others arrive, we should get back to the barrier” Aradyn angrily states.    

Joel mentions that his team chased away a group of slavers two days earlier, to which the party thanks them.   Serita tells Joel “The others are bringing with them maps and notes that the Zhentarim at the castle if those would be of any use to you.”  Finder’s Band is very interested in this, as the Zhentarim is still active back on their home continent.  They pack up their camp, to reestablish it closer to the barrier.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 29, 2003)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 90, “The Trip Home”, October 10, 1018, 2:00 P.M. 

The others arrive at and exit through the barrier, with the ship being pulled through the anti-magic shell by the giants.   The members of Barthrock's team and the Silver Moon all travel through the anti-magic shell.  The army of bugbears, who have just been resting for the past four days, immediately get to work moving the bookcases and other supplies through the shell, setting up a new camp a few hundred yards away on the other side.  

Joel relays Finders message to the others, and he and his team begin looking at all of the Zhentarim information that the group brought.    Ailsheir’s story is relayed to Cassie, Kim-Sung, Lannon, Mojo and Narg, who are grateful for the drow having helped them out.  They are, however, taken aback when he says, “I’m looking for a new place to say, and your friend Lono invited me to go back with you.”   Lannon complains “He was working directly for Lolth!”  “Yeah, but he was put through Finder’s sanitizer” Lono interjects. The others are very hesitant about this idea, even after Timothy checks out the drow’s aura and confirms that he is no longer evil.    Aradyn says “If we put it up for a vote I am against it.”  “Even though he saved my life?” Cassie asks her boyfriend.   “We shouldn’t hold that against him,” Lono states, and then adds “I invited him.”  Mojo supports his cousin, adding “I once adventured with a drow in the Liebercrantz group, and he was OK.  “Then he’s your problem,” says Aradyn “Just keep him of out my way.”   “Ailsheir, you’re in,” Lono announces to the drow.

Looking to Narg, Mojo says “So, can he move into our house?”  Narg gives an emphatic “NO.”  “But you’re moving out,” comments Mojo.  “Even if I am, he’s not taking my place,” says Narg.  “No, he can take my room,” says Mojo, “I’ll move into yours.”   Narg says “I don’t want him in the building.  It’s a racial thing.”   “So, where is this Narg Junior going to live?” asks Mojo.  “He said not on the island,” comments Fiona.  “Send him to Da’Bears” Serita says.  “What do you think of that idea?” Fiona asks the boy.  He replies “Well, I don’t really know that much about them.  The only one I’ve met is Lady Opal.”  “Lady?” asks Cassie.  “The future Eldamar Lordholder,” Narg Junior replies.   Narg interjects “He ain’t going to live with any of those damned bears.  He’s going to go live with my folks.  He said he never really got to know them.”  “What with them only being fictional,” Mojo interjects. 

“About this Island of yours,” Ebony Shadow asks, “Am I to understand that clothing is to always be worn?”  Narg answers “Yeah, well I’ve seen some of these guys naked before, trust me, clothing is a real good idea.”   “So is using some type of protection when you are messing around,” Serita says to Narg.  Lono tells Ebony “Listen sweetie, you can be naked around me any time you want.”  

Looking over the now accumulating mountain of bookcases and furniture, Narg says “And how are we ever going to get all of this crap home?”  Serita suggests sailing the ship home.   The four flaws to that plan are pointed out, namely: (1) They have three shiploads of stuff, not one; (2) It would be a journey all the way around the world, which would take the better part of a year; (3) This particular river in not navigable much further, due to the presence of several waterfall; (4) The ship itself had its controls destroyed, so is no longer useable under its own power.   “I never said it would be easy,” she replies.   

Fiona points out that all of this stuff could be Reduced, but regrettably she does not know that particular  spell.  “I never thought I’d say this,” says Narg, “But we need more magic-users.”   It is pointed out that in addition to Cassie, the mage Kharole who is back on the Island knows that spell.   They then ask both Joel and Barthrock about mages.   Finder’s Band has no mage, but Barthrock says that his team does, and knows the Reduce spell, but there is one problem.  “What?” asks Narg.   “He’s been staying invisible, hiding from you and Aradyn, since two months ago you both threatened him.    Narg and Aradyn agree not to hurt him, provided he helps reduce the stuff.  Barthrock gets him from the ship, and finally introduces the mage Kebbark to everyone. 

Lannon reminds the group that Lord Kindor, the Lordholder of Jawlt, had a mage with a teleportation device, who had sent the party on the short mission to the town of Nova two months ago.   They decide that it would be worth asking for his services.  

They decide that Serita will teleport Lannon to Kindor’s castle, and then back to he Island to get Kharole.   Narg says that he is going too, as he needs to have a talk with Vallessa.   This leads to another conversation that Narg would rather not have, about what his intentions are.   Cassie suggests that he bring Narg Junior as well, which Narg is adamant against.   Narg demands that nobody tell Vallessa about the boy from the future, which several refuse to agree to.   

It is decided that they will also bring back with them one-third of the girls, wanting to get them away from the area as soon as possible so as not to make the group a magnet for slavers.  Kim-Sung also volunteers to go, as a translator and chaperone for the girls.   They have to wait until 9:00 P.M for all of the bags of holding and teleportation devices to again be functional.  Sixteen of the girls get into the bags of holding.  Also climbing into the bags are Narg, Lannon and Kim-Sung.   Serita teleports first to Jawltorn (arriving at approximately 8:00 A.M. of the same day) and drops off Lannon at Kindor’s Castle.   She then teleports to the school back on their Island. 

Lannon was dropped off  inside of Kindor’s Castle, and approaches the first guard he sees.  The guard is startled by the dwarf’s sudden appearance, but also recognizes him as a Jawlt Council member.  Lannon is immediately brought to Lord Kindor, who is just sitting down to breakfast, and invites him to join him.  A large meal is ordered up for him.   Lannon fills him in regarding the defeat of Morgarth, explaining how the evil was destroyed and evil’s previous host, the mage Mordenkainen, is now on another world.  “Just so he’s not coming back,” is Kindor’s reply.  

The conversation continues, with Lannon relating how they made a side journey to the Abyss, befriended a minor god, and defeated most of Morgarth’s allies except for a few who they convinced to change sides.   Kindor asks about Ashemmi, to which Lannon regretfully explains how she was one of a few who escaped.  “The mages of Zalpar caught her, but they let her go,” Kindor replies.  “They let her go?  Why?” asks Lannon.  “She had a real good lawyer,” Kindor answers, “The Barrister convinced the Zalparians that she wasn’t responsible for her actions because she was under Morgarth’s control.”  Lannon says, “Well, she won’t be able to use that excuse again.”

Lannon then says “The real reason that I am here, other than to fill you in.” “And have breakfast,” adds Kindor.  “Right,” answers Lannon, “The reason is to ask for a favor.  We took a lot of things from Mordenkainen’s Castle, and could use some help bringing it back.  Could we ask for the loan of your mage Mahjorn?”  “Cleaned it out, huh,” says Kindor, “I’ll bet you took everything.”  “Everything except the dust and cobwebs” answers Lannon, adding “and I think Cassie took some of that too, just in case it might have been magical.”  

After the meal, Kindor and Lannon track down Mahjorn, who says he won’t mind helping out.  “It might take a few weeks,” adds Lannon.   Kindor also suggests that they make a side trip to Zalpar, to let the mage Oterel know of your success, adding “You might be able to also convince Oterel to assist you.  He’s still feeling a bit guilty about Morgarth blaming your team for his exile from the continent, as he had largely been responsible for that.”

Mahjorn and Lannon teleport to the Frinto Hospice, the northernmost hospice along the Zalpar Border Road, where Oterel’s allies, the adventuring team known as the Elucidators, are Headquartered.   Lannon quickly updates the team, and Oterel is retrieved from the City of Modvickton to join them.  The Elucidator’s elvan mage Shalara also agrees to join them.   Lannon takes Mahjorn’s teleportation device, and teleports himself and three mages back to the orient, arriving at around midnight in the orient.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 30, 2003)

*Chinese Take-out*

Chapter 91, “Narg’s Proposal”, October 10, 1018, 8:00 A.M.

After drooping off Lannon, Serita teleports directly to the School on the Island.  Serita lets Narg out of the bag, followed by Kim-Sung and the sixteen daughters of Li-Tak.   The school’s head teacher Jamie, and the teacher Silas, both come out to see what is going on.   Narg introduces Kim, as “Hiroshi’s daughter.”  “Hiroshi who?” asks Jamie.   Kim-Sung says “Narg, they haven’t met him yet!  Hello, my name is Kim-Sung, and Hiroshi is the uncle of your ship’s crewmember Toshiro Mitsubishi.  Toshiro is my cousin.”   “Is Toshiro with you?” asks Silas.   Kim answers “No, he’s gone back to propose marriage to the daughter of the Emperor,  once she finishes mourning the death of her husband.”  “Did Toshiro cause his death?” is Silas’s immediate question.  “Did the Silver Moon?” asks Jamie.   “No,” Narg exclaims, “We didn’t kill anybody, at least not in that city.”

Gesturing to the sixteen oriental women in colorful silk kimonos, Jaime asks “Who are they?”  “That’s a long story,” Narg answers, “The short version is they are going to live here.”  “On the Island?” Silas asks.  “At your school” Serita answers.   Silas replies “I’d better go get Beulla and Kharole (two of the other  teachers at the school).  The two women, along with Jaime’s husband Vincenzo, soon arrive.  Narg tells  Kharole “Get packed, you’re going back with Serita to the orient, they need another magic-user.”  Kharole asks what the danger is, being told “None, we won, they just need you to cast some spells to get all of the junk we picked up back here. It may take a few weeks.”   Silas, who is Kharole’s husband, mutters “I never get to go anywhere anymore.”   

Serita decides that she is going to join Narg for his talk with Vallessa.   He lets her know that that is definitely “Not going to happen.  What I have to say to her is private.  And I’d better not see any flies on the wall, or they’ll get smashed, if you know what I mean.”  Serita continues to try to tag along, until Narg finally decides that he can’t trust her.   He refuses to meet with Vallessa until after Serita and Kharole both leave the island.   The two eventually pack up, and teleport off.    

One of the girls asks “Who the schoolmaster.”  Jamie says that she is, and is immediately handed a bag filled with magic rings.  “What are these for?” she asks.  “To give to our children when you feel they are ready,” the girl answers.    Kim says “It’s a long story, why don’t we all go inside to discuss it.”   Narg watches as the nineteen women head inside the building.   He then has a brief conversation with Silas and Vincenzo, telling them that the Silver Moon won and to spread the word to the others on the island.   He then borrows a horse, and rides up the Island’s mountain to his home, located in an ancient city at the top of the mountain. .  

Narg arrives back at his home at around ten in the morning.   He immediately strips off all of his clothing and starts to wash up.   Narg’s valet Hobbson enters, and gesturing to the pile of clothing on the floor asks “Would you like me to burn those, sir?”  “It might be best,” is Narg’s reply.   He then says “Hobbson, I have a big problem.”  The valet answers “Yes, but burning the clothes will probably kill whatever is living inside of them.”    “Not that,” the half-elf fighter answers, “Hobbson, you are a man of the world, you’ve been around.  I need to ask you some advice regarding my lady friend.”   “Ah yes, Queen Vallessa,” the valet states.  "Well yes," says Narg, "If I knew something important."  "Like her birthday?" the valet interrupts.   Narg continues "If I knew something really big, that she doesn't know I know, should I come right out and tell her?"  Hobbson replies "Well, sir, I am really not sure, you are being a little vague." 

Narg starts again "If I knew something, and she doesn't know that I know, then she'd play it straight.  But if she knew that I also knew, then the thing is, she would play in differently, but I don't know if she would respond the way I want her to.  Hobbson, what would you do."  Still perplexed about what his employer is talking about, the valet replies "Jewelry, that always works.  Sir, if I can be so bold, what exactly is it that Sir knows about?"  "She's expecting," Narg replies."  "Expecting jewelry?" the valet answers.   "No, a baby," the fighter replies. "Oh, good," replies Hobbson, "She was throwing up last week, I was afraid that it was my cooking."  Narg asks "Hobbson, how are you with babies.  You don't freak out or anything do you?"  "No sir, I just leave," he replies.  Narg asks "How much would I have to pay you to help care for a baby?"  Hobbson answers "Sir, you do not have enough money, but this might be a good time for me to ask for a raise."  As usual, Narg ignores his servant’s request for a raise. 

Hobbson then says "Sir, whatever you choose to do, I would recommend honesty.  You are a horrible liar."  "I am?" Narg comments.  Hobbson then says "I would also recommend you talk to her in a big open space, where there isn't anything sharp for her to throw.”  Narg starts to head for the door when Hobbson interjects “You may also want to wear some clothing."  The mentally distracted Narg notices that he is still naked, and says "Could I borrow your good clothes?  I want to do this right."   Hobbson goes to his own quarters and gets his tux.   

He brings the tux to Narg and says "Might I also suggest that you have a ring with you."  "I don't have one," the fighter replies.  "Wait here Sir," the valet replies, and heads off into Mojo's room.  Hobbson soon returns holding a tray full of rings.  Narg starts to reach for one, and Hobbson says "No, not that one Sir, it spits acid."  Narg picks another one, saying "Wish me luck," and heads off.  After he leaves Hobbson shakes his head and brings the other rings back into Mojo's room. 

Narg walks down the street and arrives at Vallessa's house and knocks on the door.   Vallessa opens the door, being very surprised to see Narg standing there.  "I'm back, we won" he says.  She gives the tux a once over and says "And this is your victory outfit?   Why did you knock?  You normally just walk right in"   Narg asks “Can I come in?  We need to talk.”  A look of total fear crosses her face, and she exclaims "Oh my god. You've found somebody else!"    "No," he answers, and thrusts forward the ring, saying "I wouldn't give this to anybody else."  She looks at the ring, and says, "Isn't that Mojo's?"  "I'm gonna get you another one!," Narg snaps.  

She steps back, apparently still confused.  Narg enters the room, and says "Look, I should come right to the point."  "You haven't yet," she answers.   He says, "Look, I know what is going on.  I know what is happening."  "That makes one of us," she answers.  "Look, I know you are expecting!" he yells.  After a short pause, she softly says, "How would you know that?"  Narg answers "It's kind of a long story."  She waits.  He continues "Somebody thought it was necessary to tell me…. I was glad to know."  "Who told you?" she asks.  "That's not important," he answers, "It made me happy to know."

She almost breaks into tears, saying, "I was afraid to tell you before you left.  I thought if you went into battle knowing it would distract you, and….you wouldn't have come back."   He says, "I almost didn't come back.  It was close there a few times, but we won."  He steps forward, and drops to his knee, asking, "Do you want to marry me?"   Her answer is immediate "What…maybe someday…not now."   

He continues "I want our son, err, our child, whether it be a boy or girl, but I think it will be a boy, to have a good family to group up in.   Look, I'm not good at speeches."  "Apparently," she states, cutting him off, then asks, "Who told you?"   He realizes he isn't going to be able to avoid answering her on this, and says, "Let's just say that someone from the future told me."  "That makes as much sense as anything," she answers.   He realizes that pressing her further will just make matters worse, so decides to accept her "maybe someday" as a non-negative answer, and quit while he is ahead.   He kisses her, and says, "We can talk more later", and heads back to his home.    Hobbson notices that Narg is back much sooner than expected, says nothing, and pours him a double strength drink.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 1, 2003)

*Chinese Take-out - Conclusion*

Chapter 92, “Leaving the Orient”, October 11, 1018:

Between the five mages they have a total of thirty-one reduce spells available each day, and conclude that they will be able to reduce approximately 20% of the library each day to transport home, and send that as well as another group of the girls.  The party set up parameter guards, using both Cassie’s owl Deanna and Jas from Finder’s Band to do Ariel reconnaissance to confirm that no slavers are arriving in the area.   It is decided that Serita will use her Ring and the Helm of Teleportation to do the teleports, leaving the mages in the Orient.  Cassie provides Serita a diagram of the library, with detailed instruction as to where to place each bookcase “So that Aradyn will not have to move them all later.”  Serita begins making one round trip a day to the island.

October 12 to 14, 1018:   

They continue to transport the library and the girls are transported to the island. 

October 15, 1018:

The final trip with the library books and the girls takes place.  As soon as all of the girls are safely gone, Barthrock declares his obligation is over, and requests permission to leave with his army.   Cassie requires him to first “make good” on his promise to compensate the girls for the weapons, and he pays her 200 gold pieces.  While this is far below their value, he points out that his army has provided significant manual labor services to this point, so Cassie declares it even.  Before leaving, he requires the party to give him Morgarth’s Journal (which Cassie and Hiroshi have made copies of for themselves) as well as the cleric Roger’s body.  They require Barthrock to promise that the body will be forever destroyed once it has finished the Speak with Dead spells by the Matharic King.   Finder’s band agrees to stick around as long as the party wishes. 

October 16 to 20, 1018:

Daily trips back to the island continue, this time bringing all of the furniture and treasure that the party obtained. 

October 21, 1018:

The two vehicles are reduced to be brought back.   The group bids goodbye to Finder’s Band.   Before leaving the orient for good the party decides to spend one more day, stripping anything that might be of value from the ship.  Cassie is disappointed that they cannot bring the whole ship, but there is no feasible way to do so. 

October 22, 1018:

A large pile of assorted items from the ship are reduced and loaded into the bag of holding.   With assistance from Mahjorn, Oterel and Shilara they are able to get these, plus the entire party, back to the Island.   The three mages then teleport back to their respective homes.   Hiroshi asks Cassie if she will please use the Helm of Teleportation, and go to the Mitsubishi Estate to get an answer to the note that Toshiro delivered.   Narg Junior is sent to stay with Mark for a few days, at Mark’s isolated woodland home, because Narg does not want him interacting with anybody on the Island.   Narg makes the entire party promise to not tell Vallessa about the boy, which leads to a heated debate.   Ailsheir moves in with Lono and his roommate Dennismore. 

October 23, 1018:

Cassie returns, having gotten the answer that Hiroshi expected, namely that “If he has others he is responsible for then  he should fulfill these responsibilities prior to coming home.”  That means he is not obligated to return to the Heian Empire, and can stay on Silver Moon Island.   He tours the mountaintop city for a suitable building for his family to live in, then has Serita teleport him to Chunming with the bags of holding.   

October 24, 1018:

Serita and Hiroshi return, bringing with them Hiroshi’s wife, his two other children, and the children’s nanny, the halfling Chin-Tang.  They also bring in the other two Bags of Holding, and bring back with them various furniture and supplies.   Narg takes the Helm of Teleportation and uses it to bring Narg Junior to the Kingdom of Narg, introducing the boy to the boy's grandparents.

October 25, 1018:

Narg returns, and eventually gets around to telling Vallessa about Narg Junior.   With the entire party now back on the island they sit down and divide up the treasure.  Ailsheir asks a very reluctant Aradyn to train him, stating that he wants to enhance his archer skills. Aradyn is somewhat surprised at this request, given his rather vocal objections to the drow joining the group.  Aradyn finally concludes “You are an rather interesting person, I’ll give you that."

*Module #100 Ends*.    

_Next up, the 3-Chapter "Chinese Take-out Epilogue" (Module #114)_


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 3, 2003)

*Epilogue - Chapter 1 of 3*

Module 114: “Chinese Take-out Epilogue”.  1 Game (#838), November 10, 2002. 

Epilogue: Chapter 1: ““The Daughters of Li-Tak”, October 26, 1018 to June 3, 1019. 

Hiroshi’s family settled into the city atop the mountain, establishing a home in large building south of Cassie and Serita’s homes.  Hiroshi was given the party’s Potion of Youthfulness, to allow him the option of prolong his life span, which he and his wife are still debating him using.   Elsewhere in the city the drow Ailsheir has moved in with Lono and his roommate Dennismore, an elvan thief.   Dennismore did not have an issue with a drow being his new roommate, as he has a dark complexion himself and has often been mistaken for a drow. 

At the school, Cheveyo, the part-minotaur, has assumed the role of clerical-assistant to the cleric Vincenzo.  Li-Tak’s daughters have undergone extensive classroom training at the school.  This training has included self-defense lessons, Silver Moon history classes, Common Tongue linguistics lessons from Hiroshi, and Hengeyokai history and abilities taught by Ebony Shadow.   Jamie also made the decision to give each of the girls one of the rings to allow them to assume full-Hengeyokai form.   Supervised formal social gatherings began to introduce the girls to the various crewmembers of the party’s ships. 

In late March of 1019 the majority of the Silver Moon Adventurers were transported away on a quest that reunited them with Duegar, Toshiro, Narg Junior and the Hengeyokai characters Min-Mae and Syrendal.   Following this Toshiro returned to Heian Empire, where he and the Heian Princess are engaged to be married, and Narg Junior returned to the Kingdom of Narg.  Duegar, Min-Mae and Syrendal returned with the party to Silver Moon Island, where the two Hengeyokai began assisting Ebony Shadow in training the daughters of Li-Tak in the use of the full transformational abilities.

By the time spring rolled around the majority of Li-Tak’s daughters had become bored with living at the school, and after being certified as ready to join the world by the school’s headmaster Jaime, moved out to live on their own.   Most of these were the ones who had decided which crewmember they wanted to marry, and their new homes are not surprisingly in the town on the eastern shore of the Island, near where the Silver Moon ship’s crew reside.    

Six of these, including their leader Kay-Lee, opened a Chinese restaurant in town, called the “Panda House”.  Four of the six, Kay-Lee, Lei-Lei, Li-Na and Shing-Shien, are of the Panda sub-race, the other two being a lizard Jai-Lin and sparrow May-Lynn.  This building is constructed directly across the street from Jerry’s Tavern and Inn, the towns only other restaurant.   Jerry, the gnome proprietor, has no objection to the new competition, especially since two more of the daughters have found employment at his place.  Chi, a girl of the lizard sub-race now works as a chambermaid, while Ah-Chou of the sparrow sub-race is now employed as a singer at the tavern, and her entertaining has been good for business.  

Another eleven of the girls have also opened a wholesale fish stand, situated down near the docks.   These girls consisted of Chin-Lin, E-Ling, I-Li, and Kim of the dolphin sub-race,  Bee-Shaun and Zi-Tai of the duck sub-race, Moon-Sik of the lizard sub-race and Nhi-Hye of the otter sub-race, and Ming-Ying of the falcon sub-race, all of whom were proficient with fishing.  The other two, Shing-Yee of the cat sub-race and Tein-Lai of the dog sub-race were chosen to manage the shop.   About half of their product is now purchased directly by the two restaurants in town, and the rest is exported to the city of Jawltorn to the northeast.    

Two girls, Lee-Chan of the cat sub-race and Mu-Lan of the dolphin sub-race have found employment at the town's General Store.  Another three girls have found employment with Cassie-Andra, as assistant librarians.   All three of these had worked for their father in a similar capacity, and Cassie has enjoyed having them around to help with the translation of texts.   Two of these girls are of avian sub-races, I-Ling of the owl sub-race and Joo of the sparrow sub-race, who reside in town and fly to and from work.  The other, Wa-Chin of the Panda sub-race, prefers to live atop the mountain away from the coast, as the smell of the ocean bothers her.   She now lives next door to the library, as a houseguest of the Mitsubishi-Ming family. 

Another girl, Chan-Ling of the dog sub-race has found employment at one of the six farms on the southeastern part of the Island, where she is engaged to the son of one of the farmers. Lee-May of the monkey sub-race has become the apprentice of the halfling thief Blake. 

In May of 1019 Isaiah, a very lonely Silver Moon’s cleric of Ukko, impulsively proposed to Zi, the only girl of the crane sub-race. They eloped, and she now resides with her husband Isaiah in a home not far from the Church of Ukko.   Her best friend, Kim-Ling of the owl sub-race, has moved into an adjacent apartment in this home, and both of the girls now work at the church as clerical assistants.

The remaining fourteen girls remain at the school, and many of them have no plans to move away, feeling that they are either too young to get married or choosing employment as teachers.  Jaime has no objection to the extra helpers, especially since the school will have an increase in pupils once their half-sisters begin to have children.  These girls have now consolidated their living quarters to the two upper floors of the classroom building, allowing the first floor to once again be used as a schoolhouse. 

The elopement of Isaiah and Zi prompted about half of Li-Tak’s daughters to suddenly want to be married.   This angered both Kay-Lee, the leader of the girls, and Jacob, the Captain of the Silver Moon’s ships, as those two had been carefully planning out long courtships between the two groups.   Narg managed to calm Jacob down, and discovered that Jacob and Kay-Lee had fallen in love with each other.  Narg suggested to the Captain that the next wedding be soon and between the two of them.  

On the 3rd day of June in 1019, over seven months after the Silver Moon’s return from the orient, the big day arrived for the Wedding of Jacob and Kay-Lee.  The bride chose two of her full-sisters the maid of honor and a bridesmaid, the other three bridesmaid positions going to her half-sister co-workers from the Panda House.   Captain Jacob chosen his First Mate Fritz as his best man, with three other Ship’s Officers, Hans, Lloyd and Bruce the Bugbear as ushers, the final usher slot going to Milner, the Jawlt Naval Captain whose ship is posted to the Island.   The priest Isaiah has been asked to officiate, and Hiroshi has been asked to assume the role of father-of-the-bride.   

Most of the Silver Moon Adventuring Party is in attendance at the outdoor wedding, being held in a garden alongside the harbor near the Church of Ukko.  The bride is wearing traditional Heian (Japanese) wedding attire, while the groom and his groomsmen are in their dress uniforms.   Hiroshi walks Kay-Lee down the Aisle.   As they reach the end of the aisle, she and Jacob bow to each other, then to Isaiah.   

Isaiah is about to begin the ceremony when several of the girls sitting the audience suddenly let out gasps and few muted shrieks.   Hiroshi feels a tap on his shoulder, and turns to see a very elderly Japanese gentleman attired in ornate oriental robes.   The man speaks to Hiroshi in Japanese, saying “Thank you very much for standing in for me, but I will take over from here.”  The entire wedding party looks in that direction as Kay-Lee exclaims “Father!”


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 6, 2003)

*Epilogue - Chapter 2 of 3*

Epilogue: Chapter 2, “The Return of Li-Tak”, June 3, 1019:

Other than the surprise return of Li-Tak, the remainder of the wedding continues smoothly.  Isaiah delivers what for him is a surprisingly brief sermon, only lasting about an hour.   Following the ceremony a grand reception is held at Jerry’s Tavern.   

Li-Tak sits at a long table at the reception, and several members of the Silver Moon, including most that had gone on the mission to the orient, immediately seat themselves with him for a conversation that borders on interrogation.   Mojo begins with “We thought you had died.”  The elderly Heian gentleman replies “I did.  I died of natural causes 326 years ago.”  Lannon comments “Well, you sure look to be in pretty good shape for a corpse.”  

Li-Tak says “In the weeks immediately before my passing I wanted to make sure of the future that was in store for my offspring.  I had originally planned to leave that to my apprentices, but I outlived them all.   So I used a time travel device, and went forward, to see what would become of my daughters.  I went 400 years ahead, and what I found greatly upset me.  Morgarth had taken over the castle and turned the castle into a place of great evil.  He and his followers had abused and killed most of my daughters.  I could not allow that to happen.   In the course of my research I discovered that he had been close to being defeated  74 years earlier.  That was when the Silver Moon Adventurers had attacked his castle, but were forced to retreat.   So I then returned to the past, and set into motion a series of events to help turn that defeat into a victory.”  

“Ah, that explains all of your prophecies”, Serita comments.  “Yeah, he cheated,” Lono interjects.   The old man smiles and says “Yes, the rumors of my being a great prophet were a bit exaggerated.”  “But if you went back to your own time then why are you here now?” Cassie asks.   Li-Tak answers “I had to show myself that the changes I made were going to work, so I went forward again to check.  I found out that things went well this time.  Once that was done, instead of going back again the full 400 years I decided to make a few stops along the way, this being the second.”  “And you knew exactly which day to come to?” asks Cassie.   “Yes, the King of Phlooredah 70 years from now knew the date, as it was his grandparents wedding day.   I came here because I wanted to see my daughters once more, on their day of great happiness, and also to thank you for rescuing them.”   “Wow, that’s a first,” states Mojo, “A man who is glad that the Silver Moon stole his daughters.”

“How exactly did you do this time traveling?” Mark asks.  Li-Tak reaches into his backpack, pulling out a two-inch square white cube, with drawings on each side, and say “Does this look familiar to you?”  Most of those present immediately recognize it, as they used an identical device on a mission for the Council of Dragons in the year 1014, where they retrieved a stolen dragon egg from the past (1991’s Module 58, "Egghunt") 

Fiona asks “But how did you get it to land on the correct side to bring you here right now? Each side has its own time change, and it only works once a day.  When we used it before we sometimes had to roll it for several days until we got the side that we needed."   Li-Tak then removes from his pack a small bamboo frame with a solid piece of wood on one of the six sides.  He shows that the cube fits inside of the frame, commenting “When you roll it in the frame the side with the wood always lands on the bottom, so you just set the one you want on the top.  This frame is really easy to make, it isn’t even magical.”  Several members of the Silver Moon let out screams of anguish, after hearing how simple his solution is.   ARRGH!”, says Mark.  Fiona says, “Great!  We could have skipped all those days in the volcanic swamp! And the ice age.”  

Li-Tak states “I arrived here yesterday, and have spent the past day up in your mountaintop city, with my Pond Dragon friend Hoturu.”  Hiroshi says “Okay, this is all starting to make sense now.  I couldn’t figure out why a species of dragon native only to the Heian Empire has been living on this Island for the past fifteen years.”  Li-Tak says “Yes, that was one of the other things that I set into motion long ago.   The Council of Dragons assigned him here prior to your group’s first arrival on this Island.  It was his job to guide your team to Empire  in the year 1018, although that measure actually became unnecessary since your ship’s crewmember had also come from there.”  

Regarding the orient, Cassie asks Li-Tak a number of questions regarding the origin of the Hengeyokai.  He explains how the Zhentarim had caused great suffering to the people that lived in villages near the castle, having physically changed their bodies to be more obedient to the Zhentarim.   Li-Tak explains how he further modified their bodies to alleviate this suffering.   He goes into detail about this and the history of the biosphere (which can be found at the EN World Plots & Places thread “Village of the Blessed Children” at this link: 
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=29982 )

They then ask what he will do next.  He explains how he has to return to the past, as it is essential that his last offspring place his body in the crypt in order to keep history from changing again.   Lono interjects “About that crypt, could you go a little lighter on the traps this time?  That place was way too lethal!”  Li-Tak explains how he did not make the crypt, that it was a dwarven temple from over a millennia before his own time, and the traps had been left by them.  “Dwarves, that figures, those guys are overly paranoid,” Lono comments, earning him dirty looks from both Lannon and Hiroshi. 

Li-Tak says that he will use the 4th side of the cube to first bring him back 330 years, to a time immediately before the Anti-magic shell was in place, so that he can teleport directly to the castle.  He will then use the 5th side to go forward in time 4 years to the year of his death.   “What about the 6th side?” Fiona asks.  He smiles, and says “I have that set to go 326 years forward, on the off chance that you might want to do me one last favor.”   “What?” Cassie asks.   

He answers “Regardless of the time that I am in I still only have ten days left to live, before I die of old age.  Since what I had set in place worked this time, I have no need to make any further changes in the past, other than having my body there for my children to find.   It therefore makes no difference if I live out my last days here or there.  But if I were to die here then somebody else would have to bring my body back.  Should you agree to do this the 6th setting on the cube would bring you back to the present.”  Cassie immediately offers to do this, not wanting to let an opportunity pass by for him spend several days explaining the library to her in greater detail.”  This greatly pleases him, as it will also give him time to spend with his daughters in their new home and get to meet the men that they plan to marry.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 8, 2003)

*Epilogue - Chapter 3 of 3*

Epilogue: Chapter 3 "One final trip to Li-Tak’s Castle, June 3rd 1019:

Li-Tak remains on Silver Moon Island for the next ten days.   He spends most of the time with his daughters and their fiancées.   He spends a lot of time with his three daughters who are working in the library, teaching them and Cassie how his vast collection of books was organized and pointing out key texts.    

He is surprised that the school's administrator Jamie has given each of the girls one of the magical rings to become full hengeyokai, as he had intended those for their male children instead.  He does not disagree with that decision, since this continent allows far more freedom and opportunity for women than the oriental cultures, plus there are some full-hengeyokai on the Island that are present to teach the girls how to use these abilities.  Ebony’s player comments “I probably should be impressed that the father of our race is present, but since Ebony is part-cat, she’s decided to just ignore him.”

On the evening of the 13th he knows his time is drawing to a close, and has a formal dinner at the Panda House restaurant with most of the members of the Silver Moon Adventurers that had gone to the orient.   He tells them how happy he is with the direction that his daughters’ lives are going, and thanks the Silver Moon for all that they have done.   He also expresses his gratitude for them being willing to return his body to the past.  

He tells them that when they return to the present to give the time travel cube to the Pond Dragon to return it to the Council of Dragons.   “Why don’t we just keep it instead?” asks Lono.  Li-Tak warns them not to do so, saying that “The cube isn’t like the one that you used five years ago, it is the exact same cube, which was destroyed at the end of that mission.  You need to give it to the council now so that they will be able to use it to go back in time and give it to you then, otherwise it will create a paradox.”  

Lannon comments that “All this time travel stuff is giving me a headache.”  Li-Tak smiles, and says “Then you may want to shut your ears, as I have one more thing to say.   This is last time for me to meet with you, but will not be the last time for you to meet me.  I mentioned before that I made one other stop along my way back from 74 years in your future.  We will meet once more at a time in your future, when you are in great need of help and I will have an opportunity to express my true gratitude to you for all that you have done.”  “Ok, now I’m getting that headache,” comments Mojo. 

On the morning of June 14th Li-Tak is found dead, having passed on in his sleep.   Cassie covers the body with magical preservative, to keep it from decomposing, and they put it inside of the bag of holding.    

Lannon, Mojo and Timothy volunteer to accompany Cassie on the journey to return the body.  Cassie’s library assistant Wa-Chin offers to accompany them, stating that she is familiar with the castle in the time that they are going and might need a guide.  There is no risk of her running into an earlier version of herself, as it will be a few years after she had been put into Stasis.  The others decide that it will not be a bad idea having someone along who can transform into a humanoid bear, and also communicate with any of her half-brothers who would be on guard duty.  

They decide that they need a safe place to spend a day 330 years ago, to that they can let the cube recharge for immediate use again once they reach the castle.   Cassie teleports the group to the Capital of the elvan Lordholding of Aldorn, figuring that the ancient Lordholder would know of a place.  Lord Aldorn is surprised but happy to see them.  It has only been a month since Cassie last saw her teacher, but the ancient elf now looks far worse.  For several years now he has been slowly dying from an incurable magic-resistant poison created by the demigoddess Loviatar, the Mistress of Pain.  It is obvious to all of them that he has reached the last of his days. 

He directs them to a secluded park-like area near a distant mountain, where his family has always maintained a mountainside retreat that will be unoccupied during the year they need to go to.  He adds that the location was where Narg and Vallessa honeymooned a month earlier.  “I hope you’ve had the place cleaned since then” is Mojo’s comment.   The party spends the next few hours traveling to the location. 

The retreat is in a lush area, with well-constructed stone buildings overlooking a picturesque landscape.   They use the cube immediately upon arriving, finding the location almost identical 330 years earlier.    They spend the next day in the year 689 relaxing and enjoying the scenery.   Before departing on the 15th Cassie decides borrow from the film “Back to the Future”, and leaves behind a note for her teacher telling him the details of his future murder via poison, and to take the necessary precautions.    

Wa-Chin says that it is safe to teleport directly to Li-Tak’s bedchamber in the castle, as her father told her that during the year of their destination he was temporarily living in the sub-basement, spending most of his time there working on the Anti-magic shell.   Cassie has the girl handle the teleport, being most familiar with the room during this time.  They arrive at  Li-Tak’s bedchamber, and immediately use the cube to bring them forward 4 years.   The body is carefully placed on the bed, and Cassie then dispels the magical preservative.   

While neither Cassie nor Timothy are clerics of the same church of Li-Tak, they are both priests of Lawful Good deities, so they have a short memorial service, with Wa-Chin also saying a few words.   

Mojo suggests teleporting back to the Aldorn Lordhoding, until Cassie points out that in the time they are now in the Anti-magic sphere is operating, so they cannot teleport out of the biosphere, or even use the cube again here for another day.  They decide to spend the next day in the rear tower of the castle, as Li-Tak and his children had not used that part of it.   The group gets into the Bag of Holding and Wa-Chin heads there, not running into any of her brothers along the way.  She lets Lannon out to unlock the rear tower door.   

At the appropriate time on the 16th they use the cube to bring them forward back to their own time.   From inside the tower they hear the sounds of hundreds of avians.   Mojo says “Let’s see what’s happened with Animal Farm during the past eight months”.   They exit the tower, and begin to make their way though the castle.  Although animal noises are heard outside, the castle itself is eerily quiet.   They make their way into the great hall, hearing a familiar voice from above say “Hello, welcome back.”  Cassie looks up into the face of her old friend Hendry Junior.  “Uh oh, Arrowboy isn’t going to like this” Mojo mutters.  “He’ll never let her out of his sight again,” Lannon adds.  

Hendry instructs them to head over to the Mage’s tower section.  The do so, meeting up with Hendry, his fighter associate Kenneth, and the cat hengeyokai Ling.  Kenneth tells the party that he and Ling are now married, but to please keep that secret from the Hengeyokai Elders.  “We don’t plan to talk to them at all if we can help it,” Mojo states.   Hendry asks Cassie “How did you know I was here?”  “We didn’t” Cassie states, noticing an immediate look of disappointment on his face.  They then explain why they are there, and how they need to exit the biosphere safely and then return home.   

“So what’s been going on here?” Lannon asks.  Hendry explains how the hengeyokai first investigated the castle but found the large stone building itself uncomfortable.  They decided to use the great hall for semi-annual gatherings, and several avians now use the towers as perches, but they otherwise leave the castle alone.   The Hendry Family Adventurers continue to search for hengeyokai slaves to return them home.  The hengeyokai elders invited the family to use the castle, and the group now resides in the mage’s tower.   Kenneth adds that their party members Barry, Hendry Senior and Rainville are currently off on such a mission.  “Aw, I’m so sorry that we missed them.  Rainville and I really got along so well,” Mojo sarcastically states.   “And old Hendry Senior hasn’t seen Cassie since she killed him,” Lannon states.  “Maybe we shouldn’t be here when they return,” Timothy adds.

Hendry suggests that they teleport from here to the western edge of the Anti-magic shell, then exit the biosphere and stay with the druid they rescued, Chong-Tai, at his home until their magic recharges.  Ling offers to go speak to the Elders, to ensure that they will not be attacked while at the sphere wall.   Kenneth serves up a meal for the group, and afterwards talks to the group as Cassie and Hendry take a private walk around the castle.    When they return Mojo tells Cassie “Arrowboy will not be happy when he finds out about this.”  “Finds out what?” she answers, giving the others a very stern look to ensure their silence.  Ling returns to let them know it is safe, and the adventurers from the Silver Moon travel unhindered to the druid’s home.    The druid is happy to see them again, and says that there have been no slavers around for the past eight months.

On the morning of the 17th the Helm of Teleportation again functions and the group heads home.   Cassie opts to not tell Aradyn about her reunion with Hendry.  

THE END.


----------



## Silver Moon (May 31, 2003)

In our later module "League of Assassins" the family of Cheveyo (the part-minotaur/part-demon) finally caught up with him and the Silver Moon adventurers.   In the same module Hiroshi finally got to use a pair of the animal statues, and he also consumed the Potion of Youthfulness given to him by the party (as he was targeted by the assassins for having purchased Cheveyo).


----------



## Steverooo (Jul 20, 2003)

*Shew!*

Well, that was some tale!  90-some chapters?!?


----------



## Silver Moon (Nov 7, 2005)

Referenced in another thread so bumped for easier location.


----------



## Silver Moon (Oct 8, 2006)

Bumping this Story Hour for easy reference as it follows one that I had posted recently.   

As always, reader's comments are welcomed!


----------



## Silver Moon (Nov 25, 2006)

bump


----------



## Silver Moon (May 25, 2007)

Referenced elsewhere so am bumping the thread.


----------



## Silver Moon (Aug 31, 2007)

*Module 102: “Tiger by the tail" Played August 12, 2001 + January 6, 2002 (Games #782 & 799) * 

Part 1: September 29, 1018: 

It has been two-and-a-half week since the high-level party departed for the Orient. Activity on the island has continued, with party members busy getting their homes back together. All of the fallen timber has been converting into building lumber, building stones have been gathered or quarried, and architectural drawings have been completed for all of the new buildings. 

Included with construction plans are new houses for all fifty-five crew-members; a barracks for the thirty-four Jawlt navy enlisted personnel, individual quarters for the six Jawlt navy officers; docks for the four ships as well as visiting ships; farmhouses and barns for the six new farmers; a new tavern; reconstruction and expansion of the inn; a new general store; a new livery stable; reconstruction of YON church; and finally walls and fencing to identify the public vs. private sections of the island. 

With the approximately two hundred laborers available (including the ships’ crew; Jawlt navy sailors, Thenossian mercenaries, and twenty-four dwarven volunteers from both Nova and Zalpar) a schedule is set to get most of the exterior construction completed prior to the first major snowfall, which is anticipated for mid-December. Interior construction will continue throughout the winter. Spring will then be spent preparing the farmlands for planting and the construction of the walls and fences. Jerry will serve as the project manager, delegating construction team supervision to Silver Moon Ship Captain Jacob, Jawlt Navy Ship Captain Milner, the Zalparian dwarven construction worker Harback, Inn and Tavern keeper Henry, and the monk Luekia. 

Beulla, Jaime, Kharole and Vincenzo have been busy preparing the school for an influx of new students (the new farmers, the Jawlt Navy officers and some of the new crewmembers have families with children, as well as the addition of Prince Matthew). Alton and Silas have been repaired the newly acquired stagecoach, to be used daily to transport the children between the town and school (with Silas Junior continuously whining how they should use Alton’s Jeep instead, as it is more fun since it goes a lot faster). Having gotten a taste of “adventure” during the recent island escapades, Beulla’s daughter Janet has organized a group of the older children as a self-contained adventuring-team, under the name “Silver Moon: The Next Generation”, necessitating a change in the school curriculum to include team training sessions (with Isaiah suggesting that these teamwork sessions be mandatory for select party members as well). 

Instead of Cassie or Serita, those player’s character chooses Jaime (aka Mrs. Sweetness), much to the regret of Dennis’s player who comments “Look what Dennis will have to put up with.” The day begins with the characters of Blake, Blip, Dennismore, Guice and Jaime gathering at Jerry’s Café (the makeshift tarp and tent setup that he is using as an interim tavern until the weather gets too cold). Each of these four had the same dream the night before about needing to go to Jawltorn. Both Dennis and Guice’s players comment about how modules, which begin with dreams, are usually bad news for everyone. 

Since they are planning to now go to Jawltorn, Jerry says that he’ll give them a few thousand gold pieces to buy more booze with, as the construction crew is close to wiping out his current supply. “A few thousand, great..” says Dennis, holding out his hand. Jerry returns with a large sack of coins, looks at Blake, Blip and Dennis, and says “You know that old cliché about there being honor among thieves. Well, I don’t believe in clichés” and hands the bag to Jaime. 

They request the use of one of the ships to take them to Jawltorn. Jacob questions whether he can spare any of his men from construction detail to crew it, until Jerry points out that they are running low on alcohol. The ship Bronze Star is immediately assigned, with Hans and Ssam as the ship officers, along with ten crewmembers – five experienced and five of the new ones. Jaime and Blip gather some of their own handmade items to sell during the same trip. The ship sets sail late morning. 

September 30, 1018: 

The ship arrives in the city of Jawltorn mid-afternoon. Showing that their priorities are in order, the three thieves and Guice decide to go scout out the best place to buy the alcohol. Jaime yells out after them “If you guys get arrested I will be very angry, and have to put you into a time out.” “Who does she think we are, her kids?” comments Blip. Looking at Blip and Blake Dennis replies “Well, you two are short enough to be them.” 

After making arrangements to buy the booze the next day, they find Jaime. The players look to the DM and ask “The dream told us to come here. Where in the city are we most compelled to go?” “Other than jail, out of habit,” Tim comments. The DM says that there is no place in particular. Jaime suggests “Going to a church to seek divine guidance.” “I’d rather sit on a spike,” answers Dennis. 

The party debate staying at Kindor’s castle, but opt instead to find standard lodgings. They find rooms at the Inn of the Creaking Cricket, as Jaime says that a cricket is a good luck symbol. “Fine, as long as there aren’t any actual crickets keeping us awake,” comments Dennis. The group gets some supper, leading to a side conversation about the recent PBS documentary about hot dog stands, a follow-up documentary in a series that included ice cream stands, diners and amusement parks. 

October 1, 1018: 

During the night the five characters each have another dream, telling them that a messenger will approach them this evening at suppertime. In the meanwhile, they finalize the purchase of the booze and arrange to have it delivered to the ship. Blip and Jamie carry out their own business transactions with the homemade craft items. 

At suppertime all are gathered at a table in the inn, and are then joined by the monk Purge, who they have not seen in over two years. “Hello tall, dark and weird, long time no see,” says Dennis. “You wouldn’t happen to be the messenger we’re waiting for?” Jamie asks. “The one we are waiting for? What is this, a ghost from ‘A Christmas Carol’? comments Guice. Purge indicates that he is, and that he has been asked to lead them to a place a few miles outside of the city, where someone will meet them at midnight.” “Great, then there’s no huge hurry,” says Blip, “have a seat and get a bite,” says Blip. They ask if they should bring their stuff, to which Purge says he does not know, but they should probably be prepared for any eventuality. 

Shortly after sunset they reach the spot that Purge had been instructed to bring them, around two hundred yards off the road, a few miles northeast of the city’s northeastern gate. They stop in front of a rusty sword sticking out of the ground. “What’s with the pig-sticker?” asks Dennis. “It is a grave marker,” Purge replies. “How nice, a grave, just where I want to be after dark,” Guice says. “Whose grave?” asks Blip. Purge reads a small plaque affixed to a stone near the sword, which reads “Here lays the grave of Sir Goodfellow, a Paladin of YON”. 

This leads to a brief conversation of who Sir Goodfellow was. “Wasn’t he killed attacking a castle? asks Blip. “I believe he got run over by a wagon,” comments Blake. “No, he got killed by orcs while leading the party to Grammel, Says Dennis. “I think that was Denny” answers Guice. “Not me,” says Dennismore. “No, Denny not Dennis,” says Guice. Don’t you guys remember, we helped his ghost out before,” says Jamie, “He had us resurrect a bunch of people including my sister Beulla.” “Oh yeah,” says Dennis, “that was a long time ago.” 

Purge reminds them that the group who participated on that adventure included all present except for Guice. “Then why am I here?” Guice asks Purge. “Don’t look at me,” says Purge, “I just had a dream that told me to bring you guys here.” Jamie remembers that previously Sir Goodfellow appeared before them at midnight, and suggests that they wait until them. Dennis comments “I don’t know about this Scooby Doo kind of stuff, it’s always the black guy who gets killed first.” “There was no black guy in Scooby Doo?” Guice’s player adds. “Sure there was, when they teamed up with the Harlem Globetrotters,” the DM answers. 

October 2, 1018: 

At mid-night, the disembodied spirit of Sir. Goodfellow appears before the party. “Hello again,” the deep and melodic voice says. “Hello,” Jaime says in a perky voice, “Are you having a nice day?” “A nice day? Jaime, he’s dead,” comments Blip. 

Goodfellow thanks them all for answering his call, reminding them of the mission he had sent them on exactly five years and four months earlier. He says that that mission took place eight years following his death, but that mission was not done properly, so he was being made to wait another eight years. The gods took pity on him, and have only made him wait two-thirds of that amount of time before calling back together those to fix what had not been done right the previous time.” “You’re saying we screwed up?” says Blip. “Well, that’s kind of our motto,” comments Dennis. He then looks to Goodfellow and adds “Look buddy, you paid for the B-team, you get B-team results.” 

“What did we do wrong?” Jamie asks. Goodfellow explains how with the resurrection of one of the bodies, Vilicus Dulcis, the body was found in the town of Nottingham, in the basement of a house of ill repute, which was run by were-tigers. The party had been told that the were-tigers had great influence in the town, and the party left it that way, with the neutral-to-evil creatures still in charge. Now, over five years later, these creatures wield even greater power, and it is this situation that they need to correct.” 

“OK, that’s them, what about me?” comments Guice. Goodfellow explains how in addition to the other five present, the party on the previous mission included a cleric named Morrgan, but that he is now dead. Guice was chosen to fill his spot, as there are currently no Paladins on the Island, so a ranger was chosen as he was one of good alignment. “Gods help you all,” says Guice, shaking his head, “I’m your moral center!” 

Goodfellow explains how a total of six were-tigers now run the town. In addition to the four at the cathouse, there is another at the town’s main inn as well as one at the local hospital. Through these three places they have had access to all of the prominent people in the town, including the YON high priest. They have attacked each of these prominent people, enough to cause lycanthropy, but through the inn and hospital have continuously administered an antidote to keep this condition in check, with the people being under the control of the were-tigers without fully becoming lycanthropes themselves. Goodfellow says that the party needs to infiltrate this hospital and inn, to remove these antidote potions, to expose the were-tigers. 

Blip immediately sees the flaw of this plan, saying “Wait a minute, won’t that just turn ALL of the town into were-tigers? How will that make the situation better?” Goodfellow has no immediate answer, commenting “I don’t know. That is all I was instructed to tell you. Perhaps by making it more obvious that they have been exposed to lycanthropy they can then be cured before fully succumbing to it?” 

Jaime reminds everyone present that during the earlier mission they had personally promised the lycanthropes that they would not expose them. She turns to Goodfellow, asking “Are you now telling us to break our promise? How is that the lawful-good thing to do?” Again, Goodfellow has no immediate answer to this line of questioning. He reminds them that these lycanthropes are evil. “So are you saying that it is OK to lie to evil creatures?” asks Guice. “No,” says Goodfellow, and replies to Guice “YOU never made that promise”. “No, he didn’t, just the rest of us who he will be with,” comments Blip, “How does that make it any different?” 

Goodfellow says that he will have to ask these questions to the servants of YON that sent him here, but that he has been told that this is the only way that he will be allowed to move out of limbo and on to his preferred afterlife. He says that he will seek the answer to these questions and speak to them the following night at midnight. He suggests that they move on in the direction of Nottingham, as the full moon is only six days away, and at that point the were-tigers strength will be at its highest. The spirit then leaves. 

Blip is the first to speak, saying “Full moon in six days? Sounds like the best time for us to be there is two weeks after that.” “Goodfellow probably can’t wait that long,” says Jamie. “Why not?” asks Blip, “He’s been in limbo for over thirteen years, what difference do a few weeks make?” 

The group has a discussion about what to do next. Blip says that it doesn’t make sense that a party of mostly thieves, and no cleric, would be sent to cure a town of lycanthropy. “No, but we are the best qualified to steal this antidote,” says Dennis, “which we figure will only make things worse.” “This whole thing doesn’t make sense,” says Guice, “Why would lawful good deities ask you guys to break a promise that you made?” “For the greater good,” comments Purge. “Greater good my ass,” says Dennis, “there’s nothing in it for us, and who wants to make enemies of lycanthropes?” 

Jaime says that “We should help Goodfellow, but what really doesn’t make any sense is that YON and his followers have broken the promise that they made to him. They promised Sir. Goodfellow in 1013 that if we successfully did all that was asked of us, he would then be granted his afterlife. We did that, and they then reneged on their promise to him due to a technicality, which wasn’t even part of the original mission. Does that sound right? When do lawful-good gods break their word to their paladins?” 

The group discusses what to do next. Blake suggests just doing as asked, and heading towards Nottingham until the following night, when Sir. Goodfellow can get them answers to their questions. Jamie say that going to Nottingham sounds OK, but instead of opposing the were-tigers they should meet with them to discuss the situation. This sounds like a really bad idea to the others. The unanimous decision reached is to “sleep on it, and decide what to do in the morning.”


----------



## Silver Moon (Sep 9, 2007)

*Module 102: Part 2, October 3, 1018: * 


The group wakes up and discuss what to do next. Jaime suggests talking to the YON church. Dennis interjects “Why bother, those Lawful Good types never get anything done…no offense sweetie.” Jaime comments “That’s not what we teach the kids at our school.” Dennis replies “That’s one of the reasons I dropped out of school.” “WHAT,” Jaime exclaims, “You didn’t finish school! We don’t let anyone off of the island without at least a G.E.D. As soon as we get back I’m signing you up for classes. He answers “Look, if I ever need a diploma I’ll just steal one.” 

Blip comments “How do we know that was even Goodfellow?” This leads to a discussion about the sword burial marker, and who put it there, as nobody remembers seeing it in 1013. “Maybe you can ask that Wilma chick,” comments Guice. “You mean Ilma,” comments Jamie. “I think we need to find a YON cleric.” “This gets worse and worse” comment Guice. They decide to head back to the city, to the YON cathedral, to ask the High Priest Augusta. They enter the building, and an snooty cleric gives them the once over, and rudely asks what they want. “Tell Augusta that Jamie of the Silver Moon and her party wish an audience.” The cleric does so, and they are soon ushered into a room with the High Priest.” 

They inform him of what has happened, briefly describing the previous night’s encounter, as well as what they had done five years earlier. Dennismore carefully omits the part about borrowing the Rod of Resurrection from the YON shrine in 1013, and cringes when Jaime fills in that part. Augusta dispatches clerics to investigate both the status of the Rod as well as Goodfellow’s burial site. 

They have a brief discussion about Goodfellow, and Augusta confirms that he doesn’t really know anything about him, having not met the Silver Moon until a few months after he had died, their first meeting being when Kohlorahdooh’s troops attacked them at this Cathedral. As none of those present were with the Silver Moon at that time, Blip asks “Isn’t that what you got in trouble for, and executed.” “No,” he answers “I got in trouble and executed when I hired a group of losers from another continent for a non-lethal mission against Kindor that got bloody.” Guice slowly moves back and shirks, not wanting to remind Augusta that he had been part of that team from Liebercrantz. 

It takes a few hours for Augusta to get the information. He confirms that the YON church did hold a service for Goodfellow at the burial site, leaving the sword and marker, on the tenth anniversary of his death. “Why did it take so lomg?” asks Jaime. “Paperwork error,” comments Augusta, stating that the service three years earlier was held at the request of Goodfellow’s family. “Why weren’t we invited?” Jaime asks. Augusta reluctantly states “Err, well, his parents partially blame the Silver Moon for his death, so didn’t want you there.” 

Regarding the Rod, Augusta declares that it is at the shrine, and is nearly depleted of charges. This is a shock to everyone, with Jaime and Blip blurring out that “We were lied too. We were told that it would become fully recharged at the end of that mission.” “So you admit that you were responsible for depleting this item,” Augusta comments. “Only if you want to be a stickler for the truth,” states Dennis. “Look, we were lied too,” comments Blake. 

They decide that they need to speak again to the Spirit of Goodfellow, and ask Augusta if he will accompany them. He says that it sounds like he needs to speak to his deity, to try to ascertain the whereabouts of the Sir Goodfellow, but that he will assign a cleric to accompany them. A fifth level cleric named Ezekiel is assigned to them, who immediately gets annoyed at Dennis and Guice referring to him as “Zekey” and “The Zekester”. 

October 3, 1018, 12:00 A.M. 

The Spirit of Goodfellow arrives. Jamie immediately exclaims, “Somebody is lying to you.” He is taken aback by this greeting, and says “What?” Blip says, “You remember that Rod you had us take five years ago. It was never recharged, and now they’re pinning that on us.” “What, how could that be?” says the spirit. “Maybe because you’re a lying sack of doodoo,” says Dennis. 

They turn to Ezekiel, and say “Well.” The cleric casts a few spells, and confirms that the Spirit is both a type of undead, and lawful good in alignment. The party questions him about who he has been talking too. He says that he naturally believed them to be Servants of YON, as that is what they told him. “I could tell you I’m Lord Kindor, but that wouldn’t make it true,” Dennis exclaims. Guice presses him for more information, to which the Spirit says that these beings who spoke to him have been his only contacts in Limbo. “I think you need some new pen pals,” comments Jamie. 

“What did you get from them for answers to our questions?” Blip asks. Goodfellow says that he found out that they were to no exchange the lycanthropic antidotes with Holy Water, to cure the townspeople. The party discusses this, and consulting Ezekiel, confirm that “That wouldn’t work. Holy water by itself wouldn’t cure them.” Guice suggests “Maybe you should change your name from Goodfellow to Gullible-fellow.” 

“Where would we get the Holy Water?” asks Jamie. “Steal it” Dennis interjects. “Oh come on,” says Dennis “A Yonnie wouldn’t steal a pail of water even if he was on fire.” “He’d have to,” adds Guice, “Nobody else would put him out.” They tell the Spirit to “Go back to wherever you are, and we’ll try to find out the truth.” The Spirit of Goodfellow fades out. They all head back to the city, with Ezekiel putting them up in guest rooms for the night. 

October 3, 1018, 9:00 A.M. 

The High Priest Augusta joins them for breakfast. He says that he has spoken with Ilma, and that she has confirmed that Sir Goodfellow never arrived for his afterlife at the Plane of the Twin Paradises, the home plane of YON and his followers. “You’re telling us this whole thing is about him getting lost on the way home?” Jamie asks. “So where is he?” asks Blip. Augusta replies “She doesn’t know, but she’s looking into it. I’m to check back with her each day until she has an answer.” 

He then says that there is no point in them just sticking around in the city, as he has to make a visit to their Island anyway to consecrate the ground for the reconstructed church and that Timothy has also asked him to remove the evil barriers Roger placed in the Southpoint Island caves. He makes arrangements to be away from the Cathedral for the next week, and joins the group at their Ship the Bronze Star. Both Ezekiel and Purge say goodbye to the others. 

October 4, 1018: 

The ship Bronze Star arrives back on Silver Moon Island. Augusta shares Timothy and Isaiah’s temporary quarters 

October 5, 1018: 

A formal ceremony is held re-consecrating the YON church. As Augusta is technically the High Priest of Halla, the city where the eighty-two human construction workers are from, so they attend out of respect for his position, setting a new record for attendees at any YON service on the Island, (a record that will probably never be broken). 

October 6, 1018: 

Augusta accompanies the party to the Southpoint Island Caves. He is able to identify the barriers as “Pieces of Hell,” stating that Roger somehow managed to “overlap the two dimensions”. This also explains why the occupied Bags of Holding could not be thrown through them, as there were already two dimensions occupying that spot, so a third was blocked from entering. It is suggested by Guice that “Maybe we should leave one of these as a hamper for Narg’s socks.” Augusta is able to magically remove two of the four barriers this day. 

October 7, 1018: 

Augusta removes the other two barriers from the Southpoint Island caves. Touring the caves, the dwarven construction workers from both Zalpar and the town of Nova discuss the prospect of using these caves as their temporary quarters during the upcoming winter on the island. 

October 8, 1018: 

Augusta finally gets a response from Ilma. He tells that party that “Goodfellow was correct about being held in Limbo, but not by followers of YON. His spirit was apparently intercepted following his death by followers of Loki, who have been using it for mischief since then. Apparently Loki takes great amusement with causing minor trouble for other pantheons. She also said that these were tigers in Nottingham had been followers of Loki, who recently spurned him for another deity, so this current mission was a way of enacting revenge on them.” When asked what to do next, Augusta says that “Ilma says that she will try to find a way to get a message to either Thor or Odin, making them aware of what Loki has done, and let them put a stop to it.” Later that day the Bronze Star is dispatched to return Augusta to the City of Jawltorn. 

_[DM’s note: This module was quicker than I had planned as the players figured out the clues that things weren’t on the up-and-up. I also planned to do the final part of the Goodfellow trilogy, dealing with Loki, shortly thereafter, but still haven’t gotten around to it.]_


----------



## Silver Moon (Sep 19, 2007)

*Module 103: “Coronation” Game # 800 (1 game), Played January 13, 2002 - player dates October 26th 1018 to January 1st 1019 * 

Cast of Characters 
Alyssa, female human 2nd level spellcaster (TBD) 
Aradyn, male elf 6th level archer/ranger 
Bitsey, female half-elf 3rd level bard (2nd Edition) 
Blip, female gnome 4th level thief/illusionist 
Calvin, male human 0 level magic-user 
Cassie-Andra, female half-elf 8th level magic-user/cleric 
Dani, female half-elf 3rd/3rd level fighter/magic-user 
Guice, male elf 5th level ranger 
Han-Shang, male hengeyokai 2nd level - class TBD 
Lannon, male dwarf 8th level thief 
Mojo, male elf 7th level fighter 
Narg, male half-elf 8th level fighter 
Serita, female half-elf 9th level druid 
Vallessa, female elf 4th level archer/ranger 

Part 1: 

October 26th to December 29th, 1018: 

Activity on the island continues during this nine-week period, including the following: 

Framing and roofing us done for all new structures in the town; 
Construction is finished for three of the five planned docks; 
Construction is completed for all six barns, which are then filled with finished lumber, to be used in the spring for further construction projects; 
Construction to approximately half of the tavern is completed, with a make-shift wall erected between it and the section still being built, to have a usable tavern for the winter; 
Repairs are made to the Church of Yon; 
The repaired ship Golden Sun is sailed back from Gelorynth; 
The visiting dwarven workers from Nova and Zalpar move into the Southpoint Island caves, with daily transportation to and from the town arranged by the pegasi riders; 
Li-Tak’s daughters undergo extensive classroom training at the school, which in addition to self-defense and Silver Moon history classes, includes Common Tongue linguistics lessons from Hiroshi, and Hengeyokai history and ability classes by Ebony Shadow. 
Hiroshi’s family settles into the city, establishing a home in large building in the southwestern corner of the city, south of Cassie and Serita’s homes; 
Hiroshi is given the party’s Potion of Youthfulness, giving him the option of prolong his lifespan; 
The part-minotaur assumes the role of clerical-assistant to Vincenzo; and 
The drow Aleshear moves in with Dennismore and Lono. 

Additionally, Vallessa has a long talk with Aradyn, Fiona and Timothy regarding their Pegasi. She reminds them that, while they were away in the orient, she was boarding and caring for all four pegasi. As a direct result of the emotional mood swings brought on by Vallessa’s pregnancy, the three-year-old pegasi mare linked to her also experienced these emotions, which triggered her into the mating cycle. She says that a mating flight occurred between the mare and Timothy’s pegasi. Vallessa adds that “It was rather intense. It is a good thing that Timothy was away in the orient, and out of range of the emotional link, as the experience would probably have killed him.” 

“So, we there will be a new baby pegasus next summer,” Fiona states. “More than one,” Vallessa answers, gesturing to Aradyn and Fiona and continuing “As my mare is the daughter of your two and mentally linked to them as well. Her mating flight triggered them as well.” [A side conversation then follows, where it pointed out that since Biz, Guy, Jon and Steve each already have a character with a pegasus, then Kris and Tim should get the new ones. Kris suggests that the new foals be swapped with unrelated ones from the Cloudriders, to add more diversity to the bloodlines]. 

December 30, 1018 [last day of the year: all months in the Phlooredah calendar have 30 days]: 

The group of Aradyn, Blip, Cassie, Guice, Lannon, Mojo, Narg, Serita and Vallessa teleport to the city of Karjjil Valley, the capital of the Thenossia Lordholding, for the coronation of Queen Jennifer as the continent’s ruler. Before leaving Narg and Vallessa have a difference of opinion about her joining them, Narg being concerned about her traveling “in her condition.” Vallessa assures him that “I feel fine, and as a former Queen of Phlooredah my absence from the coronation would be seen as an insult.” “But are you sure you will be safe?” Narg asks. “Don’t be a schmuck,” Serita comments. Vallessa tells Serita “He may be a schmuck, but he’s mine schmuck”, then whispers to her “I think this protective thing is cute, not that I’ll actually follow one word of it.” 

Kindor arranges for the majority of his navy to take up position around Silver Moon Island during this time, to prevent a possible reoccurrence of the attack on the island while the “big guns” are away. 

The nine teleport away, and then settle into rooms at Grimway’s Inn, the place of lodging where they stayed during their last visit to this city, back in the summer of 1012. The party are joined for lunch at the Inn by Vallessa’s daughter Dani, and the other youngsters from Da’Bears. Vallessa explains how she had invited her daughter to attend the coronation, and that they traveled to Karjjil Valley from Eldamar City with the Dragonstalkers. 

The party recognize the other two teenage girls with her, Bitsey and Alyssa, but are unfamiliar with the pair of twelve-year-old boys who are acting as the girls servants. The boys are introduced as Calvin (who mutters about wanting to be a magic-user) and Hun-Shang (an oriental boy who exhibits poor public etiquette, scratching himself inappropriately, and sniffing at whoever gets near him). Both Cassie and Serita both recognize the name Hun-Shang from Mordenkainen’s Journal, reminding them of this one remaining “loose end” from that adventure, as this boy had been Mordenkainen’s Hengeyokai spy who had infiltrated the party as a stray dog that the tavernkeeper Henry adopted. When Henry sent his daughter Alyssa off to join the Da’Bears in August she brought her dog with her. 

Since the girls clearly know that this boy is more than just a boy is, Cassie and Serita choose to talk to them privately about this. They let the girls know that they are aware that this boy is also the dog “Scruffy”, and tell the girls about him having been placed with the party as a spy. The girls explain how they only discovered the dog’s Hengeyokai nature a few months ago, and how Hun-Shang has no memories of the prior four years, with his first recollections being on the ship with Da’Bears in August (this is consistent with the Hengeyokai at the Castle that Mordenkainen had controlled). The girls indicate that they have been teaching the boy about the world, and that the grown-ups at Patrick’s Sculpture Shop are unaware of his Hengeyokai nature, knowing him just as the dog Scruffy. The girls plead with the spellcasters to let them keep this a secret, saying that Hun-Shang is a nice boy, and that Calvin enjoys having a same-age roommate. Cassie and Serita reluctantly agree to this, but say that they will keep a very close eye on the situation. 

Following the meal Vallessa and Dani head off along for a private conversation, as the girl does not know yet about her mother’s pregnancy. Vallessa rejoins the other eight members of the Silver Moon late afternoon, as they had been invited for a private reception at Jennifer’s Palace (which the party is thankful that the Da’Bears kids have not been invited to). There are approximately one hundred guests at the reception, many of which the party recognize as nobles and aristocrats that they have met before. King Matthan is present, but none of his advisors are, with him spending most of the time with his son Prince Matthew. Throughout the evening he appears to be intentionally avoiding both the Silver Moon and Kindor. 

Teakas, the female dwarf fighter/cleric from the Dragonstalkers, asks Lannon to dance. The Yon High Priest Dominic asks Blip to dance. Jennifer dances with Mojo several times, stopping to re-introduce him to her elvan swordsman bodyguard, Diego, who she says “Will soon be leaving my employ.” 

Several hours into the event, Daniel Boyer, the aristocrat from the Cantage city of Pirna who is also the father of Vallessa's daughter Dani, approaches Narg. Narg hasn’t seen the man in six years, but remembers the warm reception he received when he was a guest at the man’s estate. Daniel asks to have a word with him in private. 

The two head out to a balcony, and light up cigars. Daniel begins with an apology, stating “I don’t mean to intrude on your private life but my daughter Dani spoke to me this afternoon about what is going on between you and Vallessa. Dani tends to act impulsively, without always using discretion, so please feel free to tell me to butt out and mind my own business.” Narg answers “Go ahead, speak what’s on your mind.” 

Daniel continues “Look, I’ve been where you are now. Thirty years ago I proposed marriage to Vallessa several times, both before and after her pregnancy with Dani, and she always turned me down. She had her reasons, wanting to bring shame her then husband, King Finny. Vallessa was the one who eventually encouraged me to marry my wife of the past quarter-century. Still, I often wonder if we made a mistake, and I’d hate to see her go and make the same mistake again, especially if it would bring her true happiness. Dani says that she has never seen her mother happier than when she is with you.” 

Narg replies “Well, thank you for expressing that, but I’ve asked Vallessa, so it’s pretty much up to her from here.” Daniel answers “Well, she won’t listen to you, as her boyfriend, or Dani, as her daughter, but she might listen to me. With your permission, I can speak to her about this.” “Any help from you would be appreciated,” Narg answers. The two finish their cigars, and return inside. Later that same evening Narg sees Daniel talking to Vallessa. 

January 1, 1019: 

Everyone gathers at the main place for the coronation. There are over a thousand people in attendance at the event, which utilizes the entire grand tower of the Thenossia Lordholder’s Castle [DM Note: This castle is modeled after the Castle of Richmond, in Yorkshire, England]. 

The nine members of the Silver Moon are seated with Kindor and the rest of the Jawlt Council. Kindor tells them that “All Lordholders haven’t attended one of these since the coronation of King Finny (Vallessa’s former husband) forty-five years ago. Thirty years ago many lorderholder’s boycotted King Kohlorahdooh’s coronation, and fifteen years ago it was held nine-months late because of Kohlorahdooh refusing to recognize Matthan as the new King. It’s too bad you missed that one, since you were the ones who brought it about, but I suspect that Toronas sent you away on a sea voyage at that time just so you would miss it. Several Lordholders boycotted that one too.”


----------



## Silver Moon (Sep 26, 2007)

*Part 2: January 1, 1019: * 

The ceremony begins, with the sound of trumpets. Matthan is sitting in the Ruler’s Throne (previously referred to as the King’s Thorne) while beside him sits Queen Jennifer in the Spouse's Throne (previously referred to as the Queen’s Throne). The first part of the ceremony consists of a High Priest from each of the major churches on the continent coming forward to bless the ceremony. 

An orchestra next begins playing several anthems, and a red velvet carpet is rolled forward. Lord Aldorn and Prince Matthan set forward, each carrying a velvet pillow. Kindor whispers to Narg and Lannon “I was wondering how they were going to do this, as this is when the reigning King and Queen traditionally pass their crowns to their successors.” 

Lord Aldorn begins referencing that he was the second elected ruler of the continent, and how it is a great honor to be asked to participate in the ceremony. He then recites the first part of the speech traditionally read by the reigning King, and holds forth his pillow, which Matthan places his Ruler’s Crown on. Prince Matthew steps forward, reciting the beginning of the speech traditionally read by the reigning Queen, and holds forth his pillow, which Jennifer places her Spouse's Crown on. Matthan then rises, and walks around Lord Aldorn, stopping before the Ruler’s Throne. Jennifer stands, and moves to the side, sitting on the Ruler’s Throne, as Matthan takes the Ruler’s Crown and places it on her head, completing the reigning King’s speech. Matthan then takes a seat in the Spouse's Throne, as Jennifer completes the reigning Queen’s speech, placing the Spouse's Crown on Matthan’s head. Lord Aldorn officially declares the Coronation to have officially transpired, and the orchestra breaks into further songs of pageantry. 

Queen Jennifer rises, and steps forward, for her first official proclamations as ruler. Heralds carry forward a large flag. The flag is comprised of a white rectangle, with a large blue oval in its center. Inside the oval is a silver map of the continent, with black lines dividing it into three sections. The blue oval also has a diagonal line moving out from the continent in both the northeast and southwest. 

Pages bring forward four large ornate chairs, with two each placed beside the thrones. Queen Jennifer announces that “For protection of the continent from external forces I am officially recognizing the Lordholder’s commanding the two largest fleets of warships, who will each hold the title of Admiral of the Queen’s Navy, with all duties and privileges thereof. She gestures for Matthan to Rise, and then points to the flag, to the northwestern portion of blue, declaring “Admiral Matthan will patrol the seas shown on the flag consisting of the western Thenossian coast, the coastlines of Kaloon, Cantage, and Eldamar, and the northern Kralt coast. 

She then gestures to Lord Kindor to come forward. He does, seating himself in the chair beside Jennifer. She points to the other section of ocean on the flag and declares “Admiral Kindor will patrol the seas shown on the flag consisting of the southern Thenossian coast, the coastline of Jawlt, Aldorn, and East, and the eastern Kralt coast.” Matthan and Kindor are then motioned to be seated. 

Queen Jennifer then announces that “In lieu of maintaining a standing army, I will be utilizing recognized adventuring teams of this continent to resolve internal conflicts that cannot be resolved through diplomatic channels. Would the three adventuring team liaisons please come forward.” Mojo, Aaron and Teakas each come forward and stand before the other three chairs. The Queen continues “Each of these individuals are prominent fighters but not the designated leader of their respective teams, which should help to prevent conflicts of interest between each team’s relationship to their own Lordholders. Each of these three will act as my liaison to their respective teams, and will carry the title of General of the Queen’s Army, with all duties and privileges thereof.” 

She turns to Mojo, and pointing to the southern part of the map states “General Mojo will be liaison to the group known as the Silver Moon, who will act on my behalf with the Thenossia, Jawlt and Aldorn Lordholdings.” She points to the northwestern section of the map, stating “General Teakas will be the liaison to the group known as the Dragonstalkers, and will act on my behalf with the Kaloon, Cantage and Eldamar Lordholdings.” She points to the northeastern section of the map, stating “General Aaron will be the liaison to the group known as the Elucidators, and will act on my behalf with the Zalpar, Kralt and East Lordholdings.” 

She then motions for ten pages to step forward, each of which is holding a black tunic. Each military leader is presented two tunics, each custom made for the size of the wearer. One tunic is decorative, made of silk and velvet with fine embroidery, and a functional one made of heavy leather. On the chest of each tunic is the blue oval with the silver continent map divided into the Lordholding groupings. Each leader’s tunic has highlighted in gold their own designated section. 
The Queen states “Each military leader will be wearing this tunic when on active duty on my behalf.” She then gestures for the five to take their seats. 

She next introduces the ancient dwarf Grimway, who she announces will be her Treasury Minister, saying that he has an important announcement. Grimway comes forward, citing that he has been Queen Jennifer’s Treasury Minister for the Thenossia Lordholding for several years, and that in the past year it has been brought to his attention that a counterfeiting ring has been operating on the continent. He explains that “A supply of Phlooredah gold coins bearing the portrait of either Lord Henri (Matthan’s father, issued from 1006 to 1011) or King Matthan (issued starting in 1012) as well as platinum coins bearing the portrait of either Lord Toronas (Matthan’s brother, issued from 1006 to 1011) or King Matthan (issued starting in 1012) have been found to actually be copper counterfeits, which are only gold or platinum plated.” Most of the assembled aristocrats and wealthy Lords gasp at this revelation. 

Grimway continues “The banks in Thenossia have worked with our Mage’s Guilds to create a magical device that can quickly detect the purity of any coin. The Guilds are now creating more of these devices, which will be sold at cost to the major financial centers in the Lordholdings. Beginning in April, for a three-month period, these banks will operate a currency exchange program, where all pure gold and platinum coins issued during the prior administration can be exchanged for new currency. The Phlooredah Usury Laws enacted under King Phlooredah that prevent charging for such transactions will be suspended for this exchange, to compensate the banks for the cost of the magical devices, with the allowable fee charged to be no more than one-percent, and we are recommending that it be half that amount. Following this period of exchange, in July, all gold and platinum coins issued by the prior administration will no longer be considered legal Phlooredah currency, which will thereby remove all of the counterfeit coins from circulation. Pure coins issued in those years could obviously still be melted down for the actual value of the metal.” 

Queen Jennifer announces that a meal has been prepared for all guests on the floors below, after which they can all return to this great hall for dancing. During the meal the Silver Moon members very discreetly discuss the counterfeiting situation, not wanting to draw any undo attention to the fact that they and Kindor were the culprits. They also decide to hold off on converting their newly acquired gold and platinum bars to coinage. Following the meal they all return to the great hall for dancing and cocktails. 

The reception begins, with people milling about in idle conversation. Mojo sees Matthan is currently alone, and cannot resist the opportunity to verbally spar with him. Mojo begins with the pointed comment “Hello Matthan, and how is the former ruler feeling today.” Matthan replies “Oh, Mojo, right? You work for Narg.” Mojo gestures to Narg, who is arm-in-arm with Vallessa about sixty feet away, and says “Narg and I adventure together. Don’t he and Vallessa make a fine couple?” Matthan answers “Until she tires of associating with his type.” Mojo answers “I don’t know about that, they are very happy together. What can I say, he has his Queen and I have my Queen, oh, excuse me, I guess technically she’s your Queen.” This comment makes Matthan’s face turn beet red with anger, which Ladies Pamela and Darlene see from across the room and hastily move in that direction. 

Mojo continues his barrage, saying “Now that you are no longer ruler I hope that you can find things to keep you busy.” Matthan answers “I have many responsibilities in my new role.” Mojo answers “Oh course you do, tell me, exactly when is high tea?” At this point both Pamela and Darlene arrive. Mojo’s says to them “Ah, I’ve been waiting for you two ladies,” as he thrusts his glass towards them, adding “Could you please freshen this for me.” Vallessa and Narg now notice these three around Mojo, and make their way over to them. 

Narg announces his approach with “Matthan, ladies, how pleasant to see each of you again.” Pamela icily tells him “Why yes, although I had hoped that we might meet under other circumstances.” Mojo exclaims, “Oh, pillow talk?” Narg quips “Well, we have been rather busy as of late, what with defeated the Arch-Mage Mordenkainen, although I might be able to now find the time for those of lesser power.” While this exchange is going on Vallessa discreetly slips a ring onto one of her fingers. 

Mojo asks Pamela “Now that you are no longer advisers to the ruler, what will you be doing with yourself?” She replies “I am sure we can find tasks worthy of us.” Mojo answers “Well yes, you could check with Jennifer. This hall will probably need cleaning up after the party.” 

Pamela decides to change opponents, and turns to Vallessa, saying “It has been a long time since you abruptly departed from the Cantage Lordholding. The regal city of Pirna has missed your presence. I hope you’ve been satisfied hanging out with those crude adventurers on that backwards Island.” Vallessa immediately answers, “Why I’ve been very happy with the Silver Moon. The Island is absolute paradise, a pleasant departure from a loud, noisy city and its…people.” Darlene says “And Pirna has done quite well without you.” Looking directly at Narg, Pamela adds “But you must be cognizant of how your current company will have an effect on your social status?” 

Vallessa immediately retorts “Oh, why yes,” as she waves her left hand into their faces, a large gold band with a good-sized diamond decorating her ring finger, and states “I believe that you’ve met my fiancée Narg. I would say that our social standing has probably risen considerably since yesterday.” Both Darlene and Pamela are surprised by this revelation (and Narg too for that matter). 

Narg quickly recovers, saying “Yes, we must be getting the invitations out soon,” and looking to Darlene, Matthan and Pamela adds “Of course, you’ll just be hearing about them.” Vallessa leans against Narg and says “I am so grateful to have found the man of my dreams. You single ladies may want to consider finding a man for yourselves too, after all, none of you are getting any younger.” 

With that, she hooks arms with Narg, and leads him away. Pamela also excuses herself, leaving Matthan, Mojo and Darlene. Mojo us just standing there dumbfounded, also still recovering from Vallessa’s news, and Matthan says “You look confused?” Mojo replies “Why yes,” as he gestures towards the departing Pamela and then saying loud enough for them to also hear “I was just trying to figure out if she was the witch or the flying monkey.” He then walks away. 

As Mojo makes his way around the room, informing the other Silver Moon members of the engagement, Narg and Vallessa find a private corner of the room to talk. Narg says “I guess we should start planning a wedding.” She replies “I just decided today to accept your proposal, let’s not rush the wedding.” The two then kiss. 

Narg says “I guess I should thank Dani and her father,” Narg states. “And a few others” she replies, showing him the ring. “Who else?” Narg asks. “Hiroshi and Serita,” Vallessa answers “When they went back to Chunming to get his family they picked this up for us. Serita has been carrying it around with her since then. She was the most influential in getting me to consider your proposal.” “How?” he asks. Vallessa answers “She told me about the night at the dwarven tavern that Hiroshi took you guys to, long before you found out about my pregnancy, where you refused the female companionship offered to you, considering yourself a one-woman man.” OK, I’ll thank her,” Narg very reluctantly states. 

Dani and her entourage of youngsters rush up to Vallessa to congratulate her. Having no tolerance for teenagers, Narg excuses himself, and goes to find Daniel. Narg thanks him for talking to Vallessa. Daniel says “I was glad to. I want nothing but the best for her.” He adds “This will also help my own home life better as well. My wife has never been comfortable about my past relationship with Vallessa. Things have improved during these past six years since she left Pirna for your Island, and your marriage should help to put my wife totally at ease.” 

Narg eventually finds Serita to thank her, offering her a drink. She eyes him suspiciously, saying “What’s wrong with the drink, did you spit or piss in it?” He politely says “Nothing is wrong, I owe you this, and a whole lot more.” Her high wisdom shines through, and she perceives what he is talking about, saying “Oh right.” She then starts to fidget, and tells him “Enough of this, can we just go back to being normal.” He readily agrees. 

As the night progresses Dominic continues to ask Blip for dances, which she appreciates at first, then begins to get annoyed with. He asks if she will be at the Spring wedding of his teammates Lynne and Ji-do-Kwan (Jaime’s brother) where he and Vincenzo will be officiating. She says that she probably will. Seeing the two of them together, Guice comments to Aradyn and Cassie “Looks like we’ve got another Yon cleric with a thing for gnomes.” Aradyn replies “Yeah, but since he’s also a gnome, of the opposite gender, I think it is OK.” Cassie adds “I don’t know if it is OK. Did you see the look on her face?” Guice comments “Well, he is old enough to be her grandfather.” “So he’s not a pervert,” Cassie adds, “Just a dirty old man.” 

The dwarf Teakas occupies much of Lannon’s time, although she makes it clear that the main reason is to divert unwanted attention from a very intoxicated Flashis, the dwarven member of the Elucidators. Flashis’s drunken sidekick, the Viking Torvald, asks Serita to dance, which she reluctantly agrees to. 

Dani approaches Guice, and asks him “Did you hear the big news?” Guice looks to the dance floor, saying “What? That somebody actually asked Serita to dance?” “No Narg and my mom are engaged!” She then rushes off, seeing Narg unoccupied, and talks her new “stepfather” into a dance. 

Jennifer dances several times with Mojo, with her flirting continuously with him during their conversation. At one point they are interrupted by her former bodyguard Diego, who is with a beautiful half-elvan woman. He thanks Jennifer for the “unexpected present”, and says that he will miss being her employee. Mojo asks “What was that all about?” Jennifer answers “He and the young lady are getting married. As a wedding present I gave them an estate along the coast in Halla. His fiancée was not comfortable with him continuing to work for me as a bodyguard once she found out exactly how closely he guarded my body.” “Oh really,” Mojo comments. The Queen replies “What can I say. Ever since I was a girl I’ve always had a thing for elves.” 

Jennifer lets Serita know that Grimway has arranged for Prince Matthew to be discreetly smuggled into the inn they are staying at, to return to the Island with the Silver Moon. 

_End Module 103_


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 31, 2007)

*Module 105: “Return of the Rod of the Seven Parts”*
(20 Year Anniversary Round Robin Module). Night One, March 24, 2002, Game # 808. 

March 27, 1019: 

Twelve weeks of character time have passed since the prior game, and Lannon's player has reached his 100th birthday. Narg's player says “He’s a dwarf, isn’t that like being six to a human?” 

It is early morning, shortly after dawn, and the vast majority of the party are still sleeping in their beds. Ilma, the winged warrior maiden of Yon (Ukko) appears in the rooms of most characters, wakes them, and instructs them to “Get your things, there is not much time.” She then waves her sword above their heads, and they teleport away. 

She next appears at Patrick’s Sculpture Shop in Eldamar City, getting most of the Da’Bears team. As Eric and Ryan are both familiar with who she is they tell the others to comply. Ilma then makes similar visits to the City of Chunming, the Chinese land near the biosphere, the caves of Liebercrantz, and a few other places on the world. 

The party find themselves on another plane, which many presume to be the elemental plane of air, as most of what surrounds them is sky and clouds. They are standing on some type of light-blue colored surface, solid enough to stand on but with a spongy feel to it. In addition to Ilma there are a total of forty-one present, including the majority of the members of the Silver Moon and Da’Bears adventuring teams. Also present are several past associates of theirs: the dwarf Duegar, former ship crewmember Toshiro Mitsubishi, the owl Hengeyokai Min-Mae, the falcon Hengeyokai Syrendel, and the human spaceman Ron Luther X5-0135 (last seen twelve years earlier). 

Narg turns to Ilma and asks “OK, why are we all here?” Ilma begins “As some of you may recall, a little over a year ago there was a cosmic crisis, where the deities were temporarily separated from their followers by a mystical barrier. The deities were prevented from breaching this barrier to stop the cause of this at its source, so a team of mortals from the Silver Moon were sent to accomplish this task (Module #95, “Grey Gold Finale”). Your team brought with you the powerful artifact, the Rod of the Seven Parts, but it failed to reach the destination with you.” 

“Yeah,” states Alton “It blew up, and killed that Bok Choi kid who was holding it.” “But he turned out to have been a spy for Mordenkainen, so I guess that was OK,” comment Cassie. Narg is flabbergasted, saying “What! You guys blew up the Rod!” Blake (the other one present who had also been on that mission) lamely tells Narg “Sorry.” 

Ilma interrupts “No, the Rod was not destroyed, you had just been erroneously told that. It was unable to breach the barrier because of its link to the gods.” Cassie ponders “I wonder how my crown got through?” Ilma does not answer. 

Ilma continues “Let me read you a brief history of that Artifact.” She draws a scroll from a pocket inside her cloak, and reads "The Wind Dukes of Aaqu are the legendary creators of this artifact. It is said that they constructed the Rod to use in the great battle of Pesh where Chaos and Law contended. There, the Rod was shattered and its parts scattered, but the enchantments on the item were such that nothing could actually destroy it.” 

She rolls up the scroll, stating “That was what happened this time as well. When the rod hit the barrier it disassembled, the impact of which killed the boy holding it, and the seven pieces then shot off in different directions to seven different locations on a variety of worlds. That was fine as far as Yon (Ukko) was concerned, as each piece of the rod is powerless without until attached to its adjacent pieces. However, that changed an hour ago.” “An hour ago?” exclaims Lannon. 

Ilma continues “Yes, that changed an hour ago, when a high priest of…” The DM then turns to the Co-DM to ask for the evil deities name. The Co-DM exclaims “Oops, I knew I forgot something. How about ‘Her Dread Majesty, Oxnard, Demigoddess of Headcheese and Dish Water!’?” That idea does not fly. “You’ve obviously never been offered Headcheese,” the Co-DM states. He is then handed a copy of Deities and Demigods, thumbing through and eventually choosing Kiputytto, the Goddess of sickness and mother of the plague, of the Finnish Pantheon. It is decided that this deity will work, but that since the name is hard to pronounce, they’ll keep the name Oxnard. 

Continuing yet again, “That changed an hour ago, when a high priest of Oxnard, the Finnish Goddess of sickness and mother of the plague, found one of the rod pieces. This priest contacted his deity to find out what it was. We fear that it will now be only a matter of time before they seek to obtain the other pieces of the rod and join them together. I am forbidden from interfering in the affairs of mortals, except for to counter the interference of evil deities, and so am now free to act. I have brought you all together so that you can form six different teams, who I will then send to the locations of the other six pieces of the rod to obtain them.” 

Narg says “Listen Ilma, that’s all fine, but it’s still real early in the morning. Do you think that you could maybe send somebody out for Starbucks?” Mojo turns to Narg and says “Of course it’s early in the morning. When the bards write the story you want it to say that it began at dawn. Who wants to hear an epic battle story that begins at tea time.” 

The characters then all split up into six separate teams (listed here in the order that they will be played during the next six weeks): 

The first team is the one to which Ilma says Ron Luther X5-0135 will be needed, which is then informally dubbed the ‘weirdo team’ with Guy throwing in Alton, followed by the three Henegyokai. Other characters are added, with the final team being comprised of Alton, Dennismore, Ebony, Lono, and Timothy from the Silver Moon, and past associates Min-Mae, Ron Luther and Syrendel. 

The second team is comprised of high-level Silver Moon members Isaiah, Kharole, Lannon, Mark, Narg and Serita, plus past associate Duegar. This team being informally dubbed ‘the big guns’. 

The third team is comprised of the Da’Bears members Bitsey, Dani, Eric, Ryan and Troyan. Given the presence of Alyssa, Bitsey and Dani the nickname becomes ‘the team with annoying teenage girls’. 

The fourth team is comprised of the other high-level Silver Moon members Blip, Blake, Cassie-Andra, Jerry, Kim-Sung, Mojo and Toshiro. This team is informally dubbed ‘the other big guns’. 

The fifth team is comprised of the mid-level Silver Moon members Aradyn, Freyland, Fiona, Guice, and Vincenzo. The Da’Bears leader Opal Silversteel decides to accompany this team. No informal nickname is thought up for this team (but we’ll work on it). 

The sixth team is comprised of the Da’Bears members of Benedict and Patrick. As Ilma indicates that the assignment for this team would be the most survivable for lower level characters, the newly recruited 2nd level Silver Moon members Ailsheir and Hiroshi choose to also accompany this team. Since several of these are low level characters, and four have never really been played before as PCs they are informally nicknamed ‘the new guys’. 

They then divide up party magic. Narg insists that the team with the teenage girls get one of the Rings of Regeneration because “If I let my fiancé's daughter Dani get killed a month before my wedding….well…I don’t want to think the consequences.” The other Ring is kept with the second team. Several of the lower level characters are given various protection devices that the party recently acquired. The three bags of holding are passed out to the second, third and fifth teams. The party prepare to depart. Ilma's suggest that each team spend a few minutes to reacquaint themselves with each other before she whisks them away.


Note - As this Round Robin module involves all PC's I've included this link to another thread that has the character descriptions:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=38410


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 10, 2008)

*Module 105 - Chapter 2,”Space, the Final Frontier“, March 27, 1019: * 

Module 105: “Return of the Rod of the Seven Parts” (20 Year Anniversary Round Robin Module). Game Night Two, March 31, 2002, Game # 809. DM: Player of Isaiah, Jerry, Freyland, Vallessa, Jamal & Dani. 

Cast of Characters: 
Alton, male human druid 
Dennismore, male elf thief 
Ebony Shadow, female hengeyokai (cat sub-race) ranger 
Lono, male elf fighter/thief 
Min-Mae, female hengeyokai (owl sub-race) magic-user 
Ron Luther X5-0135, male human fighter (and spaceman) 
Syrendel, female hengeyokai (falcon sub-race) ranger 
Timothy, male human cleric 

The game begins on another plane, which many presume to be the elemental plane of air, as most of what surrounds them is sky and clouds. They are standing on some type of light-blue colored surface, solid enough to stand on but with a spongy feel to it. The forty-one characters have split up into six separate teams. The first team is the one that Ilma said Ron would be needed in, informally dubbed the ‘weirdo team’. As they prepare to depart Ilma suggests that each team spend a few minutes to reacquaint themselves with each other before she whisks them away. 

Ron Luther X5-0135 begins, as it has been over eleven years since the party last saw him (and sixteen years player time). He reminds them of how he first arrived on this planet in the year 1006, when he and his nemesis Vaughn accidentally caused the destruction of their solar system, due the triggering of a doomsday device. Ron’s Pooka Monty brought him to this world. Monty then went back in time to find a friend for Ron, when he then met up with Narg. Ron was with the party for two years after that, leaving in 1008 to protect the Silver Moon from Vaughn. The party brings Ron up to speed as far as Vaughn’s death and recent return. 

Lono gets impatient, saying, “Let’s go. Chicks in the back, dark meat too (a reference to Dennismore).” This doesn’t exactly endear him to anyone. The others introduce themselves, with Lono paying minimum attention to whatever the hengeyokai have to say, responding to Min-Mae’s introduction as “Nice to meet you Chin-Chin”. Syrendel tells of her new mission in life, hunting evil mages. They all prepare to depart. Lono looks at the others and comments, “Yeah, I guess I can lead this group.” A few characters cough at hearing that. 

Ilma waves her sword above their heads, creating a circle of light, which then flows downward. Alton grabs some of this “light dust” and tries to eat it. They appear in a metal room, approximately 60 x 30 feet in size. This will look to be some type of storage room, with metal and plastic boxes and barrels through the room. Large metal double doors will be along both the corner ten feet of the short walls. Ilma wishes them luck, and then disappears. They begin to check out the boxes. 

A few rounds later one set of double doors open and a blonde hair man walks in. He is attired in black boots, with light blue pants, a white shirt, red tie, an unbuttoned long black overcoat, and maroon wrap-around sunglasses. The three hengeyokai immediately take cover behind boxes, as do a few other members of the party. He has a metal laser rifle in his hand, which he immediately points at Ron Luther, telling Ron to lower his own laser rifle. Lono begins to walk straight towards the man, saying “You’ll have to threaten us with more than just a broom handle, unless you are part of the New York City Police Department.” Ron yells over to Lono “It’s a laser gun, which could turn you into dust.” Lono jumps back, saying “Yikes, why didn’t you say so.” 

Three other men enter the room. Like the first, they are also attired in colorful synthetic clothing. One has gray hair and is wearing a fastened metallic blue overcoat, over light blue pants and black boots. The second has orange hair, and is attired in a gray jacket and light blue pants. The third has on high black boots, green pants, and a light blue shirt. He is also wearing a gray helmet with three silver horizontal round tubes attached to each side of it. They each have on maroon wrap around sunglasses. The man with the orange hair is holding a weapon similar to that of the blonde man, which is pointed at the party. 

The party attempts to talk to these men, who are elusive in their responses until a fifth man then arrives, who the blonde haired man calls “Commander.” This man is middle-aged, a bit heavy set, with black hair in a crew cut style, and wearing a gray suit. He begins to question the party, calling them “intruders” and accusing them of being in “his territory”. He then notices two of the women, and comment on the “Chippies”. The man in the blue overcoat notices the third woman, saying “there’s another chippie over here, it’s party time”. This has the group more than a little concern, which the leader says, “Grab the chippies and scrag the others.” 

“Hold on,” states Dennismore, “can’t we work something out?” Lono interjects “Yeah, here’s the deal. We trade you the women for our freedom.” “What,” Syrendel yells. “Be quiet, I’m negotiating,” Lono tells her. The two hengeyokai rangers have heard enough, and a battle begins, with both Ebony and Syrendel firing arrows. The blonde haired man fires his laser rifle point blank into Lono, hitting him for 10 points and knocking him back. The man with the gray helmet gets struck in the face with one of Ebony’s arrows. Dennismore turns invisible and begins to approach from the corner of the room. Syrendel draws her bow and fires at the leader. missing. The double doors in the rear of the room then suddenly open, causing Alton to yell out a profanity, assuming that they are now surrounded. 

From the doors in the rear of the room comes an armored dwarf riding on a flying scooter, very similar to Alton’s motorcycle but without the tires, and with a laser rifle mounted to the front of it. He fires a shot across the room and directly into the enemy with the helmet. “I guess he’s on our side” Timothy announces. The scooter flies quickly into the room, flying to a point in the middle of the room. This also makes him the sole target to the two men with laser rifles, who fire, one shot missing, and the other deflecting off of the scooter. 

Syrendel and Ebony continue to fire arrows, Ebony again hitting the one with the helmet and Syrendel striking the leader. Dennismore comes up on the back wall near the one with the gray helmet, who gets struck again by the laser on the scooter, dropping him at Dennis’s feet. Timothy casts a Hold Person spell on the enemies, which catches the leader, the one in the blue overcoat, and the one with the red hair. The leader, however, is then broken free of the hold as another of Syrendel’s arrows strikes him. Alton draw out his magical rope, and throws it at the leader, who has now drawn a laser pistol from inside of his suit. Min-Mae successfully tosses a sling bullet into the blonde man. 

As Dennismore slits the throat of the unconscious man with the helmet the scooter flies past the enemies and into the open corridor behind them. He then pivots around and hovers in the air as the blonde man fires up into him. The laser shot dissipates five feet in front of the scooter, with Ron exclaiming “He’s activated a shield around his craft”. Alton tugs on the rope, pulling the leader closer towards him, however the leader’s is more concerned with the scooter at the moment, as it fires a laser bolt point blank into him, causing him to fall and drop his pistol. As the man is going down Alton uses his full strength to yank the rope closer towards him. Both Ebony and Lono strike again at the blonde man with the laser rifle. 

Meanwhile, four more dwarves, wearing armor and uniforms similar to the man on the scooter and carrying laser rifles, charge into the room from the rear doors. They all run behind boxes, targeting their weapons forward. Timothy moves out of the way to let them pass. Dennis turns invisible again, and waits for Alton to drag the leader away from in front of the blonde man. 

The blonde man fires his laser weapon up into the scooter, the shot again dissipating. Alton has now dragged the leader closer to him, allowing the invisible Dennis to move up to and strike the Blonde man, doing a fair amount of damage. Meanwhile, Syrendel approaches the held orange haired man, and pulls the laser rifle from his hands, which thankfully does not break the hold. Ebony checks the gray helmeted man, finding him dead, and taking his laser pistol. 

The four other dwarves continue to charge into the room, two running up to Ron Luther X5-0135 and ordering him to lower his weapon, as the other two charge towards the front of the room. Syrendel walks up to the blonde man, shoves the barrel of the laser rifle into the side of the guy’s face, and orders him to surrender. The man immediately does so (not realizing that she has no knowledge of how to use the weapon). Lono grabs the man’s laser rifle. Alton has grabbed the leader. Min-Mae uses his sling to hit another enemy. 

Timothy tells the dwarves that Ron is with them, which causes them to ease off a bit. The dwarf leader instructs Ron to stow his weapon. Pointing the newly acquired weapon towards the dwarves, Lono says “How does this thing work.” The dwarf closest to him slaps the barrel down towards the floor saying “Don’t point that thing at people”. The rest of the party starts to tie up the two held ones before the spell wears off. “Who are you,” Alton asks the dwarves, as Syrendel excitedly tells Min-Mae “Did you see what I did with this?” Lono interjects “Yeah, it’s called a Gun of Human Influence.” 

The scooter flies back into the room and the doors are shut. The dwarven leader instructs one of the men “Captain, take care of the prisoners.” The man pulls out a short rod-type device, telling the party “This will put them to sleep.” He presses it against each ones face, and they immediately fall asleep. “Pretty handy thing you got there,” Dennis comments, as he picks up one of the remaining pistols. Alton checks the man with the blue overcoat, confiscating that man’s concealed laser pistol as well. 

The dwarf leader tells them that they are “Confederation Space Marines.” The women have no idea what any of those three words mean, and Alton tries to translate. Ebony begins to panic when she realizes that they are somewhere in the sky, and not on the ground. “Where exactly are we?” asks Lono. The dwarf answers “A Confederation Prison Sphere.” This causes Ebony to panic further, not wanting to ever again be made into a slave.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 15, 2008)

*Module 105 - Chapter 3, “The Hellstomers” * 

The dwarf introduces his team as “The Hellstormers”. He says that he is General Gral Hellstormer, and the others of his team are Major Wellstone, Captain Timmbar, and Sergeants Harback and Rondry. The party introduce themselves, but the names “Silver Moon” and “Phlooredah” mean nothing to these dwarves. The group tells them that they are looking for a magical rod. “We know, so are we,” Gral replies. 

Gral begins to explain to the party who he and his team are, and why there are there. As he does this, Ron Luther and Alton “translate” some of the technical jargon into words/explanations that the other Silver Moon characters understand. Similarly, Ebony (who has now spent five months with the Silver Moon) translates that further into terms that the other two hengeyokai will understand. 

Gral begins by explaining that “The Confederation is an organization of ninety-two different autonomous sentient worlds from seventy-eight different solar systems.” He tells the man on the scooter “Show them Sergeant”. The man presses some buttons, and from a light at the front of the scooter a starchart picture is projected onto the wall. Ebony panics, thinking that a window has mysteriously appeared in the room, until Alton calms her down, telling her “It’s like an illusion.” 

Gral continues, telling them that “Most of these solar systems are adjacent to each other, but there are a handful of outlier systems. There are also another twenty non-confederated worlds within the region of the Confederation, who are classified as neutral but restricted trading partners.” “What was that about a prison” Lono asks. Pointing to the unconscious men with the sunglasses Alton asks “Were they prisoners”. “No, their parents were,” answers Gral. “And what a wonderful upbringing they must have had,” Lono sarcastically comments. 

The Hellstormers explain that the party are all currently on a Confederation Prison Sphere. He says that the worlds of the Confederation send their prisoners away to spheres of this design which are each approximately one mile in diameter. Depending upon the physical size of the specific race each sphere can house up to 200,000 prisoners. Multiple spheres are then linked, in a variety of different configurations, by half mile diameter and length cylindrical Guard Tubes. Guard Tubes, in addition to housing the prison guards, are also where the docking mechanisms are for space craft, to limit the possibility of a prison escape. They then project pictures of several different configurations of multiple spheres and tubes. 

Gral then gives a short history lesson, saying that “A little over six decades ago the Confederation was attached by the Signor-Bram Alliance, an coalition of four warrior races bent on intergalactic conquest. These races had accumulated a massive fleet of heavily armed warships, and their leaders had far more combat experience than their Confederation Military counterparts. The tide of the war quickly tipped in the Alliance’s favor. Desperate times lead to desperate measures, and the Confederation negotiated an arrangement with the non-aligned Dentari, an amoral race of science-oriented beings who had descended from octopi rather than mammals.” A picture is then projected of a Dentari, a green creature with orange eyes, and four tentacles as feet and another four as arms. 

Gral continues “Two hundred top Dentari scientists were assigned to a group consisting of eight hundred of the Confederation’s top scientists, doctors and engineers, for the express purpose of designing new weapons and genetically engineering combat troops to fight the Alliance. A Dreadnaught, the largest class of vessel in the Confederation fleet, was assigned to this group. Dreadnaughts are approximately one-and-a-half miles long, one mile high, and one mile wide, and are typically used to ferry vessels and troops across great reaches of space. These massive vessels also have the most advanced of Confederation armaments. 

The Dentari required that sentient humanoids for used for their experiments so, despite the protests of the Confederation Humanitarian Council, were granted permission to use a prison sphere housing 120,000 of the most hard-core and non-rehabilitate human prisoners in the Confederation. This Dreadnaught, named the Illustrious, towed this sphere and its attached Guard Tube to a secret location in the uninhabited Bi-Trax III solar system, where they established a permanent orbit around the planet nearest the sun for use as a continuous energy source.” A picture of the Illustrious with the attached Guard Tube and Prison Sphere is then projected onto the wall. “Wow” Dennis exclaims. “What’s the name of the planet?” asks Lono. “It doesn’t have a name, it’s uninhabited,” Gral states. “Fine, I’ll call it Fred” Lono replies. 

Gral then says “As a result of this research project, significant advances were made in weapons technologies and put into service of the Confederation Military. The tide of the war quickly turned in favor of the Confederation, who thoroughly defeated the Alliance within a decade. However, before the war’s end, approximately four years after the Illustrious had begun its mission, a prison revolt occurred. Using experimental weapons, a group of cyborg prisoners (while a picture is projected of a half-skin, half-metal man) successfully overpowered their guards, and managed to disable the locking mechanisms and control shackles of the other prisoners. A bloody battle followed, during which the guards lost. They were, however, successful in activating the self-destruct mechanism in all three of the Illustrious’s engine rooms, permanently stranding the ship in its present location. 

The Confederation Military attempted, but was unable, to retake the vessel. This was because the prisoners were able to deploy experimental weapons on the Illustrious that were far more advanced than any of the Confederation. As the Confederation was also still fighting the Alliance at the time they had few additional resources to commit. After the war, it was decided to just avoid the ship and leave that part of space alone. That prison revolt occurred fifty-eight years ago. In the time since then the Bi-Trax III solar system has been marked on all Star Charts as a area to avoid, and the occupants of the Dreadnaught destroyed the few ships that ventured close. There was, however, one exception to this. 

Approximately fifteen years ago a small group of rogue anthropologists…” The party burst out laughing, not expecting to hear the phrase ‘rogue’ and ‘anthropologists’ used together. Multiple bad jokes are then made. Gral finally picks up the story again “A group of rogue anthropologists, using a cloaking technology, were able to infiltrate the vessel and secretly observe its occupants. After a month of study they departed and reported their findings. 

They deduced that in the years immediately following the revolt the overwhelming majority of the prisoners killed each other. The 120,000 prisoners had all been male, and viciously fought over the hundred-or-so human female scientists, doctors and engineers that survived the initial revolt. The surviving prisoners eventually formed a half-dozen separate gangs, each with approximately a thousand members, who carved out their own exclusive sections of the Dreadnaught, Guard Tube and Sphere. 

The gangs continued to have constant fights and loose alliances with the rival gangs. By the time that the anthropologists had arrived almost all of the original prisoners had died from either the continual gang warfare or from radiation poisoning caused by deteriorating shielding.” “Oh great,” comments Ebony, “In addition to being trapped in cell in the air, we will also now die of disease.” Gral says “No, the amounts of the radiation are so low that it would take years of exposure before it has any effect on you.” This does not seem to reassure her any. 

Gral continues “The six gangs were now comprised primarily of their second generation, totaling only one hundred to three hundred men per gang. There would be no third generation. The Dentari had been commissioned to produce a race of soldiers and prior to the revolt had genetically modified all prisoners to produce only male offspring. By the time of the anthropologists visit the few remaining women had passed their child-bearing years, so this current generation was also destined to be the last. Unlike their fathers, this generation did not appear to be suffering any ill effects of radiation other than their optic nerves, which had become mutated and required protective eye cover.” “So all we have to do is take off their glasses” comments Alton. 

Gral then says “The Confederation’s official position following the release of this report was to continue to leave the vessel alone and wait for the remaining occupants to die off. The military posted a small fleet to deter any and all ships from nearing this solar system. That worked, up until last week.” “Last week?” Min-Mae questions. Gral says “Yes, last week Mogart the Merciless, the villainous ruler of the non-confederated planet Screegrat, managed to infiltrate and steal three prototype power rods being examined at the Confederation Grand University on the plant Sapphire-Rex.” A picture of Mogart is shown on the wall (basically Ming the Merciless, from the old Flash Gordon serials. This prompts The DM’s wife to comment about not letting him use the Internet ever again.) 

The story continues “Mogart and his chief assistant Tiffany fled Sapphire-Rex in a Cardalon racing vessel, designed primarily for speed, with the Confederation Military in hot pursuit. Mogart was apparently aware that this solar system was deemed “off limits” to the Confederation, and saw it as a place to escape to. They managed to make it to the Bi-Trax III system, maneuvered past the scout force, and transmitted a plea for assistance to the Dreadnaught Illustrious. This transmission included a visual image of both himself and the female Tiffany, and seeing the female, the gang occupying most of the Guard Tube convinced him into docking his spacecraft there. 

The Confederation Military immediately employed long-range weapons to incapacitate Mograt’s craft, but the Illustrious was able to then pull in and dock the vessel with a tractor beam.. The Confederation next contacted my team, the Hellstormers, to pick up the pieces of this mess. The Confederation Council has some concern that the inhabitants of this ship may be able to employ the power rods or repair Mogart’s vessel, but their real concern is that Tiffany will now mother a whole new generation of these enemies. She is of a very long-lived race, similar to the high elves of your world, and her hybrid offspring could potentially have a lifespan of many centuries.” “Wait a minute, how do you know about the high elves of our world?” Dennis asks. Gral answers “Because it’s the same world that we Hellstormers came from.” 

“Hold on, you said that you never heard of Phlooredah” states Timothy. Gral answers “No, it must be from another part of the world than we know, we are from a place called New Rockhome.” This leads to a discussion by the party, with them stating that New Rockhome is part of Zalpar. “The Zalpar Kingdom is adjacent to the New Rockhome Kingdom,” Gral answers. 

“What year did you come from?” asks Alton. The dwarves explain that, based on the Aldornian Calendar, they came from the year 873 and have been here for six years. They served in the New Rockhome Army during the great wars known as the “Uprisings of Evil”, and had been on a mission from King Telbar inside of Mount Karjjil in the year 873 when they fell through a through a dimensional gate into this universe. The party explains that it is now the year 1019, and that 146 years have past since then, despite the fact that these dwarves have only been in this universe for six years. They point out that King Telbar still rules the New Rockhome dwarves, as he was resurrected in the year 1012 after being dead for 138 years (thus, he died in the war the year after Gral’s team fell through the gate). 

Gral explains how his team, which originally numbered seven and have been serving as an elite squadron for the Confederation Space Marines since shortly after their arrival here. They were chosen for this particular mission because one of the power rods has the same quantum signature as they did, indicating that it recently had come from their home world. The scooter has a quantum-tracker to locate this rod, which attunes itself to the signature of its user. It was this that led them to the adventuring party, as they picked up the influx of new quantum signatures from their same home world.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 25, 2008)

*Module 105 - Chapter 4, “Looking for Mogart” * 

Gral relates the other details of the mission. The Confederation fears that the evil genius Mogart might be able to put some of the Dentari science to use to either create clones or to reverse the genetic modification that resulted in only male offspring. The Hellstormers were sent to either capture Mogart and Tiffany or kill them if necessary, to permanently incapacitate Mogart’s ship, and to also retrieve the power rods if they can be found. 

He concludes with “We have now been on this vessel for four days. We believe that the rod is still in the possession of either Mogart, Tiffany or their Cardalon pilot, and that this trio of individuals has changed hands among the different gangs since their arrival. Since our arrival we have had several firefights against the prisoners, from at least three different gangs. We began in the Guard Tube, moved to the Illustrious for two days, then returned to the Guard Tube and have only just now moved onto the Prison Sphere. 

“So where is this rod now?” asks Lono. “Let’s find out,” Gral states, “Sergeant, exclude all quantum signatures in this room and do another scan.” Harback does so, finding that the rod piece is now back on the Illustrious, apparently now in the possession of the gang controlling the Main Bridge. “Damn,” Gral exclaims, “We haven’t directly encountered that gang yet, but have discovered that this particular gang is apparently affiliated with a group of four surviving Dentari and a several dozen of their Zelwick servants, Zelwick are a race similar to Goblins. Until we got here the Confederation was unaware that any Dentari had survived the initial prison revolt.” 

The party asks to see the diagram again of the ship, with Gral pointing out the location of the bridge. They ponder about the best way to get there. Gral says that the fastest way is “outside”, with Ebony saying “Wait, you said there was no air out there.” “There’s not.” Gral answers, “We all get in a Bag of Holding, and Sergeant Harback flies us on his scooter.” “We don’t have a Bag of Holding with us, or a scooter,” comments Alton. “No, but he (pointing to Ron) has a space suit that can fly, and while we won’t all fit into a bag, but one member of my team could go with you, and Harback can then fly over later to pick up him and the bag.” 

The party consider this strategy. Major Wellstone reminds his General that they previously came across a secret room on the Illustrious containing four suits of experimental battle armor, which the gangs apparently never found. Unfortunately the suits were designed for humans, so were a bit too big and narrow to be used by the dwarven squad. The party indicates an interest in these as well. They also recommend that the Guard Tube be separated from the Illustrious, to limit the amount of potential enemies. General Hellstormer says that his squad can do that, and puts Major Wellstone in charge, deciding to accompany the Silver Moon himself. 

They head outside of the vessel with Ron Luther’s Jet Pack flying them to an airlock on the Illustrious, which he forces open with his laser rifle. Once he is safely inside, in an oxygen environment, he lets the others out of the Bag of Holding. Gral leads the party to the secret chamber with the battle suits. The room with the suits are behind a secret panel off from an auxiliary maintenance shaft, which even the dwarf has to crouch to walk through. The fours suits are examined. 

The suits are large and bulky, but light weight to wear when powered up. As they are made of a plastic polymer, they will not interfere with Alton’s Druid spells, as metal armor would, so he opts to take one. Syrendel and Min-Mae decided that the extra protection would be preferable and each take one, especially once they conclude they could quickly exit through the head visor if they transform into their bird forms. Ebony, who finds normal clothing too confining, has no desire to put on a suit. As these suits lack any type of flight capacity Ron chooses to keep his own. Lono opts to take the fourth suit. 

General Hellstormer explains how each suit has the ability to absorb considerable damage (90 points worth) before loosing power. Each suit also includes a built in laser rifle, three of which also have an energy blade sword attached. Each suit also has one additional piece of technology attached, but Gral explains that they don’t really have time for his to explain how to use these. Once they put the suits on Gral gives them instruction in each ones use, as well as telling the others how to use the other energy weapons that they confiscated. He tunes the helmet radios in each suit to the same frequency that he is using on the communicator built into his gauntlet, and has Ron Luther also tune in to the same frequency. 

General Hellstormer contacts his other team, who have managed to make it to the intersection of the prison sphere and guard tube, and are currently in a firefight with a gang guarding that section. They indicate that it may take them a while to get to the other end of the guard shaft to plant the explosives to separate these sections. Gral tells them to proceed. 

The General then leads the group up ten levels, to the level of the bridge, which they approach through a four by four foot ventilation shaft. From the ventilation shaft, located twenty feet up, along the back wall twenty-five feet from the port wall, they look below to the bridge. The bridge is huge, approximately 300 feet wide, 80 to 100 to 150 feet long and 80 feet high. The entire front section of the the bridge consist of four view screens, each 60x60 feet square (with a ten foot wide bar between ach). They see two doorways on the port wall and two doorways on the starboard wall. They work to unfasten the bolts holding the lower part of the grate covering the shaft. 

Present on the bridge below are: 

Five members of the gang controlling this section of the Illustrious, standing in the center of the bridge. 

Two more gang members wearing mega-battle suits, copper colored suits larger than those found by the party, with more lethal looking weapons attached. Each of these is standing in an archway between the front view screens. 

One large robotic contraptions, fifteen feet high, with cannon-style weapons mounted on each shoulder. It is standing along the center of the back wall. 

One Dentari and three Zelwick servants standing at a table to the left center of the bridge. The Dentari appears to be examining the three control rods 

Mogart, Tiffany and their Cardalon pilot being held captive. The Cardalon pilot is fully enclosed in a spacesuit, as he breathes something other than oxygen. They are being guarded by a cyborg and another robotic contraption, this one twelve feet high with some type of sword attached to his hand. 


Lono comments that the odds, seventeen-to-nine, seem about right. Their biggest liability is the narrowness of the shaft, allowing no more than two at the front. Gral says that the bridge on Dreadnaughts are symmetrical, so there would be another shaft on the back wall on the other side of the bridge, and that he could lead a team there. The party decides to send a team there, to create a distraction so that Dennis can attempt to steal the rods. They send the three Hengeyokai with the General. It takes nearly a hour until he signals their arrival at a second grate, where he removes all of the bolts to the grate, holding it in place by hand. 

Back at the first grate, they have had time to strategize. The bottom of he grate is pushed out just far enough for an invisible Dennismore to be lowered down on the invisible magical rope, which he then pulls down to himself. They all panic, when one of the large mega-battle suited men along with the gang leader and one of the Zelwick begin to move in his direction, but this trio continue to and through a port doorway, leaving the bridge. 

They all give Dennismore a while to make his way invisibly over to table with the Dentari and the two remaining Zelwick. Alton instructs the General to begin their distraction. He instructs both Ebony and Syrendel to “Take your first shot, then I’ll move the grate out of the way.” They decide to target the group closest to them, namely the cyborg and robot guarding Mogart, Tiffany and the Cardalon pilot.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 6, 2008)

*Module 105, Chapter 5, “Battle on the Bridge” * 

Syrendel targets the robot.  Ebony, remembering General Hellstormer’s primary mission, decides that eliminating the female Tiffany should be her main objective, and targets the woman.   The two fire, with Ebony’s arrow flying perfectly, striking Tiffany’s back as she lets out a scream.   Syrendel has less success, as she has never used this type of weapon before.  The laser rifle misses the robot completely, striking the Cardalon pilot.  This does make for quite the distraction, as the rupture of his space suit causes it to immediately depressurize, and he cartwheels across the bridge before collapsing.  The DM says “Congratulations.  Of the fourteen people on the bridge you’ve managed to stop the only two who weren’t a threat to your group.”

The downside of this initial assault is that the Dentari immediately grabs up the three rods with three of his tentacles, causing Dennis’s player to let out a profanity.     Gral starts to move the heavy grate, and Syrendel decides to make room for the others by jumping down onto the bridge.  The armor protects her from the impact of the twenty-foot fall down, however as she lands the armor does pinch into her for a few hit points of damage.    Above, Ebony fires again towards Tiffany, hitting her again, which causes Mogart to move over and block her, using himself as a shield.  The robot pivots around and moves towards Syrendel.   Min-Mae decides to jump down to assist. 

Dennis moves in to the Dentari for a backstab, and hits, buts does minimal damage.  Timothy casts a Prayer spell to help his allies.  Now that they can see where Dennis is, both Alton and Lono decide to help him, and both fire their laser rifles.   As with Syrendel, having never fired these things before, their first shots are wall off target, with Alton’s striking the floor way short, and Lono’s hitting and killing one of the Zelwick.   The Dentari chooses to run away, and with his four leg tentacles rapidly moves across the bridge, at a speed far faster than Dennis can move. 

The large robot by the back wall, with the two laser canons on its shoulders, pivots around and targets the canons on Min-Mae.  Ebony fires two arrows at Mogart, one hitting him. Lono takes another shot at the Dentari, but again misses, this time obliterating the table that the rods had previously been sitting on.   Alton decides to try a spell to stop the Dentari.  Assuming that a rapid change in temperature will effect an octopus-related creature, he uses a control temperature to raise the temp in front of where the Dentari is running.    This works to some extent, as the Dentari becomes temporarily disoriented and drops one of the three rods.   

Syrendel has taken one hit from the robots laser rifle, and charges forward, thrusting her rifle into the creature and firing.   The robot is still active, but cannot move away, as Syrendel’s rifle is now inside of it.  It uses its own attached rifle as a club to try to strike her.   Min-Mae fires a shot at the larger robot, missing it, as it takes two laser cannon shots at her, both hitting, for a total of twenty points.   Lono jumps down to the bridge below. As Alton fires again at the Dentari, missing it. 

Dennis grabs the rod that fell to the ground, as Lono fires a laser rifle shot at the Dentari, missing and tearing up a section of the floor.   Ebony fires two more arrows at Mogart, one dropping him and Tiffany.  Min-Mae successfully fires into the large robot, but it manages to fire back, again hitting her for twenty points of damage.   Syrendel fires again directly into the robot, doing it considerable damage.   

Meanwhile, the cyborg makes a thirty-foot high leap up to the ventilation shaft with Ebony and Gral.   Seeing it coming, Gral swings his laser rife upward, and shoves it directly into the non-metal part of the Cyborg’s chin as it lands at the end of the shaft.  He then fires point blank, blowing the creature’s head off, and it falls to the bridge below.   

Both Lono and Alton take unsuccessful shots at the fleeing Dentari.   Dennis uses his rope to lasso the Dentari.  Ebony fires at the robot shooting at Min-Mae.  Both arrows hit, but just bounce off of the creature.  Meanwhile, Min-Mae hits it again, and manages to dodge the two cannon shots this round.   Syrendel takes a final shot into her robot, causing it to stop.  A very wounded Tiffany helps Mogart to his feet and the two continue to move to a door on the starboard wall.    

Lono fires again at the Dentari.  He misses, the shot going high, and continuing for another fifty feet to the closest of the four view screens.   The screen cracks, shatters, and explodes, with all of the oxygen in the rapidly decompressing room rushing out and into the vacuum of space.   The visors in all of the space suits automatically close.    As a lightweight elf, and being close to this shattered view screen, Dennismore is pull off his feet and into the air along with the Dentari and a Zelwick near him.   Ron sees this, and with his jets on maximum, flies after and grabs Dennismore before he is pulled out into space.   

Dennis maintains a grip on the rope, pulling the Dentari back with him and Ron.  Ron flies back into the ventilation shaft.  He uses his radio to communicate to Alton, telling the druid to take the Dentari and follow, as he grabs Timothy in addition to Dennismore, to fly them to safety as fast as possible before they suffocate. 

General Hellstormer is unable to maintain his grip on the wall of the other ventilation shaft, and is propelled out onto the bridge.  His falls to the ground below is with minimal impact due to being  simultaneous pulled along with the escaping air.  He uses the communications device on his armor to call for help, with Syrendel rushing over and grabbing him before he can be ejected out into space.  Gral hands her his Bag of Holding to hold.  As the remaining air in the room rapidly exits he hands her the Bag of Holding, and he climbs inside it with Ebony.  Syrendel also grabs Mogart and Tiffany, and throws them into the Bag of Holding.  Syrendel joins up with Min-Mae, and the two exit the bridge through a port side doorway.  Lono is the only party member left on the bridge, and he exits through a starboard side doorway.  

In the airshaft above, Ron Luther continues to hold both Dennis and Timothy under each of his arms, as his boot jets propel him down the shaft for several hundred feet, fighting the vacuum as the remaining air rushes against them.  The party is now separated into four groups, but are still in active communication with each other as a result of the radios in the helmets of the five space suits.


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 1, 2008)

*Module 105, Chapter 6, "Back Together"* 

Ron Luther flies onward with Dennnismore and Timothy as they make their way through the various ship's corridors as quickly as possible given the rapidly escaping air. They reach corridor where the doors have been shut by the station's controls to prevent decompression, where Ron works frantically to unlock the doors before Dennis and Timothy suffocate. Dennis passes out before the doors open but Timothy remains conscious and is able to cast a cure spell to revive Dennis once they are safely on the other side with the doors shut again. 

Syrendel carries General Hellstormer and alongside Min-Mae they too travel until they find a shut door which they use the armor's strength to open and then re-close behind them. Hellstormer had been holding is breathe and is relieved to be able to breathe again. He calls up a schematic diagram of this part of the space station to determine exactly where they now are and then contacting the others. 

The armored Alton carries the Dantari through the station but the creature perishes from the lack of oxygen, still gripping the rods in his tentacles like a vice. Alton ties two of the other tentacles together and slings the creature over his arm like a backpack. He describes his present location to Hellstormer who determines exactly where they now are and what way to go to rejoin the others. 

Lono has managed to grab the body of the space-elf Tiffany and carries her along with him, planning to search her body at a later point for anything of value. Unlike the others, he takes his time exploring the space station on his journey to find the others, seeing what else he can find and take along the way. 

All except Lono soon join up in a large interior room. The rods are taken from the Dantari and briefly examined, determined to still be in working order. Lono eventually reaches the other. Timothy heads over to Tiffany’s body, and announces that she is somehow still alive. Hellstormer explains that the space-elf race can live outside of a oxygen environment, similar to how sea-elves can live both above and blow the sea. Timothy casts a Cure Spell onto her. 

Hellstormer’s troops soon join back up with the others. They discuss all returning to Phlooredah, but Hellstormer says that his team has other obligations in this universe that they still need to fulfill. His team engineer fixes the controls in one of the magical rods and gives it to the Silver Moon Adventurers. Hellstormer says “If you should ever have need of us this device can be used to communicate and then open a dimensional rift. Hopefully we will see one another again.” 

A debate then ensues as to what to do with Tiffany, as Hellstormer and his men no longer have the means to transport her back to their ship and plan to kill her to keep her out of the hands of the prisoners. Timothy strongly objects. Lono objects too saying “I went to the effort of getting a girl, I plan to keep her.” Hellstormer does not object. Ilma appears and waves her sword, the members of the Silver Moon plus Tiffany departing.


----------



## Silver Moon (Apr 2, 2008)

*Module 105: “Return of the Rod of the Seven Parts” (20 Year Anniversary Module).  Night Three of Elven, April 7, 2002, Game # 810.  * 

Cast of Characters
Duegar, male dwarf fighter 
Isaiah, male human cleric 
Kharole, female elf magic-user 
Lannon, male dwarf thief 
Mark, male half-elf ranger 
Serita, female half-elf druid 
Shamus O’Doggerel, male human fighter 


March 27, 1019:

The party find themselves on another plane, which many presume to be the elemental plane of air, as most of what surrounds them is sky and clouds.   They are standing on some type of light-blue colored surface, solid enough to stand on but with a spongy feel to it.  

The second team is preparing to depart.  As it is comprised of high-level Silver Moon members the team is informally dubbed ‘the big guns.’   As some of them have not adventured together before Ilma's suggest that the team spend a few minutes to reacquaint themselves with each other before she whisks them away. 

Most of the characters know each other, but Duegar and Isaiah had not met before.  Duegar gives him a brief explanation, stating that he is from the Dwarven Clan of the Pickled Herring.   Isaiah begins a long-winded explanation of who he is.  After about five minutes Duegar pulls a cinnamon bun out of his backpack and shoves it into Isaiah’s mouth. 

Serita begins to harass Ilma, who decides to transport them all to their destination in order to shut her up.  They arrive in an open plain, with hills and mountains in the distance.  Serita continues to press Ilma for details about the rod, and its current location.   Ilma is unspecific in her answers and Serita sarcastically yelling “You’re a big bloody help!”   

“What should we do now?” Mark inquires.  Duegar asks “Can you get us breakfast?”   She ignores him, and he walks over to her and tugs on one of her wings, saying “Hey, I was asking about breakfast.”   She yells at him “Don’t touch the wings, you dirty little man,” and waves her fingers at him.  He and all of his possession instantly become clean and spotless, with a shiny gleam coming off of all metallic objects.   He screams, yelling “Nobody does something like that to one of the Clan of the Pickled Herring.”  She replies “Keep it up, and I’ll bring your fish back to life.  Look, I don’t have time for this, I still have other groups to transport.”

“OK, where exactly are we?” Isaiah asks.    She replies “On the continent to your west, not far from the Lieberkrantz group, but thirty-seven years back in time.”   “WHAT!, exactly what is this you’ve committed us for!” Serita yells.   Isaiah says “Ignore her, Ilma, we trust you.”  Serita yells “This stupid blind faithful idiot doesn’t speak for me.”   Ilma says “The rod piece you are looking for is nearby, at an evil temple that is still being constructed.    There is a man nearby who will assist you.”    Duegar continues to harass Ilma, so she follows through on her threat, bringing his fish back to life and also allowing it to breathe air.   She then departs.

Duegar complains about still needed breakfast, and begins to dump and pull a variety of breakfast foods out of his pack.   As some of it looks very similar to food they saw him stuff in there five months earlier they decide to pass.  They then notice that with Ilma’s ‘cleanliness’ spell on him the stale and moldy food suddenly becomes fresh again as he touches it.  Despite this, since he has still touched it, they opt to pass. 

A man approaches, introducing himself as Shamus O’Doggerel.  “How do you do, Mr. O’Doggerel”  Isaiah states.  “Call me Shamus,” the man replies in a thick Irish accent.  “And how did you come to be here?” Serita asks.   He tells of an angel that appeared before him, which the group interprets as Ilma.   He says that he has seen this temple being constructed from a distance, and can lead them in that direction.   

Duegar continues to complain about his “Curse of Cleanliness”, saying that it was totally unnecessary, as he had a bath just half-a-year earlier.  Lannon replies “I know, I bathed with you” (at the Mitsubishi family guest pool).  “I dinna think I wan’a hear bout that” states Shamus.  “Are you sure you want to admit to having done anything with him?” Serita asks Lannon.  Upon reflection, Lannon says “OK, I can neither confirm or deny it.”  

They asks Shamus about where he is from.  He mentions coming from a far away land, where everyone was dirt poor, and how he is in no big hurry to get back there.  He mentions having spent some time with a group of adventurers who lived in a strange teleporting castle, but how very little time was spent on adventures with most of their time just being getting drunk.   Biz, who had played in the same D&D variant system group where Tim played Shamus, asks if the reference made was about the characters or the players.  “Both,” Tim replies. 

They ask Shamus what he knows about the temple.  His information is very spotty, but he thinks that they have something to do with worshipping an evil horned devil.   He says that the temple radiates evil, which Isaiah begins to sense as they get closer.   Shamus says that the Rod piece that they are looking for fell out of the sky and crashed through the roof of the structure. 

They decide to try the direct approach, soon running into a few orcs.  Lannon tells the orcs “My name is Lannon, you killed my clan, prepare to die.”  The orc leader just looks indifferently towards him, and replies  “No conversions tonight.  Come back tomorrow.”  The homicidal dwarf charges into the orc, slaying it.  The orcs run away, with Lannon yelling after them “Come back here, you’re not dead yet.”  The orcs charge towards others, yelling “The coverts are attacking.”  Lannon rapidly pursues, charging into them with a vengeance.   One of the players comments that “Should we hold up the 1-800 number to let people know where to order the Dwarf-O-Matic”. 

Duegar chooses to join Lannon in the carnage, and wanders into the fray, yelling to the dwarves that “For you this will be a death worse than fate.”  The party notices that none of the blood and guts flying from Duegar’s weapons attach to his spotless armor and person.   One orc yells out “Stop, this is my first day.”  “And your last day,” Lannon adds, cleaving it in two.  The battle ends, and the rest of the party approach the two dwarves.   They conclude that the orcs were part of the castle construction detail.   They can now get a closer look at the structure, which is massive, and close to completion.   

Serita contemplates changing into a bird and flying inside the building to look for it.  Shamus asks “What exactly are you trying to do?”  She answers “Trying to get myself a rod.”   Lannon mutters to Mark “Yeah, Kindor’s”.  Serita replies “I’m working on that too.”    They see a large contingent of orcs leaving the building, the work day having apparently ended.  

Duegar gets impatient, and heads towards the building on his own, climbing up some of the scaffolding.   Serita charges after him, telling him to be careful and wait for them.  “Why should I?” he answers.   “Consider it the voice of reason.” she answers.   “Awfully high pitched voice to be that,” he replies.   She says that he’ll get himself killed.  He replies “Maybe not with this curse on me, only I can’t get bloody.”  She replies “But you can still die.  It would just be a clean death.”

She suggest he get into the Bag of Holding, and she will go get the stick.  He says he’ll continue on his own.  The others get into the bag, and it is given to Lannon to use his Boots of Spider Climbing to get the others up onto the structure, and find the hole where the rod fell through.   

Meanwhile, Duegar is stopped by a workman, who asks “What are you doing”  He replies “Looking for mortar cracks.”  “Who’s your supervisor?” the workman asks.  “I don’t know his name, he mumbled it.” the dwarf answers.  “What did he look like?” the man asks.  Duegar replies “Big, green, bad breath.”  “Oh, Ed,” the guy answers.   “So what are you doing now?” the workman asks.   “Cleaning this,” answers Duegar, putting his ‘Curse of Cleanliness’ to use by rubbing a rusty piece of metal, which then becomes shiny.  Kris declares “He’s Brasso”.

The workman orders him to go get his supervisor.  Duegar goes to investigate other areas, but Serita catches up to him and convinces him to return.   Serita decides to ask a squirrel for more information, which Tim gets far too much enjoyment out of, answering all questions from the perspective of a nervous squirrel who is interested in finding food.

It becomes quitting time at the temple, and the remaining workmen all leave.  Since the place appears deserted the party decides to try the direct approach, and go through the main door.  As they approach the door swings open and a voice commands them to “Come In.”   The group debates entering.  They enter, with Lannon declaring “We’re from the Silver Moon.  The only way to make us go away is to give us what we want.”   

Inside is a being known as Dark Lieberkrantz, a being that of all Silver Moon members present only Isaiah has any knowledge of (and even that is rather vague and inaccurate).   Isaiah mentions to the others “I think that he’s basically the evil twin of the guy who founded the Lieberkrantz Caves.”

The villain asks them “How far in the future are you from?”  Lannon answers “That would be telling.”  “That’s why I asked,” the villain replies, “What’s with you adventuring groups?  Don’t they make them any smarter in the future?”  Duegar yells out “I know all, I follow the Pickled Herring.”  Dark Lieberkrantz does not appear very impressed by that statement, telling him “Don’t be impetuous” 

“We’re not here to fight you, we just came to get the Rod.   It is useless to you without the other pieces,” Isaiah states.    “This Rod here?” Dark Lieberkrantz asks, holding it.   Isaiah casts a Locate Object spell to confirm that this is the real Rod, telling the others that it is.  

Lannon moves closer, and Dark Lieberkrantz conjures up an Air Elemental to stop him, yelling “Stay back you little Sh**”   Serita yells “Leave him alone.  He may be a little Sh**, but he’s OUR little Sh**.”  Lannon moves back towards the party.  

Dark Lieberkrantz shakes his head, and mutters “Too many times.  I’m tired of this dance.”   Kharole says “Hey, nobody came here to dance.”   The villain says “You complete the circle again.”  “What is he talking about?” Duegar asks.   Isaiah interjects “You’re powerful, but we’re good at what we do too.”  The villain continues to mutter to himself, barely paying any attention to the members of the Silver Moon, and stating “Yes, yes, we can meet again as before.  What does it matter?”   He then sets down the rod on the altar before him, and says “Take it.  It matters not.”    

Lannon carefully picks it up, using gloves and a cloth to not touch it directly.   The altar then erupts in flames, and the temple begins to crumble.   The party makes a hasty exit, with Dark Lieberkrantz yelling after them “Rush to your doom fools…complete the circle.  We will just rebuild again, as before.”   He then twists himself into a knot and vanishes.  Serita comments “Funky weirdness follows us too often.”

As the party exits the entire structure erupts in massive flames and collapses.   They call for Ilma, but nothing happens.  Isaiah suggest that being an evil temple they maybe have to get a distance from it before she can appear.   

They hurry back to the hillside that they arrived from.   Once they are a distance from the structure, when Ilma arrives and whisks them away.


----------



## Silver Moon (Apr 13, 2008)

*Module 105: “Return of the Rod of the Seven Parts” (20 Year Anniversary Module). Night Four of Nine, April 14, 2002, Game # 811. "Doin' the Time Slide"* 

Cast of Characters  
Bitsey, female half-elf 2nd Edition bard 
Dani, female half-elf fighter/magic-user 
Eric, male elf fighter/cleric 
Ryan, male elf thief 
Troyan, male elf ranger 

March 27, 1019: 

The party find themselves on another plane, which many presume to be the elemental plane of air, as most of what surrounds them is sky and clouds. They are standing on some type of light-blue colored surface, solid enough to stand on but with a spongy feel to it. 

The third team is preparing to depart. It is comprised of five members of the Da’Bears team, all of which had also previously adventured with the Silver Moon. As some of them have not adventured together as a team before Ilma's suggest that the team spend a few minutes to reacquaint themselves with each other before they go. After a few minutes of both Bitsey and Dani rambling on, as teenage girls are known to do, Eric looks towards Ilma and says “I’ll get you for this.” 

Ilma whisks them away, depositing them in a weedy field. The group moves out toward a road running along by some trees, heading in the direction where they hear distant noises. As they walk Dani starts relating some of her knowledge about life, learned from her mentors Silas and Kharole. Eric concludes, “Those two should never have been allowed to influence an impressionable child. He ponders about how her mother would allow that.” Troyan answers “What? You expect good judgement from Vallessa? She’s marrying Narg!” “Good point” Eric answers. 

Troyan and Eric then get into a debate as to which of them is in command, each deferring to the other. Eric says he doesn’t want the job because he does not get paid enough for the aggravation. Bitsey volunteers, which prompts Troyan to reluctantly accept the position. Eric decides that he should actually be the leader. Troyan objects, until Eric says, “You can be the Assistant Leader.” “Do I get a hat?” Troyan answers. “No!” yells Eric. “I think you should give him a hat?” Dani answers. Bitsey adds “Yeah, with the words Assistant Leader across the top.” The girls then get into a discussion on making this hat. 

As his first ‘command’ responsibility Eric tells the two girls of the importance of remaining quiet. This causes the two girls to go into a lengthy discussion about how they can be quiet. Eric states “Messenger of Ukko or not, I’ll still get her for this.” “I though it was only Zeus who tried to get all of the females?” Bitsey comments. “That’s not what I meant!” Eric replies. 

They see a series of cabins ahead of them, and approach. A human woman looks out and tells them “Go away, go away, go away!” “Why?” Eric answers. The woman starts to yell “HELP! HELP!” Other men approach, carrying gardening implements as weapons. Eric tells the others “Don’t attack, be diplomatic.” One human yells out to the elven party “What are you pointy-ears doing around here? Your kind aren’t supposed to be here.” Dani answers “Hey! My father’s a human.” 

Eric explains to the man how he is a cleric of Zeus. The human does not care, and says that they don’t belong there. Troyan explains that “Ukko is a human deity, and a servant of his brought us here.” The men look like they are about to attack, and Eric suggests to his party that they retreat. 

They head back in the direction of the woods, soon running into a human druid, who gestures for them to approach. “What is it that you are looking for?” the druid asks. Apprehensively, Bitsey answers “The truth.” “The truth can get you in trouble” the druid replies, introducing himself as Murdock. Bitsey points to Eric, saying “This is Mr. Eric. He is our leader.” Dani adds “And Mr. Troyan is the Assistant Leader, although he still doesn’t have the hat yet.” “We’re working on it,” Bitsey answers. Dani then points to the third elf, saying “And that’s Ryan. Don’t ask him to do anything or you might get blown up.” 

The Druid comments “You people aren’t from around here are you?” “No,” Eric replies. Murdock says “Well, the humans around these parts don’t like elves.” He explains how elves live far to the west, and that over the centuries there have been disputes between the races over land. He tells them they are in the Oriane Barony. Dani says “Orion? Aren’t Orions those black cookies with white cream in the middle?” “No, those are Moon Pies,” Troyan answers. 

Murdock leads them to a swamp, where he says he witnessed a magical wand falling onto a rock island in the center, and then disappearing in a time eddy. Dani asks “Are you sure it was a rod and not a spacecraft carrying an infant? I once heard a story about that.” Murdoch explains that there are “Time Eddies” throughout the area of the swamp, and the rod most likely fell into another time. He tells them to go to the hill at the center of the swamp, that being where the rod fell. 

As they approach the swamp Troyan says that he used to live in one. “And you weren’t afraid of it?” Bitsey asks. “I never said that,” Troyan answers. Eric asks for more information about these ‘time eddies’. Murdock explains that time isn’t a constant in this area, and that the one he saw shortly after the rod landed flashed several times, both before and apparently after the current time. 

The group begins to wander into the swamp and toward the hill. Dani begins a conversation about the training that she received from her Uncle Silas, about how broadswords are the only type of sword that a real fighter uses. Eric tells her that her Uncle Silas has the brains of a turnip, so not to take anything he says too seriously, adding that both her mother and her mother’s fiancé Narg use longswords. 

The area has unusual vibrations and place where light is bending, that the party concludes must be a time eddy. They pass through one of these as they proceed. They near the hill, which is essentially a small island in the center of the swamp. They see a bunch of cavemen approaching. “Maybe we should talk to them,” Bitsey says, with Dani adding her thoughts to that idea. Eric, who has now about had it with the teenagers, says “Yeah, I can check to see if they have any openings with their group. It can’t be any worse than this.” 

The cavemen move closer. With them is a human in more modern clothing. The head caveman grunts out a few syllables, sounding something like "Urg! Krak't blog zuk?". “Og says ‘Who are you and what are you doing here?’” the more modern man asks. Troyan replies with the same question to them, while Dani enthusiastically says “Da’Bears,” and begins to tell about their team until Eric tells her to shut up. Eric explains about looking for the magical stick. The man hasn’t seen it, explaining how he wound up falling through a time eddy, and was adopted by the cavemen. This leads to a side discussion of various movies and television shows about cavemen. 

The group continues toward the hill, and is attacked by a group of lizardmen, looking for “things to eat.” The party fights back, one taking a bite out of Ryan. The group kills three of the lizardmen, and gets past the remainder by scampering up the hill in a fighting retreat. One of the lizardmen seems to be a cleric, who casts a hold on Dani, Eric and Troyan, which makes the conclusion of the battle problematic for the others. 

Bitsey enlarges her dog and tells it to go "protect" Dani, so the dog knocks Dani into the mud and stands over her. Ryan gets bit again, and Troyan gets hit, which does not knock him from the hold. Tim fails Troyan’s next three saves as well. The lizardman leader yells, “Time!” and they disappear into the water. The group manages to get away, with Bitsey complaining about the fact they she got drenched with water in the process. 

They go through yet another time eddy (apparently the one the lizardmen were yelling about), finding themselves in a 20th century world, in a parking lot filled with hundreds of parked cars. They then see a large building ahead, with a sign indicating that a concert is taking place for the band “Out-of-Sync”. The sign also indicates that the concert is sold out. 

The group chooses to avoid the main entrance, filled with hundreds of screaming teenage girls, and try to get into the building through the staff entrance. Bitsey suggests using the Liebercrantz Group’s old stand-by plan of sneaking in as the bands. “Yeah, that always worked for Mellie,” Troyan comments. Dani passes out her extra musical intruments to the others, a piccolo, flute and clarinet. They are stopped by security guards, who take one look at their attire, and say “The Xena/Hercules Con was last weekend.” 

Bitsey explains that their clothing are their costumes, as they are part of the entertainment. The security guards don’t buy that for one instant, and won’t let them in, telling them that a group of kids with woodwinds would not be part of the boy-band rock group, and anyhow, where are their security passes? Dani tries to say that they aren’t part of the band, that they were hired for a private performance at a party following the concert, and their manager hasn’t brought them their passes yet, but the guards don’t buy that one either, telling them “Nice try, now get lost kids.” Eric tries to pick up and carry in some equipment, also without success. Troyan suggests just killing the guards, but the others veto that idea. 

The group retreats, and discusses alternative ways to get in. Only then does Ryan speak up (!) and remind the group that they have a bag of holding. Bitsey then points out that she can cast an invisibility spell. The others get into the bag of holding, and she invisibly gets into the building, past the guards. Wandering around backstage, she tries to figure out where a rod would have wound up at a concert. She checks the drums, and sure enough it is mixed in with a bunch of extra drumsticks in a pocket hanging from one of the drums. However, the drummer is right there, checking the setup of his kit. She waits until he is distracted by one of the workers, then she takes the rod, and exits the building, returning to the parking lot with the others. 

They travel back through the time eddy, winding up in a field with the hill behind them. Moving toward them are a couple of tanks. “What are those things?” Dani asks. Troyan says “Like Alton’s jeep, only bigger.” The tanks begin firing at our group (fortunately, they have bad aim) and then a figure standing in a hatch in one of the tanks points his finger at the group, and something hurts Eric. Thaty person then yells in pain and shouts at someone inside the tank, "Why didn't you figure out how to use this thing?" Dani tries shooting an arrow, but it just bounces harmlessly off a tank. The group decides that this is too dangerous to stick around. They scream for Ilma, who arrives and pops them out.


----------



## Silver Moon (Apr 24, 2008)

*Module 105: “Return of the Rod of the Seven Parts” (20 Year Anniversary Module). Night Five of Nine (Part 1), April 21, 2002, Game # 812 * 

Cast of Characters  
Aradyn, male elf archer/ranger 
Freyland, male gnome fighter 
Fiona, female half-elf magic-user 
Guice, male half-elf ranger 
Opal Silversteel, female dwarf fighter/cleric 
Remo, female halfling thief 
Vincenzo, male human cleric 

March 27, 1019: 

The party find themselves on another plane, which many presume to be the elemental plane of air, as most of what surrounds them is sky and clouds. They are standing on some type of light-blue colored surface, solid enough to stand on but with a spongy feel to it. 

The fourth team, comprised of Freyland, Fiona, Guice, Opal Silversteel and Vincenzo, is preparing to depart. As it is comprised of six members of the Silver Moon. As some of them have not adventured together before Ilma's suggest that the team spend a few minutes to reacquaint themselves with each other before she whisks them away. 

The group of Freyland, Fiona, Guice, Opal and Vincenzo arrive at the destination, Aradyn having not arrived with them. They find themselves in a long tunnel, with a door ahead of them made of energy. 

The five move forward and through the door. Before them they see two huge god-like beings, each several hundred feet tall, locked in battle with each other. One is wearing robes, the other is in shiny armor. A large green hand reaches over and grabs Ilma. To say that that has the others more than a bit concerned would be an understatement. Suddenly the side of a nearby mountain cracks, and thunder and lightning strike. “I hope they don’t blame this on the Silver Moon,” Guice comments. The world suddenly turns black for all of them, and the party finds that each of them cannot move. 

Fiona is the first to reorient herself, hearing “Yohoo, look at this” as a female voice gleefully takes inventory of the items in Fiona’s backpack. With some difficulty, she manages to move her head and begin to move her arms, seeing a female halfling pawing Fiona’s possessions, with their other backpacks piled beside the halfling as well, with several items having been taken out of each “Can I ask you to stop that?” “Oh, geez,” the halfling states, jumping with a bit of a start. The others also begin to move, Opal being a bit more forceful, telling the rather slender halfling “Stop what you’re doing!” 

“I’m Remo, and I wasn’t doing anything,” the halfling answers, while simultaneously taking more items from Fiona’s pack. Fiona says “Why don’t you set those down before you set off something dangerous.” Fiona suggests. “Yeah, like Freyland or Guice,” Guice comments. 

They all approach the halfling, and ask “Where are we?” “Near the citadel,” the halfling answers. “What citadel? We’re not from around here,” Fiona states. “We were kind of dumped here, we’re not entirely sure how or why” Guice adds. Remo gets her first look at the 300 pound Vincenzo, and comments “Wow, who caused that to happen to him?” “Marriage,” Guice replies. Fiona explains how Vinnie is a priest who has a very large family.” 

Guice suggest to Vinnie that he use his Boots of Levitation to scout around. He does so, with the halfling commenting “I’ve heard of the Flying Nun, but never a floating priest.” Vinnie sees some water in the distant, which freaks out hydrophobic Freyland. Guice tells the gnome “We figured it was time for your annual bath.” Freyland reminds them that he got soaked in the hurricane the previous August, which qualifies as that. 

The halfling Remo adds to her name the title The Dragon Slayer. The party are a bit skeptical about the title. Guice says, “Fine, have it your way. If any dragons show up, they’re all yours.” Opal asks “So, what exactly was that when we arrived and what is going on here?” 

“I believe I can answer that question” a voice from behind them states. They turn to see three demi-humans before them, a female elf, a female gnome, and a female halfling. Remo is in awe, and the others realize that these are not normal humanoids before them. The introduce themselves, revealing them to be three of the most prominent deities of these three races, namely Correlon Leththan, Millissa Stonemarcher, and Shella Ptrertol. 

The deities explain how there is a cosmic war between the deities of two human pantheons taking place on this world. In response to the discussion of the God War Guice exclaims “We didn’t do it. Honest!” It is explained to Vincenzo that he will not be able to get spells from his two deities, being told that they are “nothing on this particular world.” Freyland points to Vinnie, saying “He weighs over 300 pounds! How can you say he’s nothing anywhere?” 

They are told that the rod they are seeking is located in a dwarven citadel. It is explained how dwarves built this great structure, but how the death god Nerull then attacked it, taking it over with the essence of death. It is said that over 6,000 dwarves died. The half-elf Guice comments “So, what’s the downside in that?” That flip and racist comment totally offends the dwarf Opal, who yells “Remind me to never hang out with the Silver Moon! This is why the Da’Bears group separated, and why I will never adventure with you guys again.” “Is there a downside to that too?” is Guice’s comment. 

The group proceeds onward. The party discusses all the weirdness that is on this world, with god wars going on and magic not functioning as expected. Guice adds “Yeah, and I heard that there is also an eight-percent meals tax.” The group debates how to proceed. Freyland suggests that they are over thinking it, that they just need to “Go get the stick.” The group agrees, with Opal muttering “All this for a stupid stick that the Silver Moon won’t even let my team use.” 

They ask Remo to tell them more about herself. She describes how she killed a dragon. “By yourself?” Freyland inquires. “Well, some of my friends helped,” she answers. Guice interjects “Look, just because you happened to be in the room with the dragon when he succumbed to an asthma attack doesn’t actually count as a slaying.” 

The arrive near the citadel, which is surrounded by a pool of black water. Remo warns them not to touch the water, as it has been contaminated by Nerull, and causes death. Freyland yells out “SEE! I TOLD YOU SO! WATER EQUALS DEATH! I KNEW I WAS RIGHT” Freyland then tries to convince the party to leave and not go anywhere near the water. “But we have to cross it to get the rod, so that Ilma can take us all back home,” Vinnie comments. Guice suggests “Why don’t we lash the short people together into a raft, and float across on them.” “That would kill them?” Vinnie states. Guice makes his downside comment again. 

Remo mentions that there is a village not far from here, which would have some watercraft. Vincenzo says “Great, we can go rent a boat.” Freyland is opposed to this idea, saying that boats are all floating coffins, which will sink and drown everyone. “The ship Silver Moon hasn’t sunk,” Fiona comments. “YET! Give it time” Freyland retorts. They reach the village which is deserted, but Remo says there is a city just a mile or so futher, which would also have boats. The party pushes on.


----------



## Silver Moon (May 6, 2008)

*Module 105: “Return of the Rod of the Seven Parts” (20 Year Anniversary Module).   Night Five of Nine (Part 2), April 21, 2002, Game # 812*

The party approach the gates of the city, which are closed.  The people guarding the gate tell them to all “Go Away!”  “Well, it’s not like we aren’t used to that reaction to us,” Guice comments.  Remo says “Oops, it’s me.  They won’t let me in.”  “What did you do to them?” Opal asks.   Remo gives an abbreviated account of past problems that her party caused in this town.   She agrees to wait outside.   

The others approach the guards again, explaining how Remo “Isn’t part of our group.  We just met her a few hours ago, and she led us here as a guide.  We want to enter the town and make some purchases.”  The group is admitted to the town with some suspition.  Opal agrees to stay outside to keep an eye on Remo, not trusting the halfling to ‘stay put’ as instructed. 

They see the first section of town is comprised of buildings that are all in various stages of recent destruction.   Guice comments “Wow, it must have been some bachelor party that took place here”.  They ask a passerby what happened, and he says that the damage was caused by a group of adventurers.  Fiona comments “Gee, I guess some things are universal to all worlds.”  (Remo later fills them in on the cause of this destruction, their party magic-user having accidentally released an elemental into the town square.)

They get directions to the home of a shipbuilder, where Vincenzo decides to act as the party leader.  The door is answered by a large minotaur, apparently the proprietor.  Vinnie announces they wish to rent a boat.   Freyland injects “Actually, we would prefer a ship, the biggest, safest and most sea worthy that you have.  We want the very biggest one you’ve got, maybe even one bigger than that.   And throw in every life preserver and safety device ever invented while your’e at it.”  

The minotaur explains that he does not rent boats, he only sells them.   The party pauses about this, wondering if they have enough money.   They ask if he can deliver whatever boat they purchase to the dark lake near the citadel.   The minotaur says that twenty groups of adventurers have all attempted to cross to the citadel, and none have ever returned.   Guice adds “Well, that would explain why you sell boats instead of renting them.”   

A boat is purchased for a total of eighty gold pieces.   The minotaur gives them direction to a stable where a wagon could be rented to transport the boat.   The wagon rental costs another sixty gold pieces.   They protest the high cost but he says it is necessary as the mounts pulling the wagon will all live shorter lives by just being near the black waters of death.   “And we’re going there?” Guice comments.    

The minotaur hooks up the wagon and loads the boat onto it using a series of ropes and pullies.  He acts as the driver for the wagon.   This gets the boat most of the way, but the minotaur stops fifty feed prior to the water, not allowing the horeses to get any closer, where he unhitches them.   This leaves the party to haul the wagon the final fifty or so feet, Aradyn’s exceptional stength coming in handy for the task but Opal having the greatest strength she is made to do most of the heavy work.   This has her complaining “Bloody Silver Moon, can’t do any of the work by yourself.”  Guice suggests “Would it help if I offered her some wine and cheese?”  Fiona says “Don’t bother, she’s already whining.”    The wagon is pushed back to the minotaur, who quickly departs.   

As soon as the boat touches the water it begins to rapidly age.   The group hurries inside, and rapidly make their way across the lake, with the wood in the boat rotting and the boards creaking as they go.   Freyland begins to panic, and start saying about how they are all doomed.   As they get within the final fifty yards of the opposite shore their oars rot, and they have to improvise to get the remainder, with Vinnie using his boots of levitation to ‘lighten the load’ in the craft.   They finally reach the citadel, a large stone building and quickly disembark.   Shortly after they climb to shore the floor of the boat rots out and the craft sinks.  Freyland exclaims  “See, I told you, boats are all death traps.”

They find a door and enter the structure.   Remo looks for traps, missing one.  Freyland takes the lead, using his sword as a light source.    They travel down several hallways, off from which are various intersections.    “Are we there yet?” Guice asks.  

They soon run into a group of skeletons, which the in the party clerics are unable to turn.  The party fight the skeletons, discovering that upon death the skeletons explode, creating bone shrapnel that causes more damage than the intact monsters did.  The group try to escape through various side paths, but run into more an more skeletons no matter which way they head.    

The party eventually give up, and head back to the door that they entered through.  The skeletons do not follow.   They decide to try going up onto the roof to get to the other side.   Remo scales the building, and assists Opal up, who is then able to then pull the rest of the party up (except Vinnie, who levitates up).  Opal again curses the Silver Moon as being incompetent and needing her to do everything.  

As they make their way across the roof Guice suggests that if any birds show up that Fiona can throw magic missiles at them.  “How about if I just throw you off the roof instead,” Fiona suggests.  “No, then you’d have to touch him,” Opal comments.   They finally get to the other end and climb down, going into the building through a window.

They are soon greeted by a large monster that announces “My Lord has been waiting for you.”  Guice replies, “Good, tell him we’re here to see him.”   Opal says “No!  Don’t tell death we want to see him!  I do not seek death!”  

The group are led into a room, where a large black skeletal being wearing dark robes stands before them.     The party begins a conversation with Nerull.  The death god asks if they are planning to fight him and him minions.   “No, I really don’t see much point in that,” Vincenzo states.  “But don’t you want to rescue your ally?” the god replies, gesturing to a darkened part of the room which now illuminates to reveal Aradyn, unconscious and tied by his hands and feet to pillars in the room.    

Guice says “We don’t want to fight.  We just want our friend back, and the rod.”   The Death God offers to give them both, provided that they agree to do a favor for him.   This leads to a debate, as this would be the most expedient way to accomplish their mission, but they do not want to do the bidding for an evil being.   Opal raises objections, which are stopped by Nerull casting a Hold spell onto her. 

A negotiation follows, during which Nerull is made to agree to a few terms of the party.  He agrees that whatever quest he decides to sent them on will be in the future rather than right now, that the mission will not require them to go against or harm any good deities or their followers, and that Nerull will agree to permanently keep off of their world following this.   He agrees to their terms, causing a tattoo to appear on each of their wrists as binding them to this verbal contract, with a written copy of the contract appearing tattooed to the back of the party leader, Vincenzo.

Aradyn and Opal are freed of Nerull's magical control, and the party help them along, as the rod piece is given to them.    The group are soon whisked away by Ilma, with Remo remaining behind on this world.   

_[Note- the contract with Nerull will come into play four modules later in Module #109 titled “Leave it to Nerull”, played as Games #828 & 830.]_


----------



## Silver Moon (May 20, 2008)

*Module 105: “Return of the Rod of the Seven Parts” (20 Year Anniversary Module).  Night Six of Eleven, April 28, 2002, Game # 813.  DM: Narg’s Player.* 

Cast of Characters
Blip, female gnome illusionist/thief
Blake, male halfling thief 
Cassie-Andra, female half-elf magic-user/cleric 
Jeremiah, male gnome thief 
Kim-Sung, female half-dwarf druid 
Mojo, male elf fighter 
Toshiro, male human fighter
Narg Junior, male three-quarter elf fighter  (NPC)
Roddy, male human fightr (NPC)


March 27, 1019:

The party find themselves on another plane, which many presume to be the elemental plane of air, as most of what surrounds them is sky and clouds.   They are standing on some type of light-blue colored surface, solid enough to stand on but with a spongy feel to it.  

The next team is preparing to depart.  As it is comprised of seven members of the Silver Moon, As some of them have not adventured together as a group before Ilma's suggest that the team spend a few minutes to reacquaint themselves with each other before she whisks them away.   Ilma tells them “Find the Rod or I’ll smash your faces in.  Call me when you find it.”  The group comments about how abrupt and surly she had become this week (in reference to this DM’s attitude).  She then pops them out.

The group arrive on a ridge.  A pair of soldiers are approaching, one familiar looking and wearing a familiar looking uniform.   The other is a tall Scotsman wearing a kilt, although the DM modifies the man’s attire a bit from what is on the provided character sheet because he says “I don’t allow anyone looking like that into my module.”    The tall man introduces himself as Roddy.  He explains that he is from the Highland Kingdom.

The other says “Guys, don’t you recognize me?”   Cassie, Kim, Mojo and Toshiro then realize that they are speaking to Narg Junior, the kid from an alternate reality that they had met in the orient six-months earlier.   He is now about a decade older, human equivalent of late teens.  He explains that they are in the Kingdom of Narg, where he is a Lieutenant in the Army, one of the King’s Rangers, and that they are currently battling giants.  He says that it has been ten years since he saw them last “Nice to know you’re still alive,” comments Mojo.   

He gives brief information about the war, in which they are allied with the neighboring Kingdom of Patton.   Mojo comments “Patton?  Aren’t they all dead yet?”  “No” Narg Junior replies.   Mojo answers “I’m not sure that I like this future, it gets blurier and blurier.”   They ask about the Rod, and Narg Junior replies that he has a pretty good idea of who has it.

The party asks for more details about the war, and Narg Junior is rather vague in his reponse.  “I knew we should have killed him when we had the chance,” Mojo mutters.   Narg Junior goes on to explain that the war began with the invasion of Frost and Hill Giants.    Toshiro asks “Which are better, frosted or unfrosted giants?”    Roddy expresses the need to go kill these giants.  
“Lead on McDuff” Mojo answers.   

Jerry inquires as to how this tall Scotsman became associated with Narg Junior, and Roddy explains how he and the boy have been friends for years.  Mojo makes a reply, implying that their relationship is probably also sexual in nature, earning him a nasty look from the celtic fighter.  

Two giants attack from the adjacent hillside.   Kim-Sung casts an entangle spell, and Blip takes to the air on her magic broom.   Jerry says that it would help if he and Blake could get closer.   Roddy asks Mojo “Why don’t you pick up the halfling and throw him.”  Mojo replies “Because I’d first have to touch him.  Wait, does anyone have a pair of tongs?”  

Kim Sung’s player makes an unrelated comment.  The group looks to her, and she replies “I’m the only one who hasn’t had a chance yet to say something that doesn’t have anything to do with the game.”  “You’ll fit in just fine here,” the DM replies. 

Meanwhile, the fighters have scaled the hill and Toshiro has hit the bad guy for 23 points of damage.    Mojo tosses his hammer into another, as Narg Junior uses his Nargblade to sever the leg on the one that Toshiro hit.   Both Blip and Cassie throw some spells into the creatures.   Jerry sneaks in for a 9 point jab with his shortsword.   

The first giant falls, and the second yells out to Mojo “Elf man me hurt.”   Mojo comments “Such awful grammer.  I am so tired of fighting the poorly educated.  We just have to find a better class of monster.” as he jabs his sword into the giant for the death blow. 

The giants are searched, but do not have the rod.  “I’m not surprised,” comments Narg Junior.   The boy and Mojo get into a discussion, which is a bit awkward, as Mojo barely knows the elf, but to Narg Junior he is speaking to his Stepfather, the man who raised him.   The conversation eventually degenerates into a volitile discussion, with Mojo commenting about how “Look kid, you said I only became your parent to make you legitimate when you are born next year.”  “Or nine years ago, from when we are now” the boy replies.  Jerry comments “This time travel stuff is so confusing.”  Roddy says “Nah, just do what I do.  Ignore it.”

The giants are tracked back to a cave, where it assumed the rod is located.   Cassie uses a Locate Objects spell to confirm it.    The strategy is suggested to get everyone into the bag except for the two thieves who can turn invisible, Blip and Blake.   The DM comments “Blip and Blake!  That was one of my favorite breakfast cereal  when I was a boy.”   Jerry’s player says “Okay, so the invisible sneaky people are entering.”  Mojo’s player exclaims “Invisible sneaky people, that was my favotire song from the 1950’s.”

They enter the room, seeing it filled with four giants standing around, one of whom has the Rod.   Blip moves around for a back stab, leaving Blake with the Bag of holding.   Blip casts an illusion at the doorway of several tough human fighters, who charge into the room.   This captures the full attention of the giants, allowing Blake to dump real fighters out of the bag.   They ask Blake which giant has the rod.  He replies “The big one,” which doesn’t help much.   Mojo says “You’re a halfling, they’re all big.”  “That one,” Blake replies, pointing across the room.  As he is still invisible, that also does not help.    He is finally prodded to give enough of a description for them to know.  

Meanwhile, Blip’s illusionary fighters continue to do well against the giants, with Blip making sure to have them react to the occassional hit in return.   As the fighters charge into the monsters, weapons out, Jerry takes the bag from Blake, saying “You’re still invisible, use it.  Go backstab the one with the rod.”  Blake does as instructed.  

The halfling succeeds in the backstab, causing the already wounded giant to stumble and drop the rod, which is quickly snatched up by Toshiro.   Jerry starts to usher the party out of the cave, as the fighters continue to hit the remaining giants.   Jerry manages to convinces them to do a fighting retreat.   

Narg Junior misses two swordswipes in a row, and Mojo criticizes his fighting ability.   Jerry says “Well, what do you expect.  You raised him!  This time around let’s try putting the kid with one of the tough, strong macho members of the party instead.”  “Like Serita,” Blake interjects. 

Blip drops a giant with her Wand of Illumination, as Blake gets in a backstab on another.  Narg Junior finally hits, severing a leg.   Mojo drops the last, assisted by Roddy.   The group heads outside of the cave.    Mojo and Narg Junior continue to exchange insults, with him commenting “I don’t care whose kid you are.  I should find a way to go back in time and neuter your parents.”  

Blip actually suggests to Narg Junior that he return with them back to their time.  “Nah, that would make three of me present then” the boy comments, opting to stay when he is.   Roddy chooses to accompany them.


----------



## Silver Moon (May 26, 2008)

*Module 105: “Return of the Rod of the Seven Parts” (20 Year Anniversary Module).  Night Seven of Eleven, May 5, 2002, Game # 814. DM: Serita’s Player*

Cast of Characters
Ailsheir, male drow elf ranger 
Benedict, male human cleric
Hiroshi, male human magic-user 
Patrick, male human monk 

March 27, 1019:

The party find themselves on another plane, which many presume to be the elemental plane of air, as most of what surrounds them is sky and clouds. They are standing on some type of light-blue colored surface, solid enough to stand on but with a spongy feel to it. 

The next team is preparing to depart. As it is comprised of two of the newest members of the Silver Moon and two from Da’Bears. As some of them have not adventured together before Ilma's suggest that the team spend a few minutes to reacquaint themselves with each other before she whisks them away. She explains that where they are going there are no elves, so Ailsheir might want to cover their ears. “What’s wrong with my ears. I have my mother’s ears,” he replies. He digs a cap out of his pack. 

She drops them off on another world, telling them “If anybody challenges you to a ballgame don’t lose,” then vanishes. They find themselves in a tropical jungle Travelling a short distance, they come upon a set of tracks, which Ailsheir and Hiroshi recognize as similar to those made by Alton’s vehicles. They make their way along the roadway, with tropical jungles and swamps to either side. 

They arrive at an encampment of canvas tents, with a few vehicles parked nearby. Dozens of humans, most of them in their late teens or early twenties are hurrying about. Also in the area are several stone walls that look to have been recently unearthed, with mounds of dirt and shovels nearby. Most of the people at the camp have turbans or hats covering their heads. 

Hiroshi quickly assesses the ‘command tent’ and leads the party in that direction. Prior to entering he casts a ‘Friends’ spell on himself, to further boost his charisma and increase the liklihood of a positive first impression. They enter the tent, to a room, filled with archiologists and scientists, who are mostly wearing shorts and t-shirts. Throughout the room are various tables with computers, charts, maps and assorted artifacts. The group is led by a older human female, who the students in the room address as professor.

Hiroshi quickly takes in all of the details, and the leaders title, and introduces himself as Professor Hiroshi Mitsubishi, from the University of Mayako. He explains that he is an expert on ancient oriental cultures, who was sent here with a trio of students to assist in their work. He introduces his associates as Benedict, Patrick and Ailsheir. “I never heard of you. What do we need an expert on oriental cultures here for?” the Professor asks? Hiroshi answers “I was sent here after hearing news of the discovery of an ancient rod, which I am told bears similarity to one that I had found during an excavation in my homeland.” 

The Professor replies “Ah yes, the Staff of Leadership. We haven’t actually found it yet, but have found references to it.” The Professor comments to Bendict about how his plate armor might be a bit warm in this climate. Hiroshi explains how Benedict “Is our team’s quartermaster, and brings along lots of equipment we might need.” Benedict says “Yeah, the armor keeps bugs and snakes away.” 

Hiroshi asks for more informaiton about this Staff of Leadership. The Professor explains how the King of the Miyan people carried the staff, said to be a great magical item. He explains how the city that is now being excivated was the home city of this King. The excavation covers a full five miles of territory. They have been working on it for ten years, and have barely begun, having so far unearthed only a fraction of this ancient place. 

Ailsheir points to a large stone slab with markings on it, which a team of students are examining, and asks what it is. The Professor expalins that it is a sacrificial stone. “Does it still work?” Ailsheir asks, “maybe we should try it,” and glances in Patrick’s direction. The Professor expalins how the Miyan Empire lasted from 5,000 to 7,000 years earlier. It’s first recorded leader was name Blue-Green Parrot. Ailsheir says “This place was run by a pattot? This city is the largest friggin nest that I’ve ever seen.” 

“What’s with him?” the Professor asks Hiroshi. Hiroshi whispers “Don’t pay too much attention to him. He’s not all that bright or helpful, but his father has made a substantial endowment to my University.” The Professor says “Oh yeah, I got saddled with one of those too. I think his father just wanted to get rid of him for the semester,” and gestures to college student along the end of the tent, a human boy of around twenty wearing white shorts and a white shirt with a polo player logo on the pocket. The boy notices the Professor looking in his direction and says “What do you want?” “Nothing Skippy, just go back to whatever it was you were doing,” the Professor replies. 

Hiroshi asks for more information about the history of this place. The professor explains that “We have only just begun deciphering the 364-stair text. Basically, a group of outsiders first gave Green-Blue Parrot the Staff of Leadership, and it passed on to each leader after that. The final leader, Eighteen Rabbit, was the last to weild it. He was challenged by outsiders to some type of sporting competition and lost. He sacrificed himself on the alter, and the outsiders left, taking with them the staff.” 

A small boy, apparently a member of the local indiginous people, is helping out around the tent and offers to assist the new arrivals. The boy whispers to the four party members “You are not from this time.” Hiroshi tells the Professor that this boy might be of some help, and asks to go see the hiroglyphics. The Professor instructs the boy to take Hiroshi there. 

Hiroshi quietly instructs the other three members of his party “Find out what you can about this contest the outsiders won. Based upon that comment that Ilma made I suspect we were the outsiders, and this Staff of Leadershp is the Rod piece we are looking for.” 

Ailsheir’s not-so-nice drow background and heritage begins to show itself, as he starts asking for more detail about the blood sacrifices that took place here. He finds out enough information to discover that there is some type of ‘blood gate’ said to be inside the main temple. Benedict specualtes that perhaps this is a gate through time to the earlier period. 

Meanwhile, Hiroshi begins examining the ancient texts, being provided with a code book to help with the translations. The party spends the next several hours deriving information for their quest. Key pieces of informaiton are the “The Sun must be at zenith in the temple center” and “The key is the name.”

The others find out that this ancient game is comparable to a more modern game known as ‘soccer’, the primarily difference being that the ancient Miyans used a severed head to kick around rather than a ball. 

The quartet get back together, joined by the young boy, who says “You have found what you needed. You now must visit the Elders now. They follow him out of the camp, and to a series of huts a short distance away. They enter a building where a series of older South American natives are gathered together. The senior of these addresses the party, telling them that he knows who they are and what they seek.

Hiroshi says “Good, that will save us time. What can you tell us of this sporting event that we must compete in?” The man expalins that there will be a total of six competitors. Patrick comments about them being two short. The Elder says that they can choose any two from those present to accompany them. Hiroshi asks who is the best at playing soccer. A young, very atheletic native man is identified. Hiroshi chooses him, and then asks the Elder to be the second. 

“What? He’s too old,” Patrick whispers to Hiroshi. Hiroshi replies “We may need his help with the temple and will probably also need him for his knowledge, and to be able to communicate to the ancient people. He may not be in the best shape for a soccer game, but we may be able to counter some of that with magic.”

To their surprise, the Elder heads off into a nearby tent, and returns looking fifty years younger. Hiroshi asks about how the man did that, and is told that he drank a mystical potion. Hiroshi considers drinking that himself, until he hears that a side effect of the potion is sterility, saying “Nope, I don’t think my wife would approve.” “She want’s more kids? You have three already!” Ailsheir states. Hiroshi answers “I actually don’t know, but I wouldn’t make that kind of decision without first consulting her.” 

Even though one of the clues says that the sun must be at zeneth, they decide the best time to sneak into the temple will be during the night, when the archiologists are all sleeping. 

Shortly before midnight they approach and climb the structure. There is a more easily climbable rampway in the front of the structure, but it is lit up and within sight of the archeologist’s camp, so the party decides to climb up the back instead. 

The climb is a bit tricky, with Patrick helping support Ailsheir, who then pulls up the others. As they reach the top of the structure they inerrupt a pair of college students, who are having intimate relations inside of a sleeping bag. The male member of his pair is the boy Skippy, who is angry at the party for interrupting his fun. A short fight ensues, during which Skippy is knocked unconscious by a karate chop from Patrick. 

The naked girl sreams and runs away, down the rampway. The group decide “Let’s get into the temple before she can alert everyone else. “What about him?” Patrick asks of Skippy.” “Take him with us,” Hiroshi comments, “He’s probably good at playing soccer. We might need him later.” Ailshier hoists the boy up over his shoulder, and the group find the temple entrance.

The group soon finds the main room of the temple, where the walls are covered with markings. A container is found, which Ailshier concludes has dried blood on the bottom. They find an ancient device, on which are various markings, as well as levers and dials, each of which have been dyed with various symbols. (For this segment the DM simulated with a baby’s nursery crib activity toy). 

The group finds the Sun symbol, moving it to zeneth. They then move the level with a rabbit symbol eighteen times. A strange wave washes over them, and they appear to be in the same room. Ailsheir notices the blood in the container is now fresh rather than dried. He tastes a drop of it, and states as though commenting on a wine vintage “Hmm, Virgin, last Thursday.” Hiroshi says “Well, his alignment has changed, but he still has that ‘drow’ heritage in him. The group concludes that they have traveled through time, back to the designated time period. 

The temple door is approached. The door is opened, to reveal that it is now daylight. A large native man wearing a considerable amount of gold stands before the doorway. In front of him, lying on the altar, is a semi-naked man who the standing man then kills with a knife in some type of ritual sacrifice. A crowd of several hundred natives is assembled before the temple, and let out a loud cheer. 

Hiroshi instructs his team to “Shut the door.” It is, however, too late, as the man wearing the gold has heard the door open, and turns to face them. He enters the temple, grabbing Ailsheir. 
Hiroshi concudes that this man is the leader, Eighteen-Rabbit, which the Elder confirms. The doors are then shut, and a fight follows. After several rounds of the party unsuccessfully trying to stop the man, who is apparently magically protected from both spells and weapons. The doors are reopened, and the party push Eighteen-Rabbit outside, where the public challenge is made. Eighteen-rabbit accepts the challenge, telling the party “You lose, you die.”

The soccer game itself lasts for three whole days (of which the DM fast-forwarded over most of the details, as the game night was almost over). Hiroshi sits it out, having Skippy take the sixth place. He motivates the college student to win, explaining that “Unless you win you don’t get to have sex with any of the women.” During the greuling match Hiroshi also assists the group with various spells and cantrips. At the end the party win. As stated in the history, Eighteen-Rabbit then kills himself on the altar after giving the party the Staff of Leadership. Ilma arrives, and teleports them all away.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jun 7, 2008)

*Module 105: “Return of the Rod of the Seven Parts” (20 Year Anniversary Module).   Night Eight of Eleven, May 12, 2002, Game # 815.  DM: SilverMoon*

Cast of Characters
Furynick, male human fighter 
Grun, male orc fighter/magic-user 
Harald, male human fighter 
Ka’thudd, male half-orc fighter 
Luekia, female human monk 
Narg, male half-elf fighter 
Vallessa, female elf archer-ranger 

March 27, 1019:

Narg arrives with Ilma to an unusual location, standing on a stone floor with a twenty-foot diameter sphere surrounding him.   As he is with none of the team members that he had been teleported out with he exclaims, “What the hell is going on!  Where is everybody else.”  Ilma replies “I brought them all to their planned destination.  There is enough power in that team to manage without you.  Something else has come up, which will require another team, so I thought that you should be the one to lead them. “What is going on?” he asks.   She replies “Time is short, I’ll go get you your teammates so that I only have to explain it once.”  She pops out.

_[DM’s Note: This hadn’t been the original plan, but Narg’s player happened to miss the game night that was played out with the team he was on and we didn’t have a copy of the character sheet so that DM just left out his character.   It didn’t make sense that the Silver Moon Party Leader didn’t participate in any missions so we took a look at what other playing characters and prominent NPC’s hadn’t been used yet to field a seventh team of characters.]_

Narg looks around, noticing that the sphere is translucent, with a cloudy appearance to it, except for above through which he can see the sky, which is maroon colored with flashes of lightning.  “More weirdness,” is his only comment?   Ilma returns, bringing with her a human, an orc and a half-orc.   Narg barely recognizes the human as Harald, a human who hung out with them on the island a short while before joining the Da’Bears team three years earlier.  He doesn’t know the other two.   Harald introduces the half-orc as Ka’thudd, a fighter who works as the team’s janitor, and the orc as Grun, a fighter/magic-user.   Ilma explains “Their races may come in handy for your mission.”  “Geez Louise,” is Narg’s response.  Ilma pops out again.

Harald explains that Grun won the previous year’s Farnsberg Fair, and how Ka'thudd was the runner up.  “Like that will make me think any better of those two?” Narg answers.   Ilma returns, this time with three members of the Silver Moon, namely the monk Luekia, Narg’s fighter roommate Furynick, and Narg’s fiancée Vallessa.”  “Okay, you did better this time,” he tells Ilma.  

Vallessa looks to the sky, and mutters the ominous phrase “Uh oh, I’ve been here before.”  “When?” Luekia asks.  She replies, “Last year, along with Alton, Blake, Cassie and that Arondel guy.   This was the world where that cosmic war took place, and we had to find the key.”  

Ilma continues “Yes, and upon your entry through the barrier surrounding this world you lost the Rod of the Seven Parts, with it breaking into the seven pieces and scattering.   Remember what I said about Oxnard, the Demigoddess of Disease, who also wanted to assemble the Rod.  Well, her clerics used the piece that they found to trace the magical trail back to this location.    We are now standing in the only intact tower of an ancient fortress on this world, where below us these clerics have assembled a team to retrieve the various pieces.   Eight of her clerics are now below, casting spells to their deity to trace the other paths that the rod pieces took.   

“So we have to stop them?” Narg states.   “Yes,” replies Ilma.  “You are currently standing in a sphere of invisibility and silence that I cast, to keep them from seeing and hearing you.   Let me drop the invisibility on this side, so that you can see exactly what you are up against.   

They can now see below.  Most of the walls in the red brick fortress are still intact, giving it a 150-foot by 200-foot dimension.   One corner tower is completely destroyed, and two others are partially destroyed.   Several sections of the front wall, which presumably once had gates, are torn down with rubble strewn about.   Rubble and large sections of brick are scattered about on much of the interior.  Two small single-room brick buildings are in the center of the structure.

Standing within the building are groups of enemies, totaling about 200.    Most groups are congregated together within the building by race and tribe.  These include bugbears, frost giants, goblins, gnoll, half-orcs, half-ogres, hill giants, hobgoblins (2 tribes), lizardmen, minotaurs, orcs (2 tribes), ogres (4 tribes), and a stone giant surrounded by seven wolves.   Also present are a blue dragon, some type of blue winged devil, an oriental demon, and a dark furry globular creature with a sword known as a snark.   In both the right center and left center of the structure are two quartets of clerics.  One quartet is surrounded by a group of brown ogres, the other surrounded by skeletons.   Outside of the castle wall, circling it in a clockwise formation, are two other groups, one of mostly human mounted riders, the other a group of centaurs. 

Ilma explains that "The trail of the one rod piece led them to here."  Narg says "So, that piece is down there?"  "No," she replies "It's presence here would have prevented them from being able to link to the other trails, so it has been passed on to another.   Each of the eight clerics below is linked to one of the magical trails caused during the rod's separation, and they are casting Divination spells to gain the knowledge of the place and time of the other pieces."  Luekia says, "Eight? The rod only had seven pieces."   Ilma answers "Yes, but the boy Bok-Choi who held the rod also had a magic item on his person, a ring of Mordenkainen's which allowed the evil arch-mage to communicate with him.   The ring also fell back through time a space along with the rod pieces, creating its own trail.  In fact, that is what has presented the current situation."

"What situation?" asks Narg.   Ilma replies "When the clerics of Oxnard, also known as Kiptytto and Talona, began to assemble this team I had assumed they would be using the same strategy as myself, sending a team to each location.   I have since learned that they instead plan to send their entire group to each location, one after another, planning to overwhelm whoever has the rod with the combined force of their army."  "That would do it," Harald comments. 

"Yes," Ilma states, "As you might remember Vallessa, magic works unusually on this world, and much of the magical barrier around the world still exists.  That is causing the clerics spells, which normally would take but a few turns to cast, to instead take several hours.   Of the eight trails, the one to Mordenkainen's Ring will be the first one found, as that item is less magically shielded than the pieces of the artifact.   They are but minutes away from fining that trail, at which point they will travel to its location.   The ring is currently in the possession of a group of adventurers, who would not stand a chance against this assembled army."

"A group of adventurers?  Anyone we know?" Narg asks.   "I'm afraid so, your former roommate Phraakeese is one of them," she replies.   "Who else?" Narg asks.    Ilma replies, "The ring fell back in time nearly seven years.  It is now on July 6th, 1012"  "The week we met," Vallessa says to Narg."  "I believe it was," he replies.   Ilma says "Yes, that was when your group had split into three teams.   You Narg, led the high-level diplomatic team that dealt with Pamela and her cronies.  Your group had sent the other two teams into the north woods, to stop the army pay and supply caravans.   The lowest-level team, which included you Luekia, saw a great deal of action.  

The mid-level team however, spent close to three weeks just walking around the woods waiting and not finding anyone.  On what to them was yesterday Milo snuck into an enemy camp and stole some bottles of wine and the ring from a General.  Cassie now has the ring, and is trying to identify it.  Also with Cassie and Phraakeese are Alton, Lono, Mark and a fighter named Dan.   "You said Milo?" Narg comments.   Ilma replies "He and Aradyn are not in the camp at the moment, having gone to again scout the enemy camp.   History will be seriously changed if this monster army now goes to that point and kills those six."    Narg says, “True, of those six I actually like Cassie and Phraakeese.”  

"So we have to stop this whole army?" Grun asks.   "No," states Ilma, "just disrupt the one casting the spell."   She points out which of the eight clerics that is.  She adds "That is why I also brought your orc and half-orc allies as part of this team.  You will note that the two closest groups of monsters to where we are now are the orcs and half-orcs."  She then warns the party that the invisibility and silence surrounding them will cease once they take offensive action.  Ilma then departs, saying she has to go check on the other teams.

Luekia reminds the group that she has a Ring of Wolf Control, which she will use to attract the wolves and cause a distraction.  Meanwhile, she tells Ka'thudd which cleric he needs to stop.  As she is the first female to ever speak in a friendly manner to the half-orc in his entire life he becomes immediately infatuated with the stoic human monk, deciding to follow the instructions of the “pretty lady” to the letter (and despite the fact that her clothing hides all except for her eyes, making his conclusion of her being ‘pretty’ nothing more than an assumption.) . 

Both Grun and Ka'thudd sneak down below and approach the enemies.   Grun starts to blend in with the monsters, while Ka'thudd makes a beeline straight to the enemy that Luekia had identified.    He manages to push his way past the skeletons and bother the cleric.  Meanwhile, Grun starts to instigate a fight with the group of orcs and half-orcs, telling them that the other tribe of orcs has insulted them.

Ka'thudd is grabbed by two skeletons, who pull him off of the cleric.   At this point the seven wolves are making their way over in this direction, with their Stone Giant owner chasing after them.   Grun sees this, and alerts the orcs and half-orcs to this new danger.   Meanwhile, the cleric who was disturbed heads over towards Ka'thudd.  

As the wolves charge into the orcs and half-orcs the terrified monsters attack the canines.   Grun uses this distraction to head over to the other tribe of orcs, telling them that the first group he was with called them a bunch of ‘elf-lovers’ and ‘unworthy of orcdom’.    These orcs draw their weapons, and Luekia directs some of the wolves in that direction.    Three orcs with bows move back to fire.  As they let loose their arrows, Vallessa and Furynick do likewise, striking the cleric (who, as they planned, assumes the orcs had hit him, firing on the wolves and missing).

The cleric charges over to the orcs, both groups of which are about to engage each other in combat, as the Giant charges into their midst, getting hit by a few orcs himself, plus some arrows from the orc archers (Val and Fury each getting in another shot).  Luekia has the wolves move away, heading for the other quartet of clerics, as this cleric tries to calm matters down.  

Ka'thudd now tries to instigate the orcs into fighting the cleric, hitting the evil holy man once himself.   This plan backfires, as he orders all of he orcs to kill Ka’thudd.   The orcs charge in to comply, with Grun helping to pull Ka'thudd out from under the enveloping pile of orcs, who are now fighting each other.    

Furynick and Narg start to climb down to “join in the fun”, but are convinced by Vallessa and Luekia that they are being stupid, and to climb back up before they are seen.  They point out that the party’s cover hasn’t been blown yet, so not to press their luck.   

Both Ka'thudd and Grun start to make their way over to the wall, with the orcan melee working as an effective distraction, except for a trio of gnoll who spot them and move in to attack.   Meanwhile, the wolves reach the other quartet, but are prevented from getting to the clerics by their ogre guards.  The Stone Giant arrives to pull him wolves away from the ogres.   

Both Grun and Ka'thudd make it up to the tower, and Ilma arrives to take the group away.  Ilma suggests that they could try to get Mordenkainen’s Ring away from the team seven years earlier, and then set up an ambush for the Oxnardians at the time and place of their choosing.  Narg rejects that idea, fearing that meeting their earlier team could mess time up even further, suggesting instead that they get all of the teams together for a surprise attack on the Oxnardians at the fortress.  They return to where they had begun the mission, where most of the other groups are waiting, having been successful in getting the rod pieces.   Ilma goes and retrieves the final two groups, who had also been successful.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jun 13, 2008)

*Module 105: “Return of the Rod of the Seven Parts” (20 Year Anniversary Module). 
Night Eight of Eleven , May 12, 2002, Game # 815 * 

Cast of Characters
Ailsheir, male drow elf archer-ranger
Alton, male human druid 
Aradyn, male elf archer-ranger 
Benedict, male human cleric
Bitsey, female half-elf 2nd Edition bard 
Blake, male halfling thief
Blip, female gnome illusionist/thief 
Dennismore, male elf thief 
Duegar, male dwarf fighter 
Ebony Shadow, female hengeyokai (cat sub-race) archer-ranger 
Fiona, female half-elf magic-user 
Freyland, male gnome fighter
Furynick, male human fighter
Grun, male orc fighter/magic-user 
Guice, male half-elf ranger 
Harald, male human fighter 
Hiroshi, male human magic-user 
Isaiah, male human cleric 
Jerry, male gnome thief 
Ka’thudd, male half-orc fighter 
Kharole, female elf magic-user
Kim-Sung, female half-dwarf druid 
Lannon, male dwarf thief 
Lono, male elf fighter/thief 
Luekia, female human monk 
Mark, male half-elf ranger 
Min-Mae, female hengeyokai (owl sub-race) magic-user 
Mojo, male elf fighter 
Narg, male half-elf fighter 
Opal Silversteel, female dwarf fighter/cleric 
Ron Luther X5-0135, male human fighter
Ryan, male elf thief 
Serita, female half-elf druid 
Syrendal, female hengeyokai (falcon sub-race) ranger 
Tiffany, female elf-like 
Timothy, male human cleric 
Toshiro, male human fighter 
Troyan, male elf ranger
Vallessa, female elf archer-ranger 
Vincenzo, male human cleric

March 27, 1019:

Narg tells the others about the Oxnardian clerics, and their attempt to find the rod. He emphasizes the danger to the younger versions of Alton, Cassie, Lono and Mark. Cassie comments that “Wait a minute. When we were at that place in the woods all Ixy stole from the General were the wine bottles, not a ring of Mordenkainen. Won’t leaving that with them then change history?” Ilma replies “Not really. I’ll just make sure that the fighter Dan is the one who retains possession of the ring, as he left you guys soon thereafter. His having it won’t have effected anything during the seven years since then, as the ring can only be used by a magic-user, which there aren’t any of back at his home at The Keep.” 

Cassie has not-very-pleasant memories of both her magic-user and clerical magics not working right on the world where the fortress is, so agrees to stay behind to guard the six pieces of the Rod instead of going there. Eric, Patrick, Shamus, Skippy and Roddy agree to stay with her as added protection. Vallessa declares that her daughter Dani will also be staying behind, much to the girl’s chagrin. Tiffany decides to accompany them, pulling out a laser pistol that she had hidden on her back behind her cloak. The remaining characters split into five teams, with Narg deciding where each team should begin. 

A team comprised of the four of the archer-rangers, Ailsheir, Aradyn, Ebony, and Vallessa, along with the fighter Harald, take up a position in the intact tower. Bitsey accompanies this group, to increase their success through her bardic singing. Situated near them are the Stone Giant with the wolves, and a group comprised of the three gnoll and five surviving orcs. 

A team comprised of the six “space cadets”, namely Alton, Lono, Min-Mae, Ron and Syrendal in their space suits, and the space-elf Tiffany, take up a position in the other mostly intact tower, The nearest group of enemies are five frost giants. 

A team comprised of Benedict, Blip, Grun, Hiroshi, Kim-Sung, Lannon, Narg, Timothy and Toshiro take up a position near the back wall, a short distance away from the quartet of clerics surrounded by skeleton. Also near them is the group comprised of bugbears.

A team comprised of Duegar, Fiona, Isaiah, Ka’thudd, Luekia, Mark, Ryan, Serita and Troyan take up position in the center of another wall, not far from the quartet of clerics surrounded by ogres. Also near them is the large group of hobgoblins, and both groups of goblins. 

The final team, who it is decided will initiate the attack, are comprised of Blake, Dennismore, Freyland, Furynick, Guice, Jerry, Kharole, Mojo, Opal and Vincenzo. They arrive on the opposite side of the quartet of clerics surrounded by ogres than the team listed above. Also situated near them are the group of bugbears and a group of three hill giants. 

The three thieves in the final team have been made invisible by Kharole, and head off towards the clerics. They are successful in all sneaking past the ogres, and each positioning for a backstab. Jerry gives a discreet signal for the attack, and the three thieves begin. Jerry is unsuccessful, his sword deflecting off of the cleric’s armor. Dennis is more successful, doing some damage to his foe. Blake has the most success, as his sword of sharpness slices through his foe’s torso, cutting the man in two. 

The remaining seven members of their team had been watching and waiting for this, and as soon as the thieves become visible again, launch their own attacks. The four fighters each split into pairs, and charge the nearest monsters, to keep them away from the spellcasters. Mojo and Freyland charge at the hill giants, while Furynick and Guice charge the bugbears. Both Vincenzo and Opal begin Prayer spells, to aid their comrades. Kharole lets loose with a fireball, choosing the Blue Dragon as her target. 

The party had been warned that magic worked unusually on this world, but she did not expect the result as the fireball explodes for twice its normal impact, in an irregular oval shape approximately forty feet long and twenty-five feet wide at its center. The fireball does considerable damage to both the dragon and blue devil, and kills three of the four blue ogres near it and two ogres from a group further away. It also catches the attention of everybody present. 

With the fireball as the signal the five archers in the tower let loose their first volley of arrows as Bitsey begins her singing. All five target the same foe, namely the one trying to trace the path to Mordenkainen’s ring. Seven of the first ten arrows hit their mark, the accumulated damage being more than enough to drop the foe. Narg’s team also reacts following the fireball, charging en mass towards this same group of skeletons and clerics. Both Benedict and Timothy get ready to use their holy symbols to turn the skeletons while Hiroshi prepares a Push spells to disrupt one of the clerics. 

When the group along the far wall see Blake sever one of the clerics they react. The DM asks “What do Fiona and Isaiah do?” Tim offers the suggestion “Decide it is the end of the world, and make wild passionate love to each other.” Guy says “Like Hell,” instead having Fiona let loose a Lightning Bolt into the assemblage of clerics and ogres. She throws high to avoid hitting her allies, but as with Kharole’s spell, it exceeds its normal spell effect, grazing both Jerry and Dennismore. It also proves fatal to two of the ogres as well as the cleric that Dennismore had backstabbed. The bolt continues past the group, striking one of the small brick buildings, which showers brick onto the a group of hobgoblins. 

The remainder of Fiona’s team move out, staying clear of her ‘enhanced spells’. Luekia heads to the side, to then move in to the clerics. She is followed by Ka’thudd. Isaiah and Serita remain with Fiona back near the wall, as Serita is now into the 8th round of her casting a Call Lightning, and Isaiah has begun a Prayer spell. Duegar, Mark and Ryan move to attack ogres around the clerics while Troyan charges into the nearest group of goblins. 

In the other tower, the six with the laser weapons fire into the giants, with only one scoring a successful hit for ten points. This also causes the giants to charge at them. Their next shots are more successful, with four of the energy weapons hitting the same foe, causing him to stagger, as the remaining four giants charge the tower. 

Blake and Jerry continue to attack the clerics and ogres, supported by Mark and Ryan charging in from the other side who drop two more of the ogre guards. While no clerics drop this round, both have the spells that they were casting disrupted. Both then become held by a Hold Person spell from Isaiah. Fiona then hits one with a Magic Missile spell, further weakening him. Dennismore moves onto the other held one and slits his throat. 

Luekia and Ka'thudd have their hands full as a wall of hobgoblins charge them to defend the clerics. Luekia strikes one unconscious as Ka'thudd drops another. Mark breaks off from his other opponents to go assist them. Duegar continues to attack the ogres. Troyan gets mobbed by goblins, dropping one, but having five others attack him, two hitting. 

In the central group, Freyland, Furynick, Guice and Mojo all successfully strike their foes, with both Guice and Mojo being hit back. Vincenzo casts a Spiritual Hammer on one of the enemy clerics, to disrupt his spell.

The archers let go a volley of another five arrows, three of which strike the remaining three clerics in the closest group. Kharole also targets this same group of clerics. She centers the fireball further back, in anticipation that like the first fireball, this might be larger than usual. The player rolling percentile dice gets an even higher number this time, indicating twice normal size and damage. The forty-foot diameter fireball that results causes seventy points of damage, obliterating all of the skeletons and dropping two of the remaining three clerics with that group. It also catches and kills the blue dragon and blue devil, as well as several more ogres. 

Four of the party members in Narg’s team, namely Blip, Lannon, Narg, and Timothy are also caught in it. As the enlarging fireball had swept towards them Toshiro had dived back, knocking his Uncle Hiroshi and Cousin Kim-Sung back to protect them. As the fireball ends Blip remains unmoving on the ground. The fireball also obliterates the second volley of arrows from the archers. 

Serita is now able to call down a Lightning Bolt. Her own party members surround the cleric closest to her, so she instead targets the lone standing cleric that had just been fireballed. Unfortunately Kris’s percentile roll, to determine how effective the spell will work on this world, is incredibly low, and “02”, resulting in a very minor bolt of lightning doing only minimal damage. 

Back on the other tower, one giant strikes the tower, causing Alton to fall twenty feet to the ground below. Fortunately for him, the space armor absorbs the impact of the fall. The others on the tower fire into the giants, with the wounded one from the prior round falling. Both mounted patrols from outside begin to ride into the structure, the centers from the side wall between the frost giants and goblins, and the human riders on the long wall where the gates had originally been. 

Fiona notices a Wererat moving in to attack Serita, and lets fire a Melfs Acid Arrow into it. It stops the enemy, who will perish the next round. Serita comments “A Wererat! We haven’t run into one of those since we killed King Kohlorahdooh” (a comment that will turn out to be both very ironic and prophetic.) Isaiah casts a hold person, cutting off the large group of hobgoblins approaching Mark, Ka'thudd and Luekia. The two closest to Mark keep moving, and he cuts one down, while Ka'thudd decimates another. Those being the held ones just assume that those before them chose to stop, and decide that stopping looks like a good idea. Seeing no more advancing foes the three turn and head the other direction, seeing Duegar drop the remaining two ogres in the area. 

The thieves continue to strike at the lone standing cleric, all missing, but then assisted by Luekia and who charges to their rescue, hitting the cleric and knocking him out. Dennis ensures that the cleric does not revive. 

The person in desperate need of rescue is Troyan, who has dropped yet another goblin, as eight now swarm and attack him, three hitting. Luekia heads towards him, followed closely by Mark and Ka'thudd. 

Ilma appears by Kharole, Opal, and Vincenzo, calling the two pairs of fighters to back up. Guice and Furynick reluctantly do, but Freyland and Mojo are too caught up in their battle with the Hill Giants to hear her. Ilma waves her sword, teleporting the five she is with out of there. Freyland and Mojo each score a successful hit on the giants, but are also hit in return. Mojo takes a second hit into his foe, dropping him. Behind where the giant falls he notices that one of the mounted humans by the far gate is dressed like a mage, and pointing a staff in their direction. He yells this out. The third giant moves in to take the place of his fallen ally, striking at Mojo. 

Narg’s group can’t see this mage due to buildings and foes in between, but he does notice that Ilma has left Freyland and Mojo without any support fighting the giants, with a group of minotaurs moving in to support them. Narg and Toshiro charge off in that direction. The other seven members of Narg’s team pull together to decide what to do next. Meanwhile, both Benedict and Timothy administer emergency cures on Blip to keep her from dying. Lannon charges at the nearest foes, which happen to be orcs. Fortunately for Grun, Lannon is having a particularly lucid moment, so asks the orc ally to join him in killing orcs. Grun agrees, and accompanies the Dwarf. 

In the nearby tower above the archers do not see any more clerical foes, and are too far away to have heard Mojo’s yell, so decide to support the team at the tower 200 feet away, firing arrows into the giants. Even at this distance, the size of the giants make for easy targets, and soon fill up with arrows. The space-suit group welcomes the support, as one giant strikes Syrendal, knocking her back into Min-Mae and Ron. Lono sees that Alton is about to be stomped on by a giant. As the giant lifts up his leg for the stomp, and is standing on only one foot, Lono decides to dive off the tower and into this foe. This works, as the off-balance giant is knocked back onto the group, which also cushions Lono’s fall. 

At the nearby wall Serita has heard Mojo’s yell about the enemy mage. She deduces that since magic works unusually here, and since the skies are already filled with lightning, she could try to attempt to pull down another lightning bolt now rather than waiting the usual full turn. The DM allows this, stating that she must roll a high percentile for that to work. She rolls an “83”. He says a bolt comes down, which she centers on this mage. She rolls up eighty points of damage. The DM then has her roll another percentile, to determine in the planets magic will either enhance, keep the same, or reduce the effect of the damage. She rolls a “98”, which indicates triple damage. Thus, a bolt causing a record 240 points of damage strikes that part of the fortress, killing all of the foes in that area, including all of the riders and their mounts. This also causes the few enemy teams not already engaged in the fighting to think twice about joining the fray. 

Ilma appears again by the group of Benedict, Blip, Hiroshi, Kim-Sung, Timothy. Lannon and Grun are called back from their fighting to join them, with Lannon swearing about her spoiling his fun. The group are teleported out. 

The archer group continues to fire into the distant group of frost giants, as Min-Mae, Sytendal, Ron and Tiffany continue to fire into the same enemies. The combined attacks from both groups cause two giants to fall. Of the remaining two giants, the one nearest Alton becomes the recipient of a point blank laser shot. Lono’s strategy is similar, but even more effective. Since Lono is lying on this fallen giant’s stomach he simply jabs the barrel of the laser rife into the giant’s head, and blows his brains out. 

The centaur’s a short distance away, including a powerful cleric, begin to move towards this same tower. Ilma appears again, popping Min-Mae, Sytendal, Ron and Tiffany away. Serita notices the centaurs, and tries again, but two more successful percentile rolls, the lightning this time striking for 115 points of damage. This drops all but two centaurs, who ride away. 

This massive bolt of lightning is seen by all but two of the goblins attacking Troyan, who turn and run away in fear. Troyan assumes they are running from him, and chases after. The remaining two goblins are dropped by Ka'thudd and Mark. 

Freyland, Mojo, Narg and Toshiro had managed to drop by Hill Giants, and are now fighting a quartet of minotaurs. The archers conclude that these four are doing fine on their own, and start to target the bugbears. Ilma arrives in the tower and teleports the archers out. 

The fight with the minotaurs continues, with Narg getting in a couple of severs and Freyland also getting in a sever. Both Toshiro and Mojo do equally well. No other enemies decide to join the battle, with the only other fighting taking place being with Alton and Lono attacking the remaining wounded frost giant. 

Ilma arrives in the center of the group of Dennismore, Duegar, Fiona, Jerry, Isaiah, Ka'thudd, Luekia, Mark, Ryan, Serita and Troyan. She calls them all together, with also coming over to join them. Serita notices that Mojo, Narg and Toshiro are oblivious to all but the minotaurs they are fighting, and rushes over in that direction with her boots of speed as Ilma teleports the rest out. 

The pair of Alton and Lono finally finish off the last frost giant, concluding that space armor and laser weapons are fun toys. Ilma shows up and teleports the two of them out. Mojo and Toshiro team up on and drop the minotaur they are fighting. Narg misses his foe, the final minotaur, who Serita then casts a Rock to Mud on the stone floor beneath, causing the Minotaur to fall back. Narg yells at her for spoiling his fun. He then moves in to strike the fallen foe, but Ilma shows up first and teleports the last four members of the Silver Moon away. Narg yells at her for not letting him finish what he started. 

They arrive back where they began, on what they assume is the Elemental Plane of Air. A quick survey shows that everyone is still intact, although some (like Blip) are in pretty rough shape.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jul 2, 2008)

*Module 105: “Return of the Rod of the Seven Parts” (20 Year Anniversary Module).   Second half of Game Nine of Eleven, May 19, 2002, Game 816.  DM: Mojo’s Player* 

March 27, 1019:

Ilma and all forty-seven of the other characters are back on what is assumed to be the elemental plane of air.  She takes the seven pieces of the Rod and announces that she will reassemble it and dispel the curse.  “Dispel the curse?” Serita inquires.   “Great, I get to be dirty again,” states Duegar.  “Not that curse,” says Cassie, adding “And cleanliness isn’t a curse.”  “Says you,” Duegar replies.

As soon as the final two pieces of the Rod are put together another figure appears beside Ilma.  The man is familiar to Kharole, Mark, Narg, and Serita, who announce to the others that it appears to be King Kohlorahdooh, who the four had helped to slay fourteen years earlier.   Vallessa has also met the man before, and detests him, as his original rise to power thirty-eight years earlier was through a military coup during which three of her first-husband’s nephews were slain. 

Kohlorahdooh kisses Ilma, which then causes her flesh to dissolve, her wings to wilt and she, then bursts into flames.   The flames then dissipate, leaving an undead charred husk, who Kohlorahdooh declares is now a Lich that is under his control.  He says “I’ll be taking that” and takes the Rod from her.   He then turns to the party, saying “I’ve missed you all so much.”

Serita exclaims “How can you be here.  Twelve years ago your body was teleported into the sun.”  He immediately burst into flames, which then extinguishes, with him resuming him more human form.   He states “That man Pyro did thrown me into the sun, but to a location where there was a gate to the Elemental Plane of Fire, where I travelled and merged with a Fire Elemental.”   “Sounds more like you fell into a Soap Opera,” Toshiro comments.  Kohlorahdooh also indicates that they are now actually on the Elemental Plane of Fire. 

“And you’ve just been waiting around for us since then?” asks Narg.   Kohlorahooh replies “Not exactly.  I’ve had a few run-ins with your friends at Liebercrantz since that time.  Things didn’t work out quite as I had planned.”   “Yeah, yeah, we’ve heard that one before,” states Kim-Sung, “The whole plan would have worked if it wasn’t for those stupid kids and that dog.”  This comment naturally leads to a side discussion about the old Scooby-Doo cartoons.  

Kohlorahdooh explains who he was not able to return to this world until he received magical assistance from Mordenkainen, as he used the Anti-Magic Sphere to dispel the magical confinement he was in at another plane.  Narg mutters “Mordenkainen!  I think I’m going to resurrect him just so that I can kill him again!” 

Kohlorahdooh declares that he is back to take his rightful place as King of Phlooredah.  Narg replies  “Damn it!  Just once I’d like to be able to go six months without an evil megalomanic showing up….no offense.”  Kohlorahdooh ignores him, and continues to ramble on about how he should be ruler, adding “And I hope you don’t think that you will be able to stop me.”  Biz says to Jon “How many modules have we played?”  Jon replies “This is Module #105.”  Narg turns to Kohlorahdooh and says “Look, I have it on great authority that our group is 105 and 0, so why don’t you just surrender now.”  

The villan replies “And what would you rather do?  Try to kill me or save the life of your Queen?”  “You mean we get a choice?” Blip exclaims.   Vallessa says “Hmm, that’s a tough one, give me a few minutes to think it over.”    “Why do you want to kill Jennifer?” Serita asks.  The villain answers “Weren’t you listening?  I want to be King.  Then again, I suppose I could kill her husband and take her as my wife, then I would be the King again.”   “Kill Matthan?  Okay, now you’re on to something,” Narg comments.   Mojo exclaims “Hey!  She’s my little bit of adultery, you go find your own!”

Narg says “Why don’t you give us a few minutes to disucss this.”  “There’s nothing to discuss,” Vallessa exclaims.  “The only answer is that you should die.  You killed my former husband’s nephews!”  “Oh, it’s you,” the villain says to her, adding a few insults.  Narg yells “Hey, she’s my fiance.”  “Always one for damaged goods, eh Narg,” the villain says to him. 

Kohlorahdooh states “Decide now, Matthan or Jennifer, or I’ll just have to go kill her myself.”  Vallessa says to Narg “We can’t let him kill Jennifer.  She’s in our wedding party in five weeks.   He replies “Yeah, your right.  Do you know how hard it would be to get somebody else to stand in on such short notice.”    Narg convinces both the villain and his sidekick to pop out.   Once they are gone Vallessa says “You’re not serioously considering doing what he wants?” Vallessa states.  Narg says “Of course not.  You always lie to megalomaniacts to make them tell you their plans.” 

The villains pop back in, saying “Well, what have you decided?”  “We’re still talking it over, give us some more time,” Narg answers.   “Since when are you so hesitant about killing Kings?” the villain answers.   “Some Kings make better targets than others,” Serita states, staring icily at Kohlorahdooh.  He replies to her “You didn’t hesitate with Toronas.”  “He wasn’t a King, just a King’s brother,” she replies.    Vallessa whispers to Narg in a serious voice “We need to talk about that later.”

Narg tries to get some more details from Kohlorahdooh about his long-term plans.  He explains the multiple layers of his villainy and plans for world domination.   “I get it.  It’s kinda like a parfait,” states Duegar (again, always thinking of food).  Narg asks for some more time to discuss this.  The villains pop out.

Syrendel gets an idea, and communicates via the space helmet microphones to Alton, Lono, Min-Mae, and Ron Luther X5-0135.   She says “He’s probably eavesdropping on their conversation, but I doubt he can hear us, let’s do something about him and the winged Hillary Clinton when he pops back.    The five decide to fire their laser weapons into the bad guy as soon as he pops back, and move around to get in better firing positions (and also so they won’t hit any allies if they miss).

The villains return, and the five immediately let loose with their laser weapons.   Alton, Lono and Ron all miss, but both Min-Mae and Syrendel hit him.  Unfortunately, neither shot penetrates him, but deflecting off of him and into the Lich.    “Did you enjoy that?” the villain asks.   Narg says “Hey they had to try, but they did that without my orders.”  “Your orders?” states Serita, “Who died and left you king.”  “I think the real problem here is one too few dead kings” Isaiah states.   Narg says “Give us a few minutes more.”  “Very well, but you need to bring me either Matthan or Jennifer’s head.  Decide quickly.”  The two pop out again.

Vallessa says “Well  How about if we agree to that.  He never said WHEN we have to bring it to him.   According to what our unborn child said to you she dies in another fifty-one years.   Why don’t we just wait until then to bring it to him?”   “Like he’s gonna go for that,” states Narg.

The villains again return, saying “Time’s up.”   Narg says “Okay, we’ll all go do that, send us back home.”   The villain says “Yeah, right, decide who is going.”   “We all are,” Cassie states.  “As if I can trust you,” Kohlorahdooh says.  “A group of say….oh, seven, should go.  The rest stay here as my hostages to make sure you do what you are supposed to.”  

Vallessa says  “Well, Jennifer would be expecting to see Narg and myself, so we’ll go.”  Cassie, Duegar, Kim-Sung, Lannon and Mark also volunteer.      Before they leave Vallessa and Fiona head off for a private conversation.  When they return Kohlorahdooh says "Keeping secrets?"  Fiona replies "Girl talk." (which the whole group laughs about, as both female characters are played by male players).  

Duegar asks "Wait a second.  You want us to kill the King, but then that would make you the King, so wouldn't that just cause others to kill you?"   Duegar gets and idea, and runs over to the Lich, giving her a big hug.  He says "Everything I touch turns clean, this should cure her."  Nothing happens, other than a piece of her wing breaking off.  Kohlorahdooh looks to Narg and says "You let just anybody in these days don't do?"  Narg shrugs. 

The group gets another idea, and offers to send a second group to go deal with Matthan simultaneous to the first group going to Jennifer.   Kohlorahdooh agrees to this.  The second group is comprised of Alton, Aradyn, Blake, Jerry, Min-Mae, Serita and Toshiro.   Jerry pulls Narg aside, for a brief conversation with him.    Kohlorahdooh teleports the first group to the City of Karjjil Valley in Thenossia.  The teleportation is very weird, leaving them all temporarily disoriented.


----------



## Silver Moon (May 28, 2011)

Bumped for quick reference.


----------

